# Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" Discusion, Book Six: Hawky



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2012)

​


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Korra > Aang


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Korra > Aang


Indeed. As much as I love Aang, nothing gets me like Korra.

KORRA, YOU CAN BLOODBEND ME ALL NIGHT.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

I hope you guys mean character because Aang>>>>Korra as far as bending capability goes.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

I did mean that Korra is better than Aang character-wise.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2012)

Character-wise Aang is superior to Korra though at this point in time it is hardly a fair comparison.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

I prefer Aang character wise over Korra.


----------



## Kage (May 19, 2012)

posting in new thread. haven't caught the new episode yet


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2012)

Oh I definitely prefer Aaang as well.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

Korra will never be able to overcome Aang, simply because she lacks:



This is her fate.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2012)

You see the title. You know the level of quality I'm expecting from this thread.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> You see the title. You know the level of quality I'm expecting from this thread.


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2012)

I unabashedly love both Korra AND Aang equally.  Really they're two completely different characters. 

I wonder if Hawky was ever recovered.


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2012)

He probably flew back to Sokka at some point. Didn't we see him in "The Promise?"


----------



## Burke (May 19, 2012)

Look at our thread, its so grown up


----------



## KamiKazi (May 19, 2012)

That episode 

Korra continues to show an unexpected level of maturity and responsibility. And Lin and Tenzin are doing their parents proud. I can't wait to see the rematch with the mechs when they aren't confined to a room and clueless as to what the mechs are capable of. 

lol Mako. Caring at times, but still kind of a dick. Never pull the "...or our friendship is over" card.

I needs me a new gif set now. 



> I was disappointed in Tenzin once again.


Metalbenders couldn't pull the mechs but Tenzin was able to push them back and stumble them, along with being the last one to get taken down. There wasn't much he could do offensively since they had the third wheel behind them to keep them balanced, but the man was definitely doing work 



Koi said:


> I wonder if Hawky was ever recovered.


Or spacesword.


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Goobizaki said:
			
		

> or spacesword.


 that's just a lowblow.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 20, 2012)

I sincerely hope Sokka found spacesword though. He could have passed it on to Aang's son Bumi or his own kids if he had any 

I remember watching the finale of Avatar: The Last Airbender and looking around the room hoping it'd be there...somewhere...anywhere...


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2012)

Korra's a hoe.

Aang > hoes


----------



## blue♥ (May 20, 2012)

HOW is Korra a hoe? She's not a gardening tool. And if you meant "ho," she also hasn't thrown her body at anyone, let alone at a number of guys. People need to stop slut-shaming her.


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2012)

SO WHO ELSE NEARLY HAD TO WIPE AWAY A TEAR AT KORRA'S EMOTIONAL GROWTH THIS EPISODE?


----------



## blue♥ (May 20, 2012)

MY GIRL NEEDS A HUG SO BADLY. WHERE IS BOLIN IN THE COMFORTING DEPARTMENT NOW, BORRA FANS? HUH. TELL ME. BECAUSE HOLY DAMN KORRA IS SO MANLY NOW, HOLDING IN ALL THAT LONELINESS AND RESPONSIBILITY ALL ALONE, EVEN WHEN SHE HAS TO PIN PEOPLE WHOM THE PEOPLE SHE LOVES LOVE.

BEING THE AVATAR IS SUCH A LONELY EXISTENCE. AND YET SHE'S IS SO FUCKIN SELFLESS. TELL ME HOW SHE'S A FUCKIN HO NOW. BECAUSE WHAT I SEE IS A LONELY WHALE, BRAVING THE DARK DEPTHS OF THE SEA ALL ON HER LONESOME.

I actually think I might be tearing up at this prospect. I need to transform these feels into my own fanfic.


----------



## The Potential (May 20, 2012)

Yeah after re-watching the episode Korra's responsibility as Avatar really shined and made Mako look like a real dick...

Stop the investigation or we're no longer friends.....


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2012)

^Sorry but that was Mako making Mako look like a huge dick this week. \:



blue♥ said:


> MY GIRL NEEDS A HUG SO BADLY. WHERE IS BOLIN IN THE COMFORTING DEPARTMENT NOW, BORRA FANS? HUH. TELL ME. BECAUSE HOLY DAMN KORRA IS SO MANLY NOW, HOLDING IN ALL THAT LONELINESS AND RESPONSIBILITY ALL ALONE, EVEN WHEN SHE HAS TO PIN PEOPLE WHOM THE PEOPLE SHE LOVES LOVE.
> 
> BEING THE AVATAR IS SUCH A LONELY EXISTENCE. AND YET SHE'S IS SO FUCKIN SELFLESS. TELL ME HOW SHE'S A FUCKIN HO NOW. BECAUSE WHAT I SEE IS A LONELY WHALE, BRAVING THE DARK DEPTHS OF THE SEA ALL ON HER LONESOME.
> 
> I actually think I might be tearing up at this prospect. I need to transform these feels into my own fanfic.




YES FANFIC NOW

SERIOUSLY THOUGH KORRA HAS GROWN SO MUCH ALREADY, I'M SO PROUD SHE'S TAKING ALL OF THIS WITH HER CHIN HELD HIGH NOW. <3


Also I was thinking about Linzin and their relationship and it's.. I mean, it's sad to see two people grow apart like they supposedly did, but it probably really did boil down to Lin either not wanting or not having time for kids.  The way I see it, a lot of people jumped on Lin for being a member of an authoritative police force when her mother was all about breaking rules for the time we saw her in the series.  Now we know, though, that Toph was something of a founding member of Republic City and worked her fierce ass off to protect the people in it and make sure that there was finally a safe place for benders and non-benders alike to live in harmony.  Really what Lin is doing isn't about enforcing rules, it's about working so hard to make sure that she keeps her mother's legacy alive, to protect everything she worked for in the way the only she can.  It's why she seems to be essentially married to the job.  She doesn't have time for kids or a family, really.

Tenzin, on the other hand, has a much different task.  Of course he needs to carry on his father's legacy, but a pretty huge part of that has to do with having a family, and becoming a father, and obviously he and Lin were together either for a very long time, or they got together when they were older.  In any case, Tenzin became a father later in life, and at that point it was probably fairly obvious that what Lin was dedicating her life to didn't really include children, which interferes with the legacy that Tenzin needs to carry on.  So really they just became incompatible, and it's heartbreaking to see two people have to, in essence, part ways like that, but they had to if they were to follow through with what their parents left behind for them.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2012)

Koi said:


> SO WHO ELSE NEARLY HAD TO WIPE AWAY A TEAR AT KORRA'S EMOTIONAL GROWTH THIS EPISODE?





blue♥ said:


> MY GIRL NEEDS A HUG SO BADLY. WHERE IS BOLIN IN THE COMFORTING DEPARTMENT NOW, BORRA FANS? HUH. TELL ME. BECAUSE HOLY DAMN KORRA IS SO MANLY NOW, HOLDING IN ALL THAT LONELINESS AND RESPONSIBILITY ALL ALONE, EVEN WHEN SHE HAS TO PIN PEOPLE WHOM THE PEOPLE SHE LOVES LOVE.
> 
> BEING THE AVATAR IS SUCH A LONELY EXISTENCE. AND YET SHE'S IS SO FUCKIN SELFLESS. TELL ME HOW SHE'S A FUCKIN HO NOW. BECAUSE WHAT I SEE IS A LONELY WHALE, BRAVING THE DARK DEPTHS OF THE SEA ALL ON HER LONESOME.
> 
> I actually think I might be tearing up at this prospect. I need to transform these feels into my own fanfic.





Koi said:


> ^Sorry but that was Mako making Mako look like a huge dick this week. \:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you guys. 

So much CAPS. I read it all too. 

Tenzin also somewhat disappointed me this episode as well. But he still did something, and what he did was pretty cool. Him airbending was probably my favorite part of the episode to be honest.


----------



## The Potential (May 20, 2012)

He just seemed like even more of a dick acting like that with the jest of the situation...

Shame on you Mako for playing the jealousy card when your city is in danger!


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LAKVS4LOiWs[/YOUTUBE]

/canon


----------



## blue♥ (May 20, 2012)

^SERIOUSLY. And it's not even really about legacy for Lin as it is about passion. Tenzin obviously is the only one who can pass on the airbending genes (unless Bumi or Kya can technically produce airbending offspring, but the show hasn't given us the evidence to assume that as of yet - really, there needs to be a handbook on what determines a persons bending. I believe it's hereditary as well as related to one's true essence - spirit - and if it's compatible with the element, but if there's two different elements in a bloodline, does one remain latent or is there only one possible element regardless?), and the world can't lose airbenders as long as bending exists. But Lin has a passion for protecting people, and since the rules/laws have been what's protected people, she simply reinforces them. Now that the law is no longer on her side because of the pressure from Tarrlok, we saw that she's willing to sacrifice those laws just to protect her own men and by association the people of the city. So she's totally married to her work, not just out of Toph's legacy, but really out of her own sense of values.

I wonder if Toph had to go through something similar after she established the police force.

I SERIOUSLY WANT TOPH/LIN FLASHBACKS. I NEED THESE MOTHER/DAUGHTER FLASHBACKS FOR THE TWO MOST BAMF FEMALE CHARACTERS IN THIS FRANCHISE.


KORRA RAP = MORE CANON THAN YOUR FACE, MOTHAFUCKA


----------



## Rasendori (May 20, 2012)

I was disappointed at the result of Tenzins first fighting attempt.. I was like WHOOOooo... Damn...


----------



## Pintsize (May 20, 2012)

I think these threads have made me a Koi/blue fanboy. 

No one discusses this show like you two. Keep at it, ladies.


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2012)

This episode was so disappointing and so anti-climatic. Barely any bending.


----------



## MunchKing (May 20, 2012)

Can we have a moment for all the metalbenders who will have their bending taken away?





Friday said:


> This episode was so disappointing and so anti-climatic. Barely any bending.



Go watch a rerun of Sozin's Comet : Avatar Aang then.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 20, 2012)

I swear some people must have wanted Tenzin to stroke his bear and K.O. the entire room  Korra was tossing fire and rocks at those machines and they were capable of still moving forward. Metalbenders attacked it with their cords to try and topple the machines and it over powered them. Tenzin then proceeds to push one back and continue to stumble it, with air. The least offensive of the elements. And he was the only one to not be taken down by their grappling hooks. That's a great showing of offense and defense, how is that disappointing


----------



## Benzaiten (May 20, 2012)

First of all, Aang > Korra. Period. 

Second, both Korra and Mako have had their jerk moments, with Korra saying Mako was jealous and thinking of her whenever he's with Asami in Episode 5. While the jealous part was slightly true, you can't deny that anyone would be concerned if a girl they rejected suddenly went on a date with their brother who they know really likes said girl. It's also not hard to see why Mako was frustrated with Korra, Hiroshi Sato showed them nothing but kindness and hospitality (personally meeting with Mako, sponsoring the Fire Ferrets, letting the bros stay in their mansion for free) and let's not forget, he is the father of a girl he really cares about. It's annoying because we know Hiroshi is up to something but for Mako and Asami, the evidence wasn't there so you can't blame them for not trusting Korra. It's not an easy thing to believe without concrete proof. I don't think he's a huge jerk because of what he did in this episode but I am still waiting for him to tell Asami about that damn kiss. Seriously, man.

Also, what is the deal with calling out Borra fans? I know some people got butthurt over Stunna's comment but not every person who enjoys the Borra relationship is calling Korra a ho, I'm not sure Stunna even enjoys the Borra relationship if he dislikes Korra that much.  If anyone's more disappointed that ~deep~ Bolin-Korra scenes almost never happen, it's the Borra fans although tbh I didn't care all that much for pairings in this episode because a lot of awesome shit happened namely Lin using seismic sense like her momma, Tenzin showing some of his airbending moves, Korra growing immensely, and Asami fucking finally getting her character development. Still, I'm disappointed that it's already come this far and Bolin still hasn't had any ~mature~ Bolin moments, I'm starting to think he really exists only for comic relief and that added romansu angst. 

Anyway, I'm still amazed by how well put together the lines are. First, Asami's "I feel so safe with you" line to Mako. I used to think it was really dumb of her to be so trusting of a guy she's known for about a week but after learning her mom was killed by a firebender it all makes sense. She knew Mako had the same dangerous ability as the person who killed her mom but she knew he wouldn't do anything bad to her cos he also went through the same pain so she knew she could trust him. Ugh so perfect. ~_~ There's also the 'it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission' thing which came back to me during the confrontation scene.


----------



## blue♥ (May 20, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Also, what is the deal with calling out Borra fans? I know some people got butthurt over Stunna's comment but not every person who enjoys the Borra relationship is calling Korra a ho, I'm not sure Stunna even enjoys the Borra relationship if he dislikes Korra that much.  If anyone's more disappointed that ~deep~ Bolin-Korra scenes almost never happen, it's the Borra fans although tbh I didn't care all that much for pairings in this episode because a lot of awesome shit happened namely Lin using seismic sense like her momma, Tenzin showing some of his airbending moves, Korra growing immensely, and Asami fucking finally getting her character development. Still, I'm disappointed that it's already come this far and Bolin still hasn't had any ~mature~ Bolin moments, I'm starting to think he really exists only for comic relief and that added romansu angst.



You must not have seen all my other comments about the episode in the previous thread because this was the first time I even mentioned Borra. I have nothing against Borra. In fact, I kinda of ship it in my own way, though I still prefer the bromance than any real romantic relationship. Sure, you can say that I got "butthurt" over Stunna's comment, but I'm fairly pissed about anyone calling Korra a ho for one simple kiss that happened in the heat of the moment with Korra confirming some of her suspicions. She doesn't deserve to be slut shamed for one simple mistake. She even made up with Mako and tried to be mature about interacting with Asami, yet some people still think it's okay to call her out. Korra's a brash person - she doesn't think things through a lot as seen with her previous outbursts. That doesn't make her any less in the wrong, but it's not like it's a total surprise that she would do and say the things she did in the heat of the moment. She's a good-natured person, but she's also a teenager and has her own flaws which she's proven she can learn from and work on.

And unlike in episode 5, Bolin had no impact on that final scene in this episode. He didn't even say anything while everyone else showed how that whole ordeal affected them. I'm also disappointed that so far he's only been for comic relief and more romantic drama to add to the fray, but we didn't even get his reaction or even a "are you okay?" after Korra came close being taken by the Equalist. If he and Mako hadn't gone down to save them, then she would have for sure gotten taken to Amon. That's a pretty scary thought, and I'm surprised we didn't see him say ANYTHING to her about that at all. Whether or not he's still harboring feeling for her as strongly as he did, they're still best buddies, so I'm still expecting that kind of support. Maybe it was off screen, and granted this entire episode was packed as like any episode, so there just might not been enough time to show anything like that. But still. He hasn't shown any real depth, and that's disappointing in and of itself. Granted, we still have 19 more episodes to go, so I suspect that he will make his own strides in maturity at some point. I can't take Borra seriously until he does. 

I also can't deal with Makorra very much when Mako threatens with "or our friendship is over." Sure, it totally seemed like Korra was jumping the gun with her accusation, but I think he forgets that she's the Avatar. Plus, they already settled the ordeal about his dating Asami two episodes ago. Yeah, she's jealous, but she's not a spiteful person. Otherwise her hanging out with Bolin really WOULD have been as bad as he thought it was. Plus she even showed respect to Asami in front of Mako. His own assumption jumped the gun. I could chalk that up to him having trust issues and having his own brash moment, but that doesn't lessen how low it was to say he would break off his friendship with her - what seems like his ONLY friendship. To be suspicious of someone's suspicions is one thing, but to involve personal feelings about it when Korra has never given him evidence of abusing her title as Avatar to achieve her own personal goals - especially when they just dealt with a serious disaster at the Finals and a large company was busted for helping the Equalists and Korra is part of the Task Force to take down the Equalists - his lack of trust in her as a friend is appalling. He's admitted that he thinks she's pretty amazing, but then he uses such cheap tactics to confront her about, easily threatening their friendship. Yeah, I got beef with Mako, and I absolutely love Mako. I haven't rewatched this episode yet like I've done with all the other episodes, but if I remember correctly, he didn't apologize for what he said, nor did he apologize outright in episode 5 for his accusations and for lying. Korra's been the one to patch things up. She's shown far more maturity than he has at dealing with what's been going on between them. He hasn't really moved on from that "jerk" phase of his since episode 2, and it's upsetting.

Also, I just can't deal with Makorra fans feeling entitled that Asami should just REALIZE that Mako belongs with Korra and should back off. No, she fucking shouldn't. She got with Mako in her own right, so why should she turn her feelings off for the guy she's dating when he shows that he very much cares for her.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 20, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand it's not everyday you mention the ship. It's just no one mentioned anything Borra-related so that comment came out of nowhere and like I said, I'm frustrated with how the show has been treating Bolin so the fact that he did nothing particularly 'impressive' grinds my gears. Anyway, no hard feelings. You shouldn't be too bothered by people calling Korra a ho because she isn't one. People just take these friendzone things very seriously.

Oh gurl you have no idea how disappointed I am for the lack of srs Bolin in this episode. Everyone has their shit just got real faces and Bolin's just there being funny even when they got cornered by Hiroshi and the Lieutenant. How can I not be annoyed??? Plenty of time to make Mako jerkbend but never enough time for Bo to show his 'moves'. 

To be perfectly honest, I think Mako is dick. I've thought that ever since Episode 5. I really dislike him. I can only tolerate him as Bolin's brother, not anyone's boyfriend/prospective boyfriend because he's just awful when it comes to romance, he hasn't even come to terms with his feelings and he hasn't told his girlfriend about kissing another girl. It pisses me off and I can't understand what Korra and Asami see in him but the guy deserves a break too. Everyone keeps pulling the 'she's just a teenager, how would you expect her to act' with Korra but people forget Mako's a teenager too. If Korra's allowed to be irrational then the guy sure as hell should be given that right too. Since the guy was eight, he grew up in the streets and did what he could to keep his younger brother alive. It's not a stretch to say the only real friend he probably ever had was Bolin (and maybe Pabu and Toza) and let's not forget how awful the streets can be. No shit the guy would have trust issues. And Korra isn't the one who always patches things up, Mako apologized in ep 5 and that's they kissed. Anyway, Mako taunting Korra with the friendship card was awful but I'm probably the least surprised and mad cos I thought he was awful since the fifth ep. lol Dunno how people deal with Makorra even after all this nasty shit. I certainly can't stand whenever they're bickering on-screen, nothing sexy or romantic about that. 

Or that "He'll come around, you'll see. Mako will realize he wants the scent of the ocean, not the scent of high class perfume. :33"


----------



## MunchKing (May 20, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> LOTS OF FEELS.



I like that these characters have flaws. (Though I admit I felt Mako was acting like a jerk.) I think most of them make sense if you look into their background.

Mako seems to have trust issues. Bolin is na?ve and a bit too trusting. Korra's troubles come from being sheltered from the world for most of her life. Asami is the most rounded character. And all of them except Korra have parental issues. That doesn't excuse anyone's dickish behaviour, but it makes it understandable that they act the way they do.

And people calling Korra a ho. 

Acting on your feelings does not make you a ho. I think she made a mistake,  but she's allowed to make those as long as she learns from it. And she does.

Bolin's VA said that there would be character development for him, so I hope there is some of that in the next episodes. I really like the guy but he's still pretty much a kid in many ways, with what looks like a huge inferiority complex towards his brother. Now that there is a big ass threat looming over Republic City, I hope he gets to step out of Mako's shadow.


----------



## Superrazien (May 20, 2012)

12 Year old Aang > Airbender than 50+ year old Tenzin.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2012)

Tenzin didn't take out the entire Mecha-Tank team by himself and save the day so he's just gotta be a terrible airbender.


----------



## Superrazien (May 20, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Tenzin didn't take out the entire Mecha-Tank team by himself and save the day so he's just gotta be a terrible airbender.



He really didn't do all that much, and hes not terrible hes just not as good as his dad was when his dad was 12.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, still unclear on what you expected to see him do.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 20, 2012)

I think they wanted Tenzin to use airbending to slice through the giant pure metal door and machines with a flick of his wrist (or just punch through them with his super strength)  while meditating, lecturing Korra on his technique, and air juggling cabbages to entertain any children that might be in the vicinity. 





Superrazien said:


> He really didn't do all that much, and hes not terrible hes just not as good as his dad was when his dad was 12.



I think that's the problem honestly. Not that Aang was a better airbender than Tenzin, which is debatable and I wouldn't say is true, but that the only other airbender shown in a fight was Aang and he had the other elements to help him out and was fighting entirely different enemies. It seems to be giving a flawed sense of what an airbending master should be capable of doing in a blocked off room surrounded by large metal mechs that none of them were knowledgeable on how to fight against.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2012)

I believe you're right. The benders in ATLA did great, absolutely phenomenal against...other benders.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2012)

How are people coming to the conclusion that Tenzin's skills are below that of twelve year old Aang's off of this one fight?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 20, 2012)

People are dumb, Stunna. That's how it is.


----------



## The Big G (May 20, 2012)

Pabu is flawless


----------



## The Potential (May 20, 2012)

Aang would have faired no better then Tenzin. It's really not much an Airbender can do against such odds. 

Just you wait till tenzin gets outside..


----------



## Benzaiten (May 20, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Pabu is flawless


----------



## axellover2 (May 20, 2012)

My mom had the same complaints about Tenzin and how Aaang couldve done much better. I said look the guy is like 50 with 4 kids and has been sitting behind a desk most of the time. Give him a chance when he is outside to show his real skills.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2012)

Your mother watches Avatar?


----------



## axellover2 (May 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Your mother watches Avatar?



Yes, I made her watch the first one and she liked it. Now we drag our sorry selves up and watch DC Nation and Avatar together.

I should get some real friends but meh.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> Yes, I made her watch the first one and she liked it. Now we drag our sorry selves up and watch DC Nation and Avatar together.
> 
> I should get some real friends but meh.



So is she digging Green Lantern and Young Justice?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2012)

Let's not overlook the fact that the show is about antiquity clashing with modernity, and airbending is the epitome of Avatar Universe antiquity. In a world where everything is offensive (represented by the defense-deficient style of Pro Bending), airbending is an anachronism. Think about it:m they are _literally_ on a fucking island.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2012)

Well to be fair, every Avatar lived on an island.


----------



## axellover2 (May 20, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> So is she digging Green Lantern and Young Justice?



Yeah, she loves them.

Is the earth kingdom the only place that isn't an island?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Well to be fair, every Avatar lived on an island.



Water Tribes are polar continents and one of the Air Temples is continental, so that's unlikely.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2012)

I could have worded that better, every Avatar that we know of.  Kyoshi on her namesake's island, Roku on his island, Aang and Korra on Tenzin's.


----------



## Roja (May 20, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> 12 Year old Aang > Airbender than 50+ year old Tenzin.



Aang was the Avatar. I hope he'd be a better airbender considering he was definitely a master of his element and could access the Avatar State to boost his airbending abilities at times too.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2012)

I dunno if I'd count Kyoshi... she had to _make_ her own island. Yangchen had to have lived on an island, but Kuruk is the wrench.


----------



## Noah (May 20, 2012)

Holy nuts. For a fraction of the first syllable I thought Pabu was actually talking. I clearly need more sleep. 

And Wolverine Bei Fong?! Tenzin flying around on a windy buzzsaw spinny wheel thing?! Ninja towel drying butlers?! My body isn't ready for this yet.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 20, 2012)

I have been wondering; if the Avatar lost their ability to bend, would they also lose their ability to enter the Avatar State? I hope not, as the Avatar State is not strictly related to bending. What does everyone else say?


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2012)

We've seen that when an Avatar taps into the State that they're capable of bending elements they otherwise wouldn't know how to manipulate. But then, if they lose the ability to bend all together, it would probably negate that as well.


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2012)

Re: Airbending- Remember too that Aang was using a bending style that was literally 100 years behind the other three.


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2012)

P.S. guys there's a solar eclipse NO FIREBENDING OKAY


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2012)

I honestly thought Korra would go into the Avatar state in this episode...


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I honestly thought Korra would go into the Avatar state in this episode...



I'm expecting that to happen during the last two or three episodes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 20, 2012)

If the Avatar lost their ability to bend, would that end the Avatar cycle, or would they simply need to wait until they died and the next Avatar was born for their ability to be restored?


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I honestly thought Korra would go into the Avatar state in this episode...



She didn't say Yip Yip


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If the Avatar lost their ability to bend, would that end the Avatar cycle, or would they simply need to wait until they died and the next Avatar was born for their ability to be restored?



I'll go with them having to wait until the current Avatar dies. 

Somehow I don't believe that the method that Amon is using will damage the Avatar Spirit or at least not enough to destroy it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Somehow I don't believe that the method that Amon is using will damage the Avatar Spirit or at least not enough to destroy it.



But it is a safe presumption that the secret of Amon's power shall be explained eventually, I hope?


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> But it is a safe presumption that the secret of Amon's power shall be explained eventually, I hope?



I think that the writers are competent enough to know that explaining how his powers work is expected of them.


----------



## MajorThor (May 20, 2012)

Hawky was a bitch, never found Gramgram.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2012)

He wasn't looking for GramGram.


----------



## MajorThor (May 20, 2012)

YES HE WAS YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!!


----------



## Kirito (May 20, 2012)

You know, I may be a poster who everyone ignores around here, but hear me out.

About Bolin showing inappropriate behavior, I'd think he's doing that since it's his character. Also, he's the goofier half of the team, and he balances out dick jerk Mako. If I may be a little liberal here, I'd think he's doing it to liven the team up. In his own teenage mind, being happy is all he can do to keep everyone happy, Korra happy. Erm, think Dita of Vandread and you get my point, minus the genki attitude.

Also, IMO the reason why he's not reassuring Korra or anything is because he understands that:

a.) She doesn't need it.
b.) She needs time alone.

He knows by now that Korra's disposition is that of an alpha-female, so he know when to treat her like a girl and knows when to treat her like a bro. And this may be reaching, but my sister told me that Bolin's doing that since he knows Korra still likes Mako, and so as not to confuse her further and to put a stop to his feelings, he's not doing it.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2012)

Sorry did you say something?
**


----------



## MajorThor (May 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Sorry did you say something?
> **



Hahahahahaha, winning.


----------



## The Big G (May 21, 2012)

Soo today was the Day of Black Sun


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2012)

Koi said:


> P.S. guys there's a solar eclipse NO FIREBENDING OKAY


Well that explains the week long break. 


Kirito said:


> You know, I may be a poster who everyone ignores around here, but hear me out.
> 
> About Bolin showing inappropriate behavior, I'd think he's doing that since it's his character. Also, he's the goofier half of the team, and he balances out dick jerk Mako. If I may be a little liberal here, I'd think he's doing it to liven the team up. In his own teenage mind, being happy is all he can do to keep everyone happy, Korra happy. Erm, think Dita of Vandread and you get my point, minus the genki attitude.
> 
> ...


Either that, or he's just an airhead/comedic relief character. I personally don't think Mike and Byrke intended for Bolin to show any emotional or mental depth at this point. I suppose later on in the series, he'll mature and become a better character.



Mider T said:


> Sorry did you say something?
> I see what you're getting at.  Similar to how Sokka was just the deadpan snarker in season 1, goofball in season 2, then grew into a man and quite the wise individual in season 3.  I hope time brings more depth to Bolin.



Um tags are rude Mider.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Stay Flamin, Hotmen!


----------



## Wan (May 21, 2012)

Just realized something.

Legend of Korra has been   with Game of Thrones for ratings.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 21, 2012)

Kirito said:


> You know, I may be a poster who everyone ignores around here, but hear me out.
> 
> About Bolin showing inappropriate behavior, I'd think he's doing that since it's his character. Also, he's the goofier half of the team, and he balances out dick jerk Mako. If I may be a little liberal here, I'd think he's doing it to liven the team up. In his own teenage mind, being happy is all he can do to keep everyone happy, Korra happy. Erm, think Dita of Vandread and you get my point, minus the genki attitude.
> 
> ...


I like that thought better. I will accept this headcanon until proven wrong.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> Just realized something.
> 
> Legend of Korra has been   with Game of Thrones for ratings.  Make of that what you will.



I'll put this partly down to Nick having a larger viewer base.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2012)

I honestly don't want to count those ratings seeing as Spongebob is constantly up there.


----------



## axellover2 (May 21, 2012)

Well, I can't exactly watch Game of Thrones with my whole family.....


----------



## Benzaiten (May 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> I honestly don't want to count those ratings seeing as Spongebob is constantly up there.



I was wondering about that too.


----------



## Wan (May 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> I honestly don't want to count those ratings seeing as Spongebob is constantly up there.



Well that's the other positive thing, too.  Korra is trading blows with the almighty Sponge as well.  It's the first Nickelodeon show to do that since Fairly Odd Parents, AFAIK.  (also, Spongebob's ratings have been sagging of late)  That bodes very well with how the Nick executives will receive Korra.


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2012)

Wow I haven't been in the Avatar threads in a while.
SUP BITCHES


----------



## The Big G (May 21, 2012)

who here laughed when Hiroshi called Mako a street rat?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 21, 2012)

The Big G said:


> who here laughed when Hiroshi called Mako a street rat?



I didn't but did you laugh because you'll forever associate that term with Aladdin?


----------



## The Big G (May 21, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I didn't but did you laugh because you'll forever associate that term with Aladdin?



pretty much

also Pabu rhymes with Abu!!!!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 21, 2012)

Korra won among teens this week. Beating American Idol and Victorious.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

For real dude?


----------



## MunchKing (May 21, 2012)

I'm glad the show is getting some of the attention it deserves.

Beautiful  animation and action sequences, great possibilities with the bender vs nonbender tension, call backs to the Gaang, ...

The only things I kinda dislike are the pacing being off in several episodes and the teen drama, but I've been bitching about that since it started.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2012)

very impressive win for korra.

lol victorious does better than idol? lol.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Korra won among teens this week. Beating American Idol and Victorious.



That's nice I suppose.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 21, 2012)

If you don't care about ratings, you're not going to take any joy in it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Goob is just too young and naive to care.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> If you don't care about ratings, you're not going to take any joy in it.



I care about ratings but only the overall total not just a fraction of it like this specific rating.



MajorThor said:


> Goob is just too young and naive to care.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Hahaha Goobie.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I care about ratings but only the overall total not just a fraction of it like this specific rating.




Well a victory is a victory to me, even if it's only for one week.
It was apparently noteworthy enough to report.


----------



## The Potential (May 21, 2012)

Just re watched an episode of A:TLA.........Bolin doesn't have anything on Sokka!!!!


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Sokka is King, Potential.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 22, 2012)

Episode 8 is titled "_When Extremes Meet_" and, as you know, will air on June 2nd.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Why so long of a break, Supes?!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 22, 2012)

Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

BAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2012)

We've already been through this.  Geez, just like before the premiere.

"When does Korra air!?!
"*Someone tells the date*"
two posts later
"WHEN DOES KORRA AIR?  WHY IS NOBODY TALKING ABOUT IT"


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

IF KORRA WAS A LEGEND

THEN WHY NO AIRBEND?!


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Roku was a foot taller than Sozin, yet Kyoshi had big feet...coincidence?


----------



## Velocity (May 22, 2012)

"What does the cabbage merchant use to fix his cabbages? A cabbage patch!"

That line kills me every time.


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Roku was a foot taller than Sozin, yet Kyoshi had big feet...coincidence?



Aang had an arrow on his dick and Korra has a nice, firm ass.  

Avatars are great where it counts.


----------



## Wan (May 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In Roku's flashback, I noticed that he was nearly an entire foot (or "head" may be a more accurate term, in this case ) taller than Sozin, so I am wondering: was Sozin very short, or was Roku very tall (similar to his predecessor, Kyoshi)?
> 
> And on the subject of Kyoshi, to reference an earlier part of this thread, Kyoshi had a daughter named Koko, so I wonder what man possessed sufficient courage to remain with Kyoshi for a sufficient duration to sire a child with her? He must have been very brave to feel love for a woman such as Kyoshi.



Sozin was probably just short.  Fire Nation royal family members seem to tend to be short -- of course there's Iroh, and Zuko isn't very tall in stature either.


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2012)

Um wut?  Ozai, Ursa, and Zuko were all pretty tall.  Azulon so much so that he could've been called "Stretch"

Roku was probably tall and Sozin probably short.  Both.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2012)

Oman said:


> Sozin was probably just short.  Fire Nation royal family members seem to tend to be short -- of course there's Iroh, and *Zuko isn't very tall in stature either.*



Zuko was easily the tallest of the main protagonists, and also the tallest character who was not already a grown adult.


----------



## Wan (May 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Um wut?  Ozai, Ursa, and Zuko were all pretty tall.  Azulon so much so that he could've been called "Stretch"
> 
> Roku was probably tall and Sozin probably short.  Both.



Did we ever actually see Azulon stand?



DemonDragonJ said:


> Zuko was easily the tallest of the main protagonists, and also the tallest character who was not already a grown adult.



He was also the oldest.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Aang had an arrow on his dick and Korra has a nice, firm ass.
> 
> Avatars are great where it counts.



I'm twitching now, in my naughty areas.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2012)

Oman said:


> He was also the oldest.



That is correct, and is also the likely reason for which he was much taller than any of the others.


----------



## The Big G (May 23, 2012)




----------



## The Potential (May 23, 2012)

This was clever..


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Heh, that gave me a few chuckles.


----------



## Wan (May 23, 2012)

Bolinsaur?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

That pokekorra is actually fucking badass.


----------



## The Big G (May 23, 2012)

The Potential said:


> This was clever..





Oman said:


> Bolinsaur?





MajorThor said:


> That pokekorra is actually fucking badass.



I've named them Korrtle, Charko & Bulbalin


----------



## Wan (May 23, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I've named them Kortile, Charko & Bulbalin



"ile" was 2nd gen water...I prefer "Korrtortle" 

Anyways...












Wild MECHATANK appeared!

Go, KORRTORTLE!

KORRTORTLE used WATER GUN!

It's not very effective...

Wild MECHATANK used THUNDERSHOCK!

It's super-effective!

KORRTORTLE fainted!


----------



## The Big G (May 23, 2012)

Oman said:


> "ile" was 2nd gen water...I prefer "Korrtortle"
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...



But she's a Squritle not a Wartortle...so she's Korrtle


----------



## Velocity (May 23, 2012)

Don't you mean Squorra, Charmako and Bolinsaur? :ho


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

Oman said:


> Did we ever actually see Azulon stand?



Saw a picture of him standing and his slender frame.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

When was that, Mider?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 23, 2012)

Toph teaching Bolin traditional Earthbending.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSY_lEc3CWY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big G (May 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Don't you mean Squorra, Charmako and Bolinsaur? :ho



same difference


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I hate cosplayers, they ruin the fun with their "Ultra-giga nerdism."


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2012)

^              This.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

^  **


----------



## Burke (May 23, 2012)

^ :ho      .


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

^   **


----------



## Burke (May 23, 2012)

any questions?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> any questions?



That's actually pretty funny, because Lin has the personality of a rock too. Bahahaha.


----------



## Velocity (May 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Lin was indeed born from a rock.

Whoever Toph got with would have ended up being overshadowed and  henpecked _all the time_, so I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Wan (May 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Don't you mean Squorra, Charmako and Bolinsaur? :ho



I like Korrtle, Charmako, and Bolinsaur.  This is now my headcanon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Whoever Toph got with would have ended up being overshadowed and  henpecked _all the time_, so I feel sorry for them.



Yes, but what about Kyoshi's husband, or the man who sired her daughter, Koko? What type of experience did he have being married to one of the most badass Avatars see thus far in the series?


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

Everyone knows that Koko was a creature formed of pure midi-chlorians.  It was prophesied after all.


That's what I'm talkin' about!  Koi back in action!


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2012)

Naruto aint a mod anymore? whats up with that


----------



## Wan (May 24, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Naruto aint a mod anymore? whats up with that



Uh...wrong thread?


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Naruto aint a mod anymore? whats up with that



Guess he got tired of modding. Lots of advisors around here these days.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 24, 2012)

Excellent artwork, Koi; I especially like the images of Toph encouraging Lin and Tenzin, and also the image of Zuko's child asking him about his scar. Did you illustrate these yourself, or merely find them on the internet?


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Vote MajorThor for Mod then! We need a replacement.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Naruto aint a mod anymore? whats up with that



Good riddance.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

What was wrong with Naruto, Mider? Haha.


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2012)

No seriously, guy is just... i feel he quit so he can _talk_ all he wants about whatever he wants.

Hes still a trophy husband to a very powerful admin


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Admins are only as powerful as the users let them be. If users didn't exist, then the Admins wouldn't either.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 24, 2012)

Naruto is simply taking some time off.

Now, back to A: TLA and LoK.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Korra is bangable, is that considered on-topic?


----------



## The Potential (May 24, 2012)

Love the image of Zuko and his daughter..


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

lol "Twinkletoes"


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 24, 2012)

YES, I knew Lin was gonna use earth sensing. Those boots are AWESOME.

Cabbage Corp statue 

Holy crap, Lin went Wolverine on that tank.

Say, what do you guys think the impurities in metals are that allow Earthbenders to bend it?

Is it possibly the presence of common metals rather than plain dirty minerals?

Or rather, they could bend anything with carbon in it?

Also, I'm not sure if platinum is a good material for goddamn mechs, it's a bit harder than gold, but not by much. Pure platinum is too soft even for jewelry. Unless he means that the mech are purely made up of platinum. 

I think a good boulder would suffice in crushing one.


----------



## Noah (May 24, 2012)

Steel or Iron coated in Platinum maybe? That way the earthbenders can't get to it, and it acts like lead to the eathbender's Superman?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 24, 2012)

Sounds like that will only serve as like the thin membrane of an egg shell inside.

One which a metalbender can easily peel away


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Metalbending is overrated, unless performed by Toph.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 25, 2012)

Thus far, Amon has threatened Korra, but not anyone close to her, although I suspect that he shall soon do that to cause her further torment.

For example, I believe that Amon may possibly attempt to kill Pema because it is possible that her fourth child may be capable of becoming a bender at some point in the future. Such an action, without even waiting to see if that child truly does have the potential to be a bender, would make Amon seem even more evil and horrifying and would certainly increase Korra's motivation to defeat him. What does everyone say about that?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

I think Amon is a bitch, that's what I say.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 25, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Hey hey now, Toph is a lady!


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

^ Gotta hand it to some people, that's just an impressive find.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2012)

Just look at that smug face Toph is pulling. 

Although, being Toph, she has a lot to be smug about. :ho


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 25, 2012)

Very nice image, showing the parallels between two Avatars from two eras. I notice that Katara seems to be the same height compared to both Aang and Korra; did she ever grow any taller than what she was as an adolescent? Also, does anyone else believe that Aang ears seem to be very large in comparison to the rest of his head?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Just look at that smug face Toph is pulling.
> 
> Although, being Toph, she has a lot to be smug about. :ho



Queen Toph (The Smug Bandit)


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2012)

So I see that there is officially no new episode tomorrow....


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 25, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> So I see that there is officially no new episode tomorrow....



Not like there was ever any doubt. We haven't even gotten any previews, have we?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> So I see that there is officially no new episode tomorrow....



I'm just as pissed as you are. I haven't been able to watch a few episodes due to scheduling, and this saturday would have been the first time in a while I've been able to.


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2012)

dont be pissed


----------



## Noah (May 26, 2012)

Is there a date for the next episode? Or are we back to The Wait?


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2012)

Should still be next Saturday.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2012)

oh there's no episode this week? uhuh 

I prefer Aang any day to Korra. Aang was so cute and carefree, he was also fearless, and kinda cool when he went mad. Korra is just full of imperfections.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 26, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> I prefer Aang any day to Korra. Aang was so cute and carefree, he was also fearless, and kinda cool when he went mad. Korra is just full of imperfections.



...................... yeah its not every female has to be a flawless waifu from japan or being a overrated archaeologist


----------



## Superstarseven (May 26, 2012)

Dang, I forgot to pass along that Episode 9 is titled _Out Of The Past_.
If you didn't know already, the next episode is titled _When Extremes Meet_.


----------



## Roja (May 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Dang, I forgot to pass along that Episode 9 is titled _Out Of The Past_.
> If you didn't know already, the next episode is titled _When Extremes Meet_.



I'm hoping those episode titles (particularly episode 9) means that we're getting closer to Korra meeting Aang so that flashback sequence can be completely fleshed out.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 26, 2012)

Well its bound to happen wthin the next 4 episodes, since that's all that's left for the season 1 story arc.  Season 2 gets a new story and villian.


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2012)

Something tells me that episode 9 will be THAT EPISODE.



Nico Robin said:


> oh there's no episode this week? uhuh
> 
> I prefer Aang any day to Korra. Aang was so cute and carefree, he was also fearless, and kinda cool when he went mad. Korra is just full of imperfections.



Lol Wang wasn't fearless and he had his fair share of problems.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2012)

Who in their right mind wants a hero with no imperfections anyway?


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> oh there's no episode this week? uhuh
> 
> I prefer Aang any day to Korra. Aang was so cute and carefree, he was also fearless, and kinda cool when he went mad. Korra is just full of imperfections.



none of the avatar characters are perfect, that's part of what makes a good character


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Who in their right mind wants a hero with no imperfections anyway?



dbz fans**


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 26, 2012)

Okay, Ive been rewatching TLA and I need help understanding something.

How exactly were the citizens of Ba sing se oblivous to the war? But the king himself, Da fuq

I dont even know where to begin to start complaining...

How was the military organized, by who? These guys held off the dragon of the west for 600 days.

The earth king had royal guards who were loyal to him, the fuq were they doing? They didn't tell him the truth? Those guys saw the attack with the drill...

Does Ba sing se even do shit? Or do they just hide behind their wall and hold off attacks that they somehow do successfully?

The water tribe was sending people to hold off the fire nation in the war.

Which reminds me, ooh Bumi

Im surprised the fire nation couldnt conquer the world in 100 years against these poorly organized nations.


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2012)

Ba Sing Se had information under control under Long Fe, it's pretty impressive actually.  Similar to Mao's China.  Only the citizens weren't aware there wasn't a war, and the King.  Not the military or the Dai Li.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Who in their right mind wants a hero with no imperfections anyway?



Sounds like a job for MajorThor! Or Cell.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 26, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Ba Sing Se had information under control under Long Fe, it's pretty impressive actually.  Similar to Mao's China.  Only the citizens weren't aware there wasn't a war, and the King.  Not the military or the Dai Li.



The soldier casualties? The money spent for a war? Nobody raised an eyebrow for these spent resources?


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

THE CABBAGE VENDOR!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The soldier casualties? The money spent for a war? Nobody raised an eyebrow for these spent resources?



Why would they?  That wasn't their primary concern, people disappeared in Ba Sing Se all the time.  For all they know, there were no soldiers.

Information control is a powerful thing.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Refer to the current American Regime to back up Mider's statement.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 26, 2012)

It wasn't all of Ba Sing Se that was ignorant to the war.  Just the inner ring, were all the nobles lived, which was also cut off from the rest of Ba Sing Se by an inner wall.  Everyone outside the rich guy zone knew about it. After all that's were all the refugees lived along side the working class, but it was still illegal to talk about it.  That's also the part Iroh was able to invade.  Remember, he did break through the outermost wall at one point.  

In short, the cities divided into several sections, with the palace in the very center.  The closer to the palace, the more exclusive the people, the more security and the greater ability to control information from leaking in from the outside.  So while the military itself was well aware of the war, it would have been very very easy to keep the nobility, who rarely left the inner most walls of Ba Sing Se, completely ignorant.


Or, for a real life example, look at North Korea if you want an example of what happens when the government has complete control of information.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Gotta love government control, eh?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

I do love these shopped pictures.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Bahahahaahahahahaaah.

Scissor me timbers!


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2012)

Noah said:


> Is there a date for the next episode? Or are we back to The Wait?



From Bryan:



> Sorry, it is true that there is no new episode airing this weekend. But a new Korra will be on next Saturday, June 2nd. And it?s a doozy. A REAL DOOZY.


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2012)

I am so hyped.
look at my face.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2012)

Considering the episode titles, if Episode 8 is a doozy then what will Episode 9 be?

Also, from the Track Team:



> Recorded strings for episode 111 today!


----------



## Misha-San (May 26, 2012)

I saw this on tumblr its what Mako's VA wrote on twitter. Lol

?It?s a tough decision. The slut in me wants to be with Asami, but the smart and sensible guy in me should probably go for Korra. But Asami is still really hot.?
?	 David Faustino (Mako?s voice actor) when questioned about his ship for The Legend of Korra

LOL


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2012)

Well, he's certainly not going the Dante Basco route, is he?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 26, 2012)

I was just about to write to Colin Heck on Tumblr to ask him what in the world Lauren MacMullen is up to. Her credits on IMDB stop at The Simpsons movie. 
Didn't think to check her wiki page which says that she was working on a now canceled Pixar Film and is now working on a Disney computer animated film.
Talented lady. I've been enjoying her work since _Mission Hill_, she's definitely not coming back to television animation though.

Johanne Matte seems pretty situated at Dreamworks, I don't think we'll be seeing her work in TV animation again soon either.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Something tells me that episode 9 will be THAT EPISODE.



What do you mean by that? Are your referring to _"Skeleton in the Closet,"_ an episode that has been said to have some connection to Zuko? If so, I am very excited for that episode, as well.

And I, also, am very fond of those edited images: I wonder what other possible parodies can be made? What about an image of Zuko and Katara kissing, with Aang being the one shocked by that action?


----------



## Wan (May 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by that? Are your referring to _"Skeleton in the Closet,"_ an episode that has been said to have some connection to Zuko? If so, I am very excited for that episode, as well.
> 
> And I, also, am very fond of those edited images: I wonder what other possible parodies can be made? What about an image of Zuko and Katara kissing, with Aang being the one shocked by that action?



No, episode 9's name has been revealed through TV schedules as "Out of the Past."  I'm sure Mider meant "THAT EPISODE" as in the episode where big stuff goes down, everything hits the fan, and much badassery is had throughout.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 27, 2012)

After Amon is defeated and captured in the last episode, I think something like this should happen - 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Simply because they've been through so much together.


----------



## Burke (May 27, 2012)

So you mean to say Korra will somehow be duplicated four times?
How do you imagine something like this will happen?
:ddj


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> No, episode 9's name has been revealed through TV schedules as "Out of the Past."  I'm sure Mider meant "THAT EPISODE" as in the episode where big stuff goes down, everything hits the fan, and much badassery is had throughout.



Are you saying that the past several episodes have not been such episodes (i.e., "those episodes")?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> So you mean to say Korra will somehow be duplicated four times?
> How do you imagine something like this will happen?
> :ddj



First, why did you mention my name in your post? Second, forgive me for needing to be so specific, but if there are four Korras in that image, she would have been duplicated only three times, as the original Korra is not considered a duplicate.


Why are you posting an image of my own avatar?


----------



## Burke (May 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, why did you mention my name in your post? Second, forgive me for needing to be so specific, but if there are four Korras in that image, she would have been duplicated only three times, as the original Korra is not considered a duplicate.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting an image of my own avatar?



im saying you need your own smiley
:ddj


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> im saying you need your own smiley
> :ddj



Yes, I would definitely like to have my own emoticon (forgive my lack of humbleness); what sort of emoticon would it be? I believe that it would be too arrogant to choose such an emoticon myself; it would be better to allow other users to design it, based on their opinions of me.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Kirito (May 28, 2012)

> Sorry, it is true that there is no new episode airing this weekend. But a new Korra will be on next Saturday, June 2nd. And it?s a doozy. A REAL DOOZY.



Doozy? Like what, Eureka Seven Ao episode 7 doozy?


----------



## Kage (May 28, 2012)

Misha-San said:


> I saw this on tumblr its what Mako's VA wrote on twitter. Lol
> 
> ?It?s a tough decision. The slut in me wants to be with Asami, but the smart and sensible guy in me should probably go for Korra. But Asami is still really hot.?
> ?	 David Faustino (Mako?s voice actor) when questioned about his ship for The Legend of Korra
> ...



david faustino? the same david faustino who played bud bundy?  /is probably super late with this


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Doozy? Like what, Eureka Seven Ao episode 7 doozy?



Like, "every episode of Korra up until now" Doozy, I guess.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 28, 2012)

> God, I want to love Korra SO MUCH, but there?s so much crazy McCarthyism and police violence and anti-populist sentiment that I can not fuckin? believe this is being fed to kids right now. They?re responding with violent, fearmongering force to a popular movement among the weaker, lower class to take violent superheroes and? disarm them. leaving them alive and completely unharmed. And the ominous police blimps hanging over a dystopian city come out to be the good guys? What happened to the show about rebel hippies who blew up government factories?
> 
> Korra.
> Don?t you see.
> ...




That's *exactly* what's happening in the show. Awesome observation.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2012)

That is _kind of_ what is happening at the moment, I'd actually concede.

Beyond that complete misuse of "McCarthtyism." We've seen very little random accusations for political gain; in fact, people seem fairly levelheaded about the whole thing. If Tarlokk was trying to protray Lin as Equalist, then it might be approaching MCCarthyism.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 28, 2012)

Once again my point suffers because I wasn't clear.
Sure Tarrlok's task force is excessive but this whole idea that kids are being fed a nice spoonful of propaganda every week for 30 minutes is not something I agree with in the least. 

She adds: 



> okay so after throwing boulders at people teaching a self-defense class, they just stormed another building with no warning and found… GGGASSSSPPPPPP:
> A printing press. And a few leaflets. What evil, violent shitheads these protestors are! The police force are all walking around it in SWAT formation, posed exactly like they’re wielding invisible assault rifles.
> 
> *I am so uncomfortable with this show right now*.



I don't think she gets that The Equalists are going about this the wrong way. You can't just take someone's bending away because you feel it's unfair.


----------



## Velocity (May 28, 2012)

There's also the fact that Benders _are_ being randomly attacked. First it was highly trained Chi Blockers jumping people, then they started electrocuting people and they've even moved on to Mechs.

The Equalists aren't the victims here. They started off seemingly well-intentioned enough, but once they started taking away Bending and actively targeting Benders with increasingly dangerous technology, they began fitting the "Evil McBadguy" name quite well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Once again my point suffers because I wasn't clear.
> Sure Tarrlok's task force is excessive but this whole idea that kids are being fed a nice spoonful of propaganda every week for 30 minutes is not something I agree with in the least.



I knew exactly what you meant. After five years, it's be hard for me to miss your sarcasm. That's why I _conceded_ to her a minor truth. 


She does have a point about the suppression of minority opinion and the value of protest groups... which is something we've all acknowledged from the beginning. She seems to miss the point that Republic City's faults are the same as any large city (especially the first of its kind) and that Republic City actually seems to enjoy an efficient security that the Equalists specifically hope to threaten and destabilize.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2012)

I hate how in 4 years, ive never even once constructively contributed to an argument in this thread.
What is my role in life


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 28, 2012)

Hiroshi Sato is part of the weaker, lower class in Republic City?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 28, 2012)

Hipster Aang cosplay



Major points for being original.


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2012)

I want that necklace.


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2012)

he kinda looks like him too


----------



## Wan (May 29, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Hiroshi Sato is part of the weaker, lower class in Republic City?



And, alternately, Mako and Bolin _aren't_ part of the weaker lower class in Republic City?  Just because you're a bender doesn't mean you can't be poor.  I mean, this sentence:

"They?re responding with violent, fearmongering force to a popular movement among the weaker, lower class to take violent superheroes and? disarm them. leaving them alive and completely unharmed."

is very inaccurate.  "Violent superheroes"?  Bending isn't considered a superpower in-universe, nor are benders superheroes.  Most benders are ordinary folks going about ordinary lives, many of which probably rely on bending.  Which makes the "leaving them alive and completely unharmed" bit ridiculously shortsighted.  Sure, they're "unharmed"...if you consider taking away a person's livelihood "not harming them".  Maybe she considers cutting someone's hands off "not harming them" either.  For an organization that has _blatantly_ made clear that they want to do this to _all benders_, the response is entirely appropriate.

As for the rest of what she says:

"okay so after throwing boulders at people teaching a self-defense class, they just stormed another building with no warning and found? GGGASSSSPPPPPP:
A printing press. And a few leaflets. What evil, violent shitheads these protestors are! The police force are all walking around it in SWAT formation, posed exactly like they?re wielding invisible assault rifles."

...is she a writer for Fox News or something?  She's just blatantly ignoring the Equalists' malicious intent, and the fact that the shock gloves were found too.  They are not "protestors".  They're revolutionaries, and when dealing with revolutionaries you go in ready to fight.

This person is plain wrong in her view of the Equalists.  She's just as blind as they are.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 29, 2012)

I keep mentioning this but I want to mention it again: Assuming lightning is the primary source of energy in the United Republic, eliminating benders (which includes firebenders who can bend lightning) is a dumb plan if your weapons rely heavily on electricity.


----------



## The Big G (May 29, 2012)

The Promise Part II comes out tomorrow


----------



## Superstarseven (May 29, 2012)

Looking forward to it.
There should be more interaction between Zuko and his dad in this one.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 29, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I keep mentioning this but I want to mention it again: Assuming lightning is the primary source of energy in the United Republic, eliminating benders (which includes firebenders who can bend lightning) is a dumb plan if your weapons rely heavily on electricity.


I don't think lightning is the primary source of electricity, it's just a convenient alternative.


----------



## MunchKing (May 29, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I don't think lightning is the primary source of electricity, it's just a convenient alternative.



I don't think it's their main source of power either. Probably coal or gas.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 29, 2012)

That's why I said 'assuming.'


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 29, 2012)

Sheldon is my favorite character from _The Big Bang Theory,_ as he is very similar to me in many ways, and I would not oppose this forum have a Sheldon emoticon, but I would prefer that that emoticon not be associated with me, as Sheldon and I are not the same person, despite our similarities.


That is hilarious! Yes, Amon is certainly an awesome villain, but it shall remain to be seen if he can compare to such iconic and memorable villains from both Japanese and western media, such as those whom you mentioned above.



The Big G said:


> The Promise Part II comes out tomorrow



Yes, I am so very excited about that; I cannot wait to read it. I am hesitant to ask, but what chance is there that there shall be scans of the comic, that I can read on my computer?

As for the subject of the Equalists, their initial goal of equality between benders and non-benders was admirable, but they now clearly are more interested in oppressing the benders in the same manner that they seem to believe that the benders oppressed them. Any noble intentions that they may have had have now vanished, making them dangerous terrorists who seek to violently disturb the peace of Republic City, and therefore making it necessary for the protagonists to defeat them.


----------



## MunchKing (May 29, 2012)

Oman said:


> And, alternately, Mako and Bolin _aren't_ part of the weaker lower class in Republic City?  Just because you're a bender doesn't mean you can't be poor.  I mean, this sentence:
> 
> "They?re responding with violent, fearmongering force to a popular movement among the weaker, lower class to take violent superheroes and? disarm them. leaving them alive and completely unharmed."
> 
> ...



Yeah, she conveniently left out the not so subtle terrorist attack during a public event, destroying the building where said event was held, setting police boats on fire, vigilante justice and several other things I'm forgetting. right now.

Not sure if she's trolling or not, but that's the curse of the internet.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 29, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Yeah, she conveniently left out the not so subtle terrorist attack during a public event, destroying the building where said event was held, setting police boats on fire, vigilante justice and several other things I'm forgetting. right now.
> 
> Not sure if she's trolling or not, but that's the curse of the internet.



The thing is, I honestly believe that she truly meant every word she said. When I happened upon the post, it was one of the most hair pulling criticisms I'd ever read about the show. There was _one _other person a few weeks ago who grumbled about Korra going into "red-baiting" concerning The Equalists.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2012)

NEW CLIP:


----------



## Superstarseven (May 29, 2012)

I'm likin' the new Team Avatar style.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 29, 2012)

for those with region lock:


----------



## The Big G (May 29, 2012)

I hope Asami doesn't go evil now....I wanna see a tripped out car in season two with machine guns and rocket  boosters!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 29, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I'm likin' the new Team Avatar style.



Those are my thoughts, exactly, about that video clip. 

Also, seeing Asami use the Lightning glove reminded me that Mako has not been shown generating lightning, apart from one scene, so why has he not done that again? Have the writers forgotten about it, or has Mako simply not needed to use that technique?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 29, 2012)

You think too much...


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Those are my thoughts, exactly, about that video clip.
> 
> Also, seeing Asami use the Lightning glove reminded me that Mao has not been shown generating lightning, apart from one scene, so why has he not done that again? Have the writers forgotten about it, or has Mako simply not needed to use that technique?



Who is Mao?

Also, it seems to me that it was implied using a deadly force like lightning is thuggish or brutish.  Lightning Bolt Zolt's name is enough to give me that though, as why else would such a widespread technique be incorporated into his name?  I think most now use it for peaceful purposes.


----------



## Fourangers (May 29, 2012)

Aw, I like the fact that Asami joined the team!  I think it's wise to add her since she's more the counter-attack battle style while the other 3 benders are more offensive type. Especially Bolin and Mako, having their fighting style being adapted to Pro-bending.

Dunno why, when I saw Naga sliding them off her back as they fell in sequence to the ground, I laughed and muttered "Team Avatar Sandwich". I hope that things will stay in that way, all in good spirits without much romantic drama intervening in between....>_>


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2012)

> Does anyone else's pre order of the Promise Part 2 say its going to arrive June 15th to the 19th I thought it was coming out the 30th of May
> the hell is this.



this guy

wat.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 29, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> You think too much...



What do you mean by that?



Mider T said:


> Who is Mao?



I am sorry, but I simply made a mistake when attempting to type "Mako;" when I attempted to type his name above, I apparently did not press the "K" key with sufficient force for the computer to register that it was pressed, so I have now corrected that mistake.


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> this guy
> 
> wat.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 30, 2012)

Wikipedia: 





> Part 1 was released on January 25, 2012, Part 2 will be released on June 12, 2012 and Part 3 will be released on October 9, 2012.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

There are still two more weeks before part II of _The Promise_ is released? That is very displeasing to me, but I am certain that I shall be able to occupy myself until that time.


----------



## Wan (May 30, 2012)

No, "The Promise -- Part 2" does release today -- in comic book stores.  It's the same as with the release of part 1.  Comic book stores got it on January 25th, and regular bookstores had to wait until February 7th.

Lucky for me, I reserved a copy at my local comic book store way back in March.


----------



## MunchKing (May 30, 2012)

That clip is awesome.

Cruisin' around republic city and taking names.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 30, 2012)

Good Lord, I wonder if those Amons even have a chance against that many Korras.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 30, 2012)

Wow that's actually scary. At first I only saw three cos the picture is big but when I scrolled to the right, damn. Three Amons are no match.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry, but I simply made a mistake when attempting to type "Mako;" when I attempted to type his name above, I apparently did not press the "K" key with sufficient force for the computer to register that it was pressed, so I have now corrected that mistake.



Dude...



Oman said:


> No, "The Promise -- Part 2" does release today -- in comic book stores.  It's the same as with the release of part 1.  Comic book stores got it on January 25th, and regular bookstores had to wait until February 7th.
> 
> Lucky for me, I reserved a copy at my local comic book store way back in March.



How much longer until you upload it?


----------



## Wan (May 30, 2012)

Sorry, not in the business of copyright infringement.


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

*Negged*. **


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2012)

You dont want to break the law?
weak
negged


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2012)

Oman said:


> Sorry, not in the business of copyright infringement.



Lost my respect.  Negged.


----------



## Wan (May 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Lost my respect.  Negged.



Didn't know you had to break the law to gain respect around here.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2012)

The man who would swallow God.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2012)

From a leaked page (cool people leak) I saw on /co/

Sokka: Oh I don't know about "_enormous_" biceps.  "_Impressively large_" maybe--
Penga: You're my new boyfriend!  Starting right now!

*Next Panel*

Sokka: How old are you Penga?
Penga: Almost Sixteen.
Sokka: And by "_almost_" you mean--
Penga: Nine.
Sokka: I see...



Another page
Toph: Hey, Sokka, am I doing this right?  I'm trying to roll my eyes at you.

There's also a page showing Aang with fangirls


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

Lol Sokka, lol Toph. Aang stays pimpin


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2012)

Katara looks kind of mad over it as well. 

There's another panel showing the funky looking shack they've built.


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

Post the pictures? Or send the link.

Also I wonder if Toph remembered Azula's ''Since you can't see I'm rolling my eyes''.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2012)

I got them on /co/, so I can't do either.  That's why I said that.


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

/co/ ? ** Never mind.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Dude...



What does that mean?



Oman said:


> Sorry, not in the business of copyright infringement.



I often download media for free, and I intend to do the same with _The Promise: Part II,_ but I shall respect your opinion on this matter, and I shall give you +rep to balance out the -rep that you received from the other users.



Superstarseven said:


> Good Lord, I wonder if those Amons even have a chance against that many Korras.



Wow, that is a very awesome scene; I agree that even after tripling his power, Amon could not defeat that many Korras.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2012)

One Amon would suffice.


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

You take things to literally DDJ.


----------



## Wan (May 30, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I often download media for free, and I intend to do the same with _The Promise: Part II,_ but I shall respect your opinion on this matter, and I shall give you +rep to balance out the -rep that you received from the other users.



Viewing copyrighted material illegitimately is different than distributing copyrighted material illegitimately.  Rather little can be done legally against the viewer, even proving they viewed it is hard to do; but if Viacom or any other company I infringed upon by distributing their copyrighted material found out, they could very well sue me.  Whether or not they would really want to bother suing a nobody like me is questionable, but they still could.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You take things to literally DDJ.



Yes, I know that I do, but that is simply an aspect of my personality. Are you referring to a specific incident, may I ask?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 31, 2012)

> As some of you may not know, the main reason we didn't get a new episode of legend of Korra last week is because Nick wanted to test how strong the fandom is.


 What is this group's source?


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, because I'm sure they totally wouldn't wait a week for an episode. It's not like they waited 3+ years for a sequel.


----------



## Fourangers (May 31, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What is this group's source?



It's what I thought while I was reading this. 

Then, someone asked it and the admin answered:



> But its what the network does to see how the show is doing. They showed a rerun last week to see how a replayed episode will do.



So I'm just posting, better safe than sorry. 

And other people said:

Wait wasn't it because it was Memorial day last week?





......................lol, now I'm becoming increasingly unsure about this piece of news. >_> -_-' You think it's better to delete it then?


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2012)

SNEERS IS A GUY?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

I got links to The Promise Part II if anyone wants them. I'll PM to you


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2012)

Righ'        her'.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

Coming up!


----------



## Han Solo (May 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I got links to The Promise Part II if anyone wants them. I'll PM to you



Yes please.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

It's been sent


----------



## Stevenh1990 (May 31, 2012)

Me to please .


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2012)

PM's this way plz.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> PM's this way plz.





Stevenh1990 said:


> Me to please .



Sent to both of you


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2012)

Kuei is a bit of a prick.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2012)

Well, that was certainly interesting.

Lol Sokka being Penga's ex.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 31, 2012)

The way that one Tumblrbrat reviewed it, you'd think there was absolutely _no _progress in this book.
Part III looks to be pretty explosive.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Kuei is a bit of a prick.


Avatar Kyoshi would slap his ass down so hard.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Avatar Kyoshi would slap his ass down so hard.


I think Aang is being a pretty poor friend under the circumstances to be honest, Katara was the one who had to say Zuko had a point whilst he was on the ''Families who have lived there for generations should be thrown out''. 

Kuei is a typical little man in a position of power. 

Also liked the conversation between Ozai and Zuko. It is weird in that Ozai genuinely wants Zuko to be the type of son he can take pride in.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I think Aang is being a pretty poor friend under the circumstances to be honest, Katara was the one who had to say Zuko had a point whilst he was on the ''Families who have lived there for generations should be thrown out''.
> 
> Kuei is a typical little man in a position of power.
> 
> Also liked the conversation between Ozai and Zuko. It is weird in that Ozai genuinely wants Zuko to be the type of son he can take pride in.



Ozai was basically right about how Kuei is reacting though. He's been kept in the dark a bout a 100 Year War ever since he was born, and his entire life people have been telling him what to do. And the entire time they've been getting their ass kicked. Then Ba Sing Sei gets captured and he gets sent to a Fire Nation jail.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2012)

The events at the Avatar Aang fan club was a nice subversion of typical relationship drama.


----------



## Klutchin24 (May 31, 2012)

*Avatar the Promise Link*

Can I also get the link to Avatar the Promise Part 2?


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

Requesting the links, also thanks for being a bro unlike Oman.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Requesting the links, also thanks for being a bro unlike Oman.


No problem. It's been sent and sorry for the wait


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 31, 2012)

Can I get it as well.  I actually bought it from Amazon, but it won't arrive for a few day yet and I'm not a patient man.


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (May 31, 2012)

Can I have it as well? Thnx


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2012)

PM then to me too please. Thanks!


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

All sent. Sorry for the wait


----------



## Rasendori (May 31, 2012)

Can I get it as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2012)

I, also desire the link to _The Promise: Part II,_ so please send it to me by private message, as well. Thank you very much.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

Both sent!


----------



## Nayrael (May 31, 2012)

Me too, me too please ^_^


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 31, 2012)

Alright, sent


----------



## Narutossss (May 31, 2012)

can someone link me too just read part one. need part two.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2012)

So, I have just finished reading _The Promise: Part II,_ and I shall now present my thoughts about it.
*Spoiler*: __ 



First, I found Sokka's disgust at Aang and Katara's affection to be unusual, since he often expressed affection toward both Suki and Yue, but Katara rarely showed disgust over that. Also, forgive me for having a prurient pondering, but for what other purposes does Toph use her right hand, beyond picking her nose? Does she ever insert her fingers into any other orifice on her body? 

I liked how a number of Earth Kingdom citizens had created an "Avatar Aang Fan Club," but I did not like how its members were all dreamy adolescent girls who swooned over Aang, but then I liked the hint at the end that they were apparently not as incompetent and dreamy as they initially appeared to be.

I liked Toph's difficulty with her school and students, but I was rather displeased that she and Kunyo settled their dispute by force, rather than doing so peacefully. However, I was very pleased that her students finally learned to bend metal, and I expect further development from them in the final installment of this series. I also did not like how Penga so quickly switched her affection from Sokka to Ho Tun after Ho Tun demonstrated the capacity to bend metal; does that mean that she may switch her affection to yet another person if that person impresses her somehow? Also, I noticed that Sokka avoided reciprocating her feelings because of her age in comparison to his, but in actual medieval cultures, such a situation would not be terribly unusual, so I suspect that the current cultural values and beliefs of the real world are manifesting in this story.

I am glad the Kuei has decided to stop being manipulated by other people, but the manner in which he chooses to assert himself does not please me; attempting to use military force to remove the Fire Nation citizens from the Earth Kingdom shall only lead to further violence and unnecessary deaths, so i hope that Aang can stop him somehow.

I was very glad that Kori appeared again, and I especially liked how she refused to choose between the Earth Kingdom and the Fire Nation as her nation of citizenship; I believe that she may play a significant role in averting a second war between those two nations.

Finally, some of my favorite scenes where those where Zuko conferred with Ozai, and I see that Ozai has regained some of his arrogance and authority; I especially liked the scene where he commanded Zuko to *"LEAVE MY PRESENCE!"* Even if he can no longer bend, and is a prisoner, he still has his authoritative presence.  I still do not understand why Zuko is not seeking advice from Iroh, and why Iroh has not even appeared in this comic. I do hope that he appears in the final volume.

So, with the Earth Kingdom and the Fire Nation preparing for another war, I really hope that the heroes can save the day, as they did before. Also, does anyone here believe that this story was building romance between Sokka and Toph and between Zuko and Suki? I definitely believe that it is doing so.


So, what are everyone else's thoughts on the second volume of this comic? I would be very eager to learn them.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

I'll explain in response to yours.



DemonDragonJ said:


> S=First, I found Sokka's disgust at Aang and Katara's affection to be unusual, since he often expressed affection toward both Suki and Yue, but Katara rarely showed disgust over that.



Sokka never called Yue or Suki "Sweetie".  Most guys don't do the oogies.



> Also, forgive me for having a prurient pondering, but for what other purposes does Toph use her right hand, beyond picking her nose? Does she ever insert her fingers into any other orifice on her body?



That type of humor doesn't suit you, stick to social awkwardness.



> I liked how a number of Earth Kingdom citizens had created an "Avatar Aang Fan Club," but I did not like how its members were all dreamy adolescent girls who swooned over Aang, but then I liked the hint at the end that they were apparently not as incompetent and dreamy as they initially appeared to be.



I liked how they hinted that that was just the Ba Sing Se chapter.



> I liked Toph's difficulty with her school and students, but I was rather displeased that she and Kunyo settled their dispute by force, rather than doing so peacefully.



She's Toph; what do you expect? lol



> However, I was very pleased that her students finally learned to bend metal, and I expect further development from them in the final installment of this series. I also did not like how Penga so quickly switched her affection from Sokka to Ho Tun after Ho Tun demonstrated the capacity to bend metal; does that mean that she may switch her affection to yet another person if that person impresses her somehow?



She's a 9 year old with a crush, and women are (like Sakura said) fickle as the seasons (or some shit).



> Also, I noticed that Sokka avoided reciprocating her feelings because of her age in comparison to his, but in actual medieval cultures, such a situation would not be terribly unusual, so I suspect that the current cultural values and beliefs of the real world are manifesting in this story.



Avatar isn't medieval though.  TLA is around the 1850s in our world.



> I am glad the Kuei has decided to stop being manipulated by other people, but the manner in which he chooses to assert himself does not please me; attempting to use military force to remove the Fire Nation citizens from the Earth Kingdom shall only lead to further violence and unnecessary deaths, so i hope that Aang can stop him somehow.



Agreed.  Along with Zuko, both are young and still foolish enough to be swayed by their emotions without a wisdom well to draw upon.  No advisers or anything.



> I was very glad that Kori appeared again, and I especially liked how she refused to choose between the Earth Kingdom and the Fire Nation as her nation of citizenship; I believe that she may play a significant role in averting a second war between those two nations.



I think so as well. It helps that her father is in charge of Yu Dao.  I also enjoyed how they connected her to Smellerbee.



> Finally, some of my favorite scenes where those where Zuko conferred with Ozai, and I see that Ozai has regained some of his arrogance and authority; I especially liked the scene where he commanded Zuko to *"LEAVE MY PRESENCE!"* Even if he can no longer bend, and is a prisoner, he still has his authoritative presence.  I still do not understand why Zuko is not seeking advice from Iroh, and why Iroh has not even appeared in this comic. I do hope that he appears in the final volume.



He can't just leave willy nilly as the Fire Lord.  He's very busy and probably is not considering his uncle's advice.  He didn't even originally mean to ask Ozai on what to do about the colonies.  You'll see in IRL US Politics though that current Presidents often ask for advice from former Presidents, even if they're from across the political spectrum.  Only a former holder of that title would know how it feels to be there.



> So, with the Earth Kingdom and the Fire Nation preparing for another war, I really hope that the heroes can save the day, as they did before. Also, does anyone here believe that this story was building romance between Sokka and Toph and between Zuko and Suki? I definitely believe that it is doing so.  So, what are everyone else's thoughts on the second volume of this comic? I would be very eager to learn them.



I don't think there was a romance building between the latter, just Zuko in a moment of weakness.  I think it was another case of good and evil warring inside of him.  He should have Katara come knock him back in line.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

I think Sokka just meant he didn't want to go through more of that super sweet bubblegum romance Aang and Katara had going on.

And Azula has already been stated to show up in the third volume, as Ursa's fate will also be revealed.


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2012)

"I know youve been meeting privately with your father, so im leaving you."
Wait, what.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

It wasn't the act, it was the lie or the shutting her out.  They've been over that before.  How many times has Mai said something along the lines of "Let me help you" to Zuko?


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

^What are you talking about?


----------



## Ace (May 31, 2012)

Creola281 said:


> I hope you guys mean character because Aang>>>>Korra as far as bending capability goes.



Getting the feeling you're a adbot.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 31, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I hope you guys mean character because Aang>>>>Korra as far as bending capability goes.



I don't know if it's dupes, adbots, or what, but it's been happening for a few weeks now. The account shows up and copies an early post from a thread and restates it. Pay it no mind.


----------



## Wan (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's a copy of .  Weird.  What's even the point of making a bot like that?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking at part 2 it doesn't even seem like Ozai is manipulating Zuko.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW CLIP

For those with region lock!


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Would it be too much to hope that Aang will talk with Korra in the next episode?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 1, 2012)

Not at all. Tumblr is exploding with theories about it. They predicted Linzin, Equalist Sato, and whatnot and with the recent clip, it's not really a stretch...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

I want a leak


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 1, 2012)

I think this is what Bryan meant by the episode being a doozy.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> "I know youve been meeting privately with your father, so im leaving you."
> Wait, what.





Yeah that shit was a bit far fetched. I'm sure there was probably a deeper reason behind it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't like this comic?


----------



## Nigga please (Jun 1, 2012)

Can I get the link also of promise part 2 please?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 1, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like this comic?



It's not particularly fantastic. It has the Avatar feel, but for the world being on the edge of war it feels like not much time is actually dedicated to that.

And for those ripping on Mai for leaving Zuko, it's not _just_ that he's meeting with his power-hungry, megalomaniac dad. As it has been said, it's also that he wasn't telling her.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2012)

What do you not like about the comic?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 1, 2012)

Mider T said:


> What do you not like about the comic?



Out of the 70-something pages, the vast majority were dedicated to the Metalbenders. I remember counting the pages that had to deal with Zuko and/or the impending war and came up with something like 18, with two of those being silent pages showing off the forces to square off.

I mean, quality-wise the writing is still good and it comes off much like an episode of the show. The problem is that it's a comic and there are simply more important stories to be told. While I'm sure the metalbenders will show up, I feel like most of their stuff could have been cut down to 20 pages and made room for the stuff that is really going to change the world.

Edit: Also, Iroh needs to retire to the capital of the Fire Nation and serve tea there. I mean, Zuko needs someone who isn't a former super-villain giving him advice on this.


----------



## Burke (Jun 1, 2012)

St. Burke said:
			
		

> fire ferrets dont have money for the tournament
> hiroshi pays for them
> 
> if they didnt get in then the councils decision to stop the finals would have gone through since the krew would not have intervened.
> ...


-5/12/12

:ho


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone mind pm'ing me The Promise part 2 as well, thanks in advanced.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 2, 2012)

Tarlock is in the need of an ass kicking


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

KORRAAAAAAAAAGE.

FUCKIN TARRLOK.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Those Council people sure are dumb.


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 2, 2012)

That was surprising.



Benzaiten said:


> Those Council people sure are dumb.



They're spineless.


----------



## Burke (Jun 2, 2012)

That was... that was good.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 2, 2012)

Tarlock...wow...bloodbending and its not even a full moon....wow....

Next week will be epic


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not just that they're spineless, they REALLY are dumb. Anyone with average intelligence would know provoking non-benders would just make things worse. It would give Amon more reason for his revolution and it would also inspire more people to join him. It's like they're not thinking at all.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2012)

Playing right into Amon's hands lol.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

Reactionary guys...smh.

It's amazing how just when you think the show can't possibly top last week's episode, it does.  And in full form.  So, apparently this Yakone fellow was not only powerful enough to bloodbend without a full moon, but to do it to everyone in the room.  Sokka is always the first of the heroes shown in the flashbacks, then Toph who takes the offensive, then Aang who presumably is trying to defend everyone.  It's all...very interesting.  Good mystery.

Can't wait to hear Jove on the return of bloodbending


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh hey, look at what SOMEONE posted in the Yakone theories thread TWO WEEKS AGO(05-17-2012, 11:25 AM);



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> My personal theory is that Yakone was not just a waterbander, but a bloodbender.  Maybe even practiced enough that he could do it without the full moon.  I think that after Aang took his bending away, he sought to teach another the techniques.



whoever that Stab-o-whatever guy is, he sure is smart.  Probably handsome too, and suave with the ladies.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone wanna bet how long it takes for someone to Rule 34 the ending part of the episode


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Oh hey, look at what SOMEONE posted in the Yakone theories thread TWO WEEKS AGO(05-17-2012, 11:25 AM);
> 
> 
> 
> whoever that Stab-o-whatever guy is, he sure is smart.  Probably handsome too, and suave with the ladies.



Sure. Just 1 of many thousands of theories. It's only natural that several would hit the mark.


----------



## Burke (Jun 2, 2012)

its been 30 minutes
already done


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Oh hey, look at what SOMEONE posted in the Yakone theories thread TWO WEEKS AGO(05-17-2012, 11:25 AM);
> 
> 
> 
> whoever that Stab-o-whatever guy is, he sure is smart.  Probably handsome too, and suave with the ladies.


Here's your medal:


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Oh hey, look at what SOMEONE posted in the Yakone theories thread TWO WEEKS AGO(05-17-2012, 11:25 AM);
> 
> 
> 
> whoever that Stab-o-whatever guy is, he sure is smart.  Probably handsome too, and suave with the ladies.



Not really because there's no such thing as a waterbander.

Close but no dice.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

I missed the first 1-2 minutes since my usual livestreaming account went down. Gonna go back and rewatch it for that as well as the 1 minute that the other one I used crashed in the middle of the episode. Also just to see that KorRAGE again.

[sp=KORRAGE][/sp]

LOL Meelo shows us his "manly" side.

And Asami took Ikki's blurting out pretty well. Even that glare in the side mirror was pretty tame. Asami, youse my girl.  And it's good to see that Korra has distanced herself from her feelings for Mako though you can still read a lot into their glances and body language while they were in the city.

Poor Korra. She's trying her damnedest to learn Airbending, and Tarrlok, being the fucking asshat that he is, hits that one spot. I was expecting a group hug, but I guess Meelo ruined that possibility. XD

This episode really picked up with the newly revitalized Team Avatar. Of course Tarrlok's gift finally gets put to real use. DAT ASAMI. DAT TEAMWORK. I'm so glad we finally get to see some real teamwork outside the ring. Because that whole first chase scene was just ORGASMIC. I was afraid that it was actually an undercover unit trying to infiltrate as Equalists set up by the task force, but glad to see that it wasn't.

#TeamVigilanteAvatar 

I seriously wanted to slap every single one of those old council members. I swear, Tenzin gets no love on this council. And dude, how stupid do you have to be to not realize that Tarrlok's plan is plain and simple OPPRESSION? He might as well be the new Ozai, for goodness sake.

TARRLOK DESERVED ALL OF MY HATE this episode. And all the previous episodes as well. But mainly this episode. Because now he's just arresting people left and right without any real reason. This is why politicians should also not have direct authority of police duties. WHERE IS THE CHECKS AND BALANCE SYSTEM IN THIS CITY?

I kinda expected Korra to go break Asami and the boys out instead of going to Tarrlok's office. And oh boy, I nearly forgot this was a kids' show and thought he was gonna make a sex deal in turn for releasing the Krew. I really need to stop jumping to the "bad touch/bad sex" conclusion when situations like this arise. 

Korra, you are the best Avatar, and you so take after Toph. FUCK DA POLICE AND DA LAW. She wasn't even gonna "intimidate" him with her bending. She was being civil and trying to talk it out, though quite assertively. He pulled the first punch, and damn did she not back down. When she got to the fire, I was like "OH SHIT, NOTHING GOOD EVER COMES WHEN FIRE AGAINST A NON-FIREBENDER HAPPENS" - but that went better than expected.

AND FUCKIN TARRLOK KNOWS BLOODBENDING? WHO THE FUCK TAUGHT HIM THAT? WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU? DID THAT CRAZY LADY HAVE A SON AFTER ALL? It was a frickin waning moon - HOW DOES THAT EVEN HAPPEN? EXPLAIN YOURSELF, TARRLOK. AFTER I PUNCH THE CRAP OUT OF YOU.

WAIT A SECOND. IS AANG BLOODBENDING IN THAT FLASHBACK TOO?!!

[sp=My face][/sp]

*THE FUCK IS GOING ON?*

WHERE IS MY BEAUTIFUL LIN TO SAVE THE DAY? IT'S JUST A FLESH WOUND, RIGHT, LIN-BABY? Right? ;_;


AND THE PLOT THICKENS. 

[sp=Also]DA DA DADADA POLKA DOT CIRCUS

Okay, seriously, all them frickin Madagascar promos got annoying by the third time it came up in the first commercial break. Seriously, Nick, how much is that franchise paying you? [/sp]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Afro Circus Afro Circus Polka Dot Polka Dot!

I don't see how Tarlok thinks he's gonna get away with disposing of the Avatar though, he can't justify everything yet.  He doesn't have complete control over the city like he wants.

And I'll say it again, those councilmembers are weak...too weak to lead.  They should be removed immediately.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

They're dumbasses.

I predict BatLin is going to rescue Korra.


----------



## Roja (Jun 2, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> WAIT A SECOND. IS AANG BLOODBENDING IN THAT FLASHBACK TOO?!!



I thought Aang was being controlled in the flashback same as everyone else.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, it's looks like he's subdued as Yakone is in front of him, laughing.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's Afro Circus Afro Circus Polka Dot Polka Dot!



But in one of the commercials he's like "DA DA DADADA DA DA CIRCUS", though I don't remember if there was another version where he said "polka dot circus" in that same phrase.

Either way, I'm gonna have that stuck in my head for all eternity considering HOW MANY TIMES WE HEARD THAT IN THE COMMERCIALS TODAY.



Roja said:


> I thought Aang was being controlled in the flashback same as everyone else.



I'm not sure. I need to rewatch it again since you miss so much in the first viewing. But I thought I saw him extend his arm and clench his hand just like you would when bending.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2012)

DA DA DADADADADA DA DA CIRCUS is at the beginning, POLKA DOT CIRCUS (x2) is near the end.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely conversation, guys.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2012)

Madagascar is serious business.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

I LIKE TO MOVE IT, MOVE IT CIRCUS


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys don't watch Nickelodeon, besides one show, but they air a series based on the films called The Penguins of Madagascar so it's definitely in their best interest to promote this film as much as possible.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, but 3+ commercials in one break is a bit much, to say the least.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey listen, it makes sense to those highly payed Nick execs.
I get annoyed as much as the regular consumer.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not implying anything. I'm just saiyan.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jun 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aELcXyjpts&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2012)

I could barely stand even one of those awful commercials any other day.

Just had to mute the tv today


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2012)

i'm just gonna wait for an hd link. if someone gets one, plz, send it to me.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT IT'S LEGIT. 

THE LINK IS LEGIT PEOPLE.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

There you go, guys. Tumblr has done it again. 

EDIT: Better version + Ikki


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

[SP=Potential seizure warning?][/SP]


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lion Turtle: "To bend another's energy, your own spirit must be
unbendable, or you will be corrupted."

I'm begenning to think that Korra's inability to airbend or lack of spirituality isn't actually her fault. I think that Aang took Yakone's bending away, but in the process, Yakone was able to fight back enough that he somehow damaged the Avatar spirit itself, causing an imbalance between the spiritual and physical.

That's why Korra was able to master the more physical elements so fast and young, but can't manage to airbend or can't even activate the Avatar state to save her life, literally.

The damage to the Avatar spirit may have also been why Aang gave instructions to have the next Avatar after him guarded so closely by the White Lotus.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I'm begenning to think that Korra's inability to airbend or lack of spirituality isn't actually her fault. I think that Aang took Yakone's bending away, but in the process, Yakone was able to fight back enough that he somehow damaged the Avatar spirit itself, causing an imbalance between the spiritual and physical.



That's something I came up with too at the end of the episode, I thought it was a nutty idea but there might be something to it. Perhaps there's also something more to Aang asking the OWL to protect the next Avatar after him.


----------



## Koi (Jun 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _when extreme feels meet_ 




HAVE I EVER EXPRESSED HOW MUCH I LOVE THESE NEWSREEL RECAPS?  BECAUSE I LOVE THEM A LOT

AIRBENDING CHILDREN YES

AIR ACOLYTES CAN WE PLEASE HAVE SOME MORE INFORMATION ABOUT YOU??

GRAANDPA AANG ;____;

OH GOD IKKI YOU PRECIOUS CHILD I LOVE YOU BUT WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT

WAIT NVM THE REACTIONS WERE WORTH IT

NEW CHIEF OF POLICE??  WHY IS NOBODY ELSE SEEING THAT TARRLOK IS PLAYING EVERYONE?  JUST LOOK AT THE DUDE, SERIOUSLY

BUB <3

OH WAIT KORRA THAT'S RIGHT, YOU'RE MY GIRL NOW PUNCH TARRLOK IN HIS BIG STUPID FACE

HEY TENZIN WHERE WERE YOU ON THAT ONE?? WE LOVE POPPA BEAR/WOLF TENZIN

AWH PABU YOU'RE THE BEST, YOU'RE KORRA'S NEW WING.. FERRETT

KORRA SHHH BB TARRLOK'S JUST TRYING TO GET UNDER YOUR SKIN, SERIOUSLY PUNCH HIS STUPID FACE

CHRIST MEELO WHAT THE FUCK

ASAMI GIRL PLEASE GO INTO FASHION  DESIGN

MY GOD CAN EVERY BENDING BATTLE BE DONE ON MOTOR VEHICLES FROM NOW ON?? BECAUSE I MEAN REALLY

OH LOOK IT'S TARRLOK HERE TO RUIN THE PARTY SERIOUSLY YOU'RE THE WORST DUDE

THERE REALLY NEEDS TO BE A NON-BENDING COUNCIL BECAUSE THIS IS KIND OF BULLSHIT

ASAMI NO KORRA IS FINE IT'S MAKO YOU HAVE TO WATCH OUT FOR-- HE'S KIND OF A JERK SOMETIMES

HEY IT'S HAT GUY!

WHOA THIS IS.. NOT COOL, LIKE AT ALL.  LIN WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU?

TENZIIIIIIN <3 YOU REALLY ARE THE BEST.. EVER!

THIS IS SUPER OMINOUS, YOU GUYS

SHIT LOOK AT KORRA'S BACK/SHOULDERS, GOD DAMN GIRL

WHOA I LOVE HOW THE MUSIC CUT OUT HERE, THAT WAS SUPER FUCKING TENSE

FUCK YOU TARRLOK OH MY GOD WHY DIDN'T I SEE THAT COMING BLOODBENDING HOLY SHIT HADBSKJBKGBSKFGBSG


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Other gifs that might interest you guys


*Spoiler*: __ 





















other meelo gifs because let's be real, he was the star of this ep jk
NEW CLIP GAIS


----------



## Stalin (Jun 2, 2012)

MAybe, aang killed yakone in anger and it traumatized him, damaging him spiritually.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Despite Tarrlok being a colossal ass, I have a feeling he genuinely wants to rid the city of Equalists. He seemed to be really bothered by Korra’s Amon comment so I have a feeling his obsessiveness comes from extreme hate. He’s probably related to Amon in some weird way (father and son?) and feels that it’s his personal duty to cleanse the Republic of his existence. I mean, it would be interesting if he was Amon and was oppressing non-benders even more to further the divide but I think it would be even more interesting if he wasn’t.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 2, 2012)

Meelo is the star of every episode, no jk about it


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys guys...


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

A great theory about the flashbacks!

NEW CLIP GAIS


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> A great theory about the flashbacks!
> 
> NEW CLIP GAIS



OK, I can go with that.

Someone wrote this to him(her?)



> You're theory has to have some sort of TRUTH in it. Because, "*Yakone is a name meaning 'Red Aurora'* in an Inuit dialect. The language of origin is Ahtna Athabascan, which really isn't Eskimo (Inuit which is up on the north slope versus the Interior tribes of Ahtna). As a metaphor it can mean 'blood spray on the snow'." And the creators of the series always chose names of some form of importance.


----------



## Wan (Jun 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> There you go, guys. Tumblr has done it again.
> 
> EDIT: Better version + Ikki



I am so bookmarking these.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 2, 2012)

Dat Korra face had me laughing for damn near 30 minutes.

I'll never get use to that time slot. Me and Saturday mornings broke up a long time ago. Thank god for DVR.

Episode was amazing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

I was wondering something: we know now that Zuko had at least one child, a daughter, who became Fire Lady after he abdicated the throne, and she likely is the same age as Tenzin and Lin at this point in the series, but what if she developed a personality like Azula's? How would Zuko react to that?


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was wondering something: we know now that Zuko had at least one child, a daughter, who became Fire Lady after he abdicated the throne, and she likely is the same as as Tenzin and Lin at this point in the series, but what if she developed a personality like Azula's? How would Zuko react to that?



Zuko certainly would be horrified by that.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was wondering something: we know now that Zuko had at least one child, a daughter, who became Fire Lady after he abdicated the throne, and she likely is the same as as Tenzin and Lin at this point in the series, but what if she developed a personality like Azula's? How would Zuko react to that?



He wouldn't pass her the title of Fire Lord.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was wondering something: we know now that Zuko had at least one child, a daughter, who became Fire Lady after he abdicated the throne, and she likely is the same as as Tenzin and Lin at this point in the series, but what if she developed a personality like Azula's? How would Zuko react to that?


Do you even need to ask?????

Really???


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was wondering something: we know now that Zuko had at least one child, a daughter, who became Fire Lady after he abdicated the throne, and she likely is the *same as as* Tenzin and Lin at this point in the series, but what if she developed a personality like Azula's? How would Zuko react to that?



"same as as"

I don't get it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Do you even need to ask?????
> 
> Really???



No, I did not need to ask that question, but I still wished to do so, anyway.



Mider T said:


> "same as as"
> 
> I don't get it?



I intended to type "the same age as" in my post above; I merely made a mistake, which I have now corrected.


----------



## Wan (Jun 3, 2012)

Someone needs to compile a list of DDJ's greatest hits.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

He reminds me of Code, though Code was asexual and unwilling to compromise.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

Code was awesome though


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, I just rewatched the flashback scene - I'm convinced that Aang was bloodbending in that scene, trying to restrain Yakone when he attacked Sokka and Toph.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

Huh?  Aang is clearly struggling, Yakone clearly smirking evil-like.  Hence everyone else in the room struggling just like Aang.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Code was awesome though


Yes he was...... It doesn't mean that similarities don't exist.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

They don't at all, I dunno where that comparison came from either.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm thinking that Yakone wasn't the one bloodbending in that scene, it had an effect on too many people and his hands were restrained.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> A great theory about the flashbacks!
> 
> NEW CLIP GAIS


I'm going with this.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 3, 2012)

That's my theory and I'm sticking with it unless otherwise stated.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm thinking that Yakone wasn't the one bloodbending in that scene, it had an effect on too many people and his hands were restrained.



That's what it seems like, I like that guy's theory.  I don't understand why Tenzin and Korra don't just consult with Katara to get her side of the events.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 3, 2012)

Because Korra said it herself - she doesn't really remember the visions all that well. Plus she wasn't aware that it was possibly Aang communicating with her until Tenzin brought it up. Most likely she doesn't even know who Yakone was and that that's him in her visions.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 3, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Because Korra said it herself - she doesn't really remember the visions all that well. Plus she wasn't aware that it was possibly Aang communicating with her until Tenzin brought it up. Most likely she doesn't even know who Yakone was and that that's him in her visions.



Not to mention I doubt Korra would feel right leaving Republic City with everything going on, even if for a day or two.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

The logical thing for Tenzin to do would be to ask his mother though.  Old people are usually wise, at least in this series.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 3, 2012)

Tenzin doesn't know what visions she's been having though.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

No, but the "supposed" similarities to an uprising should spark an interest.  If Katara really was the one to subdue Yakone, she played an integral part in bringing him down.  She's one of the last still alive to have played a part in it as well so her advice should be sought.  IMO at least.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Oman said:


> Someone needs to compile a list of DDJ's greatest hits.





What do you mean by "greatest hits?" Are you intending to keep a record of every instance where I misspelled a word? Why would you do that? Numerous other users here misspell words with rather disturbing frequency, so I do not understand why there is a need to focus on me.

As for the current subject of discussion, I have been wondering something: has the mysterious man in Korra's flashbacks been confirmed to be Yakone? I know that it is highly likely that he is Yakone, but I do not recall such a detail having ever been explicitly stated in the series, thus far.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by "greatest hits?" Are you intending to keep a record of every instance where I misspelled a word? Why would you do that? Numerous other users here misspell words with rather disturbing frequency, so I do not understand why there is a need to focus on me.


----------



## Noah (Jun 4, 2012)

Add that one to the list


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2012)

My friends often use that metaphor when I am interacting with them, and it can become very annoying.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can't wait to hear Jove on the return of bloodbending



I still absolutely hate the concept and the ramifications, but how can I argue with that?




I gotta say, I'm a big fan of Tarrlok and I that the shot of him angrily driving home is well worth the introduction of cars into the Avatar universe.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My friends often use that metaphor when I am interacting with them, and it can become very annoying.


Maybe you should practice some self-reflection?


Ms. Jove said:


> I still absolutely hate the concept and the ramifications, but how can I argue with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I like about the character is that how he carries himself contrasts with what he is prepared to do in terms of getting his hands dirty. You wouldn't expect a politician to have someone tied up in the trunk of their car, you'd expect them to pay someone to do that. 

I guess because of his secretive nature he needs to handle certain things directly.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _roflmao_


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 4, 2012)

Tenzin will have a meeting with the council in the morning. 

The entire building shows battle damage. Korra wasn't on the airbender island, naga is missing too. Tarrlok's office is shot to hell and Tarrlok himself is roughed up or absent from the meeting.

I expect Tenzin to put two and two together. Then I want him to go papa wolf on Tarrlok. Show him what it means to be the only airbending master in the world.



Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _roflmao_



I hope that will be brought up when they meet.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 4, 2012)

That would be cool but I predict the council dumbasses will find a way to ruin it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Tenzin will have a meeting with the council in the morning.
> 
> The entire building shows battle damage. Korra wasn't on the airbender island, naga is missing too. Tarrlok's office is shot to hell and Tarrlok himself is roughed up or absent from the meeting.
> 
> I expect Tenzin to put two and two together. Then I want him to go papa wolf on Tarrlok. Show him what it means to be the only airbending master in the world.



I, also, am expecting Tenzin to deduce what occurred, and to take action. Although he has both exhibited mild annoyance at times and has had at least one series fight, he still has not been shown to be truly angry to go all out, and I would very much like to see him unleash his wrath upon Tarrlok.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2012)

Where's that clip of this week's episode?  It isn't on that tumblr link.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Where's that clip of this week's episode?  It isn't on that tumblr link.


[YOUTUBE]sSfPJ5wbLu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2012)

Gotta spread brah but thanks!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I, also, am expecting Tenzin to deduce what occurred, and to take action. Although he has both exhibited mild annoyance at times and has had at least one series fight, he still has not been shown to be truly angry to go all out, and I would very much like to see him unleash his wrath upon Tarrlok.



lol, maybe the good guys will actually win for once.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

I bet he'll still need Lin to take him down lol


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm just wondering... Everyone always credits Kyoshi for being the most ruthless Avatar and Yangchen as the most peaceful but didn't Yangchen have the same sternness? She may not have been as cold as Kyoshi but IIRC Yangchen told Aang to be prepared to sacrifice even his spiritual beliefs in order to do his duties. She was also known as someone 'willing to do whatever it takes' to keep the peace and maintain balance. And wasn't it also because of her powerful presence that peace reigned even 100 years after her death? The main difference between her and Kyoshi are their motivations. Kyoshi values justice whereas Yangchen is simply extremely committed to her duties as the Avatar. Dunno, I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2012)

Maybe it was the way the went about their duties.  Yangchen was an airbender and Kyoshi an earthbender after all.  Perhaps Kyoshi gave little time after a verbal warning to fight while Yangchen would use violence as a last resort.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 4, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Maybe you should practice some self-reflection?
> 
> What I like about the character is that how he carries himself contrasts with what he is prepared to do in terms of getting his hands dirty. You wouldn't expect a politician to have someone tied up in the trunk of their car, you'd expect them to pay someone to do that.
> 
> I guess because of his secretive nature he needs to handle certain things directly.



I'm really baffled that people still think he could be Amon. I thought this episode pretty much dispelled that notion; Tarrlok's just a really amoral dude.


Honestly though, I find something amazingly hilarious about someone angrily driving. Tarrlok's expression is priceless.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2012)

Tarrlok isn't Amon. He totally freaked when Korra made the comparison, suggesting that Tarrlok has a personal reason to hate Amon. 

If he turns out to be Yakone's son, perhaps Aang had debended Yakone and Tarrlok's vendetta is merely against de-bending in general. With that said, Tarrlok spoke fairly highly of Aang and praised him for taking down Yakone. Of course, it could be a lie, but Tarrlok wasn't doing the cliched smug look that he does when he's manipulating people.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> [YOUTUBE]sSfPJ5wbLu4[/YOUTUBE]



Good, I am glad to see that Korra shall finally attempt to meditate and commune with previous avatars. Hopefully, they shall be able to assist her in her moment of peril.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Honestly though, I find something amazingly hilarious about someone angrily driving. Tarrlok's expression is priceless.




You can feel his rage and contempt.


> I'm really baffled that people still think he could be Amon. I thought this episode pretty much dispelled that notion; Tarrlok's just a really amoral dude.


Yeah the episode made it clear what with it being called ''two extremes'', the two characters essentially represent different sides of a coin. What interests me the most is how the two characters are connected to the Yakone incident.


----------



## Burke (Jun 5, 2012)

The thing that shocked me the most was the credits.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> [YOUTUBE]sSfPJ5wbLu4[/YOUTUBE]



I knew that Korra would get in contact with Aang in this episode.  Now I'm curious to see if she will use the Avatar state.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> The thing that shocked me the most was the credits.



What was so shocking about them?


----------



## Burke (Jun 5, 2012)

Theyre different D:


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 5, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> The thing that shocked me the most was the credits.



Korra getting kidnapped wasn't shocking enough for you?



Does anyone think Korra was going for the kill before she was stopped with bloodbending?

Or was she going to settle for severe facial burns?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you think Korra is going to channel Aang like he did in the past with Roku? 

From the new commercial, it seems Korra is in some platinum jail cell but there's a window above so she needs to airbend to escape. This is just wishful thinking on my part though but I hope it happens so we can see Aang in action.


----------



## Burke (Jun 5, 2012)

Ugh what a piece of shit


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

Now how did he get his hands on Equalists equipment? If it's confiscated equipment from arrested Equalists, why was he permitted to take it?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

~for people with region lock~


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 5, 2012)

Tarrlok is outvillaining Amon, Amon better step his game up


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

At the moment I can't tell which would be most satisfying: Katara ending Tarrlok, or Amon.

I want to see Lin and Tenzin double team Tarrlok, the latter bloodbending one into submission, and then Katara intervening with her bloodbending.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

Tarrlok is a crazy bastard XD


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 5, 2012)

bitch please katara arent doing shit this series.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

Katara "aren't" doing anything right now, but it'd be epic for her to pull a mama bear moment and show Tarrlok what real bloodbending is about.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

I just want Aang to appear again


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 5, 2012)

If Katara is going to fight I don't care who it's against. I'd just want it to be a Katara & Tenzin team up :3



MunchKing said:


> Does anyone think Korra was going for the kill before she was stopped with bloodbending?
> 
> Or was she going to settle for severe facial burns?


I think Korra realized that Tarrlok was willing to kill her and that it was a real fight that she couldn't hold back from. I don't think she was going for the kill necessarily, but she wasn't afraid to seriously hurt him or blast him back to knock him out because he was a real threat.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

I personally think that at that point she was so enraged that she was going to kill first and regret later.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

Really? I thought she was just overcome by rage so she just wanted to beat him up as much as she can, not really thinking about the consequences.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

She was going to kill him, she could have use Earthbending to subdue him but she charged at him with two hands of fire.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 5, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> If Katara is going to fight I don't care who it's against. I'd just want it to be a Katara & Tenzin team up :3



If Katara gets invloved then hell yeah I want it to be a Katara and Tenzin combo.



kamikazi said:


> I think Korra realized that Tarrlok was willing to kill her and that it was a real fight that she couldn't hold back from. I don't think she was going for the kill necessarily, but she wasn't afraid to seriously hurt him or blast him back to knock him out because he was a real threat.



Yeah, I'm not sure if Korra was actively trying to kill Tarrlok but she obviously valued her saftey enough to not really care what happened to Tarrlok even if she killed him. Completely different to Aang.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

Even if she wasn't trying to kill him, she was blinded by rage to the point that she was dumb enough to attempt a point blank blast. There's no doubt that's fatal, and still confirms Tarrlok's comment about extremism.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 5, 2012)

He'd been trying to play her, he played Lin, he locked up her friends, and then when she wouldn't fall in line he was willing to kill her. It didn't seem like she wanted to subdue him at that point, she wanted to _beat_ him. She couldn't out play him with Team Avatar, she couldn't win through politics, but in that fight she had won. That last attack just seemed like her intended K.O. punch. She had him reeling and wanted to drive home that point that he'd been beaten. 

I think with that last attack she was going to blast him and knock him out for certain, but not necessarily aim to burn him to death. We've seen people hit with fire before and not die and fire is one of the elements she has good control over. I think, in the moment, if if came to killing him she would have, but I don't think she was actively aiming to kill him and I don't think that last attack would have killed him.

His comment did still somewhat stand because it did seem like she was willing to seriously injure him to get what she wanted.



Han Solo said:


> If Katara gets invloved then hell yeah I want it to be a Katara and Tenzin combo.


Now that the thought has crossed my mind I need to see it realized


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

We've seen people take fireballs to the face, but never take a double blast at point blank. Not that I recall.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> ~for people with region lock~


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think its kinda awesome that all the female Avatars have been the hard-asses (Yang-Chen, Kyoshi, Korra) while the males arethe wishy-washy ones (Koh took Karuk's lovers face as punishment for him not doing his job, Roku's unwillingness to end Sozin led to the hundred year war, and Aang's biggest character flaw was avoidance).


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

I wouldn't say Aang was wishy washy, it actually took greater strength to stand by his convictions. I wouldn't consider Yangchen a hardass either.


----------



## Wan (Jun 5, 2012)

Tarrlok has to be one tough SOB to electrocute himself but maintain consciousness so he could take the glove off.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I think its kinda awesome that all the female Avatars have been the hard-asses (Yang-Chen, Kyoshi, Korra) while the males arethe wishy-washy ones (Koh took Karuk's lovers face as punishment for him not doing his job, Roku's unwillingness to end Sozin led to the hundred year war, and Aang's biggest character flaw was avoidance).



That's not why he took her face.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

It's not??? I thought it was Kuruk's punishment?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought it was he took her to the spirit world as punishment, I assumed she showed emotion and that's how she lost her face.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

You have a point. Either way, losing her face was part of the package. lol


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Oman said:


> Tarrlok has to be one tough SOB to electrocute himself but maintain consciousness so he could take the glove off.



He is a bloodbender, so I imagine that he also somehow strengthened his own blood as part of his developing that skill, increasing his endurance and ability to withstand damage.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> He is a bloodbender, so I imagine that he also somehow strengthened his own blood as part of his developing that skill, increasing his endurance and ability to withstand damage.





Hmmm...what's that smell?  Has the slight hint of BS.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 5, 2012)

How does one strengthen their blood?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

Man, I think I smell it too.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> How does one strengthen their blood?



Red meat and meditation.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 5, 2012)

Eat food rich in iron?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2012)

It was simply an idea that I had, everyone; why must you respond to it in such a manner?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 5, 2012)

Friendly teasing DDJ, friendly teasing :3


----------



## Burke (Jun 6, 2012)

Some well known cosplayer is getting shit for darkening her skin to match korras.

Its worth mentioning that the people who are freaking out are white.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

White people get offended so easily. /racism


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 6, 2012)

God, finally watched this ep D:

I missed it Saturday and had to buy it later.

Amazing episode, I think it was really well balanced o.o

And, uh, nothing else I say right now wouldn't probably be a repeat of things said before o.o


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2012)

So I just found out that this year (fall 2012) at my University there's going to be a new professor in the creative writing program. And it also turns out that it's going to be Gene Yang, one of the writers of _The Promise_.

I AM SO FUCKING STALKING HIM WHEN HE GETS HERE


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 6, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Some well known cosplayer is getting shit for darkening her skin to match korras.
> 
> Its worth mentioning that the people who are freaking out are white.





Stunna said:


> White people get offended so easily. /racism



I am white (i.e., fair-skinned), but I do not believe that I am easily offended, at least not by supposed instances of racism. If a person altered their skin color to better match that of a fictional character whom they were cosplaying, how would that be any different from altering their hair or eye color? I do not recall there ever having been any controversy over people altering their hair or eye color, so why would there be a major issue over altering one's skin color?


----------



## Robin (Jun 6, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Some well known cosplayer is getting shit for darkening her skin to match korras.
> 
> Its worth mentioning that the people who are freaking out are white.



morons with no life.


and you're the worst chief of police! ever! 
Gotta love Tenzin


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2012)

Speaking of The Promise Pt. 2, I got it in the mail yesterday and god damn were those leaked images red herrings.


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it any good?


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Is it any good?



download links were sent out to quite a few people not too long ago.

I thought it was great! Other's have varied opinions.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd say it's worth the read, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 6, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Speaking of The Promise Pt. 2, I got it in the mail yesterday and god damn were those leaked images red herrings.



The shippy stuff between Zuko and Suki?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 6, 2012)

I, also, am enjoying _The Promise_ very much, as it details further adventures of the characters from the series, and also shows that there is still tension in the world even after the war was officially declared to be over. It also seems to be explaining the origins of certain elements of _The Legend of Korra,_ which certainly is a nice way to show continuity in this franchise. I definitely recommend that anyone here who is a fan of _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ should _The Promise,_ for they shall enjoy it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm glad the colonies are going to be the primary focus of the final installment.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 6, 2012)

I was hoping the final installment would focus on Sokka's journey to recover space sword. Then in the last couple pages I guess they could cut back to the colony business, show how that rapped up, and then have Ursa walk through the door nonchalantly carrying Hawky. Happy endings for everyone!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

Hawky better show up. For all we know he died after his note was stolen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The shippy stuff between Zuko and Suki?



Yeah, particularly that. And I'd _love_ it if that ends up being the Royal Fire Couple. But god damn, that wasn't even a scene taken out of context... it was the _entire scene._


----------



## Piekage (Jun 6, 2012)

Books a Million didn't have The Promise Part 2, or Empowered v.7 for that matter...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2012)

^We've been through this already, bookstores won't have it until June 15th.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^We've been through this already, bookstores won't have it until June 15th.



They get stuff early sometimes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm glad the colonies are going to be the primary focus of the final installment.



I agree, so I highly doubt that there shall be any room to mention Azula or Ursa without such mention being rushed and very minimal compared to the main story of the comic, which is unfortunate, as I have been hoping for information about them since I finished watching the original series.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 7, 2012)

The reunion between Zuko and his mom has been built up so much over the years that I don't think any conclusion to that story arc would be satisfactorily met in the fandom's eyes.
There are probably only really 4 people who know how those scenes were going to go in the finale. Mike and Bryan (of course), Giancarlo Volpe who storyboarded it and possibly Aaron Ehasz I imagine.
I'm guessing that in the version that was cut, Ozai probably told Zuko right away.

The Promise takes place a year later and Ozai is still withholding that piece of information. If he even really knows.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2012)

Sequel hook perhaps?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 7, 2012)

Now it all makes sense.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 7, 2012)

How has Ozai kept his facial hair so well-kempt in prison? I highly doubt that he would be allowed to use a razor blade, and he can no longer use firebending to burn away unwanted hair, so I wonder how he has kept his beard in the same neat style in which he has always had it?



Stunna said:


> Sequel hook perhaps?



Yes, that is almost certainly why the story writes have not yet answered the question of Ursa's fate (also note how Jinora asked Katara about that in the first episode of _The Legend of Korra,_ only to be interrupted by Ikki); I occasionally wonder if they are deliberately tormenting their audience by prolonging the mystery of the subject.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I occasionally wonder if they are deliberately tormenting their audience by prolonging the mystery of the subject.



NO WAI, couldn't be....ya think?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you guys seen this? It's an extended clip of the Out of the Past preview.

Meelo is so adorable kadalsdjlas


----------



## Wan (Jun 8, 2012)

This better be important!  

That one just sounded like Meelo was imitating a time when his dad had answered the phone in not the best of moods.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Oman said:


> That one just sounded like Meelo was imitating a time when his dad had answered the phone in not the best of moods.



I wonder what Tenzin's children shall be like when they are older? How likely is it that this series may have a time-skip, where Tenzin's children are adolescents?


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 9, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wonder what Tenzin's children shall be like when they are older? How likely is it that this series may have a time-skip, where Tenzin's children are adolescents?



It's Korra's story. Any time skip and she's going to be in her twenties. I don't think that's going to happen.

Though seeing jinora  as a  rebellious teenager would be fun to watch.


----------



## Wan (Jun 9, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> It's Korra's story. Any time skip and she's going to be in her twenties. I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Though seeing jinora  as a  rebellious teenager would be fun to watch.



She didn't make any promises to her dad, after all.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2012)

YAY, OLDER AANG VOICED DIALOG


----------



## The Big G (Jun 9, 2012)

Toph still calls him Twinkletoes!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2012)

So that's how she gets that stuff on.

Damn Beifong, she bad ass

Oh Sokka, look at him stroke his ego

Dat Adult Sokka's voice


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 9, 2012)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Trusty boomerang.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet that's why the council members are his personal yesmen.

Holy shit, Aang is angry.

DAT AIR SCOOTER, IT'S MORE LIKE AN AIR MOTORCYCLE


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

All Dat Airbending Swagg


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2012)

Amon

Is

Scary

He don't give no fuck.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Tarrlok got pwnt, how did he evade the bloodbending did he just power through it?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 9, 2012)

ONE HOUR SEASON FINALE


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 9, 2012)

Amon put his mask on Aang 's statue


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

That is trolling in its finest right there.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 9, 2012)

Great episode


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

Why arent the ads playing the "who is amon" angle
what about the "how is he doing this crazy shit" angle


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say he powered right through it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

maaan next weekend is gonna suck


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

Why will it suck?
We'll get episode 10 and then the finale the week after that. After that it'll suck.

After Young Justice there'll be...life.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2012)

Thoroughly convinced Amon bends the energy inside himself, he's gotten back to the root of bending before nations.

How did Tarlok and Yakone bloodbend though?  Was it by using those white lights as a moon?  Like how Man-Wolf changed back into a human by Jackie Chun making him believe Krillin's dome was the moon?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Why will it suck?
> We'll get episode 10 and then the finale the week after that. After that it'll suck.
> 
> After Young Justice there'll be...life.



their  doing an hour on the 23, so no korra next week, Young justice i s going on  break, the only thing that will be on is the Thundercats Finale TT_TT


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2012)

Loved how Korra's visions brought those characters back to life for me.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> their  doing an hour on the 23, so no korra next week, Young justice i s going on  break, the only thing that will be on is the Thundercats Finale TT_TT



3 episodes left
10 11 and 12
one episode next week
2 episode finale on the 23rd


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> their  doing an hour on the 23, so no korra next week, Young justice i s going on  break, the only thing that will be on is the Thundercats Finale TT_TT



Dude, episodes 11 and 12 will comprise an hour.
What am I missing here?

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> 3 episodes left
> 10 11 and 12
> one episode next week
> 2 episode finale on the 23rd



oh, so no hype for episode 10 at all wtf?


fuck it iam going back to bed.


----------



## Roja (Jun 9, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> 3 episodes left
> 10 11 and 12
> one episode next week
> 2 episode finale on the 23rd



That's why the ad for the finale confused me. Why did Nickelodeon decide that next week's episode is so unimportant to promote?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> their  doing an hour on the 23, so no korra next week, Young justice i s going on  break, the only thing that will be on is the Thundercats Finale TT_TT



There will be an episode next week. 
Episode 10= Next week (30 minutes). 
Episode 11 & 12 = A fortnight (1 hour).


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Someone should say to Amon ''You're a bender as well''.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought next week was the finale.  Maybe the episode is so foreboding that they don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

Roja said:


> That's why the ad for the finale confused me. Why did Nickelodeon decide that next week's episode is so unimportant to promote?



knowing how most shows work, next episode may have a story that heavily revolves around asami and makos relationship. You know, just some down time
With an ending that leads to the finale.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

Relationship drama in the middle of the Equalists attacking the city.

Well OK. I'm game.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2012)

It's interesting that how between the defeat of Ozai and Yakone's trial 28 years later, bloodbending became a well-documented thing.  So much so that it's illegal, other waterbenders learned the ability I guess.

Perhaps Amon saw Aang take Yakone's bending away.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

looking for old aangs voice actor
very familiar


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's interesting that how between the defeat of Ozai and Yakone's trial 28 years later, bloodbending became a well-documented thing.  So much so that it's illegal, other waterbenders learned the ability I guess.
> 
> Perhaps Amon saw Aang take Yakone's bending away.



Yeah I'm guessing word got out from the villagers that were being held captive by Hama and possibly the Prison guards that were holding her. I imagine that she was being held in a specially made cell.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's interesting that how between the defeat of Ozai and Yakone's trial 28 years later, bloodbending became a well-documented thing.  So much so that it's illegal, other waterbenders learned the ability I guess.
> 
> Perhaps Amon saw Aang take Yakone's bending away.



Maybe more waterbenders knew how to bloodbend but because they were at war information wasn't pooled together. For instance in the Firenation Aang was spotted but because combustion man crushed the messenger hawk the information didn't reach the capital.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's interesting that how between the defeat of Ozai and Yakone's trial 28 years later, bloodbending became a well-documented thing.  So much so that it's illegal, other waterbenders learned the ability I guess.
> 
> Perhaps Amon saw Aang take Yakone's bending away.



Yeah between the time of Katara And Hama<< how ever you spell her name it was bound to happen that other water benders would would learn blood bending....

Didn't think they would get the ability to use it without a full moon but hey, sparky sparky boom man.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 9, 2012)

NAGA = BESTEST FRIEND IN THE WORLD

I'm about to board my plane, but I'll return later tonight to properly express my feels.


EDIT: I WROTE THIS WHILE WAITING FOR THE LAST 1.5 MINUTES TO FINISH BUFFERING: *HOLY SHIT THAT ENDING FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*   /internally humps her laptop, quite possibly turning red from the internal pressure of FEELSPLOSION


----------



## Wan (Jun 9, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's interesting that how between the defeat of Ozai and Yakone's trial 28 years later, bloodbending became a well-documented thing.  So much so that it's illegal, other waterbenders learned the ability I guess.
> 
> Perhaps Amon saw Aang take Yakone's bending away.



I think it's possible that Hama used her bloodbending to escape and teach others bloodbending once the war was over.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 9, 2012)

Amon is a real G. I really hate that his general/ right hand man isn't competent. I needs me an Amon soldier similar to the likes of combustion man.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 9, 2012)

Naga was adorable.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 9, 2012)

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

It was good


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

A masterpiece? That's a pretty big claim. I wouldn't go that far. When I think masterpiece I think 'Heart of Ice' from 'Batman: The Animated Series'.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> A masterpiece? That's a pretty big claim. I wouldn't go that far. When I think masterpiece I think 'Heart of Ice' from 'Batman: The Animated Series'.



It is a big claim...but personally i'd give it somewhere between an 8.5-9.5


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 9, 2012)

Now that I've rewatched the episode (the airport's wifi was slow and kept messing with the quality of the video):

I...am actually really tired, so I'll drop the fangirl enthusiasm this time. I did fangirl my ass off in the airport though.

Meelo, you are precious. Maybe Meelo will teach Korra airbending. 

FUCKIN LIN BEI FONG. 

Tarrlok almost creeped me the fuck out as much as Amon does.

BoLin, anyone? 

OH MY TOPH.

There, you got your epic airbending from both Tenzin and Aang - happi nao?

SOKKAAAAAAAAAAA. YOU'RE ALL THE SAME AS YOU USED TO BE. I'M SO HAPPYYYYYYY.

The Bosami in this episode was strong. 

Mako, I understand, we're all distraught over Korra gone missing - BUT HOLY SHIT IS YOUR TUNNEL VISION STRONG. Ya ain't gotta snap at yo girlfriend.
Though I gotta say, Asami, you could have phrased that a little better - "He seems really worried about Korra." Are you for serious? Asami, girl, I understand, Ikki's got you paranoid about your boy falling for another girl (although she only said Korra liked Mako, not vice versa) - all us girls fall victim to the cruelty of jealousy. But honestly, Mako's known Korra longer than you plus is his teammate. If nothing else, they're bros, and bros worry about the safety of other bros, especially when we're talking about a big ol' opressin' baddie kidnapping our bro. If you're worried, pick a better question, otherwise that conversation alone could be misconstrued as "Oh, who cares about Korra - she's the Avatar, she'll be _fine_ facing the biggest threat to come to RC." 

But back to Mako - um. Hi, Mako. Yes, I understand you're 18 and still not sure about your feelings for Korra. Hell, you were pretty blindsided by your overwhelming concern for Korra. But dude. Seriously. Don't go bulldozing other people over for the girl you've sidelined up to this point, especially the girl you ignored her for and are now dating. Yeah, it's cute how much you care and how tender you were towards her, but damn.



I agree with dA's Senbo-Sencho: "In other news, 'Legend of Korra' is being renamed to 'Legend of Lin Beifong.'"

Oh man, poor Korra. She was so freaking out when she saw Amon and escaped. BETCH NEEDS A FUCKIN HUG, DAMMIT.

Naga is still the best friend ever.

And that ending was just fucking precious. No matter how angry I am at Mako for being a general asshat the past few episodes, including this one, I still fucking squealed (internally of course, being that I was in an airport terminal). 

Oh man, gaiz, next week and then the season finale - I won't be able to contain myself then. Just...


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 9, 2012)

The Big G said:


> It is a big claim...but personally i'd give it somewhere between an 8.5-9.5



Well regardless of grades, it was just really good television.
The show has it's episodes being reviewed over at AVClub and they're not so easily entertained over there but each episode has garnered an A or B+ rating.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2012)

I have posted my thoughts about the newest episode in the other thread, so I do not need to do so in this one.


Is that Bolin as an adult? If so, that is a very nice image; where did you find it?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 10, 2012)

> apparently his name is Kehn.
> 
> you _kehn_ bend me anytime boy
> 
> oh wait-​


Oh tumblr how I love thee.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmm, he does kinda look like Chris Evans.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 10, 2012)

Xenoblade music extended is the best channel on youtube.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2012)

wonder if Avatar kids should be able to bend any random element

Seems not


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 10, 2012)

Regarding what I said last week: 





kamikazi said:


> Tarrlok is outvillaining Amon, Amon better step his game up


Yeah, nevermind


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

I Love Villian vs Villian myself


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Agree? Disagree?



Disagree.

I'd put it below Voice in the Night and When Extremes Meet.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 10, 2012)

Toph cosplay


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

Best I've ever seen.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Wan (Jun 10, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Disagree.
> 
> I'd put it below Voice in the Night and When Extremes Meet.



Do you mean that positively, or negatively?

The Voice in the Night has been the weakest episode so far, IMHO, not because it was bad, per se (though the pacing was the most awkward of any episode), but because it came to nothing.  The whole episode focused on Korra's fear of Amon, and ended with her breaking down in tears.  And the next episode she's just...over it.

Here's how I would rank the episodes so far:

1.  The Revelation
2.  When Extremes Meet
3.  Out of the Past
4.  And The Winner Is...
5.  Welcome to Republic City
6.  Leaf in the Wind
7.  The Aftermath
8.  The Spirit of Competition
9.  The Voice in the Night 

But really they've all been enjoyable.  The worst I can say about episodes is that they didn't add anything to the whole, rather than they were actually bad.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> wonder if Avatar kids should be able to bend any random element
> 
> Seems not



Yes, being the Avatar is a spiritual condition, not a genetic one, so I do not believe that a child of an Avatar would have the potential to bend any element apart from the native element of their Avatar parent, unless their other parent was also a bender, as seen with all three of Aang and Katara's children.

Similarly, Roku being the biological ancestor of Ursa, and, by extension, Zuko and Azula, did not automatically mean that they had greater potential as firebenders than did any other person, although I am certain that being members of the Fire Nation's royal family may be a factor for their talent as firebenders, as nearly every member of that family has seemed to be a talented firebender.

On that subject, what if the Avatar was born into the royal family of the Fire Nation? Would there be any political complications to such an occurrence, as the Fire Lord or Lady needs to attend to the matters of their own nation, while the Avatar needs to attend to the entire world? I imagine that another member would be deemed the heir apparent, while the Avatar would depart to learn to bend the other elements. What does everyone else say about that?



Stunna said:


> Best I've ever seen.



I agree with you; it is a very impressive _cosplay._


----------



## Wan (Jun 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, what if the Avatar was born into the royal family of the Fire Nation? Would there be any political complications to such an occurrence, as the Fire Lord or Lady needs to attend to the matters of their own nation, while the Avatar needs to attend to the entire world? I imagine that another member would be deemed the heir apparent, while the Avatar would depart to learn to bend the other elements. What does everyone else say about that?



I imagine that if the Fire Nation royal heir was born as the Avatar, he/she would be forced to give up their birthright and focus on being the Avatar.  Heck, I can even see the child being separated from the royal family so that he/she can be raised without the entitlement that comes with being part of the royal family.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2012)

Oman said:


> I imagine that if the Fire Nation royal heir was born as the Avatar, he/she would be forced to give up their birthright and focus on being the Avatar.  Heck, I can even see the child being separated from the royal family so that he/she can be raised without the entitlement that comes with being part of the royal family.



That could lead to a very awesome and dramatic story, in my mind.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2012)

Ah, you picked up on the fact that I wanted to start ranking episodes. Even if those are flimsy and inaccurate criticisms of AVITN, it's what I wanted. But I don't want to rank when until next week simply because then it will be a top 10 list. So, The List (Korra Edition) won't be complete until then.


----------



## Wan (Jun 10, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Ah, you picked up on the fact that I wanted to start ranking episodes. Even if those are flimsy and inaccurate criticisms of AVITN, it's what I wanted. But I don't want to rank when until next week simply because then it will be a top 10 list. So, The List (Korra Edition) won't be complete until then.



Don't you mean The Post 2.0?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 10, 2012)

So someone spotted that Lin metalbended Bolin's zipper up


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2012)

Oman said:


> Don't you mean The Post 2.0?



I should call it that when I rank all 26.


----------



## Wan (Jun 10, 2012)

Assuming they stop at 26.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2012)

You read my mind again. I'm hoping they've noticed that Korra has basically garnered success in every facet of its existence, and push for more.

Or, they streamline the greenlight for the next Avatar series so we get it maybe 1.5-2 years after Korra.


----------



## Wan (Jun 10, 2012)

Indeed.  The series has both gained critical acclaim and has been doing well in the ratings (though the last episode with published ratings, When Extremes Meet, was the first to dip below 3 million live or same day DVR viewers).

If they do quickly move on to a new series after Korra, what could it be about?  Moving on to the next Avatar would be redundant.  We did that between Aang and Korra, and the Avatar after Korra would be in a world too much like our own, or even science-fiction-esque.  I'd rather Mike and Bryan delve into the origins of the Avatar.  But then, it may be best to leave the details of the Avatar's origins an unknown shrouded in myth.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 11, 2012)

At least make a special episode about those two tribes and what actually happened back then xD


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Oman: I agree that any Avatars before the earliest who has been shown (Yangchen) should remain unexplored and mysterious.

I myself would like to see more side-stories and elaborations of minor characters, to give greater depth to the world of this series, not unlike what _The 8th MS Team_ did for the _Gundam_ universe, and I certainly still hope for Ursa's fate to finally be revealed, as well.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Oman: I agree that any Avatars before the earliest who has been shown (Yangchen) should remain unexplored and mysterious.



Personally, I would love to see who the first Avatar was.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> You read my mind again. I'm hoping they've noticed that Korra has basically garnered success in every facet of its existence, and push for more.
> 
> Or, they streamline the greenlight for the next Avatar series so we get it maybe 1.5-2 years after Korra.



 not really, there's still dvd and merchandise


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

The next Avatar should definitely be the very first, I think. We could see the world as it was when people Bent the energy within themselves, how that evolved into Bending the elements around them and why the Avatar was needed in the first place.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> The next Avatar should definitely be the very first, I think. We could see the world as it was when people Bent the energy within themselves, how that evolved into Bending the elements around them and why the Avatar was needed in the first place.



I still believe that that mystery should not be explored, to leave such a figure as a legendary and mysterious person, but, out of curiosity, what sort of person do you imagine the very first Avatar was? I myself imagine that he or she was similar to the _Rikudo Sennin_ (Sage of the Six Paths) from _Naruto,_ one of the very first benders ever, the one who helped to develop the bending arts originally.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I still believe that that mystery should not be explored, to leave such a figure as a legendary and mysterious person, but out of curiosity, what sort of person do you imagine the very first Avatar was? I myself imagine that he or she was similar to the _Rikudo Sennin_ (Sage of the Six Paths) from _Naruto,_ one of the very first benders ever, the one who helped to develop the bending arts originally.



I'd imagine, whoever it was, that they'd have to be remarkably strong willed. To bring balance to a world that has unbalanced itself would require a serious amount of determination, especially since nobody would understand the significance of who the Avatar was unless they were shown personally. They would have needed to be highly spiritual, as well, otherwise the Spirit World would never have chosen them to become the first Avatar. Without the Avatar State giving them the combined knowledge and power of all previous Avatars, they would have needed to be crazy powerful as well if they were to partake in aggressive negotiations.

So... A Gary Stu. :ho


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'd imagine, whoever it was, that they'd have to be remarkably strong willed. To bring balance to a world that has unbalanced itself would require a serious amount of determination, especially since nobody would understand the significance of who the Avatar was unless they were shown personally. They would have needed to be highly spiritual, as well, otherwise the Spirit World would never have chosen them to become the first Avatar. Without the Avatar State giving them the combined knowledge and power of all previous Avatars, they would have needed to be crazy powerful as well if they were to partake in aggressive negotiations.
> 
> So... A Gary Stu. :ho



Are you being serious, or sarcastic? I cannot  be certain.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

his or her personality could be pretty much anything

it'd be pretty interesting to see the world of avatar back when bending was new, with ancient civilizations


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 11, 2012)

As much as I enjoy watching the sequel series to Avatar: The Last Airbender, doing another Avatar after Korra is just redundant. I'd like to see something different, like the origins of the White Lotus. Who were the founders? How long have they been around? Before the Avatar, or were they formed after? Instead of centering the story around one main protagonist, there could be a group of four kids, one from each of the Nations. They meet, become friends and do the things that kids do - have fun. Along the way, they come up with an idea about a club that promotes peace between the nations.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Oman: I agree that any *Avatars before the earliest who has been shown (Yangchen)* should remain unexplored and mysterious..


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 11, 2012)

[sp=LinZin]

[/sp]

FAPFAPFAP


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

That's Spider LinZin


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 11, 2012)

Spider FAPFAPFAP?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2012)

I was just about to mention the other day... I don't care, we need to find out more about this guy.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

Hes bending tsunamis of lava from kilometers away.
I mean look at the volcano in the far back, how far has that gotta be.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2012)

They could stop Korra's season finale cold, just right in the middle of Korra vs Amon and then out of the blue they shut everything down and give a five minute vignette to Unnamed Fire Avatar. And they never bother to bring it back. They just leave Korra Book 1 unanswered.


And I'd totally applaud it and say it was worth it to unpack this guy a bit more.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

gaiz


Amon is totally blood bending


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

Red herring.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

May i remind that this happened?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

moar red herring


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2012)

that would explain it, Aman is totally bloodbending. Oh hey that would even explain his ability to take away bending: manipulate blood to shut off "bending channels" or whatever those are.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

Nah mang, this aint naruto


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

lol it makes sense, but I don't think they would dare make Amon a bender of anything other than energy.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

I really hope theyre not playing the "second avatar" angle


----------



## Wan (Jun 11, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> gaiz
> 
> 
> Amon is totally blood bending




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Amon absorbs the bending of people he de-bends...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


>



Let me re-phrase my earlier statement: I hope that any Avatars before the earliest _named_ Avatar remain mysterious and unexplored.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah I got you now.  You have to be clear DDJ, your like my hero of clarity on this forum.  I don't want my heroes to let me down.  I still want to believe.  Coulson died believing in heroes.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 11, 2012)

noob question: can an avatar also use metal bending, blood bending and lightning bending?


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> noob question: can an avatar also use metal bending, blood bending and lightning bending?



Interesting question. Anyone you ask would probably say they assume so. Aang definetly has been shown redirecting lightning, but no avatar has produced and of the "special" bending abilities so far.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Ah I got you now.  You have to be clear DDJ, your like my hero of clarity on this forum.  I don't want my heroes to let me down.  I still want to believe.  Coulson died believing in heroes.



PAAAAUUUUUL!!! 



Jizznificent said:


> noob question: can an avatar also use metal bending, blood bending and lightning bending?



I think it might be possible for the Avatar to use the special techniques of their in-born bending. Korra can heal, so perhaps if she tried to learn bloodbending, it'd be fairly possible. Now that lightningbending and metalbending are in wide-spread use, future avatars might be able to do it themselves.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2012)

Listen, Mike and Bryan have already said the idea of the first Avatar is a concept they've explored, and it would be an _amazing_ story. They've shown an affinity for having their avatars overcome internal struggle, and we all fell in love with a character that was the last of his kind... so how about the _first_ of his/her kind?


We should compile all the Amon theories into one spot and really break down their validity.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, starting now, there is one thing im holding as a truth: Amon can blood bend.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Well, starting now, there is one thing im holding as a truth: Amon can blood bend.



What makes you believe that?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm open to having a series depicting the rise of the first Avatar. The thing that interests me the most is how/she got others to follow their views. The Avatars we have seen so far are born into a world where they're expected and celebrated where as with the first no precedent would be set for expectations.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What makes you believe that?



check the last couple links i posted


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> check the last couple links i posted



Ah, it's an interesting possibility I suppose.


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2012)

I think lightningbending, bloodbending and metalbending are special skills of higher level which only a few of exceptional benders can perform. Avatar can bend all four elements, but I think you need to devote a lot of time on one element to master it completely. This is why probably the avatar will be unlikely to have a special skill. If ever, maybe the avatar can only master one element, their original element. 

Long story short, Korra's got to learn bloodbending


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 11, 2012)

^Even if they're most comfortable/proficient in their natural element avatars master all 4 elements.


I would honestly assume that any avatar is capable of doing all of the above. Each special bending technique is just an extension of the base element, I don't see why they would be restricted from learning them. 

If each technique was relatively new, with metal bending only recently being discovered, it's possible no avatar had ever really encountered them or had a teacher available to teach them the special techniques. It's also possible that already having 4 elements at their disposal no avatar ever felt the need to resort to generating lightning or bloodbending.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 11, 2012)

hmm looking at the responses to my question so far, i guess there is no means of knowing whether or not an avatar can us all types of advance bending as of yet?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

Yup, just like every other time it's been brought up, or the thread about it.


----------



## Friday (Jun 12, 2012)

Why does it seem very unlikely that Kyoshi ever contacted Kuruk for advice?


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 12, 2012)

Friday said:


> Why does it seem very unlikely that Kyoshi ever contacted Kuruk for advice?



Because she's the most badass woman to ever grace the Avatar world before a certain Toph Bei Fong came around.

She doesn't need advice.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2012)

The Pabu-Momo-Appa one is brilliant, but where's Hawky?!


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe Jove is the only one to truly know of his greatness.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been wondering something: was the reason for Azula's fire being blue ever explained? Was that an indication that she had greater talent than any other firebender, or was that merely a way for her to be more unique and have a recognizable style?



Mider T said:


> Ah I got you now.  You have to be clear DDJ, your like my hero of clarity on this forum.  I don't want my heroes to let me down.  I still want to believe.  Coulson died believing in heroes.



Yes, you are correct; I pride myself on my proper language and my clear and concise manner of speech, so I certainly cannot disappoint any other users here who admire that trait of mine.



Gunners said:


> I'm open to having a series depicting the rise of the first Avatar. The thing that interests me the most is how/she got others to follow their views. The Avatars we have seen so far are born into a world where they're expected and celebrated where as with the first no precedent would be set for expectations.



I myself still wish to see an Avatar who is tyrannical, like Sozin or Ozai, one who believes that the best way to bring balance to the world is to conquer it and that anyone who disagrees with them is wrong and must be eliminated.


Those images are hilarious, but who is the person in the top left image? I do not recognize him.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been wondering something: was the reason for Azula's fire being blue ever explained? Was that an indication that she had greater talent than any other firebender, or was that merely a way for her to be more unique and have a recognizable style?



It's simply because her fire was way hotter than what other firebenders typically use. Fire changes color depending on the heat of the flame. If she really wanted to, she could have bent white fire with some practice and honing of her skills.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2012)

Blue fire is scientifically hotter than red.

EDIT: Speak of the devil.

I think it'd be interesting if a character was revealed who could produce green fire, Maleficent-style.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm of the belief that the colour of her fire is for artistic purposes alone. During Sozin's comet her fire was unable to overpower Zuko's despite being the same quantity.

On top of that we have seen fire hot enough to instantly melt metal chains staying orange in colour.


----------



## Noah (Jun 12, 2012)

Azula - a = Azul

Azul (spanish) = Blue (english)

Tadaaaaa!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2012)

Noah said:


> Azula - a = Azul
> 
> Azul (spanish) = Blue (english)
> 
> Tadaaaaa!



But did her parents give her that name, knowing that she would be capable of producing blue fire, or did she make her fire blue, to match her name?


----------



## Wan (Jun 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> But did her parents give her that name, knowing that she would be capable of producing blue fire, or did she make her fire blue, to match her name?



Spanish doesn't exist in the Avatar universe, DDJ.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 12, 2012)

I think it's pretty clear that Ozai was acquainted with Aunt Wu and sought to name his daughter something appropriate so asked for her assistance.


----------



## Noah (Jun 13, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> But did her parents give her that name, knowing that she would be capable of producing blue fire, or did she make her fire blue, to match her name?



Absolutely.

Yes.

Without a doubt.

You betcha.


----------



## Burke (Jun 13, 2012)

Yall are slow 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jHSe3Q2hQg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 13, 2012)

The play button is always so tempting, but I actually try to avoid seeing clips and stuff for this show. 

But my god is that play button tempting...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2012)

That seemed more like a leaked clip rather than the ones Nick puts out.

EDIT: No wonder, here's the full clip 

I thought it was a little weird it ended mid-conversation


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 13, 2012)

This is pretty interesting


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2012)

Bring it up in the Gaming Department


----------



## Wan (Jun 13, 2012)

It's missing the martial arts.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Oman said:


> Spanish doesn't exist in the Avatar universe, DDJ.



Yes, that is very true, so that means that from an _out-of-universe_ perspective, her name is a reference to her blue fire, but from an _in-universe_ perspective, it is a coincidence.


----------



## Wan (Jun 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is very true, so that means that from an _out-of-universe_ perspective, her name is a reference to her blue fire, but from an _in-universe_ perspective, it is a coincidence.



Very astute. 

Anyways, the in-universe reason for Azula's name is that she's named after Fire Lord Azulon, her grandfather.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> Anyways, the in-universe reason for Azula's name is that she's named after Fire Lord Azulon, her grandfather.



Yes, I had forgotten about that; is there any interesting real-world origin story for Azulon's name, or is it simply intended to sound pseudo-Asian?

And I have asked this before, but does anyone here believe that _The Promise: Part 3_ shall have any room to mention Azula, or will it be entirely dedicated to the plot of averting a second war? I myself do not see how Azula, or Ursa, for that matter, can be mentioned without either: A, making the third installment far longer than the first two; B, making their mention very brief; or, C, making the resolution of the political tension very brief and dedicating the remaining space to mentioning Azula and possibly Ursa. I still believe that the best course of action would be to have the resolution of the mystery of Ursa's fate, plus any further mention of Azula, told in their own stories, separate of _The Promise._


----------



## Wan (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I had forgotten about that; is there any interesting real-world origin story for Azulon's name, or is it simply intended to sound pseudo-Asian?



Probably not.  They probably conceived of Azula's name first, then when it came time to write "Zuko Alone" they thought it would be cool in-universe for Ozai to have named Azula after his father, and went with the name Azulon.

Random coincidence that probably doesn't mean anything:  Azulon sounds like , the English name for one of the Digital Sovereigns from Digimon.  Azulongmon's original Japanese name, Qinglongmon, is derived from the , one of the four symbols of the Chinese constellations.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

Wasn't it already mentioned that Azula has a role in the Promise Pt. 3?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> Probably not.  They probably conceived of Azula's name first, then when it came time to write "Zuko Alone" they thought it would be cool in-universe for Ozai to have named Azula after his father, and went with the name Azulon.



Yes, that does make sense, as it was what I myself had suspected.



Oman said:


> Random coincidence that probably doesn't mean anything:  Azulon sounds like , the English name for one of the Digital Sovereigns from Digimon.  Azulongmon's original Japanese name, Qinglongmon, is derived from the , one of the four symbols of the Chinese constellations.



Yes, I noticed that, as well; of course, I always use the original Japanese names for any character from the _Digimon_ franchise, so I do not consider any foreign names to be valid, as they are not the characters' "real" names, in my mind.



Mider T said:


> Wasn't it already mentioned that Azula has a role in the Promise Pt. 3?



I do not know if Azula has been stated to appear in the final installment, but if she were to appear, how would she be fit into it? The first two installments were between 50 and 70 pages, so the third shall likely have the same page count, and Azula's current condition is definitely something that would take that many pages to explain, in my mind. Therefore, since the most immediate plot is to prevent a second war, I do not see how Azula can be mentioned without such mention being rushed and not given sufficient panel time for it to seem dramatically appropriate.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, so let's take inventory:


*Amon Is...*​

*Tarrlok*

*Status: Disproven*

*Thoughts:* For those of you that thought this was probable, I am glad you are wrong and I hope it ruined the show for you. How dare you suggest this, which would have destroyed all the charm of Tarrlok's villainy. Leave and never return.



*A Rogue Spirit*

*Status: Possible*

*Thoughts:* Seems unlikely to me, but the thought is that Amon's superhuman ability is because he is literally superhuman. On a more meta-textual level, there is also the belief that the second season will focus on the Spirit World, based on this quote from Mike...



> Michael DiMartino: The Spirit World hasn't changed, exactly, but what will be interesting is to see how the spirit world reacts to Korra's technologically dependent world.



*Exactly What He Says He Is: A Guy to Whom the Spirits Took a Liking*

*Status: Currently, the Most Plausible*

*Thoughts:* That quote, more than anything, seems to point to the possibility that Amon _is_ telling the truth, and that an exploration of the Spirit World would jump off of that revelation. The problem is that this _is_ Amon's very explicit explanation, and why would the climax of Book 1 come down to something so simple. That would be anticlimactic.


*The Avatar Spirit*

*Status: Unlikely*

*Thoughts:* It does make sense. It would explain why Korra cannot master the spiritual side of bending. It would also mean that Amon has had his powers for roughly a decade and a half. It would also mean that you'd have to ignore Korra's connections to Aang, since we've now seen her _purposefully_ contact him. And you'd have to find a way around the existence of Korra, because it doesn't make much sense for the Avatar Spirit to implant itself in Korra and then embody itself to fight her.


*Aang/A Second Avatar*

*Status: Completely Absurd/Slightly Less Absurd, but Still absurd*

*Thoughts:* Obviously, this is completely illogical because Korra would not exist in either scenario, and we now know there is no reason for Aang to be vengeful of anything, but there are some arguments in favor of the second theory...


Korra cannot master Airbending because she's not the only Avatar in the world
Amon powered out of bloodbending because he's an Avatar
Amon can take away bending because he is an Avatar.
Amon has not fought yet because he wants to save his bending for the climax
Amon is trying to get the world to turn against benders so he can take out Korra and be the one true Avatar

Still, it's pretty absurd.


Some others I've seen:

*Yakone*

*Status: No Chance*

*Thoughts:* Now that we know about Yakone, this theory should be dead.

*Tenzin*

*Status: Shut Up*


So we have:


Tarrlok
A Spirit
The Avatar Spirit
Given His Power By a Spirit
Aang
A Second Avatar
Yakone

Any that I'm missing? Your thoughts?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I noticed that, as well; of course, I always use the original Japanese names for any character from the _Digimon_ franchise, so I do not consider any foreign names to be valid, as they are not the characters' "real" names, in my mind.



Gallantmon
MegaGargomon
Wargrowlmon
Jeri not Juri
Growlmon
Beelzemon

Better names are better.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Ok, so let's take inventory:
> 
> 
> *Amon Is...*​
> ...



I suppose Zuko's a possibility.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

So this is what's become of our thread? The penultimate week of Korra and no one is around.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm around.

Lol, Tenzin made Lin a baby sitter


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

And he just made three Equalists look like chumps.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 16, 2012)

anyone else think Asami's mom looked like kinda like Ty-Lee


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 16, 2012)

Window washers are ALWAYS chumps


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 16, 2012)

Magnets, how do they fucking work?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh Tenzin... two steps forward and three steps back. 

Total Worf effect.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh shit, Mako

I knew that was coming.

Tenzin is crazy powerful with Airbending, I don't think Aang showed off Airbending that powerful during the series without the Avatar State.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

To be fair, I can't imagine any of them soloing four, five mecha tanks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

Any bets on who the General is?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 16, 2012)

You know, I think Airbending is one of the best type of bending on one on one with Chi-Blockers.

Lulz, Naga-blocked, that Lieutenant guy seems to get chumpier each episode.

NOOOO, LIN!

AND I KNEW IT, THE GENERAL IS DANTE


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 16, 2012)

All the main characters kids grew up to become such badasses.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG GENERAL IROH.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> All the main characters kids grew up to become such badasses.


inb4 Bumi's a slob.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

LIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burke (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats nice and all.
But you dont need to name your kids after every damn person in your family >3>


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 16, 2012)

I want Amon's head on a Pike. How dare he take the bending of the coolest character on the show. Korra best learn how to Spirit bend to give Lin her bending back or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

So I suppose this confirms that the Fire Nation throne goes to the first-born, regardless of gender.

It also continues a long line to Fire Nation boys being recklessly shipped with Water Tribe girls. Irorra already exists.


Also: well done, Mike and Bryan. You've managed to generate true hatred for Amon with that one.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 16, 2012)

I wonder if Lin will come back and kick ass like a non-bender until she gets her bending back?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

Shut up, Burke. Every Avatar fan should understand how important Iroh is to Zuko and everyone who has ever met him. 

Also, apparently Asami X Iroh exists now. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

They've already made Link removed


Speculations that he is Zuko's _grand_son, because some feel he looks younger than Lin and Tenzin. He looks about the same to me.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> So I suppose this confirms that the Fire Nation throne goes to the first-born, regardless of gender.



He seems a little young to be Zuko's son.  I'm thinking grandson.

EDIT:  Jove beat me to it....



> Speculations that he is Zuko's grandson, because some feel he looks younger than Lin and Tenzin. He looks about the same to me.



Lin and Tenzin look in their early fifties, late forties.  To me, NewRoh looks late twenties, early thirties.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

I think people would be more accepting that he's a grandson so it doesn't sink the Bumi X "Honora" ship.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

I dunno. People look younger than they actually are in Korra.


Speaking of Bumi - Good job, fandom, on this very quick catch:


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I dunno. People look younger than they actually are in Korra.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bumi - Good job, fandom, on this very quick catch:




Not to brag or anything, but I caught that one about a month ago. Made this after episode 6, must not have posted it here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

They weren't wearing ascots so I'm not impressed. 

And, obviously, Son of Bumi speculation...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> They weren't wearing ascots so I'm not impressed.







> And, obviously, Son of Bumi speculation...



So... that makes him Zuko and Katara's grandkid.  Meaning Zutara kinda, sorta happened in a roundabout way... but not really.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

Well at least everyone now knows the offspring/gene combinations are perfect no matter which pairing.  Would have been nice to see a Lin/Tenzin baby though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

Let's look at what we know. Tenzin's grandchildren are young; the oldest is 10. But Tenzin didn't have children until he was 41.

Even so, let's say Iroh is 30. If he's Zuko's grandson, that would mean...

--- Zuko's daughter was born sometime in his mid-twenties.
--- That would put her somewhere in her late 50's-early 60's.
--- The same age as Kya and Bumi...

Well, I'll be damned. It does work out.


Now, let's see how the Zutarians handle this. will they abandon the H.M. Makorra for a new vessal?


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 16, 2012)

Lin and Tenzin really shone this episode. 

Lin is such an awesome character. What she did this episode tells you everything you need to know about her. 
Tenzin was just boss. Keeping a level head throughout the attack and proving that Master Airbender >>> chi blockers.

On the Krew:
Asami calls Mako out on his crap and proceeds to kick the asses of every chi blocker that gets in her way. Korra can't park a car. Mako can redirect lightning. Bolin does nothing spectacular. 

Other things of note: The airbender kids coming to Lin's rescue and kicking butt was really cool to watch. The baby finally arrives during the worst of times. The entire family together was heartwarming.

General motherflippin' Iroh appears. I'm sure we'll find out what his connection to Zuko is.



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> So... that makes him Zuko and Katara's grandkid.  Meaning Zutara kinda, sorta happened in a roundabout way... but not really.



No. Not at all.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 16, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> Bolin does nothing spectacular.



I hope Bolin gets more screen time in Season II because too date his best moves were in the sudden death pro bending match


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 16, 2012)

As soon as I heard Dante's voice on Iroh I laughed so hard. Such a good choice. Next episode should prove awesome.

Also lulz at Asami outshining soldiers who've trained their entire lives at a metal bending academy, and the white lotus,who obviously take their training seriously.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2012)

hey don't hate on the White lotus they held the line


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 16, 2012)

Bolin was the only one who didn't really get a moment this episode, everyone else had a little moment to shine and oh boy did they shine. Tenzin and Lin especially.

That episode was 22 minutes of yesyesohhellsyes. Then a big NOOOOOO intermission at the end, but then right back to yesyesohhellsyes.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

But Asami had training too. Who knows what kind of training Hiroshi Sato (cue: guy who could afford the best martial arts training the world can offer) got for her?

Anyway, am I the only one who feels weird about Dante Basco's voice on a much older man? I don't know if it's my fault because his voice is just so Zuko and I can't see it on anyone else, esp. someone older and less of a dork like the general.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, but white lotus are supposed to be elite soldiers. Also look like grown men in their prime, I don't see how any amount of money could buy you more fighting skill than years of experience under "the presumed" avatar worlds strongest group of soldiers. Especially since those soldiers were picked to stay with Tenzin and Korra. 

I do admit that maybe the equalist were caught off guard by a pretty girl with an electric gauntlet. But then that doesn't excuse Bolin and Mako doing better than like 5 metal bending officers who were fodderized while Tenzin was knocked out. 

Fuck my real world logic right now. This episode was amazing but this shiat bothered me.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, you know how stories usually go. Fodders (no matter how elite) are easily defeated so the ~heroes~ get to shine. I was bothered by it too but I have a feeling things will get better when the United forces whatever shows up.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

Bolin's lines shined

"Car!"
"Oh wait no, you're good." 

I wonder what DDJ thinks of fartbending now?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, we know how Meelo's going to ear the title of master.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

He'll probably be an old, cooky master like the first Bumi.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> But Asami had training too. Who knows what kind of training Hiroshi Sato (cue: guy who could afford the best martial arts training the world can offer) got for her?
> 
> Anyway, am I the only one who feels weird about Dante Basco's voice on a much older man? I don't know if it's my fault because his voice is just so Zuko and I can't see it on anyone else, esp. someone older and less of a dork like the general.




I'm happy Dante finally gets to play someone his age.



And still sound two decades younger than he's supposed to be.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there anywhere where I can watch the episode?

I missed it this morning.


----------



## Burke (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont care how awesome tumblr thinks meelo is, the farting is fuckin dumb


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

He'll have bowel problems later on in life, but he could be a shitbender.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

What's left to say about his wife?  She was killed.  That's pretty much her purpose, for inciting Hiroshi to revenge.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2012)

No everything must have several layers of meaning don't you know?

She's obviously Amon!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2012)

its azula

from the past


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2012)

Get out of here LG. 

General Iroh is pretty obviously zuko's son. Same VA gives it away. 

Also, the face.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2012)

Grandson you mean.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> its azula
> 
> from the past



Timebenders in this show.

Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> its azula
> 
> from the past



I can get behind this.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Timebenders in this show.
> 
> Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> What's left to say about his wife?  She was killed.  That's pretty much her purpose, for inciting Hiroshi to revenge.



Why was her face shown? Surely, her face being shown must be foreshadowing that perhaps Hiroshi and Asami shall have a dramatic scene in which each attempts to convince the other that their cause is the most just, with Asami's mother being mentioned during that confrontation?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2012)

I doubt it.  It's just a picture of happier times.  Just like in TLA's episode "The Beach".


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2012)

Not to intellectualize the discussion too much, but...

Looking at Iroh, I'm really hoping Zuko was clean-shaven too.



Side note: AVClub gave this episode a B. I feel that this woman has been too stingy in her grading.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 17, 2012)

By "a B" I hope you mean she gave it an A and B because it was so good it deserved both the highest grades.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I doubt it.  It's just a picture of happier times.  Just like in TLA's episode "The Beach".



I still am hoping for an emotional interaction between Asami and Hiroshi at some point during the season finale; that is too good an opportunity for the writers to miss, in my mind.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> By "a B" I hope you mean she gave it an A and B because it was so good it deserved both the highest grades.



No, she gave it a B as in "Bumraping Jesus Shredding Christ, are fodders getting dominated really worth giving *that episode* a goddamned B?"


Here's the thing: yes, the White Lotus and the Equalist rabble are getting beaten up frequently now. Guess what? That means it is happening _on both sides_, therefore it is consistent and balanced. 

And of _course_ Equalists are being dominated by the heroes now. The Equalists major advantage was their surprise. Korra has now successfully infiltrated a secret training ground and has helped capture at least a few dozen of these cretins. They've got plenty of information on the Equalists now.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 17, 2012)

General Iroh really caused some fangirl squees, didn't he?


----------



## Quaero (Jun 17, 2012)

I've returned a last!

...

What do you mean no one cares?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

That guy with the long mustache is getting quite a hard time lol.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Raiden said:


> That guy with the long mustache is getting quite a hard time lol.



Yes, I did notice that Amon's lieutenant was defeated rather easily in this episode, which was very unfortunate.

On a different subject, why does Jinora have brown eyes, when all of her siblings, including the newborn Rohan, and her father, have gray eyes, and her mother has gold eyes? I find that to be very unusual, and even more so when one considers that Aang also had gray eyes and Katara has blue eyes. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2012)

Quaero said:


> I've returned at last!
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you mean no one cares?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Quaero said:


> I've returned a last!
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you mean no one cares?



I am glad to see that you have returned; does that improve your mood, I hope?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 17, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Side note: AVClub gave this episode a B. I feel that this woman has been too stingy in her grading.



Could've been worse, Avclub didn't hire Pink Ninja to review the episodes. D minuses and F's all the way through.
Fair grades for one of the most compelling animated shows in a long time.


----------



## Wan (Jun 17, 2012)

So Jove, now that we're at 10 episodes, are you going to post "The List"?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> So Jove, now that we're at 10 episodes, are you going to post "The List"?



What is this "list," to which you are referring?


----------



## Wan (Jun 18, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Ah, you picked up on the fact that I wanted to start ranking episodes. Even if those are flimsy and inaccurate criticisms of AVITN, it's what I wanted. But I don't want to rank when until next week simply because then it will be a top 10 list. So, The List (Korra Edition) won't be complete until then.



^^^^^This.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is this "list," to which you are referring?



Mentally called this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Could've been worse, Avclub didn't hire Pink Ninja to review the episodes. D minuses and F's all the way through.
> Fair grades for one of the most compelling animated shows in a long time.



Oh, is he being a wanker in there? Well, don't look at me. I always said no to a subsection, and that section was made without my consent. I will never post there, and don't wait up if you reported a post there because I won't even read it.

Even at a glance I see overflowing stupidity there and it seriously ruined my morning to see 85 goddamn people there, compared to the 4 or 5 in our thread. 



Oman said:


> So Jove, now that we're at 10 episodes, are you going to post "The List"?



Now that I'm on vacation, I can devote my full efforts to it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Oh, is he being a wanker in there? Well, don't look at me. *I always said no to a subsection*, and that section was made without my consent. I will never post there, and don't wait up if you reported a post there because I won't even read it.



I don't think I've ever asked so I'll ask now, why?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Oh, is he being a wanker in there? Well, don't look at me.



Well he/she isn't spamming or necessarily being annoying, it's just really negative reviews of episodes. I'd never report or neg someone for disliking a show yet continuing to watch it. We all survived those 3 months of Akimichi Juro and his awful girlfriend, right? 
At least Cbark had the common sense to stop watching something he wasn't enjoying. He can stick to Young Justice and I'll stick with Korra. I really enjoy both shows. Go fig.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I don't think I've ever asked so I'll ask now, why?



Because this thread is more important. And this thread is still more important.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 18, 2012)

/still sad over Lin

Also, the Lieutenant's face looked really creepy lol


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 18, 2012)

If Amon really is only cutting off a bender's spiritual link to remove their bending it would be amazing if Lin, having been taught by Toph who learned directly from the Badgermoles, still had her bending. I want to see Amon have a "wtf this can't be happening" moment as an angry Lin barrels through Equalists.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2012)

What? I must speak with pink ninja that is fucking terrible to prefer young justice


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 18, 2012)

komplette said:


> That would be amazing. But if amon took korra's power, would she still be able to go into avatar state?


I'm not sure I even want Korra to access the avatar state this season 

I think I'd prefer that she finally tap into her spiritual side and be able to speak with Aang and have that remove the roadblock that Amon uses to remove a persons bending. Once Amon is defeated in that sense his campaign falls apart. He can no longer "equalize." His intimidation factor will be largely shattered. He'd no longer be a symbolic figure chosen by the spirits, just a man with a vendetta who learned a neat trick. He'd be defeated without having to rely on brute force but by dismantling his image.

Then Meelo can fart on him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Mentally called this



What did you "mentally call;" the fact that I would ask about Jove's "list?"



kamikazi said:


> If Amon really is only cutting off a bender's spiritual link to remove their bending it would be amazing if Lin, having been taught by Toph who learned directly from the Badgermoles, still had her bending. I want to see Amon have a "wtf this can't be happening" moment as an angry Lin barrels through Equalists.



Yes, after Amon's display of incredible arrogance and superiority, I really want to see him lose his composure and curse Korra and her friends. Him having a "villainous breakdown" would be very fitting, and, unlike Azula's breakdown, would not at all evoke any sympathy from me.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

I personally think it would be cooler for Amon to maintain his composure to the potentially bitter end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I did notice that Amon's lieutenant was defeated rather easily in this episode, which was very unfortunate.
> 
> On a different subject, why does Jinora have brown eyes, when all of her siblings, including the newborn Rohan, and her father, have gray eyes, and her mother has gold eyes? I find that to be very unusual, and even more so when one considers that Aang also had gray eyes and Katara has blue eyes. What does everyone else say about that?



To be fair,

1) The daughter attacking caught him off guard. We don't really know if he was KO'ed or briefly stunned and by the time he came too, he was now caught off guard. I also always presumed that fighting air benders is difficult because there aren't many of them (Why Aang seemed so effective during the early parts of the show seemed to be that no one knew how to fight an Air bender).

Granted, this just makes Tenzin seem to suck even more since he rarely comes out on top...

2) When he got owned by that dog, it reminded me of when that Dai Li guy who killed Jet (can't remember his name) was easily overpowered by Appa. Despite the fact that we have to presume he was skilled and possibly on the level of a master (he did deliver a fatal blow against Jet, who was pretty tough himself). Whenever a giant animal like that is defeated, it tends to be when they have to fight too many people. 

I just presume the larger animals> humans...not unlike how a tiger or a bear would probably own the strongest of martial artists.

However, his loss to Asami was pretty shameful. I am annoyed at how underused that character is considering he was voiced by Lance freaking Henrikson.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Long Feng was his name. And Jet was glorified fodder. He fought both Aang and Zuko and couldn't match either of them, let alone beat them, without them holding back.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think Aang held back against jet in their fight, considering their was an entire village of innocents at stake


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes he was. He was evading the whole time and admitted to not wanting to fight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yes he was. He was evading the whole time and admitted to not wanting to fight.



din't stop him from letting lose, also evading is  Aang's style especially at that point in the season.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Um.

He _didn't_ let loose. Which is why he lost.


----------



## Wan (Jun 18, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair,
> 
> 1) The daughter attacking caught him off guard. We don't really know if he was KO'ed or briefly stunned and by the time he came too, he was now caught off guard. I also always presumed that fighting air benders is difficult because there aren't many of them (Why Aang seemed so effective during the early parts of the show seemed to be that no one knew how to fight an Air bender).
> 
> ...



The Lieutenant is the Combustion Man of this series.  We don't even know his real name.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Um.
> 
> He _didn't_ let loose. Which is why he lost.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2012)

Aang also didn't have his glider. So of course he was at a disadvantage.

And none of this takes away from Jet, who by all accounts was one of the more successful leaders of guerrilla resistance against the FN and was able to match Zuko, a pupil of Pian Dao, in weaponry.


As for the Lieutenant: yes, it does indeed suck that he didn't have more focus, but they've basically fit about 30 episodes worth of plot points into 12. I was just imagining Korra as a 3 season, 10-episode-a-season show:


Season 1 based around introducing characters and the main throughline is Pro Bending. The season ends with the Pro bending Finals.

Season 2 based around Tarrlok and his scheming, backstory of major characters, and Korra trying to make sense of her visions. The season ends with Lin's sacrifice and the introduction of General Iroh (basically, emulating the end of Book 1: Water).

Season 3 based around whatever the hell happens Saturday and more backstory.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Long Feng was his name. And Jet was glorified fodder. He fought both Aang and Zuko and couldn't match either of them, let alone beat them, without them holding back.



Remember though,

1) While Aang was obviously holding back, it can be argued that Jet was just keeping him on the defensive. Remember, once again, that air bending was very new at that point so Jet still managing to hold his own against indicated that he was rather skilled.

2) He actually was matching Zuko, who only eventually got the upper hand. Firebending seems to rely more on physical abilities, so I've always presumed that physically, Zuko was probably one of the stronger physical fighters. Also, Zuko was established as a skilled swordsman. Finally, Jet hadn't lost yet, he had only lost a sword if I remember correctly. 

Actually, when you think about it, Amon's claims don't especially work as we see Jet and his friends fighting and holding off/defeating the Dai Li, who were supposed to be the Earth Kingdoms elite. In fact, didnt an arrow break through stone? Obviously benders aren't that much superior to non benders?

Im not claiming Jet was an elite fighter compared to the rest (I do believe Aang and Zuko would've eventually won), but he was no pushover either and Long Feng's quick disposal of him implies that he is probably very skilled.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Wait wat.  Zuko a pupil of Piandao?


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 18, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Aang also didn't have his glider. So of course he was at a disadvantage.
> 
> And none of this takes away from Jet, who by all accounts was one of the more successful leaders of guerrilla resistance against the FN and was able to match Zuko, a pupil of Pian Dao, in weaponry.
> 
> ...



I would have preferred this. The story feels super rushed, unfortunately.

LoK should have been signed on for more episodes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2012)

It shouldn't feel rushed. It has been pretty exquisitely paced, just very compact. I would suggest the only thing that truly felt like it could have used more time was the Asami stuff (not the shipping, that's been given plenty of time... the stuff with her dad, I mean.). Consider what they've done in a mere ten episodes... think of how memorable and shocking it has been the last two weeks to see Tarrlok and Lin go down. Mike and Bryan built those character in a very short amount of time and that's commendable.

And yes, Zuko was a pupil of Pian Dao. It was revealed in one of the comics.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2012)

scan please.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 18, 2012)

compact is a better word.

my bad.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> scan please.


Second page


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> Second page



Dammit in My headcannon Lu-ten taught him


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, cool, we've got a clip:




And another:


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Bryke ain't doin' Mako favors.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Anybody else picture a dog when Mako started calling Korra loyal?


----------



## The Big G (Jun 18, 2012)

If Asami betrays them....its Mako's fault


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

The Big G said:


> If Asami betrays them....its Mako's fault



Asami is going to get together General Iroh, who is much better than Mako, so I doubt that she would be too angry.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2012)

Amorra only baby  don't you see the intense attraction 


Asami won't betray anyone


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I personally think it would be cooler for Amon to maintain his composure to the potentially bitter end.



I disagree; in my mind, Amon is by far the most evil character seen in this franchise, thus far, and after his horrifically cruel actions, he should not have a dignified defeat, in my mind. If both Ozai and Azula were broken and shattered by their defeats, Amon definitely should be, as well, for he has been a greater personal threat to the main heroes than has any previous villain.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

Ozai was never a super composed villain, and Azula was always hinted to be unstable. Amon has never lost his temperament or control. He's always collected.


----------



## Wan (Jun 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I disagree; in my mind, Amon is by far the most evil character seen in this franchise, thus far, and after his horrifically cruel actions, he should not have a dignified defeat, in my mind. If both Ozai and Azula were broken and shattered by their defeats, Amon definitely should be, as well, for he has been a greater personal threat to the main heroes than has any previous villain.



I don't think Amon is the most evil person seen in Avatar.  That title belongs to both Ozai and Azula, for making the plan to destroy the entire Earth Kingdom.  Reprehensible as Amon's plans are, at least they don't involve killing on a massive scale.

I agree with Stunna.  Amon should stand by his convictions with a clear mind to the end.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutely. Amon isn't even out to kill anyone and has legitimate reasons for his rebellion, whereas Ozai literally tried to single-handedly wipe an entire continent off the map just because, uh, imperialism!


Also...



> General Iroh has enough ships for everyone.
> 
> I ship him with Korra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

He has a whole fleet.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 19, 2012)

I

Saw

What

You

Did

There


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Absolutely. Amon isn't even out to kill anyone and has legitimate reasons for his rebellion, whereas Ozai literally tried to single-handedly wipe an entire continent off the map just because, uh, imperialism!



Do you seriously believe that Amon is justified in his actions? He is not, as the vast majority of benders interact very peacefully with non-benders; only a rare few benders actually use their power to oppress non-benders, and Amon is doing exactly that to the benders; he is ruthlessly oppressing them. The preview from this Saturday's episode shows that it is possible for benders and non-benders to get along with each other, so Amon's philosophy has been proven invalid, plus, I shall never change my opinion that taking away a bender's ability to bend is a far worse fate that killing them, which therefore makes Amon far crueler and worse than either Ozai or Azula, who at least had the mercy to kill their enemies, rather than leaving them alive and crippled.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 19, 2012)

So in your opinion, breaking the left legs of a thousand people is a worse crime than murdering a thousand people?

Also DDJ, do you realize that what your essentially saying is that your better off dead than being a non-bender.  In other words, anyone born a non-bender should be just be mercy killed or aborted because life isn't worth living for non-benders.  Man, you sound like a terrible person.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah DDJ, as sucky as it would be losing your bending, I don't think it would be considered a fat worse than death...for most of them, anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

Would it be a skinny worse than death?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I
> 
> Saw
> 
> ...


**


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2012)

lol, FATE, FATE!

Fucking spelling. lol, I hope Asami doesn't end up with Iroh. It's another cliche if the romantic loose ends just decide to hook up.


----------



## Burke (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont want any relationship talk in the last episode aside from the obvious talk asamis gunna have with mako


----------



## Roja (Jun 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall never change my opinion that taking away a bender's ability to bend is a far worse fate that killing them,



Personally, I consider Sozin to be worse for overseeing the genocide of an entire bending culture. Sozin killed off every single airbender to our knowledge outside of Aang (and that was by luck). Genocide is worse than losing your ability to bend as there's still a chance of passing down the genes for bending to your children. Those that are dead cannot pass down anything.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you seen the finale previews yet?

Also, finale related interview.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 19, 2012)

Bryke confirms Iroh 2.0 is Zuko's grandson


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

We didn't even need the confirmation. How this was confusing's beyond me.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol yeah it was nonsensically obvious from the start.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

The more important question is if Iroh is related to Bumi.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2012)

So, what excites me:




> Konietzko: We’re really proud of the way the last two episodes came together—especially how the music came together. It’s some of the best music that the composer, Jeremy Zuckerman, has ever done. Really emotional, and we’re really excited to see how people respond to the end of this little story






> DiMartino: It would be hard for Zuko to swashbuckle at his current age.






> DiMartino: We have story ideas for past book two. So we will see if and when those stories come to light.




Konietzko had revealed that Book 2 is already in production... if they are storyboarding _now_, I'd say we shouldn't expect Korra before 2014.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 19, 2012)

Season 2 should be interesting.
2 more episodes.
At least 2 more directors (Colin Heck, Lauren Montgomery)
2 more writers.

I'm looking forward to it.

Oh and then there's this - 



> Legend of Korra Writing Project.
> 
> It’s come to my attention that quite a lot of the current fandom isn’t happy with the way that ‘Legend of Korra’ is panning out. We are sick of the bad writing, plot holes and terrible love triangles that are smothering most of the characters. So, a few of us have decided that we want to re-write season one.
> 
> ...



I do have to wonder about people who are _so_ disappointed in a TV show that they want to spend time re-writing 12 episodes, which of course makes no sense. Writing a television script means that whatever is on that page is meant to be watched and not read by anyone other than the actors and production staff. 
It's laughable, isn't it?

Alright guys, go nuts!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

Darth you're gonna have to change you sig, it always messes up my scrolling.

Anyway I liked the part where Bryan mentions that he and Mike have storyboard ideas for past S2 if it comes to that


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish they would start working on other expanded universe stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2012)

You mean the comics?

EDIT: Nvm, I got you.  Other avatars etc.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Darth you're gonna have to change you sig, it always messes up my scrolling.
> 
> Anyway I liked the part where Bryan mentions that he and Mike have storyboard ideas for past S2 if it comes to that


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 19, 2012)

Roja said:


> Personally, I consider Sozin to be worse for overseeing the genocide of an entire bending culture. Sozin killed off every single airbender to our knowledge outside of Aang (and that was by luck). Genocide is worse than losing your ability to bend as there's still a chance of passing down the genes for bending to your children. Those that are dead cannot pass down anything.


Tell that to the Avatar *trollfaic*


----------



## Burke (Jun 19, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Tell that to the Avatar *trollfaic*



Oho, reikai makin funnies.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> So, what excites me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, actually the only thing maybe left to do for season 2 is animating it. They must have a script together already, because Asami's VA revealed in an interview that they had already finished recording season 2.

And I quote:



> Do you have any other upcoming projects on the horizon?
> 
> Seychelle Gabriel: No. Right now, not officially. I’m going to be working on an indie film that my friend wrote this summer and that’s tentatively planned. I guess besides that I think ‘The Legend of Korra.’ We just finished season two, the cartoon that I do for Nickelodeon and it’s airing right now, season one. It’s doing awesome. I think that we might head into season three in the future which would be cool.
> 
> ...



Season 3 is being considered at this point.


----------



## Wan (Jun 19, 2012)

Friday said:


> Well, actually the only thing maybe left to do for season 2 is animating it. They must have a script together already, because Asami's VA revealed in an interview that they had already finished recording season 2.
> 
> And I quote:
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that the writing and voice recording are done in the earliest stages of making animated television.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2012)

Oman said:


> Keep in mind that the writing and voice recording are done in the earliest stages of making animated television.



And why should I be keeping this in mind?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2012)

Friday said:


> And why should I be keeping this in mind?




The animation from Korea will take at least 9 months. Since Bryan himself said they are merely storyboarding and doing animatics right now, that means we're not even to that point yet.

Once they get that animation back, they have to do the sound design, soundtracking, retakes, etc. Book 2's definitely not going to be ready until next Fall at the earliest.




Superstarseven said:


> I do have to wonder about people who are _so_ disappointed in a TV show that they want to spend time re-writing 12 episodes, which of course makes no sense. Writing a television script means that whatever is on that page is meant to be watched and not read by anyone other than the actors and production staff.
> It's laughable, isn't it?
> 
> Alright guys, go nuts!



That is terrible. What does this guy mean by "quite a lot of the current fandom?" His threshold for "quite a lot" must be pretty low, because all the evidence suggests to me that a miniscule minority of the fandom are truly upset with the direction and quality of Korra.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2012)

People like to complain. The only thing worth really complaining about in this show is the romance, so I'm guessing what's being rewritten is the way relationships are handled.

But I do wish the bending bros had a motive.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

Friday said:


> People like to complain. The only thing worth really complaining about in this show is the romance, so I'm guessing what's being rewritten is the way relationships are handled.



The romance is the least worthy thing to complain about, the general competency, or rather the lack of it, of Benders is more important in my opinion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2012)

If I were to change anything about "Korra".

1) Cut out the romance between Korra and Mako, or at least change it so we don't have to endure pointless love triangles that will be resolved predictably. Or even better, have Korra just turn Mako down, deciding that a douche like him isn't worth it. 

2) Make Tarrlok less of a cliche. He had the most interesting set-up but turned out to be a rather bland caricature. 

3) Give Tenzin a real, noticeable victory. It's shameful when the kids have had more success than this supposed master.

Otherwise, while I do think "TLA" is superior, it's only because I think that highly of "TLA". "Korra", for its faults, is still a good show and I anticipate every episode.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The romance is the least worthy thing to complain about, the general competency, or rather the lack of it, of Benders is more important in my opinion.



I think that dropping the power-scale, especially when the main villain thrives on non-bending, was the appropriate thing to do. Seriously, Toph and the others were prodigies of their time, but there were too many times where their bending was really hax, just like when Toph catapulted a porcupine-like animal into her hands from like half a mile away (even if this was just done cartoon purposes). 

Plus they live in a city. People can't be wrecking shit like that (See episode 1).

Anyway, I don't want to get too into the whole competence of bending in this show. There's a whole thread about it in Legend of Korra.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 19, 2012)

> If you're a big "The Legend of Korra" fan, you're not going to want to miss their takeover of MTV Geek's Twitter account starting Wednesday! This is YOUR chance to ask questions of the "Korra" cast:
> 
> P.J. Byrne (Bolin): Wednesday, 6/20 @ 2:30 EST/11:30 PST
> David Faustino (Mako): Thursday 6/21 @ 2:30 EST/11:30 PST
> ...



Pretty cool. Janet is actually very nice to Korra fans and pretty much does this anyway on her own Twitter account.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2012)

Friday said:


> Anyway, I don't want to get too into the whole competence of bending in this show. There's a whole thread about it in Legend of Korra.



You might as well; that subforum has nothing to do with this thread.


Just saw that myself, SS7. Looking forward to it. I'm interested in hearing from Faustino.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember in a video interview about TLA that they said they recorded first then animated with the exception of Appa and Momo. They got Momo and Appa voice overs after the animation.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Also DDJ, do you realize that what your essentially saying is that your better off dead than being a non-bender.  In other words, anyone born a non-bender should be just be mercy killed or aborted because life isn't worth living for non-benders.  Man, you sound like a terrible person.



I never said, or implied, anything of the sort; while I did say that I believe that death is more merciful than losing one's bending, I never said that people who were born as non-benders should not be allowed to live, as that would be the exact opposite of what Amon apparently believes, and what Tarrlok apparently believed.



The Big G said:


> Bryke confirms Iroh 2.0 is Zuko's grandson





Stunna said:


> We didn't even need the confirmation. How this was confusing's beyond me.





Darth said:


> Lol yeah it was nonsensically obvious from the start.



I am glad that the creators have confirmed the new Iroh's relationship to Zuko, but if he is Zuko's grandson, that would mean he is of the same generation as Tenzin's children, despite being far older than they are. Therefore, I shall presume that Zuko had children at a far younger age than did Aang and Katara, or Zuko's children had children of their own at a younger age than did Tenzin.

Also, on that subject, will Tenzin's sibling ever be important in this story? I certainly hope so, and would very much like to learn more about Kya, Aang and Katara's eldest child, as virtually nothing is known about her, currently.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Friday said:


> I think that dropping the power-scale, especially when the main villain thrives on non-bending, was the appropriate thing to do. Seriously, Toph and the others were prodigies of their time, but there were too many times where their bending was really hax, just like when Toph catapulted a porcupine-like animal into her hands from like half a mile away (even if this was just done cartoon purposes).
> 
> Plus they live in a city. People can't be wrecking shit like that (See episode 1).



Nerfing the heroes so that the villains look more impressive is the wrong thing to do in my opinion.  Either you make the villains stronger and able to match up to what the heroes should be or you change how the battles are fought so that the villains won't be crushed.  And if you must nerf the heroes then have a good reason for the nerfing.  For example, Amon could have a means of weakening the bending of Benders so that his forces are able to fight on even ground with then, it could be something that he is putting in the water supply or some item from the spirit world is messing with the bending in Republic city.  What you don't do is make the competency, not even the counting the bending, of benders inconsistent to suit the plot.

Take the first time that they fought the mechas, they should have been able to do so much better against them at least.  While they were surprised by the mechas at least somebody should have had the brilliant idea of flipping over/knocking down a mecha with earthbending like Bolin did in the latest episode.  Tenzin should have been able to take down one of them easily like he did in the latest episode.  Lin should have ripped apart one of them easily  That they didn't is disappointing despite me knowing exactly why the creators made it that way.  It doesn't change the fact that I find it to be bad storytelling.  

I understand that there is a city that benders are careful to not damage but they didn't always fight in the city such as the first time they fought mechas though that's a bit understandable in that they fought underground.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am glad that the creators have confirmed the new Iroh's relationship to Zuko, but if he is Zuko's grandson, that would mean he is of the same generation as Tenzin's children, despite being far older than they are. Therefore, I shall presume that Zuko had children at a far younger age than did Aang and Katara, or Zuko's children had children of their own at a younger age than did Tenzin.



Also remember that Tenzin is in his 50s and Pema had their first child when he was 40.


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Take the first time that they fought the mechas, they should have been able to do so much better against them at least.  While they were surprised by the mechas at least somebody should have had the brilliant idea of flipping over/knocking down a mecha with earthbending like Bolin did in the latest episode.  Tenzin should have been able to take down one of them easily like he did in the latest episode.  Lin should have ripped apart one of them easily  That they didn't is disappointing despite me knowing exactly why the creators made it that way.  It doesn't change the fact that I find it to be bad storytelling.



It was the first time they fought the mechas. They were cornered. I give them a pass.

Hiroshi Sato gave a good explanation as to why the metalbenders couldn't bend the metal of the mechas.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 20, 2012)

You guys asked, I delivered.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> You guys asked, I delivered.





Tenzin certainly is a very skilled airbender, to be capable of throwing a very heavy mech into the air in such a manner. I do wonder why it took so long for Bolin to have the idea of bending the earth beneath one of the mecha to incapacitate it? Some of the characters in this series have not been very intelligent at times, in my mind.

Now, I found another piece of artwork at _DeviantArt,_ and I like it because of its emotional value, which I shall share with everyone here:
*Spoiler*: __ 






I am very glad to see that Zuko finally has obtained the happy familial relationship that he sought for much of his life, and I do hope that at least some of his life during the decades that have passed is shown in this series.


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2012)

I wonder if Suki didn't end up with Sokka and ended up with Zuko instead


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

Suki still seemed sorta sore about that whole burning down her village thing.


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2012)

Nah. She was personally really worried about Zuko in The Promise Part 2 right after Mai dumped him again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

Ah, forgot about that.





Still don't ship SuZuki.
I don't care if that's not the ship term, I'm using it.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ah, forgot about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that should be the shipping term.

it's brilliant.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2012)

I believe that we shall need to wait until part 3 of _The Promise_ is released to know for certain which characters form romantic relationships with which other characters, so, until then, we can only speculate.

To change the subject, I found another very nice piece of artwork, so I shall share it with the other users of this forum:
*Spoiler*: __ 






I highly doubt that any such scene shall actually occur within the series, but it still is nice to imagine that the members of the Fire Nation's royal family shall eventually reconcile their differences with each other.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 20, 2012)

So, yeah - 


> Comic Con, here we come!
> 
> We?re going to have a great panel this year!  Me, Bryan, and Joaquim will be there, along with voice director Andrea Romano, and the voice actors who play Korra, Mako, Bolin, and Asami.  We have a really big room this year, the biggest we?ve ever had!  The panel will be on Friday, July 13th, and we will also be doing a signing later that day.  Hope you see you there.



The panel will be held in Ballroom 20 which seats 4000.


----------



## Wan (Jun 20, 2012)

Erm...

I'm not sure everyone knows this, but Seychelle Gabriel, the actress who voices Asami, also played Yue in the movie that shall not be named.  Her performance there was mediocre at best, like the rest of the movie, but she's done a fine job as Asami so I hope that none of the hate for the movie is directed at her.  And heaven forbid, I hope no one brings up a certain unfortunate camera angle...

Other than that, I wonder how the VAs are going to like their first con experience.  I hope the fandom gives them a nice, big, Avatar welcome.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 20, 2012)

The Promise, Part 2 is out already?! Anyone have a reputable link to where I could download it? Will rep the shit out of you.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 20, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The Promise, Part 2 is out already?! Anyone have a reputable link to where I could download it? Will rep the shit out of you.



pm'd you. **


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> And heaven forbid, I hope no one brings up a certain unfortunate camera angle...



Forgive me for asking, but what is this "unfortunate camera angle," to which you are referring?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> So, yeah -
> 
> 
> The panel will be held in Ballroom 20 which seats 4000.




Well then, it only took 5 years for whomever to figure out that massive lines means people want to get in and they will want to get in any time there is a panel...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

> Forgive me for asking, but what is this "unfortunate camera angle," to which you are referring?


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 21, 2012)

what the ..................... fuck is THAT


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Wan (Jun 21, 2012)

'Tis the one.  *sigh*


----------



## Bioness (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Wan (Jun 21, 2012)

Honestly, their family having Fire Nation heritage -- in any form -- was probably more likely than Korra, out of the thousands of children born at the time of Aang's death, being the Avatar.  So the husband's glare is justified.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 21, 2012)

With the upcoming Korra panel, I felt like reminiscing a bit about the first one a year ago. Just sorta nice to look back and remember all that we knew then compared to what we know now.




> There was no dialogue in the trailer - just music from the Track Team that absolutely echoes the music from Avatar: The Last Airbender (SS7 Edit - re-used from first season 3 trailer
> 
> Without dialogue, I couldn't tell if any of the humor that existed in the first series will be in this one.  Unlike The Last Airbender, there are no "kids" in the footage that we saw, and so much of the humor of the first series came from that.





> Mako is a handsome Asian man with some crazy sci-fi hair.  (Some of the original designs were so nuts the producers had to say "come on, this isn't Twilight.")  His clothes have a tendency to swoop behind him.  He is described as a somewhat brooding, Zuko-ish dude.  His brother Bolen, on the other hand, is a little goofier.  He almost looks like he could fit into the world of Archie Comics.





> Kenzen is married to Pemma, a blonde woman, and they have three kids:  Genora is a bookworm-y daughter, Ikki is a motor mouth daughter and Milo is a goofy boy who kinda looks like Aang.  (I may have the spelling wrong on these, but just go with it.)





> Who are the baddies?  They are masked men of "The Revolution."  The main guy has henchmen of anti-benders called Chi-Blockers.  They obviously don't dig harmony, they don't dig bending and they want to take Korra down.
> 
> Also:  the Metalbender Cops.  They are the legacy of Toph.  They have a samurai look, but have metal cables coiled up on their back.  They are led by Toph's Daughter (!) and she is another sexy badass.  She is, essentially, the sheriff of Republic City.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> Honestly, their family having Fire Nation heritage -- in any form -- was probably more likely than Korra, out of the thousands of children born at the time of Aang's death, being the Avatar.  So the husband's glare is justified.



The image is hilarious, but I am certain that Korra's parents, Tonraq ad Senna, quickly realized that Korra was the Avatar after she demonstrated the ability to bend water and earth, as well, so I am certain that if Tonraq was angry with Senna, his anger did not last for very long.




It is great that this series has such strong female characters, but I do worry that the male characters shall seem less impressive in comparison; I certainly am glad that the "damsel in distress" archetype is not as prevalent as it was in ages past, but to instead replace it with the "distressed dude" archetype would be equally sexist and unfortunate, in my mind. That is a hilarious image, nevertheless, ReikaiDemon, and I shall definitely give you +rep for it.



Ms. Jove said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That is a very nice comparison between the two series, and I believe that it is evidence that this story is growing and maturing along with its viewers, as happened with the _Harry Potter_ series. The people who watched the first series as children shall likely be adolescents by this time, so they shall still find this franchise compelling and worth watching. I was already a grown adult when I watched the first series, but I still do appreciate the fact that the creators of this series are taking into consideration the emotions and concerns of their fans, at least usually _(The Ember Island Players_ notwithstanding).


----------



## Burke (Jun 21, 2012)

Im not ready for more waiting mommy, im not ready ;;


----------



## Wan (Jun 21, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Im not ready for more waiting mommy, im not ready ;;



 Get a hold of yourself, man! Have you learned nothing from  following Avatar when it was airing?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe the sales will mean more EU? :33


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone interested in playing a Legend of Korra themed game, I am creating one and you can sign-up here


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

Can someone post that interview about season 2 not coming out until 2014?


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 21, 2012)

omg. if it does come out in 2014, i shall be sad :[


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2012)

That was just a Jove estimate IIRC


----------



## Bessie332 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope you guys mean character because Aang>>>>Korra as far as bending capability goes.
__________________


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

Ah, but could someone post the interview anyway. Something about storyboard production.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2012)

Proven: A:tLA fans are growing up and getting disposable income.



Mider T said:


> That was just a Jove estimate IIRC



It was. 



Stunna said:


> Ah, but could someone post the interview anyway. Something about storyboard production.





> How far along are you with season two? Is it still scheduled to be 14 episodes?
> 
> DiMartino: Yeah, book two is fourteen episodes. We?ve just finished the writing on it and we?re just in the middle of storyboarding and animation and every other thing we have to do to get it to a viewable state.
> 
> Konietzko: A lot of work goes into these shows. It takes a long time on animation. With ?Korra? we?ve really taken a lot of time to craft it. We?re aiming pretty high, and in order to keep up the quality it just takes  a lot of time and a lot or work?I think people are like, okay, what?s next? We?re like, guys it took us two years to make that, come on, we?re still working!





			
				Konietzko's Tumblr said:
			
		

> ?Book 2 is happening, and is 14 episodes long. No, I don?t know when it comes out. REALLY, I DON?T. But no, it won?t be another two years from now, as we are already in production on it (that?s the brutal thing about TV, the schedule overlap). So all I can say, and it is the honest truth, is that we?re working really hard on it!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2012)

Also from Bryan's tumblr:



> **Remember: The actors are not the characters, so be nice to David. He isn?t Mako. He just plays one on TV.





> Which reminds me, I caught wind that there was a brutal war in the fandom this week. In lieu of me having time, let?s all just pretend I drew a really funny comic about that and posted it just now. And we laughed. And it brought us joy. And the fandom hugged it out.




Too bad Bryan wasn't keeping an eye on the fandom earlier, or he'd know what a bunch of hot air most of the fandom's brashness is. Or have we all forgotten Zutara's threatened "invasion" of SDCC 2008?


----------



## Wan (Jun 22, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Too bad Bryan wasn't keeping an eye on the fandom earlier, or he'd know what a bunch of hot air most of the fandom's brashness is. Or have we all forgotten Zutara's threatened "invasion" of SDCC 2008?



I actually have no memory of this "invasion".  Could you elaborate?


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2012)

On tumblr you can't go one page without finding two-three things about shipping. As awesome as that site is, I wish 14 yr old girls didn't overpopulate it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2012)

Who was mean to David?


----------



## Wan (Jun 22, 2012)

I doubt they'll make us wait until 2014.  That's as long as both A:TLA Season 3 waits combined.  I'd wager mid 2013.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Next stage has to be something about how they just made a character that is the result of Kataang and Zutara combining.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 22, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Those images are hilarious, but they make me wonder: why do the viewers of this series continue to watch it, and enjoy it as much as they do, when the creators of the series deliberately perform actions to annoy or anger the viewers? And why do the creators do that? Do they enjoy seeing their viewers suffer?


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Those images are hilarious, but they make me wonder: why do the viewers of this series continue to watch it, and enjoy it as much as they do, when the creators of the series deliberately perform actions to annoy or anger the viewers? And why do the creators do that? Do they enjoy seeing their viewers suffer?



Perhaps some have the believe that the show will improve.  Others might enjoy bitching about the show or watch it because there is nothing else to watch at the time.  The creators do that to troll, if you can whip your fanbase up into a frenzy then you have them talking about the show which can be a good thing even if the talk is a bit negative.  Also, I do suppose that they enjoy seeing the viewers suffer a bit.


----------



## Noah (Jun 22, 2012)

If my fanbase had people as irrational as some of these shippers, I'd troll them every chance I could. That Book 4: Air video they made right after A:TLA ended is creator trolling in it's finest form.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Those images are hilarious, but they make me wonder: why do the viewers of this series continue to watch it, and enjoy it as much as they do, when the creators of the series deliberately perform actions to annoy or anger the viewers? And why do the creators do that? Do they enjoy seeing their viewers suffer?



are you serious? other than the occasional joke like the zuko's mom thing, they aren't actually trolling, they're just telling their story. which they're really good at, better than idiot fans, hence why people are watching


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2012)

Noah said:


> If my fanbase had people as irrational as some of these shippers, I'd troll them every chance I could. That Book 4: Air video they made right after A:TLA ended is creator trolling in it's finest form.



what? i want to see this


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> are you serious? other than the occasional joke like the zuko's mom thing, they aren't actually trolling, they're just telling their story. which they're really good at, better than idiot fans, hence why people are watching



Honestly I think the most trolling they do is:

Bryke comes up with story for episode.
Bryan: You know, this is gonna piss off a lot of *insert shipping group here*
Mike: Yup.
Bryke: I'm okay with that. 

Its not that they are going out of their way, but I could see them getting satisfaction from pissing off annoying shippers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly I think the most trolling they do is:
> 
> Bryke comes up with story for episode.
> Bryan: You know, this is gonna piss off a lot of *insert shipping group here*
> ...



Exactly. Thanks to Bryan's tumblr account (and Mike is now on board as well!) we officially know (beyond the hints from before, liek the 2008 SDCC vid) that they are quite aware of how this fandom functions. 

Just recently, Bryan posted a really great analysis of the use of the word "trolling," and how it has come to mean literally _anything_ that occurs within a fictional narrative. They do not care about "trolling" anyone within the confines of the actual show. They are simply trying to tell the best story they can, and that's probably exactly how they talk things through.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Countdown to the Finale?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a good thing one of my favorite Young Justice episodes is on right before Korra


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

I've totally got butterflies right now. It's been 5-and-a-half years since we've had a season (not series) finale...


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

OH HOW I WISH WE STILL HAD NICKELODEON.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Eleven minutes people!


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

I wish I had a livestream link with decent quality.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2012)

You can watch it on Cinematic trailer


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2012)

Darth said:


> OH HOW I WISH WE STILL HAD NICKELODEON.



What do you mean by that? Does Nickelodeon no longer exist? Or has it somehow changed from its earlier incarnations?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

Ew, Pabu xD


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Friday said:


> You can watch it on Cinematic trailer



YOU'RE A GOD.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AEROPLANES, OH MY GOD


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by that? Does Nickelodeon no longer exist? Or has it somehow changed from its earlier incarnations?



My cable package removed the channel and added it to another package. 

An evil trick to make me pay more money for Korra. One I can't afford.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zuko's descendants are all doomed to scar xD


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Commander Bumi


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

Iroh being a grandson is confirmed it seems o.o


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE DERP, AMONBROTHERTARLOKGHKSDHGILFHGIFJ


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

WTF IS WITH THESE MINDFUCKS


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Commander Bumi leading a fleet holy shit this is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a OMGWTF explosion.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

My eyeballs will EXPLODE


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Little Amon is too adorable 
PLASTIC SURGERY
BLOODBENDING


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

tarlok da boss.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, so that story about the firebender is all a lie? 

Damn. I was hoping we'd be finally able to meet this fabled firebender going around murdering people's families.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 23, 2012)

Friday said:


> You can watch it on Cinematic trailer



ULTIMATE REP


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I always knew _that_ was a lie, but I was hoping the whole "chosen by the spirits" thing was true.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know what's funny? The original series had firebenders as the main antagonists, now it's waterbenders.

Lolololol, electric fence


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet he bloodbended a firebender to do that to his face. Or burned himself, or plastic surgery...OR ANOTHER MASK


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY'VE GOT MEELO!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FART, MEELO, FART LIKE THE WIND!

IROH FLEW


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HE TOOK HER BENDING AWAY!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone think that Hiroshi is an amalgram for Henry Ford?  Just replace Equalism with Anti-Semitism.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Iroh's a fucking boss.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IROH ROCKET

Korra didn't scream, like in the promo, that's better o.o

DEMASKED AANG

ALL THE MASKS

ALL OFF

ROBOT FIGHTING TIME

BOLIN BOWLIN' LIKE A BAWS


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AIRBENDING, I KNEW IT

 IT WAS MAKEUP

I wonder if Korra can only Airbend for a while? : D

OH GOD, BUMI IS AWESOME, AND IT WAS ONLY A FEW SECONDS

OH SHIT, THAT WAS FUCKING CHILLING


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 

Tarlock just killed them both. Holy shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that confirms the Chakra-Guru Pathik theory.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This proves that Amon just blocks, not takes bending.  Probably by pooling up the blood or energy behind a certain chakra.  I think Katara can help everyone, and teach Korra bloodbending as well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All Bumi gets is an awesome yell for now.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OH WHAT, ALREADY? THAT SEEMS KINDA CHEAP

How are they gonna expand the series past this?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finale should've been longer.  WHY?


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Wasn't it going to be a two episode finale? Was that really forty minutes? Didn't feel like it. 


Fucking awesome conclusion.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 23, 2012)

Dudes....my mind has been blown....



*Spoiler*: __ 



The Makorra at the end is the only knock on the entire episode. But everything else was flawless.

OVER 9000/10


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2012)

such awesome deaths ;_;


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And Mako is about to get blown too. Wow.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh you


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2012)

pretty good ending but idk, i was hoping for a cooler climactic fight


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

​


----------



## The Big G (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys Check This Out:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Amon is Cheshire

Tarlock is Artemis

Takone is Sportsmaster


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Figures ponytails would be Artemis...

Amon grew eyebrows


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

There are definitely criticisms you could make about this finale, but the overall result was a breathtaking conclusion.


And mountains of Bumi fanwank.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess Rob Paulsen voiced some misc characters throughout the finale because I didn't really recognize him as any new character that was introduced. Maybe Bumi's yell? Not sure.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh god dammit with people giving this season a 6 out of 10. I swear, that subforum always manages to infuriate me (beyond the fact that it shouldn't exist).


----------



## The Big G (Jun 23, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Oh god dammit with people giving this season a 6 out of 10. I swear, that subforum always manages to infuriate me (beyond the fact that it shouldn't exist).



Be like Amon and take their Forum away


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm now waiting for the high res cap of this shot;


...just so we can get a better look at some of the other past Avatar's we've never seen before.  Especially that Fire Nation Avatar directly above Aangs head, she looks like she could be pretty hot (no pun intended).


----------



## Adonis (Jun 23, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Oh god dammit with people giving this season a 6 out of 10. I swear, that subforum always manages to infuriate me (beyond the fact that it shouldn't exist).



"Oh no! Contrary opinions! Rather than be confident in my own, I'm going to complain about the opinions of other people and harp on arbitrary numbers!"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I'm now waiting for the high res cap of this shot;
> 
> 
> ...just so we can get a better look at some of the other past Avatar's we've never seen before.  Especially that Fire Nation Avatar directly above Aangs head, she looks like she could be pretty hot (no pun intended).



I watched it in HD, and so I can answer that: yes. Yes she is.


I also like the symmetry of the character designs. I swear to God we'll get some backstory on Lava Master Avatar one day.

I'm also interested in that oddly obese Air Avatar.






Adonis said:


> "Oh no! Contrary opinions! Rather than be confident in my own, I'm going to complain about the opinions of other people and harp on arbitrary numbers!"




Oh for fuck's sake Adonis, don't be so thick with your vacant sarcasm. Obviously I'm confident in my own opinion. I wanted this section solely for the Avatar thread. The point is _where_ it is taking place. That subforum seems to be a petrie dish for people that never had the stomach to come into this thread.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2012)

Adonis said:


> "Oh no! Contrary opinions! Rather than be confident in my own, I'm going to complain about the opinions of other people and harp on arbitrary numbers!"



Of course, why not? I don't see the problem.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 23, 2012)

The last 10 minutes or so sucked because it was rushed as hell, and Korra resisting bloodbending at the end didn't really make sense.

Otherwise I liked the finale, especially Tarrlok's murder/suicide and Asami's confrontation with ther father.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, fine, my opinion. Let's quickly dispel a few myths:


*1. This Book was "rushed."*


Really though, I know people are going to complain about how "easy" it was for Korra, or whatever. Or perhaps how there wasn't a big climactic fight. Or they'll use the word "rushed" a thousand times, as if that means something. 

The show was not "rushed;" at best you could _properly_ say it was compact, and even then there were masterful strokes of narrative condensed into a tight window. It was a great story and I feel will look even better viewed in it's entirety. 

What you could ay with validity is that character development was insuficient at times. I'd disagree with that as well, because they managed to build a number of very effective characters, especially Tarrlok, Lin, atenzin, and Korra. I think most of this criticism derives fom the way the Bending Brothers were handled, and some of that is asuredly based upon what our expectations of them was back at SDCC11.


*2. It was too easy for Korra*


And to that I say hogwash. Korra showed great courage and had to fight every step of the way. The ending made sense because there was more than enough support from previous episodes AND it is consistent with show mythology. Since it hasn't aired on the West Coast yet...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Avatar State is established to be largely involuntary when an Avatar first flirts with it. So Aang's appearance is not outlandish at all. How he managed to give her back her bending needs to be inferred, but I view that moment as symbolic and clearly internal. An Avatar can never not be the Avatar, and you can never take an Avatar's bending away (as a mortal being). The Avatar Spirit self-heals, and that's what Aang did.





*3. Makorra was awful*


I think the season in its entirety will show Makorra to be acceptable. Obvously Mako looks like an idiot when we're watching week to week, but with the closure of the finale and the season collected in its full form, Makorra is an adequate storyline. It probably seems akward because there was a lot of vascillation on Mako's part and plot points left unresolved (to carry over to the next episode).


----------



## The Big G (Jun 23, 2012)

Korra is trendy on twitter


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't hate on the subforum.. I mean, look at this section.. Two threads about the same thing when they should be merged, and then these threads are both somewhat irrelevant when there's a subsection on the whole thing.. 

Might as well talk about Naruto, Bleach, and or One Piece in the Konoha TV section.. I was always bothered by the fact that there's two threads in this section and people are talking about the same shit. Then people do things like "reposting from elsewhere." Even a mod did it for christ's sake. C'mon!


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2012)

Who the fuck talks to jove that way


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2012)

Also, it was just one person who gave it a 6. Nothing to rage about.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder if some people were expecting this - 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

Friday said:


> Don't hate on the subforum.. I mean, look at this section.. Two threads about the same thing when they should be merged, and then these threads are both somewhat irrelevant when there's a subsection on the whole thing..
> 
> Might as well talk about Naruto, Bleach, and or One Piece in the Konoha TV section.. I was always bothered by the fact that there's two threads in this section and people are talking about the same shit. Then people do things like "reposting from elsewhere." Even a mod did it for christ's sake. C'mon!



The fact that there are two threads here is a deliberate _choice_; they do not _need_ to be merged. This is the Avatar thread and the only Avatar discussion that I will recognize. Dissent if you want, but it's not a whim so at the very least accept that part of it.




Friday said:


> Also, it was just one person who gave it a 6. Nothing to rage about.




I reserve the right to attack in an irrational, paranoid way. 



About Korra:

I'm confused by the complaint that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aang "magically" showed up. Of course it's fucking magic... _Korra went into the Avatar State_. That's why the tear glistened as it dropped. That was the flash from her eyes. And it is totally consistent with how Aang entered the Avatar State before he mastered it, as well.




The season had closure and they did so without sacrificing quality. Criticize it for what it was, not how you felt they should have extended it. Obviously those would have been excellent Book 2 storylines and I felt that's where they were going, too (interviews wih Mike & Bryan hinted at it, actually), but I felt 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aang's appearance wih the rest of the Avatar line


 was very moving and logical (based on show canon).


----------



## Stalin (Jun 23, 2012)

It was good, but Amon was a bit of a let down.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

That does not look like an animation still at all


			
				KMA said:
			
		

> Korra: I love you, too! *climactic kiss*
> KMA: Um, guys? Did, uh... Did Mako ever break up with Asami? You know, the only main character who really lost _anything_  this season? That being her entire relationship with her only parent?  Her only parent who...tried to kill her? Just earlier today? She could  probably use a hug... Or some acknowledgement... Or something! Guys,  this feels kind of sleazy! Guys!? MAN, DON'T YOU FADE TO BLACK ON ME!


Lulz
...
Poor Asami ._.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike and Bryan hate pretty girls, is the obvious answer.



The real question is how does the world function without Sato around to invent literally _everything_?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2012)

Everyone shall be able to invent through the power of REVENGE


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

So, since Asami has no family, home, or anything anymore, can they just lock her up in his place?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 23, 2012)

My main complaint about this season has been and still is just how unexplored and underdeveloped the tension between benders and non-benders is. Amon being a fraud doesn't discount that there is a real divide between classes and that so many people were willing to follow through with eliminating all bending that they would launch an all out attack.


----------



## Friday (Jun 23, 2012)

They probably froze his accounts and took away his home and whatever property they could confiscate of his.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> My main complaint about this season has been and still is just how unexplored and underdeveloped the tension between benders and non-benders is. Amon being a fraud doesn't discount that there is a real divide between classes and that so many people were willing to follow through with eliminating all bending that they would launch an all out attack.



I was always unsure how widespread the movement was, since it did seem like a lot of regular people seemed scared of Amon. I'm hoping that latent tension, the aforementioned _imbalance_ in Republic City, is a focus of Book 2.

Book 2 should also be the first time we have a story based around a more realized Avatar instead of an apprentice.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm hoping my theory about her only being able to bend anything other than air in the Avatar state is true. I think that'd make for an interesting twist on the Avatar.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> My main complaint about this season has been and still is just how unexplored and underdeveloped the tension between benders and non-benders is. Amon being a fraud doesn't discount that there is a real divide between classes and that so many people were willing to follow through with eliminating all bending that they would launch an all out attack.



There were beggar benders getting along swell with nonbenders in poorer districts. I'm not really sure if your complaint is very valid.

For a ten episode season. I felt things were explored well enough.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm hoping my theory about her only being able to bend anything other than air in the Avatar state is true. I think that'd make for an interesting twist on the Avatar.



It would be the reverse of The Last Airbender. Where Aang only had airbending in book 1 until he learned waterbending, and then the other two elements in the next two books. Korra would go from knowing three elements to one.

Unfortunately, the theory is silly. If the avatar could heal others she can heal herself. More like Aang healed her when they met.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, the theory's debunked, but it'd still be an interesting scenario.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess you could infer that now that the Avatar is back, that tension might be resolved... I hope not though. I wonder if we get a time skip. The VA's are adults, so they could if they wanted.


Hopes for Book 2: Elder Zuko, the Spirit of Appa, the Spirit World, Something _nice_ for Asami, and lots of...


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2012)

Just look at that mane, its a thing of beauty. ;_;
Although it sucks that hes not Irohs father


----------



## Saturday (Jun 23, 2012)

So korra's flashback was warning her about Amon after all not Tarlokk. I'm satisfied with everything though I wish I would of got more of a resolve from Asami (my fav character)


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

I want an Old Iroh flashback from Zuko or young Iroh.


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Well, starting now, there is one thing im holding as a truth: Amon can blood bend.





and in addition


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 23, 2012)

I loved the ending. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Amon's story was not the greatest plot twist, but it was handled correctly by some good writing and exploration of his character.

Aang showing up at the end was brilliant, and when I saw Korra in the avatar state I was on the edge of my seat.

My only single complaint was that I thought Iroh was FUCKING GOING TO FIREBREATHE THAT MISSLE AWAY AS A NAMESAKE TO OLD MAN IROH!!. The chance for an awesome fangasm was lost.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He was flying like freaking Iron Man.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah you got in ahead of me. I wanted to say that now that the West Coast has seen the show, you don't _have_ to spoiler tag things. That said, I know Europe is still waiting and DLs are making their round so I leave the discretion up to you guys. I know my normal policy is to let things go instantly, but it _is_ the season finale.



St. Burke said:


> and in addition



Well done, my friend.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh guys, I didn't mean that you had to go through the trouble of going back to spoil tag things. I was just putting it out there that you can or cannot. It's your choice.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2012)

I know, but better safe than sorry for a little while.


----------



## hehey (Jun 23, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> The real question is how does the world function without Sato around to invent literally _everything_?


Worry not, Cabbage Corp will fill the void.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2012)

Please shit on this guy's opinion for me so I can post some reasonable counter statements on facebook to shut him up. 



			
				Some Idiot said:
			
		

> I'm in tears. Literally crying. Never have I see such a blatant use of Deus Ex Machina(maybe not NEVER). Everything bout the show was literally destroyed in the last episode. Squandered so hard. I really thought Mike and Bryan were talented writers...while they certainly have a great knack for developing characters, and are pretty funny dudes I think their reliance on cliches and tidy endings(one of the biggest problems with the original series season finales) has become their undoing. There was a LOT OF GOOD in the episode...but for every step forward there was tons of steps back. TONS.
> 
> I don't know if it was the result of executive meddling but this season finale, paired with the rather rushed last couple of episodes before said finale ultimately leave me questioning if I will bother with the next season at all(I probably will).
> 
> 5/10 guys. You are officially as mediocre as Young Justice now. I'm gonna go watch Adventure Time now.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not even going to read that because I know it will just annoy me and I plan to ride this high I have after watching the finale for the rest of the day 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually sad to see Tarrlok go. Just a couple episodes ago he was a complete ass who could have gotten hit by a truck and I'd be cool with it. But then he sounded and looked so sad to see that his brother had turned into Amon, and then boom 

And so many fuck yeah moments for every character, I didn't think it was possible to fit so many in but the did it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm confused by the complaint that...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



plus weird shit like that happens with the avatar. there was an episode where roku replaces aang to fight off some firebenders


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 23, 2012)

The death was awesome, more people need to die, it makes it more epic. 

But the ending was terrible, it was rushed. Now what they going to do next? Whose going to be the next villain? No foreshadowing whatsoever?

Avatar the last airbender showed Zoku's sister at the end of Book 1. This one had nothing. More like permanent ending. So far it has not lived up to its predecessors.


----------



## Ice000 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bumi is the true non-bender equelist.


----------



## dwabn (Jun 23, 2012)

is anybody else surprised we didn't see zuko at all in season 1 even though he is alive?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 23, 2012)

How do you know Zuko is alive?


----------



## Ice000 (Jun 23, 2012)

It?s comfirmed ages ago


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 23, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> The death was awesome, more people need to die, it makes it more epic.
> 
> But the ending was terrible, it was rushed. Now what they going to do next? Whose going to be the next villain? No foreshadowing whatsoever?
> 
> Avatar the last airbender showed Zoku's sister at the end of Book 1. This one had nothing. More like permanent ending. So far it has not lived up to its predecessors.


Not knowing what's going to happen next =/= rushed ending. Just saying.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> The death was awesome, more people need to die, it makes it more epic.
> 
> But the ending was terrible, it was rushed. Now what they going to do next? Whose going to be the next villain? No foreshadowing whatsoever?
> 
> Avatar the last airbender showed Zoku's sister at the end of Book 1. This one had nothing. More like permanent ending. So far it has not lived up to its predecessors.



was written as a standalone without a second season coming. it was meant to be totally self contained.


----------



## Wan (Jun 23, 2012)

Alright, I've had a day to sort through my thoughts on the finale, and my opinions are still...mixed.  There was good, and there was bad.  In a couple days I'll post a coherent, full review of both the finale and the whole season.  For now, here are is my initial reaction:

-- It was rushed.  A lot of the following problems could have been solved by giving them more time.
-- Mako is still a jerk.
-- Asami got hosed.
-- General Iroh is a boss.
-- The flashback was out of place.  Amon's character development deserved to be done more naturally, not like that.
-- Amon's character in general is a mess now.  I'm still trying to figure out just what to make of it.
-- The ending sequence was directed awesomely, but it also felt cheap.  If it hadn't been so rushed then maybe it would not have felt cheap.
-- The finale was not the best of Legend of Korra's first season.  That's worth pointing out, because IMO each finale for A:TLA ranked as some of the best episodes from each season.  This was not.
-- On whole, I feel like Legend of Korra has been less than the sum of its parts so far.  Not bad, but less than the sum of its parts.

7/10 for the finale.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2012)

Rushed, rushed, rushed. What's rushed? Oh the Korra finale, of course.

2008 Flashback: Rushed, rushed, rushed. What's rushed? Oh the Avatar finale, of course.


----------



## Wan (Jun 23, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Rushed, rushed, rushed. What's rushed? Oh the Korra finale, of course.
> 
> 2008 Flashback: Rushed, rushed, rushed. What's rushed? Oh the Avatar finale, of course.



No, it was not.  Sozin's Comet had 1 1/2 hours.  It also didn't have a flashback taking up a good quarter of its running time.  I'll also note that neither Siege of the North or The Guru/Crossroads of Destiny felt rushed in the same way even though they had the same 45 minute running time


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2012)

Oman said:


> No, it was not.  Sozin's Comet had 1 1/2 hours.  It also didn't have a flashback taking up a good quarter of its running time.  I'll also note that neither Siege of the North or The Guru/Crossroads of Destiny felt rushed in the same way even though they had the same 45 minute running time



Well, it may have had that running time but that didn't stop people from saying that it was rushed. I didn't believe it then and I don't believe it now.


----------



## Wan (Jun 23, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well, it may have had that running time but that didn't stop people from saying that it was rushed. I didn't believe it then and I don't believe it now.



Hey, you know me.  Am I the type to bring irrational criticisms against Avatar or Legend of Korra?  Anyways, I'll have a full review later.


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2012)

Im looking at all these "reviews" online, and they look pretty solid, until it gets to the part where its obvious they didnt get the pairing they wanted.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 23, 2012)

What I liked.

-Pearl Harbor ATLA style.

-Asami's fight against her father.

-Tarrlok's and Amon's backstory.

-Murder/suicide ending.

What I disliked.

-Amon's bending being reversible.

-Korra regaining her bending at the end.

-Tenzin and Lin being shafted story-wise.

My hopes for the next season

-Better pacing, with more episodes to work with, and most of the setting and characters already established.

-Less shipping, as Mako and Korra are together now. 

-A bigger threat, as Korra has mastered all four elements, and has had a pretty big development spirituality-wise.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2012)

> [Avemii] Will you go more in-depth about Aang?s death?
> 
> DiMartino: That?s certainly an interesting arena to explore. You know, I know a lot of fans get upset when we don?t have enough time to explore every side character fully. We just have a limited amount of time, so we have to figure out the best story we want to tell and how we can best tell that, and how to weave in all that backstory stuff and character stuff. But it all has to be in service of the main plot. While sometimes a side character or side story may be interesting, they don?t have relevance to the main plot so we don?t have time to get into that stuff. Certainly I think Aang and the whole gang from the old series, their legacy continues to sort of influence and kind of be a part of Korra?s world.
> 
> ...



Figured this was interesting.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

I just watched the finale of the first season of _Legend of Korra,_ but I shall post my thoughts about it in its own thread.

As for this thread, I notice that _The Promise_ is set only one year after the end of the first series, with _The Legend of Korra_ set seventy years after that. Seventy years is a long duration, so might there ever be additional stories set during that time period, or shall the writers leave it to the imagination of the audience?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Amon's back-story, Reveal, Defeat, Reconciliation, and Death were all achieved in such a short time-span....sounds about right?

Amon apparently wasn't able to blood bend Korra after he took her bending away and was defeated by her when she had ony air bending left, a form of bending she had not even practiced with. The same Amon that was able to defeat master benders while unarmed. 

Asami gets completely shafted by Mako. 

Korra losses her bending, connects to her past lives, gets her bending back, and learns how to give people their bending back in the last portions of the end. 

The Equalists after taking out the police force, conquering Republic city, and defeating general Iroh's fleet just give up because they lost their leader and their airplanes....they shouldn't have been brushed over like that.




Not going to lie, I did not enjoy the ending.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

I already saw that reverse-thingy come, but I didn't expect Korra to get helped by Aang.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2012)

Amon defeated master benders, but never an air bender. Notice he never personally went after Tenzin. The question really is how they managed to capture them... I'm filling in backstory that the Equalists threatened Pema and Rohan.

The Equalists lost their technological advantage. They were outgunned, outmatched, and disillusioned. Once Bumi showed up it was over. Actually, once Bumi was called in it was over. I don't care how many messages Sato intercepted: if Bumi was coming, the war was over.

Once again with Korra gaining her bending back. She went into the Avatar State when she was crying. If that bothered you, then Aang turning into Roku must be bothersome as well, or when he turned into Koizilla. Or...




That reminds me: Where's our Koi???


----------



## Burke (Jun 24, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Amon defeated master benders, but never an air bender. Notice he never personally went after Tenzin. The question really is how they managed to capture them... I'm filling in backstory that the Equalists threatened Pema and Rohan.
> 
> The Equalists lost their technological advantage. They were outgunned, outmatched, and disillusioned. Once Bumi showed up it was over. Actually, once Bumi was called in it was over. I don't care how many messages Sato intercepted: if Bumi was coming, the war was over.
> 
> ...



And blue


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2012)

So since that's it for Korra until next season, I'll just fixate on the other show this year that I'm anticipating. Season 3 of Louie on FX.
I'll keep logging into Tumblr only for updates from Bryan and Mike but that Korra tag is done for me until next year. I can't stand to torture myself with anymore analyses of Korra's first season. 

So far cartoons, there's Motorcity, Young Justice and the rest of Avengers: EMH to look forward to.
Anyone see that promo for the new TMNT series during the finale on Saturday?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2012)

lol Jove modded in the section he said he wouldn't mod in



> Ice
> This message has been deleted by Ms. Jove. Reason: go away, you fucking idiot



I don't understand the hatred for Mako, he acted like a reasonable teenager.  If anything, Asami has been unreasonable lately.


----------



## Darth (Jun 24, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well, it may have had that running time but that didn't stop people from saying that it was rushed. I didn't believe it then and I don't believe it now.



Well said. 

Screw the haters.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 24, 2012)

Running time or having only twelve episodes for one season isn't an excuse for the poor pacing in this story. If they knew they only had this much to work with then they shouldn't have included things that were unnecessary or simply weren't relevant enough (i.e. the love triangle pairing shit). People have told amazing stories in movies without having to make the events feel rushed. I don't see why they can't do it with LoK.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 24, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well, it may have had that running time but that didn't stop people from saying that it was rushed. I didn't believe it then and I don't believe it now.



Agreed. I was satisfied with the ending, and season one.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, blah blah pacing.
This is the game that was advertised during the finale.

You chase Amon before he leaves on his airship. It's a side scroller. Something to kill some time.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 24, 2012)

It really wasn't rushed though. A lot happened but none of it came from out of nowhere. It was focused, or as Jove has said compact, but it wasn't a rushed story. Amon being a waterbender/bloodbender was hinted at ever since Korra started having visions. Amon and Tarrlok being relatives was suspected by multiple people because the clues were there. And everyone should have known there was a trick to get people's bending back because Tenzin said flat out that no one but the avatar has the ability to permanently remove someone's bending. And so on and so forth. 

Mako is still kind of a dick, but whatareyougonnado. Even in his defense though, and I never really care for pairings, but all of his best moments in season 1 occurred when he was being caring towards Korra. 

Not every little loose end needs to have been wrapped up, there is still room for the characters to grow and us to see how they move forward with season 2. We haven't really gotten to see the aftermath of the finale. Korra can now master all the elements, what's next on her journey? Asami's father is out of the picture, what will she do? What will happen to Amon's supporters now that he's gone? That's all stuff we'll learn in season 2. Anyone complaining about not having those answers now as a reason for claiming the story was rushed is contradicting. You can't want more included while saying too much happened.

My hope is that when season two rolls around (eventually) those questions will be answered and Avatar fans that aren't satisfied now can go back and view it all as a whole and possibly reassess.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

So, with the first season of this series having ended, _Bones_ and _Fringe_ on summer breaks, and the new _Thundercats_ series at risk of being canceled, there are no western series that I a currently following at the present time. The only television series that I currently am following are _Naruto_ and _One Piece,_ both of which I can stop following if I ever need to, as I am also following the manga of each series.

And if anyone here believes that the ending seemed rushed, I shall agree with you, but I shall say that the reason for that is because the series was initially intended to last for only twelve episodes, so the writers were uncertain when they began writing if the series would last beyond that, and therefore wished to be certain that there were no unresolved plot lines in the case that they did not have a second season.

Also, why is it that the original series has not yet been released in its entirety as a single boxed set? The three seasons are available in complete boxed sets, but not the entire series, which I find to be very unfortunate, as a complete series boxed set would likely be less expensive than each season separately.


----------



## Wan (Jun 24, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> A lot happened but none of it came from out of nowhere.



Stop right there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenzin's family being captured.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2012)

There's no need to spoiler tag anymore.


----------



## Roja (Jun 24, 2012)

Oman said:


> Stop right there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



[sp=Response]Originally posted :


> That's not a plot hole. It took Iroh 3 days to get to Republic City. 3 days is enough time for the Equalists to find and capture Tenzin & family. There aren't that many places Tenzin probably would've tried to go (along with the the fact that sky bison can't fly forever without rest while air ships can fly for much longer). All it takes is capturing even one kid (or Pema & Rohan) and the whole group would've surrendered.



It was not hinted as something that took place before it was shown--that much is true. However, just because we weren't given a specific clue that it had occurred doesn't make it plothole. It's not something that was impossible to occur based on what we knew while the episode was airing. The creators do not have to give a hint for everything before it happens.[/sp]


----------



## Wan (Jun 24, 2012)

Roja said:


> [sp=Response]Originally posted :
> 
> 
> It was not hinted as something that took place before it was shown--that much is true. However, just because we weren't given a specific clue that it had occurred doesn't make it plothole. It's not something that was impossible to occur based on what we knew while the episode was airing. The creators do not have to give a hint for everything before it happens.[/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



_We saw them escape.  Korra saw them escape.  THEY ESCAPED_.  Except apparently not...because.  No reason is given for something that should not be, and that's the mark of a plot hole.  And it's still out of nowhere, which is what I was commenting on.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, of course that's something that was odd and makes you wonder/speculate, but did we really need to physically see and narrate Tenzin's capture?






Mider T said:


> lol Jove modded in the section he said he wouldn't mod in



I swarm-deleted an onslaught of porn. Nothing could be done.


----------



## Wan (Jun 24, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Yes, of course that's something that was odd and makes you wonder/speculate, but did we really need to physically see and narrate Tenzin's capture?



Did we need to _see_ it?  No.  Did it need to be explained just how the hell Amon captured them when we saw them escape?  Yes.  As it is it just feels like a cheap shock moment that artificially caused tension.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2012)

I felt that they basically found ways to capture whomever they wanted, Tenzin is no different, especially since he has a newborn to protect. Could have been explained with one line, didn't have to be though.


OH NO, The avclub girl...



> At first, I had “not so much” written down for resolution on both of these, as there isn’t a ton of obvious cause-and-effect in why Aang showed up like a *god from the machine* to restore Korra’s bending—other than the lame excuse of “You looked sad.”




NO NOT YOU TOO GURL! What, the Avatar Spirit and _Avatar Aang_ seemed to come out of nowhere with no backstory?


----------



## Roja (Jun 24, 2012)

@Oman: Pretty much what Ms. Jove just said...



Ms. Jove said:


> Yes, of course that's something that was odd and makes you wonder/speculate, but did we really need to physically see and narrate Tenzin's capture?



...as a reason isn't all that hard to figure out. If a reason can be logically deduced for something to occur within the boundaries of the universe, then it's not a plot hole.

If Amon & co. can find Tarrlok's hiding place in the mountains that no one else seemed to know about, Hiroshi can intercept any message sent electronically, why is it so hard to imagine that Amon & co. could find Tenzin's family and then capture them with a 3 day time skip? Despite the showing of his kids against a few Equalists with the element of surprise, it's not that hard to imagine that if the Equalists had the element of surprise (which I'm sure they had for a variety of reasons, including the fact that Tenzin & family probably felt that they "got away") that the Equalists could capture them.

If we had seen it happen, it would've taken away from the "shock" value of it all. The whole point of it was to create some tension and it succeeded for the most part.


----------



## Wan (Jun 24, 2012)

Amon & co. finding Tarrlok's hiding place is something of a plot hole itself, IMO.  Of course any feeling of it being a plot hole (and Amon's rather corny dialogue) is overridden by "OMFG HE JUST WALKED THROUGH BLOODBENDING!", but it's still a plot hole.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

Oman said:


> Amon & co. finding Tarrlok's hiding place is something of a plot hole itself, IMO.  Of course any feeling of it being a plot hole (and Amon's rather corny dialogue) is overridden by "OMFG HE JUST WALKED THROUGH BLOODBENDING!", but it's still a plot hole.



I always assumed he was followed from the council hall to his hideout. They did arrive after Tarrlock. Its not hard to believe they started tracking him after he put the word out that they captured Korra.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it a plot hole? I mean, people finding secret hideouts, unless there's a really specific reason why someone shouldn't find it,  doesn't seem to need much more than "they just found it." He was probably somewhere in the mountain range around RC, so it wasn't too far away.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2012)

Or taking out the Council Members was always a part of Amon's plan, so he had them followed to learn their routines and to find the best places for ambushes.


----------



## Wan (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, let me clear something up here:  a plot hole is not something that is simply impossible according to known details.  A plot hole is something that should not (or should have) happened with known details, and in order to reconcile it with known details you need to make up or assume things happened that are never actually hinted at or described in the plot.  All the attempts to explain Tenzin's capture or Amon finding Tarrlok?  It's basically making up stuff in order that the plot makes sense.  When you have to make up something in order for the plot to make sense, it's a plot hole and you're trying to fill it.

Amon finding Tarrlok is not a major plot hole because, even though it's unexplained, there's really no reason that Amon could not have found Tarrlok's hideout.  Tenzin's capture is a major plot hole, though, and attempting to explain it by saying Amon found Tarrlok's hideout fails because that's still an unexplained plot hole itself.  You can't fill a hole with another hole.


----------



## Friday (Jun 24, 2012)

Tenzin's capture is not a major plot hole. It doesn't get in the way with the story at all. It really doesn't even matter. He found them, it created more drama because the kids were in ropes.

You shouldn't even be complaining about this. Who really gives a fuck?

Here's how they found Tenzin: 

They saw a huge fucking bison flying across the region. They used their methods of transportation to follow and ambush them. That's it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 24, 2012)

Oman if it really bothers you that much, rewatch the episode. When it gets to the part where Korra says "We saw them get away!" pause it and in your best Amon impression say, "Sorry Avatar, not even a sky bison can outrun Sato's new air crafts," then press play.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2012)

Oman said:


> Ok, let me clear something up here:  a plot hole is not something that is simply impossible according to known details.  A plot hole is something that should not (or should have) happened with known details, and in order to reconcile it with known details you need to make up or assume things happened that are never actually hinted at or described in the plot.  All the attempts to explain Tenzin's capture or Amon finding Tarrlok?  It's basically making up stuff in order that the plot makes sense.  When you have to make up something in order for the plot to make sense, it's a plot hole and you're trying to fill it.
> 
> Amon finding Tarrlok is not a major plot hole because, even though it's unexplained, there's really no reason that Amon could not have found Tarrlok's hideout.  Tenzin's capture is a major plot hole, though, and attempting to explain it by saying Amon found Tarrlok's hideout fails because that's still an unexplained plot hole itself.  You can't fill a hole with another hole.




The capture of Tenzin does not require fabrication and it is consistent with what we know without much pretense, since he was nearly captured by the Equalists at least three times. All that's needed here is: "ah they finally got him." 

My presumption that it had to do with threatening Rohan is based on direct dialogue. They had Pema and Rohan imprisoned, and I'm presuming that was meant to allude to how they managed to catch the one person they couldn't subdue.


I find it interesting that they never went after Katara. Seems like she's someone they wouldn't want meddling around, but I suppose there's no point involving her or anyone else around RC until the actually capture RC. I can reason that they never went after the United Forces because they were waiting to spring the trap. 


That's simple PIS, though, because they should have known Bumi would destroy them all no matter what the fuck Hiroshi Sato invented.


Also kinda interested in knowing Iroh II's relationship with Aang. If Aang died 17 years ago, he should have been well old enough to have known and remember him, especially if he's potentially the future Fire Lord. There was definitely a geniality and recognition to the way he thanked Aang when the mask fell


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember when someone was debating with me as to why Aang not being able to bend on the Lion-Turtle was a plot hole.
My memory may be fuzzy but the same person may have tried to explain to me that Waterbenders from the Northern Water Tribe traveling to the SWT tribe to rebuild it was a plot hole because rebuilding is done _after_ a war and not during.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2012)

AVClub girl does have a great theory about how Korra was contemplating suicide when she was on the cliff. That's certainly a logical trigger for the Avatar State... and a great question: would the Avatar Spirit kick in if an Avatar made a conscious choice to do that?


Anyway, because the tear was POV and it fell over the edge, its very reasonable to presume that they wanted us to believe that Korra was looking over the edge and thinking dark thoughts. And I add my theory that the glimmer was Korra's eyes glowing as she triggered her Avatar Spirit.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> Oman if it really bothers you that much, rewatch the episode. When it gets to the part where Korra says "We saw them get away!" pause it and in your best Amon impression say, "Sorry Avatar, not even a sky bison can outrun Sato's new air crafts," then press play.



This

Also after your part add in, "Now prepare for your vag to be equalized permanently."


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> AVClub girl does have a great theory about how Korra was contemplating suicide when she was on the cliff. That's certainly a logical trigger for the Avatar State... and a great question: would the Avatar Spirit kick in if an Avatar made a conscious choice to do that?


I don't think so. I don't think the Avatar's predecessors are capable of overriding the current one's free will. Whenever they enter the Avatar State they're still in control, they're just relying on their forefather's power.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't think so. I don't think the Avatar's predecessors are capable of overriding the current one's free will. Whenever they enter the Avatar State they're still in control, they're just relying on their forefather's power.



I'm pretty sure Roku said the Avatar State is pure survival instinct.

Also remember in Sozin's comet, Aang had to stop the Avatar State just before killing Ozai when he was going to impale him.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I'm pretty sure Roku said the Avatar State is pure survival instinct.
> 
> Also remember in Sozin's comet, Aang had to stop the Avatar State just before killing Ozai when he was going to impale him.


You're right, my mistake. 

Yeah, a suicide attempt would probably result in attempted override, but wouldn't a fully realized Avatar be able to regain control?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I remember when someone was debating with me as to why Aang not being able to bend on the Lion-Turtle was a plot hole.
> My memory may be fuzzy but the same person may have tried to explain to me that Waterbenders from the Northern Water Tribe traveling to the SWT tribe to rebuild it was a plot hole because rebuilding is done _after_ a war and not during.



DoubleFacePalm.jpg

...and Aang did bend on the LionTurtle.  He shot a blast of air to see if he was in the spirit world or not.  He just couldn't earthbend the hexagon he found, because it wasn't earth, it was part of the turtle's shell.


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2012)

There were more "plot holes" in A:TLA... Like why no one could identify that Aang was the avatar or an airbender since he did have airbending tattoos, or why no one knew what the Fire Lord's son looked like. He had a scar on his face! You may argue that the technology is not advanced enough, which is okay.. But look at Legend of Korra. How come a bunch of people were unable to identify the Avatar? There are newspapers out and shit, but people are still like, "oh my god, you can earth bend and water bend, what the fuck are you?" Ba Sing Se is a plot hole.. People traveling in and out of it and somehow, they're oblivious to the war?


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> The capture of Tenzin does not require fabrication and it is consistent with what we know without much pretense, since he was nearly captured by the Equalists at least three times. All that's needed here is: "ah they finally got him."
> 
> My presumption that it had to do with threatening Rohan is based on direct dialogue. They had Pema and Rohan imprisoned, and I'm presuming that was meant to allude to how they managed to catch the one person they couldn't subdue.



It's not consistent with what we know, because we know that Tenzin's family escaped.  Should I even mention how them just being captured with no apparent effort makes Lin's sacrifice pointless?



Friday said:


> There were more "plot holes" in A:TLA... Like why no one could identify that Aang was the avatar or an airbender since he did have airbending tattoos, or why no one knew what the Fire Lord's son looked like. He had a scar on his face! You may argue that the technology is not advanced enough, which is okay.. But look at Legend of Korra. How come a bunch of people were unable to identify the Avatar? There are newspapers out and shit, but people are still like, "oh my god, you can earth bend and water bend, what the fuck are you?" Ba Sing Se is a plot hole.. People traveling in and out of it and somehow, they're oblivious to the war?



No, none of those are plot holes.  There's no reason that the general population should recognize Aang's tattoos (Air Nomads have been gone for a century, after all) or Zuko's face (photography didn't exist).  As for Korra, I did find it kind of odd that Bolin and Mako didn't recognize her.  The narrative doesn't even tell us that the citizens of Ba Sing Se are oblivious to the war, they just aren't allowed to _talk_ about it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 25, 2012)

A plot hole, as I recognize it, is something that is completely illogical to the established story. Tenzin and his family being captured is easily explained in a number of ways. At best them not showing it should be a minor gripe.

What we have established:
- Amon has been repeatedly trying to capture Tenzin 
- Airships are faster than flying bison
- Airplanes are even faster
- Tenzin is protective of his family and won't put them at risk

You don't have to change the facts of the story to make it plausible that Tenzin was finally captured so it's not a plot hole. Definitely not a major plot hole. 



Oman said:


> Should I even mention how them just being captured with no apparent effort makes Lin's sacrifice pointless?


So it's pointless to do everything in your power to try and help your friends if it doesn't go their way in the end? 

Quite frankly if someone took a bullet for me and I got stabbed two seconds later I'm still going to appreciate the fact that they were willing to take a bullet for me. Nothing would be able to diminish the level of friendship and care they displayed by putting themselves at risk to help me. That's just me though.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 25, 2012)

I read on Tumblr that Season II will start in September....personally I think that's bull. I doubt we see Season II till 2013


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I read on Tumblr that Season II will start in September....personally I think that's bull. I doubt we see Season II till 2013



September 2013.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 25, 2012)

Really? No one else was disappointed that Korra got her bending back just like that? I'm not saying it's a plot hole. I have no business in this plot hole discussion. I'm just saying the way her issues were resolved was incredibly disappointing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2012)

I can be more forgiving of "deus ex machinas" if I feel the hero deserved it. It's not like Korra didn't earn her happy ending.


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2012)

Penny Arcade did a  poking fun at Legend of Korra shipping.

Yeah, _that_ Penny Arcade.  I'm confused too, but amused as well.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 25, 2012)

FINALLY!!!





> It's been a fantastic year for fans of "Avatar: The Last Airbender." Not only did the "Legend of Korra" animated series debuted to near-universal critical and fan acclaim, but Dark Horse continued to up the "Avatar" ante with its graphic novel series "The Promise," which helps fill in the gap between the end of "Avatar:The Last Airbender" and "Legend of Korra." Written by "American Born Chinese" creator Gene Luen Yang with art by Gurihiru Studios, the three-part graphic novel series wraps in September -- but that doesn't mean it's the end of Avatar Aang's adventures.
> 
> This weekend at the American Library Association, Dark Horse announced Yang and Gurihiru will return for a second "Avatar: The Last Airbender" graphic novel series called "The Search," which explores the biggest unsolved mystery in "Avatar" lore: what happened to Prince Zuko's mother?
> 
> CBR News spoke with Yang, a longtime "Avatar: The Last Airbender" fan, about his work on "The Search," wrapping up "The Promise, his feelings about "Legend of Korra," the challenge of linking the two shows and their characters together and the return of Princess Azula.



Continued in above link.


----------



## Darth (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha great interview.

Surprising that they actually decided to dedicate an entire series of comics to the Fire Nation Siblings. 

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like we'll find out what happened to Zuko's mom by the end of next year maybe.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2012)

I was just about to post that piece of news.
Also, who's going to be the first to complain that Zuko's search for his mom isn't animated?
Perhaps this will be an "incredible tale" after all. As soon as this story is complete, I'll ask Giancarlo Volpe the difference between the sequence he storyboarded for the finale and the Gene Yang version. He was kind enough after all to tell me how Jet's death was originally portrayed before Nickelodeon stepped in.


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I was just about to post that piece of news.
> Also, who's going to be the first complain that Zuko's search for his mom isn't animated?
> Perhaps this will be an "incredible tale" after all. As soon as this story is complete, I'll ask Giancarlo Volpe the difference between the sequence he storyboarded for the finale and the Gene Yang version. He was kind enough after all to tell me how Jet's death was originally portrayed before Nickelodeon stepped in.



Not me.  I'm fine with it being portrayed in comics.  The time for A:TLA to be the focus of animated projects has passed; LoK is in that spotlight now.  Based on the first two parts of "The Promise" I'm sure Yang can pull this story off in comic form.

I remember hearing that Jet's death was altered from the original storyboard, but I've never seen the details.  Would you mind sharing what Volpe had to say?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2012)

Oman said:


> Not me.  I'm fine with it being portrayed in comics.  The time for A:TLA to be the focus of animated projects has passed; LoK is in that spotlight now.  Based on the first two parts of "The Promise" I'm sure Yang can pull this story off in comic form.
> 
> I remember hearing that Jet's death was altered from the original storyboard, but I've never seen the details.  Would you mind sharing what Volpe had to say?



When he wrote back to me he thought that it was already common knowledge within the fandom. I replied that it wasn't because I'd wanted to know ever since it was mentioned in a question asked to Bryan at a Comic-Con several years back.

Essentially, Longshot was supposed to take Jet out because he was acting insane under the Lake Laogai brainwashing The Nick censors came into the writer's room and said that Jet's friend shouldn't be the one to kill him.

That's it. For whatever reason M&B couldn't mention this in the commentary for the episode. Doesn't really seem like that big a deal.


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> When he wrote back to me he thought that it was already common knowledge within the fandom. I replied that it wasn't because I'd wanted to know ever since it was mentioned in a question asked to Bryan at a Comic-Con several years back.
> 
> Essentially Longshot was supposed to take Jet out because he was acting insane under the Lake Laogai brainwashing The Nick censors came into the writer's room and said that Jet's friend shouldn't be the one to kill him.
> 
> That's it. For whatever reason M&B couldn't mention this in the commentary for the episode. Doesn't really seem like that big a deal.



Hm...can't say I like the idea of Longshot killing Jet.  I'm sure the team would have done it well, but I don't fault the Nickelodeon censors for saying that can't happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 25, 2012)

Fucking hell, there go my hopes and dreams for anything resembling a satisfying conclusion.


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Also, who's going to be the first complain that Zuko's search for his mom isn't animated?



You're a fucking prophet, SS7.


----------



## Noah (Jun 25, 2012)

I swear, I have to be the only person in the world who was 100% satisfied with Zuko just demanding to know where she was. Implied resolution can be just as fun if you use your imagination!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2012)

I actually imagined that a sequel series of Avatar would have a story arc revolving around Zuko leaving his throne to find his mom, and Team Avatar pursuing him before Korra was announced.


----------



## Darth (Jun 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I actually imagined that a sequel series of Avatar would have a story arc revolving around Zuko leaving his throne to find his mom, and Team Avatar pursuing him before Korra was announced.



you were more or less on target with the newest announced comic series, "The Search".


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2012)

is it worth reading The Promise? and if yes can i read it online and where


----------



## Noah (Jun 25, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> is it worth reading The Promise? and if yes can i read it online and where



Totally worth it. You can read it online  and .


----------



## Burke (Jun 25, 2012)

I really hope azula is there because she got better over the course of a year+, and that the chance to finally see her mother again, and make amends will convince her to tag along.

That or she just hunts her brother and the avatar as they do it.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

Nickelodeon makes me laugh, interfering with Jet's death but showing a suicide + murder.


----------



## Darth (Jun 25, 2012)

^One show featured characters from the ages of 10-14. 

The other showcases main characters from the ages of 16-50+. 

The Legend of Korra is most obviously meant for more mature audiences.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 25, 2012)

The Search looks promising


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2012)

lol Darth, get rid of your sig or nobody will be able to read your posts.


----------



## Wan (Jun 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> lol Darth, get rid of your sig or nobody will be able to read your posts.



Psh, what sort of ancient PC are you running?


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Nickelodeon makes me laugh, interfering with Jet's death but showing a suicide + murder.



Jet wasn't cool enough


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> Psh, what sort of ancient PC are you running?



This.
 I can run 40 of those gifs.
and crysis


----------



## Kakuzan (Jun 26, 2012)

What?s so bad at showing dead characters on a cartoon? It doens?t traumatize them, it makes them mature. I watched dragonball z when I was little and never bitched about the many deaths that occurred. Hell I only felt sorry for goku(Suicide/killing raditz) and made the series alot more fun and thrilling .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2012)

It's not about showing dead characters (they've always shown dead characters) it's about showing the murder and in this case, suicide.


----------



## Kakuzan (Jun 26, 2012)

I think alot of young watchers don?t really care. For example, there are alot of young people who play call of duty, but it doesn?t affect their life. And call of duty is far more worse than most cartoons seen on tv.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2012)

That doesn't make it acceptable.  It's the parents that are the concern.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> Apparently Azula is going to be involved.  There you go, DDJ.  You finally get to see Azula involved in the comics.



Excellent; I am very pleased by this announcement. Finally, the greatest mystery in this series shall be solved!

Of course, because Ursa's fate has been such a great mystery for so long, I am certain that many fans of the series have formulated their own theories as to her fate, so does anyone here believe that, regardless of what the story writers write in this new comic, at least some fans shall be disappointed?

As for Azula, that cover artwork causes me to worry that she shall still be evil and/or mentally unstable in the story, as I am very much hoping that she shall overcome her psychological problems and reconcile with Zuko eventually. Does anyone else hope for that?

Also, I have noticed that most fans, when they draw their own artwork of this series, illustrate Zuko with long hair when depicting him as an adult, very similar to Ozai's hair, yet official works still show him with shorter hair. Does anyone here believe that he shall eventually grow out his hair, or keep it as it currently is?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2012)

Was there any way to not show the final twist of Tarlok's and Amon's relationship?

I'm sure Nick heard complaints; some parents stopped allowing their kids to watch WWE when Johnny Ace abused his power. But I think with something this important (the original end of the series), it's worth it to take risks. Maybe not so much for the death of a side character (Jet, though he is one of my favorites ;___.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Of course, because Ursa's fate has been such a great mystery for son long, I am certain that many fans of the series have formulated their own theories as to her fate, so does anyone here believe that, regardless of what the story writers write in this new comic, at least some fans shall be disappointed?


I am under the belief that Ursa is hiding out in the remains of Ozai's beach house on Ember Island disguised as the ghost of the late Fire Lord Sozin. She uses the spirit disguise ensuring that no one attempts to damage the home and using it as a place to have the memories of her happy family near by. Zuko then finds her with the help of the Momo Gang when rumors began to spread that children were being shooed away by the ghost of Sozin and being told to return home to their mothers who must be worried sick. When the Momo Gang investigates and attempts to trap the spirit their plan goes awry but the lucky interference of the scared but brave Momo salvages the plan and reveals that the Sozin ghost was actually Ursa. After cursing the foiling of her near escape, if not for the lemur named Momo and those pesky Avatar friends, her and Zuko embrace. Then they all ride off on the mystery bison and go watch a play.

There will always be a group of fans that will be displeased with whatever direction they decide to go with Ursa's fate, but I for one am quite confident the comic will outshine my theory tenfold so am looking forward to it.


----------



## Wan (Jun 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Excellent; I am very pleased by this announcement. Finally, the greatest mystery in this series shall be solved!
> 
> Of course, because Ursa's fate has been such a great mystery for son long, I am certain that many fans of the series have formulated their own theories as to her fate, so does anyone here believe that, regardless of what the story writers write in this new comic, at least some fans shall be disappointed?



Oh heck yes.  There are some fans disappointed even now just by the fact that it's going to be a comic.  Alas, it's impossible to please all fans.



> As for Azula, that cover artwork causes me to worry that she shall still be evil and/or mentally unstable in the story, as I am very much hoping that she shall overcome her psychological problems and reconcile with Zuko eventually. Does anyone else hope for that?



In the interview Yang refers to Azula as a protagonist, so I think she is reconciled somehow.



> Also, I have noticed that most fans, when they draw their own artwork of this series, illustrate Zuko with long hair when depicting him as an adult, very similar to Ozai's hair, yet official works still show him with shorter hair. Does anyone here believe that he shall eventually grow out his hair, or keep it as it currently is?



Initially Zuko was going to have long hair for "The Promise", but it was decided that he looked too ridiculous with long hair.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

Protagonist doesn't mean hero.

It could easily be that we'll see things from her perspective a lot even if she's still trying to kill everyone.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2012)

Just saw this on the memebase


Damn it, i want to know this mans life!
I want to know about all their lives!

The best i can do is hope that in a few months, deviant art will be done drawing them all.

I found a really good quality pic.


I wanna draw them all ;_;


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I found a really good quality pic.
> 
> 
> I wanna draw them all ;_;



There are so many Avatars, each with their own story to tell, but I doubt that the story writers shall elaborate on any Avatars who have not already been the main focus of a story, to leave such details to the imaginations of the audience. Is anyone else here disappointed that the Air Nomad Avatars are the only ones with tattoos? I would like to see Avatars from other factions with glowing tattoos, as well.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2012)

Avatar Roku is still my favorite /past Avatar to date. 

Although Aang and Korra are still awesome. Korra suffers a bit too much from the female "shipping romance blargh" aspects.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2012)

Im just thinking, since every one of those avatars has a unique design that there must be atleast a couple pieces of concept art for each one.

We must see this concept art ;_;


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 27, 2012)

my friends wife just sent this pic a few minutes ago. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







I'm the one who introduced his dad to Avatar, and in turn, he got the series for his kid. So I feel at least a small swell of pride knowing I'm partially responsible for this.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2012)

^Amazing  


St. Burke said:


> Im just thinking, since every one of those avatars has a unique design that there must be atleast a couple pieces of concept art for each one.
> 
> We must see this concept art ;_;


If only Koi were here 

The first waterbender to the far left looks fierce.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> Avatar Roku is still my favorite /past Avatar to date.
> 
> Although Aang and Korra are still awesome. Korra suffers a bit too much from the female "shipping romance blargh" aspects.



I agree. Roku for me is better overall. But Aang is just indescribably bad ass when in avatar state. How many times have i got that tingling sensation when he entered the avatar state... "YOU MUZZLED APPA?"
Badass.


----------



## Noah (Jun 27, 2012)

Just noticed the order of all the avatar in the screenshot. After the third row (ending in mysterious badass old earthbender man avatar), it starts skipping elements. 

From left to right, I'm looking at: water, water, air, fire, earth, air, fire.

Never mind that they started out going from right to left. Ignore that fact. I wonder if it means anything, means nothing at all, or if it's just lazy artsmanship.

I need to knoooooooow.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

So, I am wondering: if the second Iroh can use lightning, is this an indication that Zuko learned to do so, or did Iroh develop the skill himself?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't check atm, but does anyone know if The Promise (and comics in general) are available on Google Books?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Noah said:


> Just noticed the order of all the avatar in the screenshot. After the third row (ending in mysterious badass old earthbender man avatar), it starts skipping elements.
> 
> From left to right, I'm looking at: water, water, air, fire, earth, air, fire.
> 
> ...



I shall presume that that is simply how the artist illustrated the image; being that it is unlikely that the story writers have given names or written detailed backstories for any Avatars before Yangchen, I imagine that there was no strict rule for the order in which they should appear in that scene.


----------



## Burke (Jun 28, 2012)

Actually DDJ, most every background chacter in cartoons like this that are shown for more than a second get concept art.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, I am wondering: if the second Iroh can use lightning, is this an indication that Zuko learned to do so, or did Iroh develop the skill himself?



No, no, no... Iroh learned Teabending, which you get by combining Firebending with the motions of Waterbending. This, in turn, made him grow younger instead of older. So the Iroh we've seen is the original Iroh, just younger. He also puts on his nephew's voice to throw off suspicion.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> No, no, no... Iroh learned Teabending, which you get by combining Firebending with the motions of Waterbending. This, in turn, made him grow younger instead of older. So the Iroh we've seen is the original Iroh, just younger. He also puts on his nephew's voice to throw off suspicion.



BEST.THEORY.EVER


----------



## Darth (Jun 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> No, no, no... Iroh learned Teabending, which you get by combining Firebending with the motions of Waterbending. This, in turn, made him grow younger instead of older. So the Iroh we've seen is the original Iroh, just younger. He also puts on his nephew's voice to throw off suspicion.



Flawless Logic.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I do hope that Zuko appears in this series, as he is currently the only major protagonist from the first series who has not yet been see in this series. How might he be worked into this series: in a flashback, or in person?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2012)

Well he is still alive. So maybe both.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2012)

Noah said:


> Just noticed the order of all the avatar in the screenshot. After the third row (ending in mysterious badass old earthbender man avatar), it starts skipping elements.
> 
> From left to right, I'm looking at: water, water, air, fire, earth, air, fire.
> 
> ...



Maybe that's the order in terms of how strong a connection the current avatar has to their specific previous past lives. So while the connection is always strongest with the more immediate past lives, demonstrating the avatar cycle pattern, as it goes further back the connections become more varied and break pattern depending on the current avatar.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I have noticed that Sokka has had only a very brief appearance in this series, and it was never revealed if he ever had any offspring, so does anyone here hope that that mystery shall be solved at some point? And does anyone here believe that he remained together with Suki, or possibly found another romantic interest?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

There's no reason to believe he and Suki didn't go the distance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There's no reason to believe he and Suki didn't go the distance.



Yes, except for the exchange of dialogue between Zuko and Suki in _The Promise: Part II,_ unless that was simply Suki displaying concern for Zuko.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, except for the exchange of dialogue between Zuko and Suki in _The Promise: Part II,_ unless that was simply Suki displaying concern for Zuko.


Suki showed no romantic interest in Zuko nor Zuko toward her in part 2. Suki's concern for Zuko was friend based and possibly even simply professional based. She was part of his security and was concerned for his state of mind. Nothing really suggested it was romantic when read in context, the spoilers just made it look that way.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2012)

That and the rabid shippers.


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> That and the rabid shippers.



Oh the disease they bring.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2012)

_Everyone_ knows that Sokka got with Toph in the end. If you think Lin's Metalbending is awesome now, wait 'til she uses her Dad's space sword.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2012)

....

Wait for it













.....

Wait for it....




































....
Wait for it....


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

DDJ, just... just take a break for a bit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 29, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> DDJ, just... just take a break for a bit.



What do you mean by that? Take a break from what?


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Velocity said:


> _Everyone_ knows that Sokka got with Toph in the end. If you think Lin's Metalbending is awesome now, wait 'til she uses her Dad's space sword.



Sokka x Toph is terrible, shame on you for even mentioning it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2012)

Tokka is King Kanon.



DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by that? Take a break from what?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At present, the identity of Lin's father is still unknown, but Sokka and Toph seem to be a popular pairing among fans. I have no objection to them as a romantic couple, but their being a couple would make Sokka Lin's father, and thus cause her and Tenzin to be related, if only distantly, meaning that their brief romance would be incestuous in nature. I certainly have no objection to incestuous relationships (more specifically, incestuous relationships between cousins or siblings, as I find parent/child i*c*st to be as disturbing as does the average person in my culture), but the writers of this story may not wish to present such relationships to their target audience. Of course, Zuko and Azula?s interactions certainly seemed to be incestuous at time, plus, each of them interacted very well with their opposite-sex parent while being very hostile toward their same-sex parent (which, in my mind, was an instance of Freudian/Oedipal subtext),  but as they were the Fire Nation's royal family, and two of them were villains, perhaps the writers believed that such subtext in their relationships was acceptable.





Im very confused right now


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> my friends wife just sent this pic a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



  .


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

That's the worst hair-cut I've seen in a while.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2012)

dat #swaang


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 30, 2012)

Velocity said:


> _Everyone_ knows that Sokka got with Toph in the end.


Pfft, _everyone_ knows the real Iroh is Lin's father.  Not even you can deny the power of tea.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by that? Take a break from what?



The forums.....or life.


----------



## Darth (Jun 30, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Pfft, _everyone_ knows the real Iroh is Lin's father.  Not even you can deny the power of tea.



Oh god that raises disturbing images. 

@Linkdarkside That pic is amazing! Plus rep for the find!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Tokka is King Kanon.



The King is Dead. LinZin can't be H.M.S. First Cousins.


----------



## Burke (Jun 30, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> The King is Dead. LinZin can't be H.M.S. First Cousins.



how progressive


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> The King is Dead. LinZin can't be H.M.S. First Cousins.



Why not? Are you saying that such a relationship would not be acceptable for the target audience of this series?


----------



## Noah (Jul 1, 2012)

I can't recall the last time I did a smh at someone not physically in my presence.

And then there was right now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2012)

I recall that Iroh (the first Iroh) once used his bending to warm his tea, and he did not even produce open flames to do so; as firebending is the manipulation of heat, he simply heated the tea itself.

Therefore, I wonder: did a waterbender ever use their skill to dry their clothing after being soaked? I cannot recall if any waterbender did, but that would be a remarkably useful skill to possess.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't remember if Katara removed water from clothing, but I do recall in the episode after The Library Aang accidentally soaked some papers they retrieved from there and she merely bended the water from them, immediately drying them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't remember if Katara removed water from clothing, but I do recall in the episode after The Library Aang accidentally soaked some papers they retrieved from there and she merely bended the water from them, immediately drying them.



In that case, I shall presume that a waterbender could also remove water from saturated clothing, as well.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 2, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Im very confused right now



Long story short if Toph and Sokka happened Lin and Tenzin would be cousins. And you know nick. They would never allow cousins to date in a show.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Therefore, I wonder: did a waterbender ever use their skill to dry their clothing after being soaked? I cannot recall if any waterbender did, but that would be a remarkably useful skill to possess.


Korra does something to this effect when she sneaks into the Pro-bending Arena.


----------



## Noah (Jul 2, 2012)

Aang used airbending to dry himself off at least once.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 2, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Long story short if Toph and Sokka happened Lin and Tenzin would be cousins. And you know nick. They would never allow cousins to date in a show.



Why not? Are they worried that they would be seen as promoting such behavior?

Also, I found a new image on _DeviantArt,_ and I wish to share it with this forum.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I recall that Iroh (the first Iroh) once used his bending to warm his tea, and he did not even produce open flames to do so; as firebending is the manipulation of heat, he simply heated the tea itself.
> 
> Therefore, I wonder: did a waterbender ever use their skill to dry their clothing after being soaked? I cannot recall if any waterbender did, but that would be a remarkably useful skill to possess.


She'd be able to do that remember when Mom spilled their water into the Sand and Katara quickly retrieved it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool pic DDJ  Anybody think Mai still alive?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 2, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Long story short if Toph and Sokka happened Lin and Tenzin would be cousins. And you know nick. They would never allow cousins to date in a show.



They encouraged CHEATING on the show. I doubt i*c*st is worrying for them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2012)

I doubt that she is.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Cool pic DDJ  Anybody think Mai still alive?



Being 80+ years old would be too boring.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2012)

Before it was confirmed that Zuko was alive, I read a fanfic set before LoK.  It was basically Mai musing over all the events in her life saying she hated them.  At the end, it was revealed that she was standing at Zuko's grave so she says something like "but they were with you.  Without you, I hate living"


----------



## Wan (Jul 2, 2012)

Ffffft, newbies.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> They encouraged CHEATING on the show.



Oh definitely. It was almost a PSA.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 3, 2012)

So I started watching this show 2 days ago and am halfway through season 3, seriously addictive 

lol when I saw the thread title I thought more seasons were released


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2012)

No doubt you only started watching it because you kept hearing about how good "The Legend of Korra" was. 

People like you sicken me.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 3, 2012)

No bro I started watching because of the universal praise of the live action movie 
!

and well its kind of hard to ignore LoK when so many people have sets around here, tbh yes I was thinking of watching LoK only but fortunately decided to watch the last airbender first


----------



## Wan (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Avatar fandom Dr. Douchebag.   I hope you enjoy the rest of the series!  And yes, it's a good idea to watch the first show before watching Legend of Korra, since Legend of Korra comes after A:TLA and builds upon the world A:TLA introduced.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> They encouraged CHEATING on the show. I doubt i*c*st is worrying for them.



For give me for needing to ask, but when did that occur?



Oman said:


> Ffffft, newbies.





That is so hilarious, especially Aang at the end.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2012)

Something I noticed while re-watching the show. 

Zhao, who is supposed to be smart, was really stupid by not killing Aang. He said he'd keep him alive (barely), because if he died, he'd just be reborn.

But if he killed him, Sozins Comet would come around long before the new avatar was old enough to do anything. Plus, air bending would be gone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 4, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Something I noticed while re-watching the show.
> 
> Zhao, who is supposed to be smart, was really stupid by not killing Aang. He said he'd keep him alive (barely), because if he died, he'd just be reborn.
> 
> But if he killed him, Sozins Comet would come around long before the new avatar was old enough to do anything. Plus, air bending would be gone.



I suppose that the best way to justify that is that it was a plot device to keep Aang alive, or that Zhao simply was a rather incompetent character.

To change the subject, when I learned that Tenzin was the youngest sibling in his family, I was surprised, as his personality is more what I expect from an older sibling: serious and stern in behavior, in comparison to the wild and hyperactive behavior that his siblings, Bumi and Kya, are said to possess. Other examples in this franchise would be Mako, who is more serious than the less-than-serious Bolin, or Jinora, who is very calm and rational, compared to the wild and emotional Ikki and Meelo. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2012)

Zhao wasn't really smart, Zuko outwitted him a number of times.  He was just conniving, we get a hint of this in Season 1 as well as Season 2.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 5, 2012)

Azula as firelord would have been scary, she was smarter and stronger than zhao/zuko and eventually would have been stronger than ozai

but she one crazy bitch


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2012)

here


Disappointed greatly in Ed Liu. It's pitiful to see him make the same quibbles he's spent 6 years fighting against.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> She shall be appearing in _The Search,_ so I imagine that her growth potential shall be further explored, then, or at least I certainly hope that it shall be explored.



Totally read this in jean luc picard's voice


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2012)

Rewatched 10, just noticed Lin dropped "The Last Airbenders" in one scene xD


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Totally read this in jean luc picard's voice



The similarity of my previous post to the opening narration from _Star Trek_ was unintentional and coincidental, but that makes me wonder if the creators of this series would ever be able to convince Patrick Stewart to play a role in this franchise, which would be very awesome, in my mind (and, on an unrelated note, I still cannot believe, and dislike, that Patrick Stewart was one of the few actors from _Star Trek: the Next Generation_ who did not have a role in _Gargoyles;_ he would have been awesome as Oberon or any character who appeared during the episodes that were set in medieval Scotland).


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 5, 2012)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Rewatched 10, just noticed Lin dropped "The Last Airbenders" in one scene xD



Yeah, they could have written it as "The only airbenders left" but it's more emotionally impactful the other way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2012)

I actually suspect that in her prime (before she went crazy), Zuko was more powerful than Fire Lord Ozai. Well, maybe Ozai was still technically more powerful (is there any reason his fire wasn't blue?), but Azula would've been smart enough to take him on (Ozai just seemed to sling a lot of power around, but he never gives the impression that he's much of a tactician).

On another topic, I re-watched "The Last Airbender" movie. Once again, I don't think the movie is atrocious. It's just not very good. Shyalamamanandog rips out its soul by not including any of the humor and there is a continuous feeling that the production was rushed.

I don't think the actors are that bad, but M. Night directed them poorly. The worst line in the whole movie was Sokka's "It's trying to eat me" bit early on. It's just so awkwardly delivered and that's something M. Night could've easily fixed just by telling him how to do it. 

With child actors, their performances often depend on the director, so I blame him far more than the kids in the movie. I actually thought Katara's actress did okay, but I didn't like how they used her character.

Oddly, I really liked the dude who played Zhao. He's hammy in a fun way and I wish he had more to do. I also prefer movie-Zuko over cartoon-Zuko. I've never been a huge Zuko fan (either he's so annoyingly over-the-top or his personality is reduced to sheer angst and he's boring) and like how Zuko was more low key. 

But as a whole, I don't think you could make a movie based on the cartoon without 

-changing a lot.
- Probably 3 movies per book. 

M. Night bit off more than he could chew and the execution of the already weak script was average at best. Awkward at worst.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

> I also prefer movie-Zuko over cartoon-Zuko.


lol what am i reading


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> lol what am i reading



I really don't like cartoon Zuko? 

He's your typical cliched 'redemption' villain.

He at first is loud, brash and egotistical but has a personality. 

But when he finds redemption, he becomes sullen and boring. 

Look at most shounen manga/anime. These types of characters always are like that. 

The movie Zuko at least was a harmless character (as in he never irritated me)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

I never found him boring. Doesn't matter what you do with a character if you ask me, but how you do it. And I personally found that they did it well. But I am in the process of re-watching the series, so I'll try to see where you're coming from.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2012)

Well look at some of these former villains.

Naruto had Neji and Gaara. Both of them had personalities, even if in Gaara's case, that personality was "psychotic narcissist". When they turned good, both became the stoic guys and that was the extent of their personalities.

DBZ had....well, everyone. Vegeta was smooth, cocky and highly intelligent as a villain. The more he became a good guy though, he became....the stoic guy again who often didn't bother speak. He was usually angry too. This is even more apparent with Picollo (although Picollo retained some as an anti-hero during the Namic saga). He also had a cocky, ruthless personality but when he became a full on good guy, he was another stoic character who rarely exhibited any emotions.

Or you'll have guys like Ikkaku and Renji from Bleach. When you first meet them, they are fiery, excitable and somewhat cocky. While Ikkaku retained this somewhat, the more and more we see them develop, the more angsty they become. now the majority of their fights tend to be 'stop looking down on me' driven.

Usually it's just a matter of cliched villain traits being removed from their personality. The problem is, those almost always made their personalities. So they're all reduced to being stoic (and imo) boring.

To me, Zuko is no different. He was loud, arrogant, pompous and angsty but as he developed, he merely became stoic and angsty. He's so heavy handed about it, which is the reason why I'm not one of his bigger fans.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2012)

It's Namek.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2012)

Whoops, always forget how to spell that....


----------



## Wan (Jul 5, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't think the actors are that bad, but M. Night directed them poorly. The worst line in the whole movie was Sokka's "It's trying to eat me" bit early on. It's just so awkwardly delivered and that's something M. Night could've easily fixed just by telling him how to do it.



Sadly, that's one of movie!Sokka's few lines that is written as something show!Sokka might actually say.  The other one being when Katara accidentally freezes Sokka (much like in the premiere episode).  Neither is actually portrayed as something close to show!Sokka.

And about that moment when Katara freezes Sokka -- in the show, when Katara accidentally froze Sokka she immediately made up for it by freezing some Fire Nation soldiers.  She made up for her ineptitude and was worth something.  In the movie, she just freezes Sokka and gets captured.  And feminism marches onward...



MartialHorror said:


> I really don't like cartoon Zuko?
> 
> He's your typical cliched 'redemption' villain.
> 
> ...



That's an overly simplistic description of Zuko.

There is a bit of cliche to Zuko's character, but the same could be said about the Avatar series on whole.  What makes the difference is the depth.  Episodes like "The Storm" and "Zuko Alone" gives Zuko background, motivation, and pathos.  There are distinct reasons in his past for him to turn against his father and we see that he has a good nature.  It's not like flatter "redemption villains" who are entertaining villains that suddenly or gradually change sides...for whatever reason.

And I'd disagree that Zuko got boring after his heel-face turn. He had interesting interactions with Aang, Sokka, and Katara in the episodes leading up to Sozin's Comet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2012)

All (or most) of the guys I referenced had back stories that explained why they are the way they are too. They all have depth.

With that said, 'boring' is a very subjective term. Obviously most people like Zuko more than I do. 

lol, the films funniest moment is when Katara freezes Sokka. That actually kind of worked. I didn't mind her getting captured because at that point, she was still a novice. I could be wrong, but didn't more time pass between then and when the series began in the show? Her improvement would make more sense. But in the movie, she isn't supposed to be any better than she was in the beginning.  It's too bad the effects just didn't seem to follow her movements very well though. I didn't mind the "he's trying to eat me" line, which Im pretty sure was in the show. It was just delivered so terribly. I felt bad for the actor.


----------



## Wan (Jul 6, 2012)

Show!Katara had the moment where she accidentally froze Sokka but then was able to freeze Fire Nation soldiers in the very premiere of the show, so she would have still been a novice then too.

And no, the "It's trying to eat me!" line wasn't in the show.  Heaven forbid a line from the _show_ actually being in the movie...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 7, 2012)

Finished LoK too


----------



## Piekage (Jul 7, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Disappointed greatly in Ed Liu. It's pitiful to see him make the same quibbles he's spent 6 years fighting against.



How so? I'm not to familar with his work.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2012)

Piekage said:


> How so? I'm not to familar with his work.



He usually defends Avatar against the nonsense of accusations that they play dirty pool with plot and continuity. Most of those accusations are totally inconsequential, and he lays out a whole bevy of inconsequential grievances in that recap. Funny he brings up the preposterous Maxie Zeus review, since his defense of Avatar in the comments section, which basically tuned into a week long debate between Zeus and Liu, was his worst performance ever. He was decimated and probably did more damage to Avatar than good.





Side note: 



> On Monday at 9pm/8c, the Nicktoons channel will start airing the whole first season of Korra along with exclusive and extras!



I'm in the Netherlands right now, so I am expecting you guys to fill me in every day on this.


----------



## Wan (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Finished LoK too



Now you get to wait for new episodes like the rest of us longtime Avatar fans!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2012)

MartialHorror: in my mind, Zuko was one of the most complex and best-developed characters in the original series, displaying great depth of personality and undergoing many transitions in his life. The changes that you described in your previous posts are examples of character development, changes that Zuko experienced as he progressed in his journey.

When he was a child, his father shunned him, believing him to be inferior to his sister, Azula, but he at least had his mother as a source of comfort. Then his mother suddenly vanished leaving him alone and confused, and desperate to earn his father's respect in any way that he could. However, his father burned his face for being (in Ozai's mind) insolent and defiant, which then made Zuko decide to capture the Avatar, to prove to his father that he was competent.

During that adventure, Zuko met the Avatar, who was a child only slightly younger than himself, plus many other people, and saw that the Fire Nation's actions were causing more harm than benefit to the other people, which led him to gradually change his opinion about seeking his father's approval. In my mind, Zuko's greatest moment was definitely when he finally rejected his father in the throne room and declared that he would assist the Avatar in defeating Ozai. At that point, he finally had a clear goal in his life, one that was guaranteed to have a satisfying result and allow him to feel content and free of guilt or internal torment.

During the course of the series, Zuko went from unloved child to tormented adolescent to a person who had finally found peace and contentment. In my mind, his very serious and stoic attitude was a display that he was more mature and calm than he had been previously, and the same could be said for the other characters whom you mentioned, such as Vegeta, Gaara, and Neji. I find such development to be indicative of skill by the story writers.

To change the subject, I noticed that most Avatars are instructed in bending arts outside of their native element by other benders who are experienced and venerable masters of their arts; i.e., Roku was trained by people who were his age or older and Korra has learned from two master benders, as well (Katara and Tenzin; it is still unknown who her earth- and fire-bending instructors were, if she required instruction in those elements). However, Aang learned to bend elements outside of his native element from benders who were either the same age as him or only slightly older than himself (apart from brief lessons with Pakku). Why did the writers write the story in that manner? Was that because Katara, Toph, and Zuko were all major characters in their own right? Was it to emphasize that Aang was a very different Avatar from those who preceded him, and that he was helping to start a new era in the world?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

Katara, Toph, and Zuko were all master benders, so their age wasn't really a big deal I think. Aang was in a very unique situation though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2012)

I've never liked calling Katara a master lol. 

And the Korra subsection is so dead.


----------



## Wan (Jul 8, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> He usually defends Avatar against the nonsense of accusations that they play dirty pool with plot and continuity. Most of those accusations are totally inconsequential, and he lays out a whole bevy of inconsequential grievances in that recap. Funny he brings up the preposterous Maxie Zeus review, since his defense of Avatar in the comments section, which basically tuned into a week long debate between Zeus and Liu, was his worst performance ever. He was decimated and probably did more damage to Avatar than good.



That review by Maxie Zeus was preposterous -- frankly it felt like some of his complaints were stuff he made up.  And yes, Ed Liu's response to it was poor.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I've never liked calling Katara a master lol.
> 
> And the Korra subsection is so dead.



She was though.

And those sections always die once the series is on break lol. GoT hasn't had a post since mid June I think


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2012)

I know she was, I just never liked calling her one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

...why? Call her a prodigy or whatever. She had the best showings throughout the entire series. Imo anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know. Maybe 'cause I don't think she's as cool as Toph, Aang, or Zuko. /shrug


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

Katara is cool as fuck


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't know. Maybe 'cause I don't think she's as cool as Toph, Aang, or Zuko. /shrug



That is not necessarily true; while Katara was very emotional and quick to anger, and her impulsiveness caused trouble for her and her friends on more than one occasion, I do believe that she was very "cool" in numerous situations, such as her fight against Pakku or her role in the final during _Sozin's Comet._


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2012)

I said not _as_ cool. Not denying her cool moments.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

Katara teaching Aang Waterbending was a low point in the series as far as I'm concerned. The earlier episodes showed Aang learning Waterbending at a much faster rate than Katara, he was actually better than her. This made sense because he was the Avatar. 

Then the North Pole happened.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2012)

Oman said:


> That review by Maxie Zeus was preposterous -- frankly it felt like some of his complaints were stuff he made up.  And yes, Ed Liu's response to it was poor.



What bothered me was that he went in conciliatory. The whole time I'm thinking, "Fuck this guy! Stop trying to find consensus... ATTACK!" Maxie Zeus basically refused to apply the show's internal logic to anything, and that's where critics need to be taken apart... I'm still cross about that idiot getting off scratch free...



As for Katara, she's obviously the least cool main character, and probably one of the least cool people on the show altogether. She's designed that way: she's a matronly, overbearing, stubborn girl that often causes problems by trying to help. She criticizes Sokka for his temperament, but she's actually one of the most short-sighted people in the original series.

But she did stop the rain.



And I'm serious, there better be people here watching Nicktoons tonight.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2012)

I would be watching if I had cable.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2012)

I might watch if I had a TV.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 9, 2012)

Mako is a prick
Young Iroh is boss, he needs to get with asami , she deserves better than some brooding douchebag

that is all


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2012)

What's on nicktoons tonight?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 9, 2012)

Nicktoons is airing the first season of korra but with extra tidbits


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2012)

Darth said:


> What's on nicktoons tonight?





Ms. Jove said:


> Side note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Katara teaching Aang Waterbending was a low point in the series as far as I'm concerned. The earlier episodes showed Aang learning Waterbending at a much faster rate than Katara, he was actually better than her. This made sense because he was the Avatar.
> 
> Then the North Pole happened.


I agree with this. I understand Katara being a more powerful waterbender (as it implied she had great potential when emotional and needed a master to teach her to control it), but I never gathered how she was skilled enough to teach Aang since they both received generally the same amount of training.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 9, 2012)

Legend Of Korra: Anime or not?

Please discuss.






No, please don't. Just a callback to the many, many times a thread about Avatar would begin that way on various messageboards.


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyways, who saw Korra+ ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't understand why people even care if it's "anime" or not.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2012)

What, was it just Korra with "Avatar Extras"?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2012)

On Katara teaching Aang, it didn't really bother me since it was implied the only reason she started out weak was due to her lack of teacher. In fact, Aang even says something like this when she first starts teaching him. He got the hang of it quicker because she was able to teach him the basics, while she had to learn them herself. 

My only issue was when she defeated Zuko during the siege of the North. But I guess even that was acceptable because Zuko was fatigued and was in his wrong element.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> On Katara teaching Aang, it didn't really bother me since it was implied the only reason she started out weak was due to her lack of teacher. In fact, Aang even says something like this when she first starts teaching him. He got the hang of it quicker because she was able to teach him the basics, while she had to learn them herself.
> 
> My only issue was when she defeated Zuko during the siege of the North. But I guess even that was acceptable because Zuko was fatigued and was in his wrong element.



whats the problem with that? she'd greatly improved by that point and it was nighttime, during episodes that focused in on how important the moon is. I guess you could say she improved too quickly from getting the scroll to reaching the north pole, but it was consistent. Almost immediately after getting that scroll, from that point on and especially after learning from paku, she's always shown as extremely capable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2012)

Somehow overlooked this: 



> MartialHorror: in my mind, Zuko was one of the most complex and best-developed characters in the original series, displaying great depth of personality and undergoing many transitions in his life. The changes that you described in your previous posts are examples of character development, changes that Zuko experienced as he progressed in his journey.
> 
> When he was a child, his father shunned him, believing him to be inferior to his sister, Azula, but he at least had his mother as a source of comfort. Then his mother suddenly vanished leaving him alone and confused, and desperate to earn his father's respect in any way that he could. However, his father burned his face for being (in Ozai's mind) insolent and defiant, which then made Zuko decide to capture the Avatar, to prove to his father that he was competent.



keep in mind that I am not discussing motivations and the characters inner workings. I am describing his personality. In fact, let me say this. I don't consider Zuko's story to be boring. I just find his personality to be boring, especially compared too.....well, everyone else. I guess it should be noted that everyone else is unusually entertaining, so it's not like Zuko is a poorly written character or anything...



> During that adventure, Zuko met the Avatar, who was a child only slightly younger than himself, plus many other people, and saw that the Fire Nation's actions were causing more harm than benefit to the other people, which led him to gradually change his opinion about seeking his father's approval. In my mind, Zuko's greatest moment was definitely when he finally rejected his father in the throne room and declared that he would assist the Avatar in defeating Ozai. At that point, he finally had a clear goal in his life, one that was guaranteed to have a satisfying result and allow him to feel content and free of guilt or internal torment.
> 
> During the course of the series, Zuko went from unloved child to tormented adolescent to a person who had finally found peace and contentment. In my mind, his very serious and stoic attitude was a display that he was more mature and calm than he had been previously, and the same could be said for the other characters whom you mentioned, such as Vegeta, Gaara, and Neji. I find such development to be indicative of skill by the story writers.



I'm aware, I just would prefer if he had a more lively personality. One thing I wanted to bring up too is that at times, Zuko seems like he does have more of a personality. He made a pretty funny face when Mai gives him crap during the last episode. I wish they did more of that. Instead, they always use Zuko's subplots to provide nothing but angst.

With that said, it sometimes can make for a funny scene. During that theater play, when Zuko says "I might as well have" in response to Katara questioning him if he really said something (I don't remember what, it was pretty silly though) to Iroh. I liked how that was played so straight. It was funnier that way.

Petes: 


> whats the problem with that? she'd greatly improved by that point and it was nighttime, during episodes that focused in on how important the moon is. I guess you could say she improved too quickly from getting the scroll to reaching the north pole, but it was consistent. Almost immediately after getting that scroll, from that point on and especially after learning from paku, she's always shown as extremely capable.



Read the last sentence.


----------



## Wan (Jul 9, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> What bothered me was that he went in conciliatory. The whole time I'm thinking, "Fuck this guy! Stop trying to find consensus... ATTACK!" Maxie Zeus basically refused to apply the show's internal logic to anything, and that's where critics need to be taken apart... I'm still cross about that idiot getting off scratch free...



The problem is, they're colleagues, both writers for Toonzone.net.  Being overly aggressive over a simple review would be petty and could lead to problems on the site.



> And I'm serious, there better be people here watching Nicktoons tonight.



Don't worry Jove, I'm on it. 

It was not a DVD-style audio commentary, nor was it pop-up factoids like Avatar Extras (thankfully).  It was basically commercial-length bumpers after each commercial break where Mike and Bryan got on camera and talked about the various inspirations and ideas behind Legend of Korra.  

For "Welcome to Republic City", they talked about how while Aang was created as a "reluctant hero" who didn't want the responsibility of protecting the world and didn't like picking fights, Korra was created as the opposite: an enthusiastic, aggressive hero.  Her fight with the Triple Threats was meant to illustrate this attitude, and even show how Korra can be a little careless in her pursuit of justice.  

Also they talked about the inspiration behind Republic City.  Shanghai and Manhattan are obvious inspirations, but they also took a trip up to Canada to see the Canadian Rockies, and essentially Vancouver is as much of an inspiration for Republic City as the first two.  They placed Korra in sort of the same position as the audience: she's seeing Republic City for the first time as well.  They also remark about how Korra had this idea about Republic City, but it turns out the city is a little rougher around the edges than she had thought. 

For "Leaf in the Wind", they mention how many fans wanted a "Book 4: Air" for Avatar, but it would never have really worked since Aang already knew airbending.  When Korra came around, she needed to learn airbending last, so they finally got to make a "book of air" naturally.  

They also talk about how Bolin and Mako were introduced.  In the original Avatar series, Sokka and Katara were introduced right along with Aang from the start, but Mike and Bryan knew that Korra would not have her friends from the very beginning, so they had to figure out a way to introduce them.  That way was probending -- they intended that Korra had heard of probending for a while but never had a chance to watch it.  They also had to give Korra a reason to get on the probending team, and they settled on probending being a more versatile martial art system that would help her with airbending training.  Airbending was much more evasive and mobile than Korra was used to fighting, and probending helped her get what airbending is about.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2012)

Keep them coming each day.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 10, 2012)

I am very glad that the creators have provided _"Avatar_ extras" for this series, as well, as that is an excellent way to include information that they could not include in the series itself.

I noticed that we never learned the details of what happened to Noatak between his departure from the Northern Water Tribe and his becoming Amon and leading the Equalist revolution. I am certain that that must be an awesome story, but is it possible that the story writers left that facet of the story ambiguous to allow the audiences to use their own imaginations?


----------



## Livio (Jul 10, 2012)

The extra commentary sounds interesting. I'll have to catch the replay tonight if I can. Korra also made me realized how much I missed ATLA :/


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 10, 2012)

Livio said:


> The extra commentary sounds interesting. I'll have to catch the replay tonight if I can. Korra also made me realized how much I missed ATLA :/



Episodes of Avatar air right after.
Great way to see how these 2 shows are so different from each other.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2012)

It's weird that despite watching most of the show, I somehow overlooked the Combustion Man episodes. 

Just saw "The Beach" and holy shit that guy is a freak of nature. He seems to be far more powerful than Azula or Ozai! Imagine what it would be like if he was around for Sozin's comet.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2012)

Oman said:


> The problem is, they're colleagues, both writers for Toonzone.net.  Being overly aggressive over a simple review would be petty and could lead to problems on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting. Tumblr isn't pleased, but they're just showing their novelty. People that weren't around for ATLA wouldn't understand: the commentaries for those DVDs made it pretty clear that Mike and Bryan aren't exactly captivating personalities. They are just normal guys that can draw really well and work hard to make something amazing and sensational.

And these things are always hard to gauge... are they for hardcore fans or casual ones? Which one benefits you more to focus on? Obviously, since its Nick, they have to focus on casual fans (or fans with kids attention spans)... and so we get stuff we've read in interviews months ago... especially with M&B's enhanced online presence.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2012)

Season 2 is getting 26 episodes!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2012)

Apparently I misunderstood, this is an additional 26 episodes to the 14 that we're already getting, for a grand total of 52...starting next year.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait, WHAT!?!?!?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2012)

The article seems to refer to each order of new episodes as a Season but does reference the corresponding Books.
Basically, "Season 1" or Books 1 and 2 will have the 26 episodes as already ordered. And following the success of Book 1: Air, 26 additional episodes seem to have been ordered; these episodes will be split into Books 3 and 4 as "Season 2."

So if LoK were to end after Book 4, it would have had 52 episodes, which is several fewer than A:tLA.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2012)

First time my body wanted to keep jizzing after all the jizz ran out.

It hurts


----------



## The Big G (Jul 11, 2012)

More Korra!

I will not complain


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah boi. 


Lol Bud plays Mako, I knew that already but some how remembering it now makes it kinda funny.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 11, 2012)

i'm so happy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope season 2 brings more umpf than season 1. I felt like Korra never really learned anything and I pretty much knew what was going to happen, except Tarrlock being related to Amon, so passed episode 3-5 I wasn't really surprised or excited much. 

I hope we see more of Bumi and we get introduced to Kya very soon in season 2. I want to know more about them.

*Still prefer Aang and Avatar: The Last Airbender.*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Just saw "The Beach" and holy shit that guy is a freak of nature. He seems to be far more powerful than Azula or Ozai! Imagine what it would be like if he was around for Sozin's comet.



I imagine that he would be able to produce explosions with force comparable to that of modern explosive devices. For that reason, I believe that it is good for the heroes that he was not around for the final battle.

And as for comparing him to Ozai or Azula, his ability was powerful, but it was also slow and inaccurate, while Ozai and Azula were very swift and precise, so they would likely be able to strike him down with lightning or even conventional fire before he could produce an explosion with sufficient force to injure them.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I hope season 2 brings more umpf than season 1. I felt like Korra never really learned anything and I pretty much knew what was going to happen, except Tarrlock being related to Amon, so passed episode 3-5 I wasn't really surprised or excited much.
> 
> I hope we see more of Bumi and we get introduced to Kya very soon in season 2. I want to know more about them.
> 
> *Still prefer Aang and Avatar: The Last Airbender.*



I think Korra learned a lot from the first episode she appeared in to the season finale. Also no one asked you if you prefer Aang or the previous show. Why are you even throwing that in there?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2012)

People aren't allowed to offer their opinions anymore?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 12, 2012)

I've always wondered how avatar would fare if another 70 year timeskip happened,  in LOK we already had cameras, airplanes,cars so technology wise its very similar to our world. Would be interesting imo


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2012)

Gunners said:


> People aren't allowed to offer their opinions anymore?



What's the relevance of saying it? Even disregarding Terra's complaint, which I find to be unfair but honest, Korra's value and quality has nothing to do with ATLA. 

To be honest, I'm not sure I'm excited about fighting three more seasons of petty criticisms. An obnoxiously vociferous minority of the fandom probably took years of SS7's life, and I wasn't impressed. 




Oman, how are the Making of Korra's? Any better since Monday?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I've always wondered how avatar would fare if another 70 year timeskip happened,  in LOK we already had cameras, airplanes,cars so technology wise its very similar to our world. Would be interesting imo



It'd be comparable to the early 2000s in our world but they'd probably be slightly ahead of us in technology.

Bending would probably no longer be necessary in everyday life, just a cool privilege.


----------



## Burke (Jul 12, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It'd be comparable to the early 2000s in our world but they'd probably be slightly ahead of us in technology.
> 
> Bending would probably no longer be necessary in everyday life, just a cool privilege.



Well the avatar universe spent thousands of years stuck in the 1800s

whos to say they wont just start being stuck in the 1920s 

I just refuse to believe they will ever get as modern as we are now


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

What are you talking about spent thousands of years in the 1800s?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I think Korra learned a lot from the first episode she appeared in to the season finale. Also no one asked you if you prefer Aang or the previous show. Why are you even throwing that in there?



I know someone didn't ask me, but I haven't been here in a while and I saw some of the posts on the first page (_and_ since I finished the new series) and wanted to put in what I thought about it.  And since this is the discussion thread, I'm allowed to do that.

What did she learn exactly? We saw her train a few times and it did nothing, really. We also saw her making the same mistakes over and over, so how did she learn anything?  She got hotheaded and attacked Amon even though the last time that idea popped into her head it led to problems or defeat. 

I'm also allowed to discuss things like that, in case anyone asks why I included it... :b


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I know someone didn't ask me, but I haven't been here in a while and I saw some of the posts on the first page (_and_ since I finished the new series) and wanted to put in what I thought about it.  And since this is the discussion thread, I'm allowed to do that.
> 
> What did she learn exactly? We saw her train a few times and it did nothing, really. We also saw her making the same mistakes over and over, so how did she learn anything?  She got hotheaded and attacked Amon even though the last time that idea popped into her head it led to problems or defeat.
> 
> I'm also allowed to discuss things like that, in case anyone asks why I included it... :b



What you wrote just seemed like an unnecessary addendum. It came out of nowhere. If I go onto the non-existent  Batman Beyond thread and write a long post about it and then added "Oh, I like Bruce Wayne and Batman:TAS better"--what did that add to the discussion? 
Anyway, her Airbending training helped her during the Probending matches, meditating during her imprisonment in Tarlokk's basement and of course right at the end as she blew Amon away. Was she as naive in the 12th episode as she was in the first? No.

Korra still has a long way to go and that's fine, we'll see her develop in the coming seasons and that's the fun of it.

By the way, kudos to the person who added_ Avatar_ and _Korra _to the Serials (radio and television) entry on Wikipedia. I'm 100% sure that those aren't the only examples of animated serialized programs in TV's 90+ year history but good on ya.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2012)

It was relevant to LOK and the thread, so it wasn't unnecessary. Will you tell a new comer to this thread not to express what they think about the show as well because it wasn't the "topic" at hand? 

Why does it matter so much to you anyway? This is a discussion thread so I'm allowed to come in here and post what I think about the subject?even if it wasn't the "topic" at the moment.

Actually, she made the same mistake again in the last few episodes. She went to hide with the hobos (when Tenzin told her to hide) but *still* decided to go out and confront Amon foolishly. If she doesn't do as she was told, then its not learning. She only by accident unlocked her spirituality and gained Airbending?and it wasn't because of any of the training Tenzin put her through either. And we hardly got to see her actually train. I can only recall a small amount of scenes where she was training on the Island.



> Korra still has a long way to go and that's fine, we'll see her develop in the coming seasons and that's the fun of it.


I never said it wasn't fine. In fact, I clearly commented I hope the series gets better during and after season 2.

*Also, aren't those two Batman shows different? e.i not connected by story etc etc? If so, then I don't see how that compares to me saying I still prefer A:TLA to LOK...*


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2012)

Umm, aren't Korra and A:TLA different also?
Batman Beyond and Batman: TAS compare perfectly.
You're operating on a completely different frequency Terra.

Anyway, onto something more interesting.




> *Bryan Konietzko*:
> The Legend of Korra has been picked up for an additional 26 episodes, which will be split into Books 3 & 4! Mike and I had been hoping to announce this big news to the crowd at the Korra SDCC panel tomorrow morning, but the network put out a press release yesterday. And as we suspected, people are pretty confused, understandably so. Hopefully people are also excited.
> 
> I?m sure I?ll be trying to clear this up in posts for a long time to come, but I?ll lay it all out right now:
> ...


----------



## Darth (Jul 12, 2012)

So three more books confirmed. 


AWWWW YEAAAH.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2012)

26 episodes a season is just too long for animation anyhow. It took an eternity (hyperbole!) for Thundercats and Young Justice to finish up their stories.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2012)

^What


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Umm, aren't Korra and A:TLA different also?
> Batman Beyond and Batman: TAS compare perfectly.
> You're operating on a completely different frequency Terra.
> 
> Anyway, onto something more interesting.



Different, but in the same world. I clearly elaborated on what I meant. Are those two Batman shows completely different or are they connected? Can I say an event in BB is important in B:TAS, or do they each stand on their own as series? In story, timeline etc etc? As in not connected to each other at all?

So me saying "I preferred Aang and his story, to Korra and her story" is not the same as your comparison because they, A:TLA and LOK, are the same worlds and are deeply connected to each other, e.i sharing characters, timelines, events, cities, peoples etc etc.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 12, 2012)

Are we allowed to talk about the comic series here ?

Cause I wanted to ask if anyone was reading it and when "The Search" comes out?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2012)

We should be able to. It was allowed in the last thread.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2012)

This was the original Avatar thread, so I'd imagine ALL Avatar talk is allowed. Besides, it's been a topic in here in the past.


----------



## Darth (Jul 12, 2012)

We've talked about "The Promise", at least those of us who've read it have. 

Part 3's being released in September right?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2012)

Si, hombre. At least it's supposed to.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's hoping it leaks like Vol. 1 did.


----------



## Shade (Jul 12, 2012)

For those that missed it: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-p7wioNdfs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Different, but in the same world. I clearly elaborated on what I meant. Are those two Batman shows completely different or are they connected? Can I say an event in BB is important in B:TAS, or do they each stand on their own as series? In story, timeline etc etc? As in not connected to each other at all?
> 
> So me saying "I preferred Aang and his story, to Korra and her story" is not the same as your comparison because they, A:TLA and LOK, are the same worlds and are deeply connected to each other, e.i sharing characters, timelines, events, cities, peoples etc etc.



Terra, those 2 batman shows are very connected. One takes place about 40 years later. How in the world would an event in Batman Beyond have an effect in Batman:TAS? Wouldn't it be the other way around?  And yes, watch Return Of The Joker sometime. Or you can watch the Epilogue episode of Justice League Unlimited. Those DCAU Timm-verse shows have a strong continuity.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

6 hours until the panel!


Side Note: can the fandom stop using "character development" as their phrase of choice to criticize Book 1? It's physically impossible for there to be _no_ character development, because _stuff happened_. And just because you didn't like how that stuff happened doesn't mean it has no value.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> 6 hours until the panel!
> 
> 
> Side Note: can the fandom stop using "character development" as their phrase of choice to criticize Book 1? It's physically impossible for there to be _no_ character development, because _stuff happened_. And just because you didn't like how that stuff happened doesn't mean it has no value.



Let me guess, Tumblr?
I remember the time when Character development was a rallying cry after the first 12 episodes of Avatar. By episode 61, they were *over*-developed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Obviously tumblr. Some loony floods my watched list with excoriations of this drivel from the fandom. Some wacko that thinks she's a witch responded with a list of "i didn't like..." and that was enough for me to wonder whether the fandom actually has grown up or convinced themselves that since they are older that means they've grown up.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 13, 2012)

Gotdang room squatters ruined it for many people who waited in line for the Korra panel at SDCC.

"Right now I'm watching the Korra panel, hmm..I might have to watch this show now"

Bastard. 

Damn you too Firefly reunion.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2012)

the panel is in full swing, miss  is giving a nice play by play


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's another rundown starting at the most interesting point - info about Book 2

11:43 Book Two will be called "Spirit" and takes place 6 months after Book One. It's concept art time! Fred Stewart and Emily Tetre (sic) are the artists.

11:44 There will be a festival at the southern Water Tribe. It looks like it's been biult like the Northern Water Tribe was in Avatar. They will also journey into the tundra of the southern water tribe

11:45 There's a glowing ice location they are travelling to. It looks like a cross between Aangs Ice ball and Superman's fortress of solitude.

11:46 We will visit the Southern Air Temple and more ancient airbender sites.

11:48 We will visit the spirit world and there will be two "very special episodes" in the middle of the season that deal with the mythology of the spirits an the Avatar.

11:49 Everyone gets winter garb this season. Asami gets a business outfit because she's taken over Future Industries. We get to see Bumi and Kya in Book 2. Bumi has pink earmuffs in his concept art.

11:51 Updated Kya art - her favorite song is "Secret Tunnel," she's a bit of a hippy, has a special relationship with Jinora. We'll be seeing more of Korra's parents next season, so they both get updated designs. Korra's dad is like Gaston size.

11:52 Ulak is Korra's Uncle, she is the chief of the northern tribe, we will learn how Korra's fate ties into the whole family and how that family ties into the two water tribes.

11:53 Ulak has twins. One boy one girl, they are similarly designed, the voices have been cast (but we can't be told).


11:56 "There will be no shortage of sprits this season" We're looking at one that looks like a demon owl with legs. They have an animatic clip! Let's watch!

12:02 Mako is a cop! He takes down some criminals. Bolin is still a Fire Ferret. We got to see Korra go into the Avatar State to win an airball race with the air-kids on Air Temple Island. We also get to see Korra fight a spirit, which looks like it will be a massive battle. We get to see Asami who is ready to ship bi-planes to get Future Industries back on the map.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Gotdang room squatters ruined it for many people who waited in line for the Korra panel at SDCC.
> 
> "Right now I'm watching the Korra panel, hmm..I might have to watch this show now"
> 
> ...



I still can't believe that they allow this, especially in the large rooms.

The reports make it seem like Korra doesn't understand the sanctity of the Avatar State.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2012)

Bolin has a friend named Verick who's a ladies' man.
More into the Northern and Southern Water Tribe rivalries.
Books 3 and 4 will both have 13 episodes.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol at Korra using the Avatar State to win a race, I hope a spirit chiblocks that connection.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 13, 2012)

Well she'll soon get the lesson of her life when has to use it to defeat a Spirit monster.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn it, I forgot it was today. I missed it and the Game of Thrones panel. 



> 11:49 Everyone gets winter garb this season. Asami gets a business outfit because she's taken over Future Industries. We get to see Bumi and Kya in Book 2. Bumi has pink earmuffs in his concept art.



Finally. Something on Bumi and Kya.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

IN PROGRESS: THIS GIRL IS POSTING ALL THE IMAGES


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm liking the Spirit World. Really reminds me of Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 13, 2012)

Where is this panel being held at? I saw the concept art and it looks promising. Interesting to see the next book is called Spirit.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 13, 2012)

From Tumblr:



> Bolin is basically looking for his path in life



For season II it should be renamed the Legend of Bolin


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Well dammit, she went to go to the signing before posting the pics of Kya.


----------



## Wan (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> 6 hours until the panel!
> 
> 
> Side Note: can the fandom stop using "character development" as their phrase of choice to criticize Book 1? It's physically impossible for there to be _no_ character development, because _stuff happened_. And just because you didn't like how that stuff happened doesn't mean it has no value.



That's sort of a ridiculous defense.  Stuff happened, therefore character development happened?  So, since Transformers had three movies, obviously the characters got development that had value.

Not that I think the character development was bad in Korra, per se.  Just that defense is not very good.

Anyways SDCC stuff looks cool. :33


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> That's sort of a ridiculous defense.  Stuff happened, therefore character development happened?  So, since Transformers had three movies, obviously the characters got development that had value.
> 
> Not that I think the character development was bad in Korra, per se.  Just that defense is not very good.
> 
> Anyways SDCC stuff looks cool. :33



Hold on.

There were two points.

1. You can't say there was no character development. Because plot happened, there was character development. Even something as odiously vacant as Transformers.

2. You can't say the character development did not exist because it was disagreeable, nor can you say it was valueless because you disagreed with how things were handled.


If anything, #1 is the one you can't contend. If something happened, the character's developed in some manner. 

And saying there was no character development in Korra, which people are very literally saying, is ridiculous. Look at all the things that happened between Chapter 1 and Chapter 12, much of them dedicated specifically to character development.


Anyway, SS7 got the one that set me on a salty path to admit she's cross because she didn't _like_ the development.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

FINALLY, A PICTURE OF KYA:



She looks remarkably good for a woman in her mid-to-late 50's.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol at Bolin still being a fodder ferret when everyone else is interesting and meeting a male friend instead of getting laid. Sokka would laugh at him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

Kya looks good, but she doesn't resemble Aang or Katara much.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Kya looks good, but she doesn't resemble Aang or Katara much.



I'm trying to find something, and I can't. She doesn't even closely resemble Kya or Hakoda.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 13, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> 12:02 Mako is a cop! He takes down some criminals. Bolin is still a Fire Ferret. *We got to see Korra go into the Avatar State to win an airball race with the air-kids on Air Temple Island.* We also get to see Korra fight a spirit, which looks like it will be a massive battle. We get to see Asami who is ready to ship bi-planes to get Future Industries back on the map.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

PR people...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 13, 2012)

Who's voice actor is that?

I want ...no I demand more General Iroh in season 2


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Bolin's. Here's his friend Verick, who is being shipped heavily with Bolin already:







Haven't seen anything, so it looks like Iroh and Lin were the two major exclusions from this panel.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

Verick's design looks pretty cool. And bah, shipping messes. 


I bet that means he becomes Le Pimp of all Pimps.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

This is never not funny to me:




It will never get old, because that one episode where there were like 5 afro circus trailer will never stop being morbidly hilarious.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 13, 2012)

Pfft, Bolin is a ladies' man; he'll pull Lin and Kya and soon-to-be-introduced older Firebending woman.
Though for the quadfecta, he'll have to wait for Jinora or Ikki to grow up some.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG:


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> OMG:



 that is an awesome pic. They look so cool.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

So Sokka got a sword in the end...


And for some reason, Zuko wielded three.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> OMG:


Official? (I have seen some convincing stuff, so I gotta ask) I hope so. Because that would mean Sokka found Space Sword (unless that's not it?!). :33

Zuko looks funny. I love the others though. That is one cool poster. 

Though I wonder why Suki isn't on there!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe he used all three like Zoro. Santoryu style.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Official? (I have seen some convincing stuff, so I gotta ask) I hope so. Because that would mean Sokka found Space Sword (unless that's not it?!). :33
> 
> Zuko looks funny. I love the others though. That is one cool poster.
> 
> Though I wonder why Suki isn't on there!



You and me both. I wanna see Mai, Ty Lee, and Suki already


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Definitely official. Numerous people have posted it. I'm not sure at what point of today they got it (panel, booth, or signing), but it's legit. I think the other side is the new Team Avatar, the "New Friends," but I haven't seen a pic of it yet.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuko and Sokka look pretty badass 

actually all of them look good


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah, it was the signing:




Zuko's smirk makes me wonder if he got a sense of humor and actually _did_ name his daughter Honora.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> OMG:



Holy fuck. What am I looking at? This is the greatest thing I've ever seen! *dies*


Edit: *rises from the grave* Where is Suki?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 13, 2012)

Lmao I wanted to see grown up azula too, probably looked like the crazy cat lady from the simpsons


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

I just realized Momo is still with them. I guess I can assume they live a long life.



Ms. Jove said:


> Definitely official. Numerous people have posted it. I'm not sure at what point of today they got it (panel, booth, or signing), but it's legit. I think the other side is the new Team Avatar, the "New Friends," but I haven't seen a pic of it yet.



Cool. Then I will buy one if I ever see it for sell.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I just realized Momo is still with them. I guess I can assume they live a long life.


Earthbenders have had rather long lives. [See: Bumi, Kyoshi]
Momo is an Earthbender. [See: "Imprisoned"]


----------



## Wan (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> OMG:



I...I think I just squee'ed...

I want an animated feature film of old!gAang's adventures RIGHT THE HELL NOW...!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I just realized Momo is still with them. I guess I can assume they live a long life.



Momo lived hundreds of years before Aang even found him. You underestimate Momo, such doubt and hesitation is what Momo thrives on from opponents. He was a feared warrior, re-watch even the first book of TLA and you will see. He attacked Zhao for christ sake!! It's this kinda thing that Momo would in a single second use to take a life. You think Aang, Katara, Toph, Zuko and Sokka are the badass ones in the new image, wrong. They are fodder to Momo and always have been. Aang knew this very well, at the moment he was ready to confront Ozai, Momo was there ready to solo. But Aang knew such an occurance would only be seen in history as a revolution of lemurs and war would break between humans and animals. Thus it was agreed only the avatar ending the war could prevent such a disaster. Momo only laughed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Earthbenders have had rather long lives. [See: Bumi, Kyoshi]
> Momo is an Earthbender. [See: "Imprisoned"]



So I guess the Fire Nation guards weren't as stupid as Sokka thought! It really was the lemur!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> OMG:



Awesome. **


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> OMG:



                         .


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 13, 2012)

I really want to see a HQ version of that poster now. 

Someone did upload close up, better quality screenshots, but the poster is separated into pieces:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the high quality images, Dream Brother! Though I wish they would have put Toph in full view in one of the sides. 

Toph looking badass as always.  She's all like "I could destroy you all!"


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2012)

So Sokka recovering space sword might actually be a thing that happened and not just something that I tell myself happened while plugging my ears and drowning out the nay sayers? Well I'll be... Also nice to see the adult Katara and Zuko, the old gAang looks cool. 

Book 2 can't arrive soon enough


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2012)

news!
bahahaha


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> news!
> bahahaha



AZULA! pek


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 14, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> news!
> bahahaha



Ok, I am making this promise to all of you in this thread right now.  If Grey DeLisle, given her range as a voice actress, is playing anyone other than an old Azula in Book 2, I will punch myself hard in the face on youtube for you all to see. 

Bookmark this page.  This is not an idle threat/promise.  I will do this if this does not happen!

Why would you do this Stab-o-tron, you ask?  For which I would respond, why are you talking to your computer screen?  But aside from that, I believe I've made no secret that Azula is my favorite character, and therefore... actually to be honest I'm kinda drunk right now, and I've totally forgotten the original point I was trying to make, so whatever, let's just get back to the part were I'm going to punch myself... and not some shitty pussy punch, I will haul off and sock myself straight in the face if she isn't voicing an old Azula.  This is my promise to you, anonymous internet strangers.  So mark this shit down so I can fully regret it when I am sober.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think she'd play an old Azula. Wasn't it say that only Katara (and Zuko?) survived?


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2012)

animatic
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_fAOXKmYU8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 14, 2012)

We know Zuko's still alive due to the "Welcome to Republic City" game on nick.com.  As for anyone else else, the only confirmation we've ever gotten insofar as who else is and isn't still alive is what Katara said to Korra in the first episode. 


> Katara: I know you do. Aang's time has passed. My brother and many of my friends are gone. It's time for you and your generation to take on the responsibility of keeping peace and balance in the world. But I think you're going to be a great Avatar.



Sokka is dead, and we can most likely infer that Toph is as well.  That leaves a lot of other characters open to interpretation, and to be perfectly honest, regardless of whether or not Azula ever redeemed herself, I can't actually see her and Katara ever being "friends".  Even a reformed Azula would most likely be fairly standoffish in regards to team Avatar.  Aang would certainly forgive her, cause that's who Aang is.  Katara has been shown to hold a grudge even when it's just a simulacrum of those she hates (Zuko = the fire nation soldier that killed her mother), much less the actual person that pretty much killed the person she cares about (Azula zapping Aang with a lightning bolt, even though he got better).  Sokka would be in a similar position in regards to Suki.  He might forgive Azula, but both he and Suki would never really forget, so there would always be a degree of tension there. 

I could go on, but regardless of what happened after the war, and what happened with Azula, Katara would never really refer to her as a "friend", and therefore we have no particular indication of whether or not Azula could still be alive.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2012)

Who'd have thought Zuko would turn out the shortest of the guys?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

Korra is such a cheater.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2012)

Also
One stop shop for all of your Comic Con Korra info needs!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

Bumi has a beer gut. 

Unolok’s kids look depressing and evil.


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2012)

inb4 korras uncle and cousins start being baddies :c

nah theyre probably just stuck up


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 14, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Bumi has a beer gut.
> 
> Unolok’s kids look depressing and evil.



I wanna state two things.  First, I dig Unolok’s kids.  I think the designs themselves give a significant amount to the characters and I look foreword to seeing how they flesh out. Second, I love that the character designs aren't afraid to stray from reality and not make everyone an Adonis (i.e. giving and older character such as Bumi a bit of a gut).  Granted, I'm giving you normals a pass on this, as I'm pretty much the mold for which the "Adonis" archetype is cut from, what with my rippling pectorals, abdominals, and overall 3% body fat (I know, I know, I've been a bit lazy over the last few month's, give me a little wiggle room here), but I understand that the average Joe has to deal with these annoying physical defects, and I think Mike and Bryan should be applauded for making character physiques in mold to what you normals can relate to.  

I had more points for which to exonerate upon, but my bedchamber stocked to overflowing with supermodels soliciting my attention has so vociferated my attention that I'm no longer able to squander such attention to such trifling means.  So, if you will, please allow my concession to facilitate salacious province upon my current companions. 

In  short, good day Sir, and/or Madam, for I have sexy time to attend to.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 14, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> OMG:



Wow.

Aang and Katara..d'aww!


They all looks so awesome!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2012)

I know it's early in America and on the West Coast, but someone should have a poster for sale somewhere, dammit. 


Seemed like a fun panel... I hope that, with the lack of Q&A some people dug up something interesting during the signing. I'd really like to hear _something_ about Lin, Iroh, Tahno, and Old Zuko.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been too busy to post here for the past two days (because I have been in the process of purchasing a new car, but that is not relevant to this thread), and I see that much has happened in the _Avatar_ universe.

I had wondered what possible plot the second season could have, now that Korra can bend air and has access to the Avatar states, but being that the second season is subtitled "spirit," I shall presume that Korra still has not mastered the spiritual aspects of bending.

So, Korra's family is being further explored? I wonder why the story writers waited until now to reveal her other relatives? Are Unarock and his children waterbenders? Both Tonraq and Senna are, so I imagine that they would be, as well. And why does Unarock live in the Northern Water Tribe, while his brother, Tonraq, lives in the Southern Water Tribe? Did one of them relocate at some point in their lives? And, as Unraock appears to the be the same age as Tarrlok or Noatak (who later became Amon), did he ever know them? I know that such information is not relevant, as Tarrlok and Amon's role in the story is finished, but that would still be an interesting piece of trivia.

I do hope that Iroh has further screentime and character development in the next season, as his limited appearances in this season were clearly fanservice for people who watched the original series, due to his extreme resemblance to Zuko.

I hope that Tenzin remains important to the story, despite Korra now being capable of bending air; I imagine that the best way to retain his relevance would be for Korra to not have instantly master airbending, but need to practice to refine her ability.

The image of the main characters from the first series as adults was very awesome, and Zuko and Toph, in particular, looked very badass. I am very glad to see that Zuko did grow his hair long, as many fans have often predicted by depicting him with such a style in their own art. However, I am displeased to Suki, Mai, Ty Lee, and Azula are not in that image, but I suppose that Azula was excluded because she was an antagonist, and Suki, Mai, and Ty Lee were not included because they were only secondary characters, compared to the others. Why did Toph never change her hairstyle? I still find her choice of hairstyle to be rather unusual and not the best of options, although none of the other characters, apart from Zuko, changed their hairstyle (or, in Aang's case, their lack of hairstyle), so I suppose that it is not surprising that she did not, either.

All of this news has me very excited for the second season (and also displeased that there still is no news about the status of the new _Thundercats_ series), so I can hardly wait for it to begin!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> I really want to see a HQ version of that poster now.
> 
> Someone did upload close up, better quality screenshots, but the poster is separated into pieces:
> 
> ...



I love how Toph, Zuko and Sokka are ready for war. Shit. Also the characters look as though they are in their late teens/early 20s?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Also the characters look as though they are in their late teens/early 20s?



Yes, I am certain that that is the intention of the image, which is why I find it to be unfortunate that Azula, Ty Lee, Mai, and Suki are not in it, as I would very much like to see them as adults, as well.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

Guy looks like a fucking tank.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 14, 2012)

Great, no one has posted this yet. 
Footage of the live table read.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jJdMjYdTMM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MunchKing (Jul 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Guy looks like a fucking tank.



So that's where Korra got it from. I bet her whole family is ripped.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, that image of the adult gang is awesome. Doesn't look like Sokka got his boomerang back though. Lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like Zuko's kept his Blue Spirit blades. Awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2012)

They gave out buttons of the main four... Korra, Mako, Bolin, and Asami.

There are a few sets on ebay, one signed by all four V.A.'s.

If this was ATLA, I'd be able to get them for like 30 bucks. I got a poster signed by Mike, Bryan, and Joaquim for about that much in 2008.


But now these fucking kids have reached the age of having disposable income.

And the little bastards have pushed the buttons up to 150 motherfucking dollars, the selfish little bastards that they are: .

I won't even guess how much the Old Friends-New Friends poster will go for, but it's way out of what I can spend, now that I'm aging out of the disposable income range.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I wanna state two things.  First, I dig Unolok?s kids.  I think the designs themselves give a significant amount to the characters and I look foreword to seeing how they flesh out. Second, I love that the character designs aren't afraid to stray from reality and not make everyone an Adonis (i.e. giving and older character such as Bumi a bit of a gut).  Granted, I'm giving you normals a pass on this, as I'm pretty much the mold for which the "Adonis" archetype is cut from, what with my rippling pectorals, abdominals, and overall 3% body fat (I know, I know, I've been a bit lazy over the last few month's, give me a little wiggle room here), but I understand that the average Joe has to deal with these annoying physical defects, and I think Mike and Bryan should be applauded for making character physiques in mold to what you normals can relate to.
> 
> I had more points for which to exonerate upon, but my bedchamber stocked to overflowing with supermodels soliciting my attention has so vociferated my attention that I'm no longer able to squander such attention to such trifling means.  So, if you will, please allow my concession to facilitate salacious province upon my current companions.
> 
> In  short, good day Sir, and/or Madam, for I have sexy time to attend to.



I like the design of the kids as well, they still look depressing and evil to me. Did you see the daughter's screaming face? It was terrifying! 

And I like Bumi's beer gut too. I just thought it was funny.



> *inb4 korras uncle and cousins start being baddies :c*
> 
> nah theyre probably just stuck up



That would be interesting.


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2012)

WRY ISN'T COMIC CON IN LEBANON GODDAMNIT. 

Lucky fans just luckily living in san diego.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Guy looks like a fucking tank.



I see that the story creators have continued the tradition of having fathers of main characters be attractive and buff (Hakoda and Ozai were earlier examples).

The images of Unarock's two children makes them appear to have rather quiet and stoic, possibly even creepy, personalities; I myself am hoping for subtle incestuous subtext between them as there was between Zuko and Azula in the first series.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

-insert the 50 cent car gif where he looks disturbed/shocked only to drive off laughing-


----------



## Wan (Jul 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Great, no one has posted this yet.
> Footage of the live table read.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jJdMjYdTMM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



That was _awesome_.  Obviously PJ was the biggest crowd-pleaser, hamming it up to no end. I also noted the cheers during Asami's attitude to Mako...it's obvious who the fandom sympathizes with.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I see that the story creators have continued the tradition of having fathers of main characters be attractive and buff (Hakoda and Ozai were earlier examples).
> 
> The images of Unarock's two children makes them appear to have rather quiet and stoic, possibly even creepy, personalities; myself am hoping for subtle incestuous subtext between them as there was between Zuko nd Azula in the first series.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> -insert the 50 cent car gif where he looks disturbed/shocked only to drive off laughing-



Why? What are you talking about?

As for Bumi, I believe that the apparent size of his stomach was a simple artist's error or his clothing billowing, as he is a trained military officer and thus very unlikely to not be in any condition less than ideal, and his brief appearance at the end of the first season did not make him at all appear to be in poor physical condition, from what I could observe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

^ I believe he was posting that towards you for hoping for incestuous subtext between the siblings.


As for the video of the cast redoing scenes, awesome. PJ was hilarious. Glad the crowd cheered so much for him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> myself am hoping for subtle incestuous subtext between them as there was between Zuko nd Azula in the first series.


----------



## Wan (Jul 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why? What are you talking about.





This is the appropriate response to about every other post by DDJ now...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see that the story creators have continued the tradition of having fathers of main characters be attractive and buff (Hakoda and Ozai were earlier examples).
> 
> The images of Unarock's two children makes them appear to have rather quiet and stoic, possibly even creepy, personalities; myself am hoping for subtle incestuous subtext between them as there was between Zuko nd Azula in the first series.





DemonDragonJ said:


> Why? What are you talking about?


When you mentioned you hope for _incestuous subtext_ between the twins I thought ''Wtf'', when you mentioned their 'existence' with regards to Zuko and Azula I remembered who I was dealing with and started laughing. 
|
|
|
|
\/


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2012)

Theory time.

Unalok and Tonraq are Sokka's sons.  

Unalok and Tonraq are both of the Northern Water Tribe, Tonraq ran away to the Southern Tribe for different reasons than Kanna.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 15, 2012)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet but this is the comic-con highlight reel for season 1 of Korra. Love the music that they played, I really want the soundtrack for Korra.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dZb7lPNBUs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting. Some bastard that I chided for squatting during the Korra panel at SDCC for the Firefly panel right afterwards blocked me on Twitter.
Great, I hope he feels bad about it. It's a form of douche-baggery that I will not tolerate.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2012)

I still look at Korra with a criticizing eye. I'm sorry, the finale still weighs on my mind.

But still, I'll watch Season 2.

edit: the moment i saw "water tribe festival" my mind suddenly registered "another shipping episode" 

tell me it's just me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2012)

It's just you.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> This is the appropriate response to about every other post by DDJ now...



Forgive me for needing to ask this question, but why are you posting an image of my own avatar as a response to a post that I made? I do not understand the reason for doing that.

And I will not at all be pleased if you do that, so I shall say at this time that I hope that you shall respect my wishes and refrain from performing that action. 



Mider T said:


> Theory time.
> 
> Unalok and Tonraq are Sokka's sons.
> 
> Unalok and Tonraq are both of the Northern Water Tribe, Tonraq ran away to the Southern Tribe for different reasons than Kanna.



I myself actually theorized that Korra was a biological descendant of Sokka before this series even began, mostly because Zuko and Azula, who interacted with Aang frequently, are biological descendants of Roku and Korra learned airbending from Aang's son, Tenzin, which makes interesting connections between various Avatars and their blood relatives. And because Sokka is from the Southern Water Tribe, Unarock would have traveled from there to the Northern Water Tribe, not from the north to the south.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2012)

^Those are two different theories.  Hence the space between them.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Forgive me for needing to ask this question, but why are you posting an image of my own avatar as a response to a post that I made? I do not understand the reason for doing that.
> 
> And I will not at all be pleased if you do that, so I shall say at this time that I hope that you shall respect my wishes and refrain from performing that action.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Theory time.
> 
> Unalok and Tonraq are Sokka's sons.
> 
> Unalok and Tonraq are both of the Northern Water Tribe, Tonraq ran away to the Southern Tribe for different reasons than Kanna.



^*Fleet Admiral* Your response is killer 

Who's the mother? :ho JK

Anways anyone else expecting to see more Aang and Korra bonding since the book is called Spirit?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2012)

I want more flashbacks.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I want more flashbacks.



seeing as how the series has been expanded there should be no excuse to not have flashbacks. That's one aspect of the show I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> It's just you.



alright then it's just me


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 15, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I still look at Korra with a criticizing eye. I'm sorry, the finale still weighs on my mind.
> 
> But still, I'll watch Season 2.
> 
> tell me it's just me.



dude you're not alone, I too am having issues dealing with having a whore has a main character and a cunt as her love interest. It's fucked up.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> .



He supports Liverpool or Spurs ( Not that the difference matters), just ignore him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2012)

If there's any flashbacks, I want Katara flashbacks. She's my favorite from ATLA but we only saw her twice


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He supports Liverpool or Spurs ( Not that the difference matters), just ignore him.


so you're telling me korra isn't a whore? and when last did your club win anything?


----------



## Wan (Jul 15, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but this is the comic-con highlight reel for season 1 of Korra. Love the music that they played, I really want the soundtrack for Korra.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dZb7lPNBUs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



GOOSEBUMPS.  GOOSEBUMPS ALL OVER



DemonDragonJ said:


> Forgive me for needing to ask this question, but why are you posting an image of my own avatar as a response to a post that I made? I do not understand the reason for doing that.
> 
> And I will not at all be pleased if you do that, so I shall say at this time that I hope that you shall respect my wishes and refrain from performing that action.



From what I've seen posting someone's own avatar in response to their post means that the person's post was particularly characteristic of that person.  It's kind of a sarcastic response.  But if you do not want me to do that anymore I will respect your wishes and refrain from doing so.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> so you're telling me korra isn't a whore? and when last did your club win anything?


Yes I am telling you that she isn't a whore; she has kissed one boy on the show, someone she had strong feelings for. 

What team do you support I forget is it the team that spent 100 million to win the Mickey mouse cup and finish 6th, 7th? 8th? My gosh. Or is it Mrs Watch out for the gap?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2012)

Korra haters. What else is new?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Yes I am telling you that she isn't a whore; she has kissed one boy on the show, someone she had strong feelings for.
> 
> What team do you support I forget is it the team that spent 100 million to win the Mickey mouse cup and finish 6th, 7th? 8th? My gosh. Or is it Mrs Watch out for the gap?


the same micky mouse cup your club couldn't even win:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl 
let me go revise on LOK and then I'mma be back with a list of shit she did to deserve the title whore. and really gunner, common don't bring that football stuff outta it's section,let's at least try to be civil outside of that section please.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 15, 2012)

Before you do that, please define the definition of whore, because you're being pretty loose with that word


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> the same micky mouse cup your club couldn't even win:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl
> let me go revise on LOK and then I'mma be back with a list of shit she did to deserve the title whore. and really gunner, common don't bring that football stuff outta it's section,let's at least try to be civil outside of that section please.


Arsenal not winning the Mickey Mouse cup is like getting turned down by an ugly girl when you sober up you're thankful that they're not a notch under the belt. Still if you get pleasure from taking trash as treasure who am I to interfere. 

Also save your time on the research, you're not going to find anything that will prove me wrong. Throughout the series she has only been intimate with Mako.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2012)

Korra's a hooooooooooe


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2012)

I dont think Korra is a whore, but I do think that she's pretty shallow.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 15, 2012)

anybody got links from the panel at comic con?

i didn't get to follow on the new stuff :[


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Mako's* a hooooooooooe



More accurate imo.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2012)

mako's fault that happened .


----------



## The Big G (Jul 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont think Korra is a whore, but I do think that she's pretty shallow.



For a second I thought you posted "she swallows"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Those are two different theories.  Hence the space between them.



I see; I did not notice that, so I thank you for making me aware of that.

And why are users here accusing Mako and Korra of being "whores?" Korra has expressed serious affection for only Mako, and Mako's attraction to both Korra and Asami is perfectly normal and understandable, in my mind. Neither of them is a "whore," in my opinion.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2012)

Nothing makes sense anymore, and that's AAWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHTTTTTT


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 16, 2012)

Last panel I fucking lol'd hard 

pervy tenzin :ho

Korra's not a whore, but she did fall for a brooding douchebag

in my sig lies the man who is truly an hero


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2012)

Tenzin


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, those are so hilarious! I do hope that the second season of this series provides further moments such as that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd never even heard that this happened.
*Mae Whitman* (Katara) &* Dante Basco* (Zuko) act out a scene from The Promise part 1.
Someone from the audience volunteers as Aang.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ0_2wApnY4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2012)

kid held up like a champ


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 16, 2012)

that pick of adult gaang looks pretty awesome.

looking forward to the next season. looks like bryke is going back to the avatar roots for this one. it should be good if they dont rush it and develop their characters. having a team of writers automatically boosts their chances for success.
spirit looks awesome and i like all the redesigns.


----------



## Hazard (old) (Jul 16, 2012)

So happy it got renewed, one of the best shows in TV, might even surpass the original if it keeps up this pace, although I don't know since she's already full-avatar


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 16, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I'd never even heard that this happened.
> *Mae Whitman* (Katara) &* Dante Basco* (Zuko) act out a scene from The Promise part 1.
> Someone from the audience volunteers as Aang.
> 
> ...



Thats awesome And I just bought part 1 of The Promise.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 17, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I'd never even heard that this happened.
> *Mae Whitman* (Katara) &* Dante Basco* (Zuko) act out a scene from The Promise part 1.
> Someone from the audience volunteers as Aang.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow, that is so awesome, and I am actually slightly envious of that boy who was able to play Aang, as I would very much like to be able to act out a scene from a fictional series with the actual actors from that series. He did an excellent job, as his voice did sound similar to that of Zach Tyler Eisen from the actual series, and he was able to portray Aang's personality as well as did Eisen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2012)

Want the New Fiends/Old Friends posters from SDCC?

Well,  There's one set out there at $175... 

On their own, New Friends will set you back at least $30 and Old Friends will be at least $60.

Buttons will cost you at least $5 a piece.



Side note, io9 has listed Korra as one of the winners of SDCC2012:


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you going to do it Jove?


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 17, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Want the New Fiends/Old Friends posters from SDCC?
> 
> Well,  There's one set out there at $175...
> 
> ...



I love this show as much as you guys do 

 but $175 for a set and and each being more than $30 is a bit.... IDK what to say


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 17, 2012)

It's sold already but they weren't even signed. I wonder if anyone got their old friends poster signed by Mae and Dante?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess I'm just amazed, considering how easy it  was to get cheap SDCC stuff and rarities in the ATLA days. Not even the lack of competition, but the price difference. I never had to pay more than $30 for anything. 

The most expensive things, from what I remember, were The Admiral Zhao and Blue Spirit Zuko figures. Due to their rarity, it was pretty common to see them up on ebay for $100. But even then, you could still find them for $25-$50 if you were diligent.

 Even the Fire Series figures, figures that were produced but never released, never sold for more than $20. Hell, I got three figures _in box_. If I had to guess how many other non-industry people might have these, I'd say single digits. And I got them for peanuts compared to what Korra stuff goes for.


It's actually encouraging, in a way. The fandom has matured; it's reaching the point where it might actually sustain itself after the franchise is truly done.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jul 18, 2012)

love this 30 minute special nick recorded from comic con (yea I know you guys have seen it) but its still awesome none the less.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't spend 100+ dollars on something like that. Far more important stuff out there. I would love  though. :33


Tenzin.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 19, 2012)

Terra your set makes me lol


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 19, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I wouldn't spend 100+ dollars on something like that. Far more important stuff out there. I would love  though. :33
> 
> 
> 
> Tenzin.



What's keeping you, Terra? It's $9.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 19, 2012)

I would, but that's 9$ I can spend on stuff like medicine for me and my pets, or food. 'sides, if I'm gonna buy GoT merchandise, it will be from HBO and will be a ring or a mug. When you shop GoT, you shop right. 

@Dr.Douchebag:

I hope your lols are for good reasons.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 19, 2012)

I lol because of what happens next :ho


----------



## Burke (Jul 19, 2012)

i just wish i went and bought the tf2 comic con items.
I could be 300 dollars richer


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2012)

So, in the next season of _The Legend of Korra,_ is it safe to presume that the rest of the world shall be shown? I myself am hoping to see how the other parts of the world have changed in the decades since Aang's era.

And when Jinora first appeared, she said that she had been "reading about [Katara's] adventures;" does that means that Katara is a well-known person? After all, she was a mentor to two Avatars, and is a very skilled bender in her own right.

And since the next season shall focus on the spirit world, shall we finally see supernatural powers in this series apart from bending and the Avatar state? I certainly hope that that shall be the case.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

Katara is probably world famous, but you have to remember that is her grandmother.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2012)

People have been posting about the twins all over tumblr, and now I'm wondering what part they will play in season 2. I hope they bring some more humor. 



> And when Jinora first appeared, she said that she had been "reading about [Katara's] adventures;" does that means that Katara is a well-known person? After all, she was a mentor to two Avatars, and is a very skilled bender in her own right.



I would assume Aang and Katara's adventures have been recorded for all to read, history and all that.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, in the next season of _The Legend of Korra,_ is it safe to presume that the rest of the world shall be shown? I myself am hoping to see how the other parts of the world have changed in the decades since Aang's era.
> 
> And when Jinora first appeared, she said that she had been "reading about [Katara's] adventures;" does that means that Katara is a well-known person? After all, she was a mentor to two Avatars, and is a very skilled bender in her own right.
> 
> And since the next season shall focus on the spirit world, shall we finally see supernatural powers in this series apart from bending and the Avatar state? I certainly hope that that shall be the case.



I'd assume Katara would be famous, with being one of the world's most powerful waterbenders, training the new Avatar, being married to the previous avatar, apart of the team that took Ozai down, introducing bloodbending to the world, being one of the best healers in the world, etc.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think Katara introduced bloodbending to the world. She had it outlawed.


----------



## Wan (Jul 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I'd assume Katara would be famous, with being one of the world's most powerful waterbenders, training the new Avatar, being married to the previous avatar, apart of the team that took Ozai down, introducing bloodbending to the world, being one of the best healers in the world, etc.



Like Gunners said, I don't think Katara introduced bloodbending to the world.  Others probably knew about it before; Hama discovered it for herself and told Katara about it.  Yakone talks about he and his sons being part of a "line" of bloodbenders, meaning there had been more before Yakone.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

Its posIible that she introduced it to the world via outlawing it 

I wonder if she ever held some actual leader position over the water tribes.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 21, 2012)

As far as Katara 'introducing' bloodbending to the world, which I very much doubt she would have.  Remember, there was an entire Fire Nation village full of people (Hama's victims) that knew about bloodbending.  Most knowledge of it's existence probably spread from there.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Its posIible that she introduced it to the world via outlawing it
> 
> I wonder if she ever held some actual leader position over the water tribes.



It's possible that her and Sokka took over leadership of the Southern Water Tribe after their father passed away. 

Seeing as he was the Southern Water Tribe's leader in his time, it's possible that his children took up the mantle. 

More likely though that Sokka held more of a leadership role.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> As far as Katara 'introducing' bloodbending to the world, which I very much doubt she would have.  Remember, there was an entire Fire Nation village full of people (Hama's victims) that knew about bloodbending.  Most knowledge of it's existence probably spread from there.



They didn't know what it was.  I mean she introduced it the same way AIDS was introduced to the world in 1981.  SPV (the monkey strand) had been around since the late 1890s and HIV (the human strand) was first documented sometime in the 1950s.  The 1960s it moved from West Africa to the West Indies and finally from the West Indies to America in 1979.  However it started spreading rapidly in San Francisco in 1980 and was finally introduced the world by scientific articles and magazines in 1981. 

Katara made the technique, it's effects, and the conditions known to the world.  Which she would have had to to outlaw it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah as I said in my previous post that isn't a certainty and is probably unlikely. If she would have kept her mouth shut bloodbending wouldn't have been a problem to outlaw so I'm of the belief that it was an issue that occurred in republic city that she later dealt with. 

We've only seen the Avatarverse from the Gaang's point of view ( and now Korra's), there's really no telling how many people knew of bloodbending.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2012)

How likely is it that Tenzin's children may have a greater role in the nest season? I would very much like to see them have greater importance in the future.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2012)

i hope we atleast see them age a bit


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

Book 2 is only a few months laters so they wont age to a noticeable degree.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

Jinora might have mosquito bites.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Jinora might have mosquito bites.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

Alright Alright _A-cups_


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2012)

Please banana man, let DDJ make those sorts of comments


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 22, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Please banana man, let DDJ make those sorts of comments



I would never make comments of same the nature as the comments that Mider T. made, above; surely, you would know that, after having interacted with me as thoroughly as you have at this time in the present?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

DDJ is a riot


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> DDJ is a riot



I hope that you are intending that to be a compliment, and not an insult.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that you are intending that to be a compliment, and not an insult.


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would never make comments of same the nature as the comments that Mider T. made, above; surely, you would know that, after having interacted with me as thoroughly as you have at this time in the present?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

You guys are rough.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2012)

Has there been any updates? Even a smidgen of an update?  I wanna know more about the twins and Bolin.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> You guys are rough.


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Has there been any updates? Even a smidgen of an update?  I wanna know more about the twins and Bolin.



Not being up to date?
Neg.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread. 

Anyone think Toza's ever going to reappear? I know that the probending story has more or less ended, but I can't help but remember the excitement over Toza's character design being revealed on KorraNation and the absurd theories that followed.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

He probably will appear though it might just be a short appearance and I don't think we've seen the last of pro-bending.  Korra still has to win a championship.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 22, 2012)

I just want to know what element he works with.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree with Eternal Goob about Toza.

We'll see him again, but I doubt he'll be anything big to the story.

*and I think he's either a non-bender or an earthbender. Just my thoughts. *



St. Burke said:


> Not being up to date?
> Neg.



I would be updated if you shared info with me.


----------



## Wan (Jul 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would never make comments of same the nature as the comments that Mider T. made, above; surely, you would know that, after having interacted with me as thoroughly as you have at this time in the present?



You wouldn't say what Mider T did.

You would replace "mosquito bites" with "A-cups".


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 22, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> *and I think he's either a non-bender or an earthbender. Just my thoughts.


 A former pro-bending non-bender... who can make things float and throw them across a room...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Images_ 











Is the above an instances of Amon using Bloodbending to redirect the movement of his enemies, looking back on things it doesn't make sense for the firebender to have his arm so high in the air.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: _Images_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that does make sense; that is a very astute observation, my good friend.

Do you believe that, in the third image, Amon's hood resembles Lin's hair? I can seem some similarities.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> A former pro-bending non-bender... who can make things float and throw them across a room...



I thought he was just a manager of the arena? 

*I obviously need to rewatch Korra.*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

Read his profile on nick.com as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

So he has telekinetic powers, but no bending?


----------



## Burke (Jul 22, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I would be updated if you shared info with me.



sassy. neg.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

You'd think a telekinetic character whose powers aren't derived from any of the four disciplines would have gotten more screen time than what Toza got.


----------



## Wan (Jul 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, that is also untrue; I would actually say something such as "Jinora is about eleven or twelve years old, so her breasts shall be likely to start developing soon, and she may also begin to grow body hair."
> 
> As for Toza, I initially believe that he was a waterbender, because of his coloration, but he is more likely to be an earthbender, because he levitated a metal barbell, suggested that he can bend metal.



Oh, of course.  How could I forget your circumlocution?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Oman said:


> Oh, of course.  How could I forget your circumlocution?



Yes, indeed; I am the master of _sesquipedalian loquaciousness._


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, indeed; I am the master of _sesquipedalian loquaciousness._


----------



## Wan (Jul 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, indeed; I am the master of _sesquipedalian loquaciousness._



I admit, I had to look up that first word.  Curse you!  You have won this battle of vocabularies, but not the war!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone have a good link to watch Korra? I used to watch on mastercartoons, but that site annoys me now. 



Mider T said:


> Read his profile on nick.com as well.



Alrighty, going there now. 



St. Burke said:


> sassy. neg.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

You can watch Korra on Nickelodeon's website.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, Super Goob. 

The official site goes really slow for me though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 23, 2012)

Oman said:


> I admit, I had to look up that first word.  Curse you!  You have won this battle of vocabularies, but not the war!



I actually needed to look up the word that you used, as well, so we are even, thus far.

I wonder what role the chief of the Northern Water Tribe and his children shall have in the next season? The fact that such characters were not introduced until now makes me believe that they shall have a very significant role, indeed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2012)

So, anyway, I think it's time to rank the episodes.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 27, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> So, anyway, I think it's time to rank the episodes.



That's something to look forward to. Still have "The Post" saved on my computer.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2012)

Isn't it sort of obvious that Toza is an earthbender? It's impossible for him to be any other bender. I read in the last page that someone was confused about his bending element, but can someone explain to me how he can be any other type of bender? I can see an ass-pull argument for waterbending, but it wouldn't make any sense.

He was obviously metalbending the bars to move those weights when he was cleaning the gym.

C'mon guys ;_;

(and a special facepalm to the person who said he was a nonbender)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Wait, someone said his Nick.com bio claims he's a nonbender with telekinetic powers.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh thank god Jove posted. We almost made it to the second page!


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 27, 2012)

The weights Toza bends are made of rock.  The pole is metal, but its attached to two big stones on each  end.  He's earthbending stone, as earth benders tend to do.  Because its earth, and he's an earthbender.  Earthbending.  Earthbending.  Earthbending.

This conversation is done.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2012)

^Can you run that by me one more time, I don't think I follow


----------



## Burke (Jul 27, 2012)

Get it done jove


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2012)

Off the top of my head, episodes 3, 6, 7, and 8 were probably my favorite episodes to watch as the show as airing. 

I personally liked the finale a lot as well. At least, moreso than the majority of the fanbase apparently.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2012)

Apparently Zuko is releasing a music album...?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Apparently Zuko is releasing a music album...?



WHAT?


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yeah he sang alot on american dragon


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The weights Toza bends are made of rock.  The pole is metal, but its attached to two big stones on each  end.  He's earthbending stone, as earth benders tend to do.  Because its earth, and he's an earthbender.  Earthbending.  Earthbending.  Earthbending.
> 
> This conversation is done.




The weights are filled with water.

_Now_ this conversation is done.


----------



## Burke (Jul 30, 2012)

Jove makin things complicated.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2012)

^Why is it that every time I come into this thread I see you wanking the mod?

Another reason why this one thread wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 31, 2012)

Friday you're too abrasive even by my standards.


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with that statement. 


Also, Gunners, can you get me a HD pic of your sig? I wanna make a Zuko set.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> The weights are filled with water.



What evidence do you have to support that clam? And why would you even have such a belief? It is far less likely that the weights are filled with water than it is that they are made of stone or metal, so why must you needlessly complicate this discussion?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 1, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> so why must you needlessly complicate this discussion?


Oh dear.

I love you avatar thread <3


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2012)

Friday said:


> ^Why is it that every time I come into this thread I see you wanking the mod?
> 
> Another reason why this one thread wouldn't have worked.



I was saying hes making this conversation complicated.
I certainly wasnt tuggin on his dick.
Shit friday


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, allow me to set this argument down on the table, open it, pour it into a glass for you, pretend to hand it to you, and then toss it against the wall.

Look at this screencap:




So, the weights. Well now, look at that, _they have caps on their ends_. And they don't look like metal or stone. They have leather straps. You know, because they are _filled with water_.

So, the bending. He's not Earthbending because that's not what Earthbending looks like. It's fluid and uses wrist movement, _like fundamental Waterbending_.

So, his clothes. HOLY FUCK, HE LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE A WATERBENDER.


Looks like a Waterbender, moves like a waterbender, _is_ a waterbender.




Friday said:


> ^Why is it that every time I come into this thread I see you wanking the mod?
> 
> Another reason why this one thread wouldn't have worked.



Worked for five years and the entirety of ATLA.


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, well i DO wank jove, but i wasnt wanking jove in that post


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2012)

Friday isn't abrasive, he just tries hard.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Ok, allow me to set this argument down on the table, open it, pour it into a glass for you, pretend to hand it to you, and then toss it against the wall.
> 
> Look at this screencap:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Very well, now you have convinced me; I shall admit that it is very likely that Toza is a waterbender, but why would a gym have weights with water, rather than traditional metal weights? Is that so their weight can be easily adjusted by altering the amount of water that is in the weights?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Very well, now you have convinced me; I shall admit that it is very likely that Toza is a waterbender, but why would a gym have weights with water, rather than traditional metal weights? Is that so their weight can be easily adjusted by altering the amount of water that is in the weights?



Why won't you just accept it?  Why do you have to question the most minute and unimportant of details?


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Very well, now you have convinced me; I shall admit that it is very likely that Toza is a waterbender, but why would a gym have weights with water, rather than traditional metal weights? Is that so their weight can be easily adjusted by altering the amount of water that is in the weights?



You answered it in the last question.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why won't you just accept it?  Why do you have to question the most minute and unimportant of details?



I like to question nearly everything, Mider T, whether it be long-held social norms or the most minor of details; surely, you knew that, by this time?


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2012)

^ More questions! He's not joking when he says everything!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> I agree with that statement.
> 
> 
> Also, Gunners, can you get me a HD pic of your sig? I wanna make a Zuko set.


That's the highest quality I could find otherwise it'd be in my sig


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 2, 2012)

Gunners said:


> That's the highest quality I could find otherwise it'd be in my sig



Perhaps someone will illustrate a fanart version of it and post it on _DeviantArt_ or a similar website?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 2, 2012)

A question about the Promise comic...

Did the leftover trash known as the "freedom fighters" warn Aang that they would take "action" against the Fire Nation? Orphaned children threatening the organized military of firebenders...


----------



## Burke (Aug 2, 2012)

good point akainu

An orphan taking down the fire nation military is ridiculous


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> That's the highest quality I could find otherwise it'd be in my sig



They posted a version on the  a while back.



It's a bit better.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Did the leftover trash known as the "freedom fighters" warn Aang that they would take "action" against the Fire Nation? Orphaned children threatening the organized military of firebenders...



"Trash?" What was "trashy" about them? They were orphans of war who sought to oppose the oppressive faction that devastated their homeland in the first place; I see nothing "trashy" about them, and actually found their efforts to be very heroic, apart from the fact that their leader, Jet, was rather extreme in his methods.


----------



## Burke (Aug 4, 2012)

I have the feeling Akainu throws the word "fodder" around a lot as well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 4, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I have the feeling Akainu throws the word "fodder" around a lot as well.



Well, if he named himself after the character Akainu from _One Piece,_ I would not be surprised, as the original Akainu does indeed consider pirates and rebels to be "trash," and he would defijitely use that term for Jet and his "Freedom Fighters."


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> "Trash?" What was "trashy" about them? They were orphans of war who sought to oppose the oppressive faction that devastated their homeland in the first place; I see nothing "trashy" about them, and actually found their efforts to be very heroic, apart from the fact that their leader, Jet, was rather extreme in his methods.



They are trash in my eyes because they are cowards that never actually stood for what they said they believed. Only two characters, the Duke and Pipsqueak showed up for the invasion force and had the honor of risking their lives in war. How can they claim to make a difference by making insignificant if not more damaging changes when they hide away from the proper solution of confronting the real enemy?

I find it amusing that the same group that could only ambush old men, attack villages of innocents and teashops suddenly have the nerve to threaten both the Avatar and the Fire Nation?

At least the writers had Jet killed like a dog



St. Burke said:


> I have the feeling Akainu throws the word "fodder" around a lot as well.



Surprisingly not really


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok first of all let this be said this is not a shameless attempt to get people to join my game, although you may if you wish. 
 I'm pretty sure alot of you are familiar with the worldbending concept, combining other real world cultures with the art of culturally fitting bending.  In a new game I have just started in the RP section, I tried to bring that concept to the forums. All I ask is for a few of you to look over my ideas of worldbending and give me feedback on if you feel the cultures fit with the bending I assigned and any advice you would give me on expanding my world.



Many thanks,
Serperion Targaryen.


----------



## Burke (Aug 5, 2012)

I second this motion, we should all give ti a shot.

i cant do it by myself


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 5, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> They are trash in my eyes because they are cowards that never actually stood for what they said they believed. Only two characters, the Duke and Pipsqueak showed up for the invasion force and had the honor of risking their lives in war. How can they claim to make a difference by making insignificant if not more damaging changes when they hide away from the proper solution of confronting the real enemy?
> 
> I find it amusing that the same group that could only ambush old men, attack villages of innocents and teashops suddenly have the nerve to threaten both the Avatar and the Fire Nation…



I suppose that your viewpoint is valid, even if I do not agree with it. On the subject of the Freedom Fighters, I wonder if Longshot and Smellerbee ever became a romantic couple? Their brief appearance in _The Promise_ makes me hope that the story writers shall reveal their ultimate fates.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2012)

Nope they didn't.  No need to speculate.


----------



## Noah (Aug 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Nope they didn't.  No need to speculate.



But! Everyone marries their opposite gender friends from when they were teens! Right?

.....right?!


----------



## Burke (Aug 7, 2012)

avatar extras said they got involved


----------



## Kirito (Aug 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Nope they didn't.  No need to speculate.



I thought they did?


----------



## Burke (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2012)

Link to part 3?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2012)

It's not out yet unless it leaked.

And why Azula still hot?


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 7, 2012)

I have low expectations for the Promise pt.3. The way Gene Yang wrote the characters in the previous installments did not impress me, the only things that felt right were the interactions between Sokka and Toph ( The talk were Toph mentions the similarities between her story and the way iron is formed springs to mind ).

But yaaay Crazy!Azula



Mider T said:


> It's not out yet unless it leaked.
> 
> And why Azula still hot?



[insert fire-based pun here]

Probably because she's a mentally unstable girl with parental issues and the power to easily kill people. Only now she wears a straight jacket. 

I guess that works for people.


----------



## Burke (Aug 7, 2012)

hold on, im not getting the bottom of the page.


----------



## Burke (Aug 7, 2012)

there we go


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2012)

What don't you get? Like you can't see it to read?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so tempted.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2012)

Where are all of these coming from?  Source?  Are there more?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Nope they didn't.  No need to speculate.



How do you know that?

And where did you find that page, St. Burke? I have not yet read it, but I am sorely tempted to do so; should I avoid reading it if I wish to avoid any spoilers?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> And where did you find that page, St. Burke? I have not yet read it, but I am sorely tempted to do so; should I avoid reading it if I wish to avoid any spoilers?





St. Burke said:


> there we go


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2012)

A long two months await. Maybe they can tide us over by doling out some DVD news.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2012)

For the Promise?  A month and a half.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> For the Promise?  A month and a half.



I hope that I can last for that duration without reading the page that St. Burke posted and spoiling the story.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2012)

Well it says...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Besides, not a day has gone by since you put me in here that I haven't wondered---what exactly happened to our dear mother?


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> there we go



Ooo, I like.  I'm not going to look at the final page though -- did that with Part 1, and hated myself for it.  Not doing that again.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Oman said:


> Ooo, I like.  I'm not going to look at the final page though -- did that with Part 1, and hated myself for it.  Not doing that again.



So, in that case, would you say that it is wise to avoid reading the pages that St. Burke posted, to preserve the suspense and drama of the story?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2012)

If you want to be surprised/shocked/etc. when Part 3 is officially released, then yes it's wise to avoid the spoiler pages that have been posted. Both are pretty big, so if knowing things ahead of time effects your enjoyment of the material then it's best to not look. Use the temptation of looking to build your inner suspense so that when it is released it'll be all the better for you


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 8, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> If you want to be surprised/shocked/etc. when Part 3 is officially released, then yes it's wise to avoid the spoiler pages that have been posted. Both are pretty big, so if knowing things ahead of time effects your enjoyment of the material then it's best to not look. Use the temptation of looking to build your inner suspense so that when it is released it'll be all the better for you



Yes, in that case, I shall definitely avoid reading the pages, as I wish to experience the full dramatic effect of their content. For example, I heard about
*Spoiler*: _Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann spoilers, although this is likely common knowledge at this point in time_ 



Kamina's death


before I even started following the series, so that did decrease some of the emotion that I felt after witnessing that scene, but I thankfully had no forewarning concerning
*Spoiler*: _Code Geass and One Piece Spoilers_ 



the deaths of Euphemia li Britannia or Portgas D. Ace


, so those are to this day some of the most unexpected and emotionally-stirring fictional deaths that I have experienced in recent years, so I hope that the same shall be true with _The Promise,_ although I doubt that there shall be any events in its third installment that are comparable to those that I listed previously.


----------



## Wan (Aug 9, 2012)

The scan that St. Burke posted that he called a "big spoiler that would shatter dreams" isn't something I would actually call a big spoiler.  No one dies or anything, just a dramatic moment and decision.  Can't speak for the "final page" spoiler, since I didn't look at it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2012)

Both are big plot developments and rather surprising.


Oman said:


> The scan that St. Burke posted that he called a "big spoiler that would shatter dreams" isn't something I would actually call a big spoiler.  No one dies or anything, just a dramatic moment and decision.


Will still lead to hatred raging.


> Can't speak for the "final page" spoiler, since I didn't look at it.


Will lead to anticipation raging.


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2012)

So.. uh... does anyone sometimes feel like they only "somewhat" like this show because it's a legacy? Cuz I know I can go on for days about how much this season sucked, but still be able to rewatch episodes..

Let's all be honest here. Legend of Korra swam in flaws. But it's still all we've got of Avatar.

Maybe I should make a thread about this since people here are talking about something else.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2012)

Nope                               .


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2012)

So, you would watch this had you not watched A:TLA before? I would watch it, but maybe like all at once and not catch it on TV at all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I would, but I also think if it hadn't followed TLA then it'd probably be a little different. I probably wouldn't follow it as closely though simply because the story isn't really overarching at all.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't be as interested, and might be more critical of it without ATLA.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 9, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> there we go



I don't get this.


What the heck am I seeing? (and please put the eventual reply in big,properly tagged spoiler quotes please!)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2012)

Friday said:


> So.. uh... does anyone sometimes feel like they only "somewhat" like this show because it's a legacy? Cuz I know I can go on for days about how much this season sucked, but still be able to rewatch episodes..
> 
> *Let's all be honest here. Legend of Korra swam in flaws. But it's still all we've got of Avatar.*
> 
> Maybe I should make a thread about this since people here are talking about something else.



First of all, you're basically asking to be honest by... lying, I suppose. Swam in flaws, come on now.

Anyway, it's the opposite. Without AtLA's precedent most of the balderdash fandom grievances wouldn't have arisen as stridently.


----------



## Burke (Aug 9, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> 
> What the heck am I seeing? (and please put the eventual reply in big,properly tagged spoiler quotes please!)



Well...

*Spoiler*: _Explanation of the spoiler..._ 



Basically aang is no longer accepting spiritual guidance from Roku as he finally accepts that he is probably going to have to kill _someone_.


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2012)

How am I lying? Would you get pissed off if I listed the ways that things were executed badly? There are a bunch, and people are so quick to say the romance (although an overarching flaw), but there were a bunch of other things that should have been done better that made me disappointed in the show. It's not excusable that it's the first season -- it was built on something already.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought it was something completely different. Good to know .


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2012)

The show was entertaining, but it has a lot of criticism. That's just the way it is with Legend of Korra.


----------



## Darth (Aug 9, 2012)

Friday said:


> The show was entertaining, but it has a lot of criticism. That's just the way it is with Legend of Korra.



If it was so bad compared to ATLA, why did the fanbase quadruple with just the first season of Korra? 

The numbers disagree with you Friday.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

quantity of fans =/= quality of material


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2012)

Darth said:


> If it was so bad compared to ATLA, why did the fanbase quadruple with just the first season of Korra?
> 
> The numbers disagree with you Friday.



Someone said that same thing about a manga in another section of the forum and I reply to you with this picture of a NYTimes best-seller:



Twilight ranks highly in having the most books sold, but the quality of it SUCKS


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2012)

Friday said:


> How am I lying? Would you get pissed off if I listed the ways that things were executed badly? There are a bunch, and people are so quick to say the romance (although an overarching flaw), but there were a bunch of other things that should have been done better that *made me disappointed* in the show. It's not excusable that it's the first season -- it was built on something already.


This is the phrase that you need to remember. Just because something was done in a manner that you didn't prefer does not mean that the show was swimming in flaws. Nearly every complaint I've heard regarding Legend of Korra was inclined toward being a preference issue and not a fair critique of the show. Legend of Korra was a solid show and I enjoyed it for what it was. I didn't compare the old characters to the new, I sincerely enjoyed the new characters and the new story, and because I enjoyed season 1 I look forward to the future seasons of the show. The credit to that goes to Legend of Korra. It's relation to A:TLA drew me in, but it kept me watching all on it's own. 

Usually when someone complains about the show it goes something like:

*Person:* I didn't like how X and Y and blah blah blah, this show has some serious problems.
*Me:* I can see how that might bother you, but within the context of the story and with what we know of the characters it really does make sense because blah blah blah.
*Person:* Yeah but blah blah blah, and the old gAang would have blah blah blahed, the blahdy blah blah.
*Me:* The new characters aren't the old, and what applied then has to be looked at differently from how it applies now considering the changes that have occured in the world since the original show. Also blah blah blah *smiley face* blahdy blahdy blah.
*Fan:* Well I still didn't like how X turned out.
*Me:* Fair enough.

So I stopped having those conversations, because it was the same people saying the same stuff on repeat  The majority that I know who watched the show enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2012)

Dude, I can easily, very easily talk about this show without comparing it to the old series at all. When the show was airing, comparing season 1 of Legend of Korra was usually compared to season 1 of A:TLa, which was very unfair.

The only thing I would bring up is that where the production of A:TLA shined is what LoK lacked WHICH IS A PROBLEM. You shouldn't drop what you do right from a show when it's what we loved about it the most:

Character Development
Credibility of the main plot
Credibility of the romance 
Humor
Actual writers to write the damn show


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 10, 2012)

I still am experiencing difficulty in resisting the temptation to avoid reading the spoilers that St. Burke posted, so I shall distract myself by changing the subject of this conversation.

With the second season of _Legend of Korra_ being set in the northern region of the world, how likely is it that the Equalist revolt in Republic City shall be mentioned again? I found that storyline to be interesting, but I hope that the people shall eventually accept the fact that some of them are born as benders, and some are not, just as some people are more likely to be inclined toward certain hobbies or progressions than they are toward other hobbies or profession. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Friday (Aug 10, 2012)

I have little hope in the Equalist movement being mentioned again seeing as they planned for this first season to be a stand-alone one in terms of the plot.

With that said, it's safe to say that everything was resolved and the equalists disbanned once they found out that Amon was a bender (guess they didn't really believe in the revolution, but were rather moved by a captivating leader). There was no suggestion from the season finale that the equalist movement mattered anymore.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2012)

Character Development -  This is the most common criticism, and the least substantial (and most charmlessly argued). There was character development, it was perfectly adequate and often sensational, and did an astounding amount of work within 12 episodes. 

Credibility of the main plot - What's there to question about the credibility? The main plot was objectively solid, with well spaced plot point episodes.

Credibility of the romance - Pass.

Humor - Objectively irrelevant.

Actual writers to write the damn show - Maybe they could have hired O'Bryan to write his usual pointless drivel and then the show would have had the humor it desperately needed!


----------



## Friday (Aug 10, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Character Development -  This is the most common criticism, and the least substantial (and most charmlessly argued). There was character development, it was perfectly adequate and often sensational, and did an astounding amount of work within 12 episodes.



No, just no. Mako didn't grow, he got away with things. Bolin didn't grow nor had any conflict whatsoever. Neither of them had a credible motive. Try and count Episode 5, I dare you. Asami had her conflict, she was okay. Korra grew a little... but taking her bending away could have given room for her to grow more, seeing as she was a complete bitch when she lost her bending.. and then everything was fine when she got them back. Yeah, that right there is BAD character development. I can see that she became a little bit more patient and more willing to listen though. 

Iroh was complete fanservice where we could have seen someone from Team Avatar grow. I hardly even feel like there was a Team Avatar and that it was just forced because the previous show had one.. It was more of a gathering of already acquainted people. Meanwhile, Tenzin and Lin where more competent.



> Credibility of the main plot - What's there to question about the credibility? The main plot was objectively solid, with well spaced plot point episodes.



Amon was behind the Equalist movement, but I was hoping that people actually believed in Equality.. see my previous post -> it was concluded too easily.



> Credibility of the romance - Pass.


No, you are not allowed to pass. This isn't a game. Bryke said they wanted a love story, so we will get one. I did not believe Mako was in love with Korra, and he was definitely not in love with Asami. He just thought she was pretty, and hey, she comes with financial benefits! You cannot ignore this.



> Humor - Objectively irrelevant.



But there was nothing funny about this show.e



> Actual writers to write the damn show - Maybe they could have hired O'Bryan to write his usual pointless drivel and then the show would have had the humor it desperately needed!



But you're right. And maybe they should have hired, oh I don't know, Aaron Ehasz, his wifey, Tim Hedrick, Joshua Hamilton, May Chan, Matthew Hubbard, or James Eagan... just to name a few. I guess the creators were trying to prove that they could write and it turned out that they really couldn't.


----------



## Wan (Aug 10, 2012)

Friday said:


> Character Development



Was good.  See Leaf in the Wind, Voice in the Night, The Aftermath, When Extremes Meet, Out of the Past, and Turning the Tides.



> Credibility of the main plot



Was fine.



> Credibility of the romance



Not too good.  But the romance wasn't a strong part of A:TLA either, and certainly not by the end of book 1.



> Humor



I laughed a lot.



> Actual writers to write the damn show



Mike and Bryan aren't perfect writers, but they write fine.  Remember what Aang said to Zuko at the end of "The Blue Spirit"?  Credited to Mike and Bryan.  I'm excited that that Josh Hamilton and Tim Hedrick are on board for book 3, particularly because Hedrick wrote some phenomenal episodes of A:TLA.  But I don't think anything about the writing was broken to begin with.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 10, 2012)

Could you guys please respond to my thread I just made?


----------



## Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

Not now brightest day


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2012)

Friday said:


> Try and count Episode 5, I dare you.





kamikazi said:


> I'll remember the episode for showing that Bolin and Korra have a level  of maturity that I wouldn't have initially suspected of them and that  Mako can be the more immature brother despite how much maturity he shows  in caring for Bolin. It got the relationship stuff out of the way sure,  but there were character moments in the episode.
> 
> Korra regaining some lost confidence and facing a problem instead of cowering from it.
> Bolin and Korra holding their own in the pro bending tournament.
> ...


            .


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2012)

i thought kora grew quiet a lot during her imprisonment
while having episodes of fear from having her bending taken away


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

I bet Koora is being fucked by Bolin doggy style as we speak ;C


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2012)

Who is Koora?


----------



## Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish they would have been slated for more episode from the get go.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2012)

GOGOGOGOGO!

Also fuck you Narutosss. I was simply defending a damn good show. *NO. BAD WORD*


----------



## Misha-San (Aug 10, 2012)

Signed! I would love for them to release the soundtrack for both series. =]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 10, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I wish they would have been slated for more episode from the get go.



Perhaps the creators were uncertain of how many episodes that they would be allowed to produce, and so wished to that the first season would not leave any unresolved plot lines, in the case that they were not renewed for a second season (that is a tactic that the writers of the new _Thundercats_ series should have employed, in my mind, as the story has numerous unresolved plot lines, yet is in grave danger of not being renewed for another season)?

As for the previous subject, I do believe Korra had excellent character development, or at least adequate character development. Some notable examples were her airbending training, her vision of Yakone, and her loss and then regaining of her bending powers. I do agree that she regained her powers too quickly, as that was a great missed opportunity for her to develop as a character; her quest to regain her powers could have easily been a major driving factor for an entire season, forcing her to gain achieve a better understanding of the spiritual aspects of bending.

As for Mako and Bolin, I am sorry to say that I believe that they had very little development from the beginning to the end of the season. Mako's only significant moments of character depth surrounded his love-triangle with Korra and Asami, and Bolin had no significant development that I could see. They lacked a personal conflict, in my mind, something to drive them to improve themselves. I personally am hoping to see Bolin join the police force of Republic City and learn to bend metal from Lin, as that would be the best way to develop him further as character, and he is in dire need of character development, in my mind.

Tenzin and Lin, rather ironically, experienced better development than did Mako and Bolin, despite being far older than them, in my mind; Tenzin learned that pro-bending was not as pointless and flashy as he had first believed it to be, and Lin eventually learned to trust Korra. They have had sufficient development to satisfy me, so i would like to see further development for Tenzin's children in the next season.

I believe that even Asami had better character development than did Mako and Bolin, in the form of her conflict with her father, siding with the benders over the non-benders, and becoming friends with Korra, Mako, and Bolin, With her now being the CEO of Future Industries, I expect her to experience further development and growth as a character as she fits into that role.

Of course, the next season shall introduce new characters, so I hope that the story writers can balance their development with that of the characters from the first season. I suppose that the best course of action to take at this moment is to simply wait and hope for everything to work out well.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps the creators were uncertain of how many episodes that they would be allowed to produce, and so wished to that the first season would not leave any unresolved plot lines, in the case that they were not renewed for a second season (that is a tactic that the writers of the new _Thundercats_ series should have employed, in my mind, as the story has numerous unresolved plot lines, yet is in grave danger of not being renewed for another season)?
> 
> As for the previous subject, I do believe Korra had excellent character development, or at least adequate character development. Some notable examples were her airbending training, her vision of Yakone, and her loss and then regaining of her bending powers. I do agree that she regained her powers too quickly, as that was a great missed opportunity for her to develop as a character; her quest to regain her powers could have easily been a major driving factor for an entire season, forcing her to gain achieve a better understanding of the spiritual aspects of bending.
> 
> ...



???

No comprende.


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps the creators were uncertain of how many episodes that they would be allowed to produce, and so wished to that the first season would not leave any unresolved plot lines, in the case that they were not renewed for a second season (that is a tactic that the writers of the new _Thundercats_ series should have employed, in my mind, as the story has numerous unresolved plot lines, yet is in grave danger of not being renewed for another season)?
> 
> As for the previous subject, I do believe Korra had excellent character development, or at least adequate character development. Some notable examples were her airbending training, her vision of Yakone, and her loss and then regaining of her bending powers. I do agree that she regained her powers too quickly, as that was a great missed opportunity for her to develop as a character; her quest to regain her powers could have easily been a major driving factor for an entire season, forcing her to gain achieve a better understanding of the spiritual aspects of bending.
> 
> ...


yes sir, you are correct sir.


----------



## Wan (Aug 11, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> ???
> 
> No comprende.



Comprend_o_.  ComprendO.  Conjugate the verb, for goodness' sake!

(cookie for the ref)


----------



## Burke (Aug 11, 2012)

dodgeball?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 11, 2012)

Darth said:


> GOGOGOGOGO!
> 
> Also fuck you Narutosss. I was simply defending a damn good show.


most would agree you deserved that neg, the quantity = quality is possibly one of the most awful argument around, it's like saying BEN 10 is one of the greatest cartoons in recent time, I mean hardly any recent cartoon can compare to it's success.


----------



## Wan (Aug 11, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> most would agree you deserved that neg, the quantity = quality is possibly one of the most awful argument around, it's like saying BEN 10 is one of the greatest cartoons in recent time, I mean hardly any recent cartoon can compare to it's success.



It's a faulty argument, but I wouldn't say he deserves a neg for a faulty argument.  Maybe if he was trolling around with that argument repeatedly.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 12, 2012)

you've made a good point oman but his insulting reply makes us even.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 12, 2012)

Although the first season is over, I found Korra's plan (after learning Amon's true identity from Tarrlok) to simply infiltrate the Equalist rally and reveal what she had learned from Tarrlok to be very unintelligent and poorly-planned. Surely, she must have realized that Amon would have prepared for such action and simply dismissed her claims as ludicrous, especially since she had no evidence? And how could she actually have been surprised when her plan failed? Did anyone else here find Korra's actions at that moment to be very foolish and unwise?


----------



## Roja (Aug 13, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Surely, she must have realized that Amon would have prepared for such action and simply dismissed her claims as ludicrous, especially since she had no evidence?



No, Korra wouldn't have thought of Amon preparing for that. Korra is not someone who plans for problems to occur to any original plan. Tenzin and Lin (who were not around; perhaps General Iroh as well) are the only ones who might've thought of such a thing. Of course, Tarrlok did not see fit to bring up that possibility either and he technically should've been able to think of that possibility.

I was glad that she (nor Mako) did not think of Amon being prepared (at least initially) for someone trying to expose him as a fraud. Just becoming a bit patient was a start for Korra this season. I think it would've been a bit much if she all of a sudden was able to start thinking things through entirely when coming up with a plan.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 13, 2012)

There should already be some news of a full season release for Korra on home video.
It'd be a dang shame if it were sold solely on DVD. If Cartoon network aren't releasing their HD shows on Blu-Ray, I don't see why Nick would be any different.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2012)

Why doesn't CN release their shows on Blu-Ray?


----------



## Wan (Aug 14, 2012)

Simply put, they don't see any money in it.  But that just raises the question of why make the shows in HD in the first place.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2012)

Studio Mir...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 14, 2012)

Bahahaha! Tenzin takes that poster!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2012)

Dat carrot.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2012)

Oman said:


> Simply put, they don't see any money in it.  But that just raises the question of why make the shows in HD in the first place.



So that people can record and upload it.


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Studio Mir...



I see Stunna lurking, no doubt planning to steal this piece of artwork for his next set.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2012)

I contemplated it, yes.


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I contemplated it, yes.




Always one step ahead, my protege, always think one step ahead. There is still much to learn and the game is still afoot.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Seeing that image that Jove posted makes me wonder: will pro-bending ever be featured in the story again, or has its relevance ended?


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Seeing that image that Jove posted makes me wonder: will pro-bending ever be featured in the story again, or has its relevance ended?



I suppose you can say it has pulled a Quidditch and been Book 6'd. There are more important things to focus on in the upcoming season, so I'm not sure how much time they will have for Pro-Bending.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Bahahaha! Tenzin takes that poster!



Air Bison Dressage. 


Pabu arrows and lightning epee.


----------



## Burke (Aug 14, 2012)

I demand an SD short


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Detective said:


> I suppose you can say it has pulled a Quidditch and been Book 6'd. There are more important things to focus on in the upcoming season, so I'm not sure how much time they will have for Pro-Bending.



Yes, that does make sense, to me, as pro-bending was an excellent way to increase the depth and detail of the world and also provide development for the characters, but it was never a central aspect of the plot, so I do suppose that its prominence in the story is likely finished, now, although perhaps it may be referenced again on occasion, to show that it has not been completely forgotten.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, yes, it's going to be referenced again. They've already talked about Bolin's new teammates.
We are going to see much less of it because the new season seems to be taking place outside of Republic City.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> We are going to see much less of it because the new season seems to be taking place outside of Republic City.



Hopefully, that also means that there shall again be a major focus on the spiritual aspects of bending, because while the advances in technology that have occurred in this world are very good, and give greater depth and realism to the world, I do not wish to see the importance of the spiritual aspects of bending be ignored, as they were a very important aspect of the original series.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey DDJ who's your favorite and least favorite character?  And why?


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2012)

I think Pro-Bending should have been the central plot of the show and have all the drama and evil be a part of it. 

Think about it, Streets Pro-Bending where teams take it outside. The gangs get in on it too... Streets Pro-bending is illegal and when Korra and the gang get caught they can't fight in the tournament.. but then they have to because there's a greater evil...

It would've been like Yugioh or Beyblades, just with Avatar.

  

Guns should be the focus of the 3rd Book though.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 15, 2012)

Friday said:


> Guns should be the focus of the 3rd Book though.


So the Boulder is coming back?


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2012)

Those are luxuries we will never see in Korra.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2012)

Pretty cool how Mick Foley came into voice the Boulder.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2012)

Friday said:


> I think Pro-Bending should have been the central plot of the show and have all the drama and evil be a part of it.
> 
> Think about it, Streets Pro-Bending where teams take it outside. The gangs get in on it too... Streets Pro-bending is illegal and when Korra and the gang get caught they can't fight in the tournament.. but then they have to because there's a greater evil...
> 
> ...


wut? pro bending was a sub par side plot at best. it would have killed any serious appeal to the show and would have made it a lot less dark. Not to mention Among would have virtually no substance as the leader of a pro bending street gang. the whole idea just sounds really dumb Friday..


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Hey DDJ who's your favorite and least favorite character?  And why?



My favorite character is likely Zuko, because I can relate to him, as he endured numerous struggles and difficulties during his life, difficulties that helped him to become a stronger person. I am not certain who my least favorite character is, or if I even have a least favorite character, as most of the characters in this series were fairly interesting and appealing, to me.



Friday said:


> Guns should be the focus of the 3rd Book though.



I hope that that does not occur, as too great a focus on technology would detract from the focus on the spiritual aspects of bending, on which, thankfully, the second season seems to be focusing. I liked how this series has a more realistic progression of technology than do some fictional series, but if the world's technology progresses too greatly, it shall feel very different from its original incarnation, so I do not wish to see that occur. Perhaps a story focusing on an earlier Avatar, during an earlier time period, would be a feasible idea?


----------



## Burke (Aug 17, 2012)

New topic


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 17, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> New topic



That is interesting news; on one side, the idea of a feature-length _Legend of Korra_ film is very awesome, but, on the other side, there is not necessarily a need for such a film, as not every major franchise needs to have a feature-length film to be accepted by mainstream audiences or been "legitimate." Also, the story of this series is told in weekly episodes, so I worry that too much plot may be placed into too short a duration, as often occurs with film adaptations of television series or graphic novels.

However, I shall reserve any judgment on this subject until further information is revealed about it, and remain optimistic about its outcome.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 17, 2012)

Potential Dora the Explorer movie, FUCK YES...I mean, ahem, an animated Korra movie could be cool >_>


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2012)

Unnecessary.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2012)

It's exciting... but I'd rather see them try something with an animated ATLA movie, though obviously Mike and Bryan probably wouldn't want to move backwards.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't hear about a 2nd Spongebob movie before


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2012)

They need to team up with a good director and make a worthwhile live action movie..

Honestly, I would rather another live action attempt rather than an animated attempt unless it will include a good amount of animation like the first chi blocker fight scene and the voice in the night Korra capture scene.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2012)

Going back on what someone said with technology, we've already seen how technology has been boosted to aid non-benders. More focus on that could be interesting (I didn't like the mecha-tanks because I'm a huge hater of robots, but the gauntlets were cool). I wouldn't mind seeing someone build some sort of power suit that could imitate fire benders.

I wouldn't mind seeing guns as the topic, but that would probably require someone being killed.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 17, 2012)

Friday said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing someone build some sort of power suit that could imitate fire benders.



They're called flamethrowers.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 17, 2012)

A Legend of Korra film would be cool to see, if done right, but I would much rather see the other films first.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> They're called flamethrowers.



Yeah, but like a suit similar to what Pyro uses from X-men.

Just another random though about the Avatar universe... I always wonder how awkward it was to have Kuruk as the previous Avatar for Kyoshi. She must have just skipped getting advice from him completely, I imagine.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

He probably buckled down after his fiance's death.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 18, 2012)

Not watching the movie. Knowing Hollywood it'll be 50% firebending and 50% shitty romance. Bending will be done right, but the film's plot will be meh in under 3 hours. Best watch out for the next How To Train Your Dragon instead of this drivel.


----------



## Friday (Aug 18, 2012)

I kinda wish we saw Azula firebend with red fire more than once.


----------



## Burke (Aug 18, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Not watching the movie. Knowing Hollywood it'll be 50% firebending and 50% shitty romance. Bending will be done right, but the film's plot will be meh in under 3 hours. Best watch out for the next How To Train Your Dragon instead of this drivel.



Not sure what to say to this. Thats a horribly pessimistic thing to think.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2012)

Friday said:


> I kinda wish we saw Azula firebend with red fire more than once.



why? Her Blue flame was a defining part of her character.


----------



## Friday (Aug 19, 2012)

Very defining, but we really didn't know how she was able to do it.

Maybe we'll get a blue fire bender in this series.

I don't remember anyone even bothering to ask how she was doing that, which would have been cool to learn about in A:TLA.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)

She was just a better fire bender who managed to produce hotter flames?


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> She was just a better fire bender who managed to produce hotter flames?



I've always had the same impression though I suppose that it isn't too far-fetched to assume that it might be a special ability.


----------



## Friday (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it's more special than her being a better fire bender.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 19, 2012)

Do we really need an answer to that question?


----------



## Burke (Aug 19, 2012)

Let us take a moment to ponder the unexplained anomaly that is psychic bending.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 19, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Not sure what to say to this. Thats a horribly pessimistic thing to think.



Given the last 2 cartoon/anime-related adaptations Hollywood has given us (DBE, ATLA, not counting anything comic-related) they've all been horrible.


----------



## Wan (Aug 19, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Given the last 2 cartoon/anime-related adaptations Hollywood has given us (DBE, ATLA, not counting anything comic-related) they've all been horrible.



Yes, but this seems like it would be an _animated_ Legend of Korra movie, making it already 10x better than those unspeakable animated-to-live action adaptations.  It probably entails Mike, Bryan, and others from the show (ie Joaquim Dos Santos, Khyun Ryu, etc) being more closely involved, and the original voice actors.  An animated movie has much more potential from the start than live action adaptations.

Personally I would be excited if a Legend of Korra animated movie got greenlit.  Very excited.    Though I agree with Jove that I would kind of prefer if the original Avatar: The Last Airbender got an animated movie, but I also recognize that Bryke probably don't want to go backwards (not to mention they would probably have to get a bunch of new voice actors).


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)

12 episodes.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 19, 2012)

Gentelment I give you *
Foofoocuddlypoops*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2012)

Head     canon.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Head     canon.



Glad you approve!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 19, 2012)

I really do abhor this argument, especially since they did hire people once they found out they were getting more episodes.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I really do abhor this argument, especially since they did hire people once they found out they were getting more episodes.



People also Forget that ATLA ended in 2008 and TLOK Started in 2011 

a four year gap people need to eat and feed themselves in that time so they do other projects and jobs those people may not be available


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> 12 episodes.



In my opinion, that is no excuse for the new series giving credit solely to DiMartino and Konietzko, when the original series gave credit to nearly a dozen different people; everyone who contributed to the series should be recognized for their efforts, in my mind.

On a less serious tone, I found a number of motivational (or demotivational) posters of this series, and I shall post them here.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)

Some of the pics don't work.


----------



## Friday (Aug 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Do we really need an answer to that question?



Do we need to know where Zuko's mom is?
Do we need to know who Lin's father is?
Do we need to know how Iroh went into the spirit world or how he was able to see spirits?

No, we don't need those questions answered, but it would be pretty fucking cool to find out the answers.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Some of the pics don't work.



Yes, I know that, but I could not find those images anywhere else, so I have at least provided the links for anyone who wishes to view them.


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In my opinion, that is no excuse for the new series giving credit solely to DiMartino and Konietzko, when the original series gave credit to nearly a dozen different people; everyone who contributed to the series should be recognized for their efforts, in my mind.



Um, the new series doesn't give credit solely to Dimartino and Konietzko in general.  Joaqim dos Santos and Khyun Ryu are given clear credit as directors, and of course there's the actual credits where everyone involved with the show is listed.  If you're talking about the writing credits on Legend of Korra, the simple fact is that Mike and Bryan took up all the writing for Book 1 themselves, rather than delegate it to paid writers like they did with Avatar: The Last Airbender.  No one but them is credited for the writing because there is no one else _to_ credit.  There's nothing wrong about that, or anything that needs "an excuse".


----------



## Friday (Aug 20, 2012)

For the lulz


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's an argument?

I thought it was a nice infographic.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 20, 2012)

I do hope that the next season gives credit to more people than did the first season.

On that subject, does anyone believe that Korra may have restored the bending abilities of any others who lost their power, such as Tahno, Shady Shin, Zolt, or the other police officers? Tahno and Shady Shin did not wrong to deserve the lost of their powers, and while Zolt was a criminal, he did not deserve to lose his powers as he did (having them forcibly taken without a trial by jury), and I believe if Korra offered to restore his power, that would be incentive for him to redeem himself and become a law-abiding citizen.


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Aug 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do hope that the next season gives credit to more people than did the first season.
> 
> On that subject, does anyone believe that Korra may have restored the bending abilities of any others who lost their power, such as Tahno, Shady Shin, Zolt, or the other police officers? Tahno and Shady Shin did not wrong to deserve the lost of their powers, and while Zolt was a criminal, he did not deserve to lose his powers as he did (having them forcibly taken without a trial by jury), and I believe if Korra offered to restore his power, that would be incentive for him to redeem himself and become a law-abiding citizen.



What in your opinion would a hypothetical jury have concluded?


----------



## Friday (Aug 20, 2012)

Criminals don't get their bending taken away, they just get imprisoned.

Tahno isn't considered a criminal since paying off the referee and cheating is allowed.

I'm sure she restored everyone's bending.


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do hope that the next season gives credit to more people than did the first season.



It will, because more people will be writing for Legend of Korra in the first place, ie Josh Hamilton and Tim Hedrick.  But you seem to be implying that there were people who deserved to be "given credit" for Book 1 but weren't, when that simply isn't the case (as far as we know).


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 20, 2012)

You know, all those names that go by at the end of the episodes aren't just filler.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 21, 2012)

Friday said:


> Criminals don't get their bending taken away, they just get imprisoned.
> 
> Tahno isn't considered a criminal since paying off the referee and cheating is allowed.
> 
> I'm sure she restored everyone's bending.



Yes, I certainly do hope that she restored the bending abilities of any bender who lost their power.

I have wondered: seventy years after the first series, do either the Foggy Swamp Tribe or the Sun Warriors still exist? They were both small and isolated cultures with relatively few members compared to the other nations, so I am wondering if they either died out, were forcibly assimilated into another culture, or if they have actually prospered with the emergence of a global society in the world of this series. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Friday (Aug 21, 2012)

My guess is that the Sun Warriors now own the biggest Casinos in the Fire Nation, while the Foggy Swamp Tribe finally got their own island.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yes, but this seems like it would be an _animated_ Legend of Korra movie, making it already 10x better than those unspeakable animated-to-live action adaptations.  It probably entails Mike, Bryan, and others from the show (ie Joaquim Dos Santos, Khyun Ryu, etc) being more closely involved, and the original voice actors.  An animated movie has much more potential from the start than live action adaptations.
> 
> Personally I would be excited if a Legend of Korra animated movie got greenlit.  Very excited.    Though I agree with Jove that I would kind of prefer if the original Avatar: The Last Airbender got an animated movie, but I also recognize that Bryke probably don't want to go backwards (not to mention they would probably have to get a bunch of new voice actors).



Still not over-hyping myself.

There's a reason why ATLA, with all its popularity didn't get an animated movie in the past. I don't know what it is though.


----------



## Burke (Aug 21, 2012)

Friday said:


> Criminals don't get their bending taken away, they just get imprisoned.
> 
> Tahno isn't considered a criminal since paying off the referee and cheating is allowed.
> 
> I'm sure she restored everyone's bending.



Isnt it funny how cheating like that is allowed in probending.

I mean, the announcer lets everyone in the stadium know whats going on, and the game continues regardless.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 21, 2012)

I believe the announcer was just primarily speaking to the radio audience and not the Pro-bending arena crowd.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 21, 2012)

Friday said:


> Do we need to know where Zuko's mom is?
> Do we need to know who Lin's father is?
> Do we need to know how Iroh went into the spirit world or how he was able to see spirits?
> 
> No, we don't need those questions answered, but it would be pretty fucking cool to find out the answers.




I'm going to put those questions a little higher than "Why's that stuff that color?"



As for the consolidation of the major credits... they could have Ryu do everything and imagine how _that_ would turn out. No single-color pie chart criticisms then.


----------



## Friday (Aug 21, 2012)

Everyone who knows the rules could obviously see that they're cheating.

I'm guessing the games aren't really THAT big of a deal to allow cheating. The referee may have been contracted by the officials of the sport to be the one to decide what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 21, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Isnt it funny how cheating like that is allowed in probending.
> 
> I mean, the announcer lets everyone in the stadium know whats going on, and the game continues regardless.





Friday said:


> Everyone who knows the rules could obviously see that they're cheating.
> 
> I'm guessing the games aren't really THAT big of a deal to allow cheating. The referee may have been contracted by the officials of the sport to be the one to decide what is right and what is wrong.



I shall agree with Friday and say that the actions of the players are irrelevant; only the calls of the referee are what decides if any actions are ruled as illegal and what punishments are inflicted. I am certain that in modern sports in actuality, there are times when a referee or umpire may be unfairly biased in their decisions, so it should not at all be a surprise that such favoritism occurs in this series, as well.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Still not over-hyping myself.
> 
> There's a reason why ATLA, with all its popularity didn't get an animated movie in the past. I don't know what it is though.



That's simple; they were working on the ill-fated live action adaptation and didn't see the point in developing two movie projects based on the same IP at the same time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> That's simple; they were working on the ill-fated live action adaptation and didn't see the point in developing two movie projects based on the same IP at the same time.



I actually believe that the reason is that not every major franchise needs to have a feature-length film to prove that it is a valid story, which may be why there has not been a new _Legend of Zelda_ or _Super Mario Bros._ series any time in the recent past.


----------



## Wan (Aug 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually believe that the reason is that not every major franchise needs to have a feature-length film to prove that it is a valid story, which may be why there has not been a new _Legend of Zelda_ or _Super Mario Bros._ series any time in the recent past.



Well, yes, but an animated film in the same continuity and made by the same production team behind the show would still be really cool.  It would essentially be an extension of the show, just with really nice looking animation.


----------



## Burke (Aug 22, 2012)

Even nicer than the show.
Aw man, its gunna be like, the hypest shit.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2012)

I still think that ALAB could make a good trilogy if it was handled by the people who did Lord of the Rings. Of course I cut out a lot from the films, maybe even change the characters ages and omit certain elements of their character. 

Just that using the material of mastering all elements, avatar for previous lives, spirit world, war etc. It is good material to work with.

Instead they made a movie with little though knowing that they could cash in on the name alone. It is sort of like video games based on movies.


----------



## Wan (Aug 22, 2012)

The cinematographer for Shytmalan's The Last Airbender was actually the same cinematographer from the LotR films, IIRC.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2012)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 22, 2012)

Sir you have been repped


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Link removed
> Link removed



I am grateful for the links, but are not those comics out of place on a website dedicated to Japanese manga?

To change the subject, will we ever see an airbender use poisonous gas or a waterbender use poisonous liquid as weapons, or is that not likely, given the young target audience of this franchise? Despite that, how awesome would that idea be?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2012)

The Promise Pt. 2 is up on the site.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The Promise Pt. 2 is up on the site.



Any idea if part 3 will be added anytime soon?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2012)

Pt. 3 doesn't even come out until September 17th.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The Promise Pt. 2 is up on the site.



Yes, it shall be good to refresh my memory of it while I wait for part 3 to be released.

I also am enjoying the _"Lost Adventures"_ comics, as they help to provide greater depth to the characters and world, but are they considered to be canonical to the television series? I hope so, as none of them directly contradict any aspect of it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 23, 2012)

I love it when I actually remember posts bots steal.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, it shall be good to refresh my memory of it while I wait for part 3 to be released.
> 
> I also am enjoying the _"Lost Adventures"_ comics, as they help to provide greater depth to the characters and world, but are they considered to be canonical to the television series? I hope so, as none of them directly contradict any aspect of it.



Yeah they're canon.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 24, 2012)

Let's enjoy some nice animation of Korra dancing to K-Pop by the people who actually get paid to animate these characters.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luSB7CstoYo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Aug 24, 2012)

That is awkward and terrifying.

Seriously. I feel like she's trying to steal my soul through her eyes at the end.


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, it shall be good to refresh my memory of it while I wait for part 3 to be released.
> 
> I also am enjoying the _"Lost Adventures"_ comics, as they help to provide greater depth to the characters and world, but are they considered to be canonical to the television series? I hope so, as none of them directly contradict any aspect of it.



The more serious comics I'm sure are canon.  The ones where Zuko and Mai get back together, where Team Avatar and the Southern Water Tribe flee Ba Sing Se, etc.?  All canon, and the events are even referred to occasionally in the show.  The sillier comics (like Sokka's non-bender club...) I'm not too keen on calling canon though.



Superstarseven said:


> Let's enjoy some nice animation of Korra dancing to K-Pop by the people who actually get paid to animate these characters.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luSB7CstoYo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Need gif.  Now.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 24, 2012)

If Hell froze over and there were a Korra film, I'd love to see what these guys would be able to do with a $40 million budget. I haven't seen the work that Studio Mir has done on Boondocks season 4 but their TV animation has been excellent so far.


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2012)

I haven't seen any pigs flying recently, so I don't think the chances are that good.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yeah they're canon.



That is good, but I was rather disappointed that most of the stories focused strongly on Aang, Katara, Sokka, Toph, and Zuko. I understand that those five are the main characters of the series, but I would have greatly appreciated more panel time and character development for Haru, Teo, and The Duke.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 25, 2012)

Oman said:


> I haven't seen any pigs flying recently, so I don't think the chances are that good.



Would the flying pigs occur concurrently with Hell freezing over?


----------



## Wan (Aug 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Would the flying pigs occur concurrently with Hell freezing over?



I'm pretty sure the flying pigs would come before hell freezing over.  But I just remembered -- flying boars exist in Avatar.  So it might happen!


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 25, 2012)

The funniest thing about that Aang gif is that it's based on something that actually didn't happen in the film. What those Earthbenders were doing was more of a posture dance rather than a "pebble dance". 
The trajectory of the rock was in the direction of another earthbender who was offscreen and then came in frame after the rock was already moving. It wasn't shot very well but it gave the fans another reason to vent on how the film was very sub-par.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Let's enjoy some nice animation of Korra dancing to K-Pop by the people who actually get paid to animate these characters.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luSB7CstoYo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The funniest thing about that Aang gif is that it's based on something that actually didn't happen in the film. What those Earthbenders were doing was more of a posture dance rather than a "pebble dance".
> The trajectory of the rock was in the direction of another earthbender who was offscreen and then came in frame after the rock was already moving. It wasn't shot very well but it gave the fans another reason to vent on how the film was very sub-par.



It's funny, because A:TLA the best choreography. TLA (movie) had a choreography that was too pronounced. LOK has little articulate choreography.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> I'm pretty sure the flying pigs would come before hell freezing over.  But I just remembered -- flying boars exist in Avatar.  So it might happen!



I have wondered something, for some time, now: from an out-of universe perspective, is the winged boar symbol of the Bei Fong family a reference to the phrase "when pigs fly," or is there no apparent connection?


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2012)

Friday said:


> It's funny, because A:TLA the best choreography. TLA (movie) had a choreography that was too pronounced. LOK has little articulate choreography.



?  The choreography in Legend of Korra is great.  It uses some of the same martial arts choreography from Sifu Kisu, and also some MMA-style choreography to go with the modernized setting.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I have wondered something, for some time, now: from an out-of universe perspective, is the flying boar symbol of the Bei Fong family a reference to the phrase "when pigs fly," or is there no apparent connection?



In probably has no in-universe significance, but it's probably a reference to the "when pigs fly" expression by the writers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 26, 2012)

Just given a rundown on the Dutch dub. For those that recall, the Netherlands dub of Avatar was one of the best official dubs out there. 

Apparently, Korra sounds a bit girly, Lin sounds coarse, Amon is a bit standard (possibly voiced by the guy who did the Dutch Zhao), and Tenzin sounds more authoritative than the original.


----------



## Friday (Aug 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> ?  The choreography in Legend of Korra is great.  It uses some of the same martial arts choreography from Sifu Kisu, and also some MMA-style choreography to go with the modernized setting.



No it wasn't.

The choreography, at least outside of the pro-bending arena, was very meh. The only time I can remember it being good was when Mako and Korra fight the Chi Blockers for the first time, but that was wasted so early in the game. There wasn't even a memorable choreography from the last fight.

I know I'm not alone on this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The funniest thing about that Aang gif is that it's based on something that actually didn't happen in the film. What those Earthbenders were doing was more of a posture dance rather than a "pebble dance".
> The trajectory of the rock was in the direction of another earthbender who was offscreen and then came in frame after the rock was already moving. It wasn't shot very well but it gave the fans another reason to vent on how the film was very sub-par.



It was still massive fail, it really makes no difference who did it.

[YOUTUBE]_RpgbZcHk_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Aug 26, 2012)

Friday said:


> No it wasn't.
> 
> The choreography, at least outside of the pro-bending arena, was very meh. The only time I can remember it being good was when Mako and Korra fight the Chi Blockers for the first time, but that was wasted so early in the game. There wasn't even a memorable choreography from the last fight.
> 
> I know I'm not alone on this.



Battle atop the pro-bending dome, Lin facing off against the Equalists on Air Temple Island, the fight in "The Aftermath".  There was plenty of good choreography.

I will admit with the final fight, choreography was not really overt.  There is a reason for this -- Amon somehow has "psychic" bloodbending that doesn't really rely on martial arts, and then bloodbending throws off others' martial arts.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Let's enjoy some nice animation of Korra dancing to K-Pop by the people who actually get paid to animate these characters.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luSB7CstoYo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



... is this how Korra acts when she and Mako get hussy together? 

Funny though, Ma Boy. Wish the animators would do Mr. Taxi or Genie too.


----------



## Wan (Aug 27, 2012)

Soooooo...I just watched Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World for the first time.  And I just realized something.  Mae Whitman plays Roxy, Ramona's fourth evil ex.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2012)

In the first season of _Legend of Korra,_ Mako and Bolin often coordinated their attacks when competing in pro-bending, but did so far less often outside of the arena, so I still wish to see them work together in the next season; perhaps they shall combine their powers to generate and/or control a flow of magma? What does everyone say about that?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2012)

Doubtful     .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Doubtful     .



Why do you believe that?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2012)

Bolin and Mako aren't that great of benders to make such a thing happen, and they aren't so much of a team anymore.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> Soooooo...I just watched Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World for the first time.  And I just realized something.  Mae Whitman plays Roxy, Ramona's fourth evil ex.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Bolin and Mako aren't that great of benders to make such a thing happen, and they aren't so much of a team anymore.



In that case, I hope that they greatly improve in the next season, as they are in dire need of character development, since they had practically none at all in the first season.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2012)

Mako is an underrated bender, he can lightning bend, he can redirect it and he received Amon's approval. Bolin on the other hand is garbage, he needs to level up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Bolin on the other hand is garbage, he needs to level up.



Yes, I agree, and for that reason, I shall again say that training under Lin shall be the best possible move for him, both in-universe and out-of-universe.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 27, 2012)

Bolin was a damn good Pro-bender. That's what he trained in.
What he would need help in is Self-Defense. So he was a fine Earthbender in one area. Obviously he wouldn't have been a good Dai Li recruit but I wouldn't call him garbage.

Also, getting to know Bolin and Mako more during Korra's entire run will be of the best parts of this series. You can't cram in a ton of character development in 12 episodes. 
Bolin was pushed to the side a bit but I think I know Mako a bit better during the season finale than the second episode. 

He did end up becoming a cop six months later so obviously the the Amon situation changed him.


----------



## Wan (Aug 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Mako is an underrated bender, he can lightning bend, he can redirect it and he received Amon's approval. Bolin on the other hand is garbage, he needs to level up.



I don't think Bolin is a _bad_ bender, _per se._  He's competent and pulls several nice tricks throughout the show -- collapsing the tunnel in the Equalist base, rapid-fire rocks to take out an Equalist motorcycle in "When Extremes Meet", etc.  He's talented enough at earthbending to be one of the better pro-benders (which does take skill). But there's just nothing particularly _special_ about his abilities.  He's just an earthbender.  Now, Katara was in an even worse position at the beginning of A:TLA -- she was a waterbender with no training at all.  But it was nice to see her progression throughout the series, and by the end she was an excellent, inventive waterbender who even knew a few unique tricks like bloodbending.  We haven't gotten to see Bolin progress at all.  This doesn't make him bad, it just makes him lackluster.

I do like DDJ's idea that Bolin should train under Lin.  But that's probably not going to happen unless he joins the RCPD, which he apparently doesn't in book 2.


----------



## Friday (Aug 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Bolin was a damn good Pro-bender. That's what he trained in.



The Fire Ferrets were rookies, weren't they? As in, it was their first year playing. 

Bolin had a gang relationship before.. He should have had a lot of bending years of experience, but I guess it takes having a master to really improve your bending.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Oman said:


> I do like DDJ's idea that Bolin should train under Lin.  But that's probably not going to happen unless he joins the RCPD, which he apparently doesn't in book 2.



Did not Lin resign from her job as the chief of police? If that is the case, then she could give him private lessons in earthbending (or, perhaps some other form of "private lessons" ).


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did not Lin resign from her job as the chief of police? If that is the case, then she could give him private lessons in earthbending (or, perhaps some other form of "private lessons" ).



She wasn't the chief at the end of the show from what I can tell but I would imagine that she would reclaim that position sometime between season 1 and season 2.


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2012)

I think she went back. She didn't really have anything against the cops. She only resigned to help her comrades without having to deal with Tarrlok.


----------



## Wan (Aug 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> (or, perhaps some other form of "private lessons" ).





:ddj


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Oman said:


> :ddj



Why are you reacting in such a manner? There is nothing wrong with what I said, and, surely, other users here must be having thoughts similar to my own on this subject?


----------



## Wan (Aug 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you reacting in such a manner? There is nothing wrong with what I said, and, surely, other users here must be having thoughts similar to my own on this subject?



You're suggesting that a 50 year old woman...

I'm not even going to finish saying it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

It has probably seen, but if not, it is worth sharing anyways. So, anyone see this ?

If you didn't guess it by the link shared, I'm bored...


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you reacting in such a manner? There is nothing wrong with what I said, and, surely, other users here must be having thoughts similar to my own on this subject?



Totally nothing wrong with a 16 year old boy fucking a 51 year old woman.

You kids are into the weirdest fetishes, I say.


----------



## Wan (Aug 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is my defense of my position sufficient? I would like to change the subject of this conversation to something different, if that is acceptable.



Your defense amounts to "you can find worse stuff on the internet."  Do I _really_ need to point out the problem with that?



> Apart from Mako and Bolin, I would like to see Iroh have greater depth and development as a character in the next season, as I agree with other users that he was included merely as fanservice for long-time viewers of this series, as he is so similar to Zuko that he is almost a clone of his grandfather. Plus, it would also be nice to see Tenzin's siblings, Bumi and Kaya, explored in greater detail. What does everyone else say about that?



Yep.


----------



## Darth (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KBEE0NhyEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> It has probably seen, but if not, it is worth sharing anyways. So, anyone see this ?



blacksataguni?  I think that's someone who worked on Avatar: The Last Airbender.  Can't remember their exact name though, I think it was one of the Korean animators.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Oman said:


> blacksataguni?  I think that's someone who worked on Avatar: The Last Airbender.  Can't remember their exact name though, I think it was one of the Korean animators.



I have no idea, but it seems likely because I doubt I would have followed/watched the user otherwise.


----------



## Burke (Aug 29, 2012)

I was just thinking, i wonder if there have ever been like, avatars that died as children before they were told they were the avatar or before they discovered their ability.

Do the spirits give them naturally lucky young lives or somethin?


----------



## Wan (Aug 30, 2012)

Avatar State.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 30, 2012)

blacksataguni is Ryu Ki Hyun, one of the main art directors of Korra with Bryan and Joaquim. Or, you could say, one of the main four behind the first season of Korra.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 30, 2012)

It's on-model so it could never have been done by a fan.


----------



## Friday (Aug 30, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I was just thinking, i wonder if there have ever been like, avatars that died as children before they were told they were the avatar or before they discovered their ability.
> 
> Do the spirits give them naturally lucky young lives or somethin?



I think the Avatar's are fated to live peaceful lives at the beginning. 

I would have loved to see a more darker Avatar, with a childhood like Mako's. Give Korra Mako's background and we would have had a more interesting Avatar.


----------



## Wan (Aug 30, 2012)

It may have been interesting, but "more" interesting than Korra?  No.  Grimdarking up the place does not by itself make for a more interesting story.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 30, 2012)

it looks pretty cool.

especially the first few pages.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 30, 2012)

Firenation. Always evil and startin' wars and battles.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 30, 2012)

The Fire Nation didn't actually start shit this time around, Zuko was prepared to move his citizens but then he realised that they'd settle down and started a family in the area. He was then prepared to speak to the Earth King who is behaving like prick in an attempt at showing he has balls after the Dai Lee emasculated him for decades.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 31, 2012)

lmao at the earth king starting shit with Zuko. I look forward to his death.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2012)

Friday said:


> I would have loved to see a more darker Avatar, with a childhood like Mako's. Give Korra Mako's background and we would have had a more interesting Avatar.



I myself still wish to see a militaristic and tyrannical Avatar, with a personality similar to that of Sozin or Ozai, one who believes that they are superior to all other people, because they are the Avatar, and that they can bring balance to the world by imposing totalitarian order upon it. That would certainly be a change from the other Avatars who have been shown, thus far.


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2012)

narutoguy03 said:


> it looks pretty cool.
> 
> especially the first few pages.



Looks promising.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2012)

narutoguy03 said:


> it looks pretty cool.
> 
> especially the first few pages.



This time, I could not resist the temptation to view the images, and they do seem to be very interesting; how did Ozai appear as a spirit behidn Zuko? Was that merely Zuko imagining him, or did he die, but become very spiritual prior to that, similar to Obi-Wan in _Star Wars?_


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 31, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This time, I could not resist the temptation to view the images, and they do seem to be very interesting; how did Ozai appear as a spirit behidn Zuko? Was that merely Zuko imagining him, or did he die, but become very spiritual prior to that, similar to Obi-Wan in _Star Wars?_


It's a dream.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's a dream.



Yeah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looked like some sort of shared dream between Zuko and Aang.  




Weird.


----------



## Burke (Sep 1, 2012)

I just realized that chris hardwick voiced adult sokka
what an interesting tidbit


----------



## horsdhaleine (Sep 1, 2012)

I have started reading The Last Airbender last weekend. 

I love this show. Appa is even cuter than Naga! pek


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2012)

Korra got a crap spiritual companion. Roku had a dragon, Aang had a flying Bison. She has a Polar bear dog. Can the thing even water bend?


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> *I have started reading* The Last Airbender last weekend.
> 
> I love this show. Appa is even cuter than Naga! pek


wat? 

Anyway, have fun watching! It's quite a ride.


Gunners said:


> Korra got a crap spiritual companion. Roku had a dragon, Aang had a flying Bison. She has a Polar bear dog. Can the thing even water bend?



I honestly liked Naga. And if you think about it, for a show with an Urban setting, a larger animal companion like a dragon or a sky bison would not have fit as well. Naga was perfect for street chases, entering buildings and alleyways, and being in Korra's proximity for most of the time. 

All in all, it was a reasonable choice of animal.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 1, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Korra got a crap spiritual companion. Roku had a dragon, Aang had a flying Bison. She has a Polar bear dog. Can the thing even water bend?



Woah, Naga was awesome. One of the few things LOK did well with and another character that is better developed than bolin.

Who we really need to point the finger of shit at is pabu. Pathetic creature.


----------



## Burke (Sep 1, 2012)

Its not like water avatars can have the moon as their spirit animal.
Its the only non human that can waterbend :y

besides naga is actually amazing :c


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Korra got a crap spiritual companion. Roku had a dragon, Aang had a flying Bison. She has a Polar bear dog. Can the thing even water bend?



Neg. 

jk


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 1, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Who we really need to point the finger of shit at is pabu. Pathetic creature.


 Who else could outdo the Wolfbats' entrance and pilot Naga in Korra's absences?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2012)

Pabu is shit? _Pabu_ is shit? Wat? No, no....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2012)

What in the fuck? Listen guys.... We kept this thread up for four productive years without any new product. We don't have to say preposterous, stupid things to keep the thread going.


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2012)

You are right Jove.  Let us talk of the unparalleled quality of that which is known as Hawky.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2012)

Or how about Mako and Bolin as craftwork bunny rabbits?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Korra got a crap spiritual companion. Roku had a dragon, Aang had a flying Bison. She has a Polar bear dog. Can the thing even water bend?



I must disagree; first, I like Naga more than I did Appa merely because Naga is a carnivore, and thus has sharp teeth and claws, which shall make her far more intimidating to Korra's enemies (as demonstrated she Korra used Naga to intimidate Tahno), and her size is also an asset, as Appa's massive size made it very difficult for Aang to conceal or protect him,, which was demonstrated several times during the series, most notably when Long Feng captured him and he was sold into a circus.

To change the subject, does anyone think that Piandao's dojo still exists? Even with technology advancing, I would like to believe that classic arts styles, such as swordfighting, still exist, as do many martial art schools in actuality (one of which I was a student for many years).


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 1, 2012)

> I like Naga more than I did Appa merely because Naga is a carnivore, and thus has sharp teeth and claws, which shall make her far more intimidating to Korra's enemies (as demonstrated she Korra used Naga to intimidate Tahno),


More than Appa?! 

I don't know about that, though. Appa was pretty terrifying. He could fly and smash you flat, pick you up, fly you high and then drop you. Plus, he could still bare his teeth and look scary. xD


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 2, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Who else could outdo the Wolfbats' entrance and pilot Naga in Korra's absences?





Terra Branford said:


> Pabu is shit? _Pabu_ is shit? Wat? No, no....



pabu is a coward


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 2, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> pabu is a coward


----------



## Wan (Sep 2, 2012)

ur doin it wrong


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 2, 2012)

Mushu is the original, thus is better.


----------



## Wan (Sep 2, 2012)

This is an Avatar thread, thus Amon is better.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 2, 2012)

Nope, still no. Mushu > Amon's dishonor gif.


----------



## Wan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2012)

The only thing in this case that could outdo Amon is Zuko, the highest expert on the subject.


And woah, I'm all for defending Naga, but Naga is _not_ Appa-level.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 2, 2012)

I am certainly anticipating part three of _The promise,_ but I am far more excited about _The Search,_ as it shall finally answer the greatest mystery in the series: Ursa's fate. I am very excited about that. My guess is that the first part of that series shall focus on Zuko beginning his search, and learning many things about Ursa and her disappearance that he previously did not know; that the second part shall have him drawing closer to her, with the final page being either when she finally reappears, or, if she is dead, when Zuko learns the exact details of her fate; and that the third part shall feature Zuko coming to terms with whatever fate befell Ursa. What predictions does anyone else have, as early as it is to be making predictions about _The Search?_


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 2, 2012)

I never cared as much as other people but Ursa's search does give us another Avatar story so I'm all for it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm still more interested in Iroh and the Spirit World, honestly, but I am still intrigued by how Ursa could have hidden away for so long.


----------



## Wan (Sep 2, 2012)

Who knows, maybe they'll tie in Iroh's past journey to the spirit world.  After all, Iroh's spirit world journey is thought to have something to do with the death of his son Lu Ten, and that happened right at the same time as Ursa's disappearance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Oman said:


> Who knows, maybe they'll tie in Iroh's past journey to the spirit world.  After all, Iroh's spirit world journey is thought to have something to do with the death of his son Lu Ten, and that happened right at the same time as Ursa's disappearance.



Yes, I agree that it is logical that Iroh traveled to the spirit world after Lu Ten's death, to help overcome his sorrow, but I believe that the fact that Ursa disappeared shortly after Lu Ten died is completely a coincidence, as there is no apparent connection at all between the events.

However, I would indeed like to learn further details about Iroh's spiritual journey, as that is also a major unexplored mystery of the series (not as major as Ursa's fate, but still very significant in its own right).


----------



## Wan (Sep 3, 2012)

I am suddenly reminded of how Iroh has been mysteriously absent from the events of "The Promise".


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't worry, he'll be shown. Or at least I doubt they will leave him out of it.


----------



## Kriiz (Sep 3, 2012)

The Legend of Korra is more interesting that the Last Airbender in my opinion.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2012)

Oman said:


> I am suddenly reminded of how Iroh has been mysteriously absent from the events of "The Promise".



Tea doesn't brew itself. 



Kriiz said:


> The Legend of Korra is more interesting that the Last Airbender in my opinion.



Alright, I'm always interested in this  belief. Give us some reasons why.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, please do. /condescendingWonka


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 3, 2012)

Kriiz said:


> The Legend of Korra is more interesting that the Last Airbender in my opinion.



cool story but...

TLA has Momo


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 3, 2012)

LoK more interesting than TLA?


----------



## Darth (Sep 3, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> cool story but...
> 
> TLA has Momo



Someone's finally doing it right!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2012)

It seems more like a hit-and-run, but I'm legitimately interested in hearing someone argue that point. I think it's something we have to consider, if only for the sake of it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Oman said:


> I am suddenly reminded of how Iroh has been mysteriously absent from the events of "The Promise".



Yes, I, also, find Iroh's absence in this story to be very unusual: how is it that Zuko has not sought advice from him?

And will Zuko have an official portrait next to those of the other fire lords? I would very much like to see that.


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2012)

I just noticed aang was too lazy to make a betrothal necklace.
kataras still wearing her grandmothers.

or maybe it was so bad she stopped wearing it after he died


----------



## Darth (Sep 4, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> It seems more like a hit-and-run, but I'm legitimately interested in hearing someone argue that point. I think it's something we have to consider, if only for the sake of it.



It's a difficult argument to support, seeing as you're effectively comparing one season of a show to 52 episodes of another.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 4, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I just noticed aang was too lazy to make a betrothal necklace.
> kataras still wearing her grandmothers.
> 
> or maybe it was so bad she stopped wearing it after he died



You are a cruel person.


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> It's a difficult argument to support, seeing as you're effectively comparing one season of a show to 52 episodes of another.



61*

or if you ask jove

60*


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 4, 2012)

If Korra gets the same amount of episodes or more, it won't matter. If the material we are viewing isn't up to par with TLA, then it couldn't possibly—ever—beat it out or at least be more interesting.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 4, 2012)

Jove you're my favourite mod because you never delete my posts. I feel like I can't be accepted anywhere else on this forum(OL, OBD, KL, etc)...


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2012)

I like the story direction of season 2.
The new location, the new threat, the new premise.

It could very well be a top tier season.

at the end of it all, along with the other lists we are bound to make, we need to have an overarching best season list that includes both series.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Jove you're my favourite mod because you never delete my posts. I feel like I can't be accepted anywhere else on this forum(OL, OBD, KL, etc)...



Jove doesnt think disagreeing with him deserves a death sentence.
unlike naruto what who said that


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 4, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> I just noticed aang was too lazy to make a betrothal necklace.
> kataras still wearing her grandmothers.



Aang is not from the Water Tribes, so I doubt that he would follow a tradition of theirs, if he is even aware of that tradition.


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah but katara is, how insensitive of him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Yeah but katara is, how insensitive of him.



Well, perhaps Aang did make her a betrothal necklace, and she simply has not been seen wearing it, yet, or the necklace that he made for her is identical to Kanna's?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it that important?  I think both Kanna and Katara wanted to escape such a fate.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Is it that important?  I think both Kanna and Katara wanted to escape such a fate.



I, actually, do not at all believe that the subject of betrothal necklaces is important, but I was saying what I said simply to satisfy St. Burke on the subject, since he mentioned it first.


----------



## Burke (Sep 6, 2012)

i am satisfied


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2012)

General question:

Should Amon be hunted? Either by Korra or by some group of people?

Think about it, he's a threat.


----------



## Wan (Sep 6, 2012)

If they get a lead on him, sure.  But they aren't going to get a lead on him, because, you know...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2012)

Assuming he isn't dead?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 6, 2012)

lool at the guys that think amons still alive......... lool


----------



## Burke (Sep 6, 2012)

This isnt shounen anime guys


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> This isnt shounen anime guys



That is true, but this series is aimed at the same demographic as a typical _shonen_ series (or perhaps a slightly younger demographic), plus, the idea of a villain returning after apparently dying is hardly an occurrence unique to _shonen_ manga and anime.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 7, 2012)

They killed off Amon very quickly for a reason—he isn't coming back. They want to move onto other villains to rush on.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> They killed off Amon very quickly for a reason?he isn't coming back. They want to move onto other villains to rush on.



Also, please remember that the story writers initially were uncertain if this series would be renewed for another season, so they wished to ensure that they left no loose ends, in the case that the series was not renewed. In hindsight, they could have extended the story with Amon and the Equalists, but I believe that it is better "err on the side of caution," to use a common proverb.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2012)

Raise your hands if you're expecting another disappointment from the final installment of The Promise.

*raises both hands*


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 8, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Raise your hands if you're expecting another disappointment from the final installment of The Promise.
> 
> *raises both hands*



*Raising both hands*

I have to wonder if the creators of the show are trully involved with that shit


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't see what's so disappointing about it.


----------



## Wan (Sep 8, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Raise your hands if you're expecting another disappointment from the final installment of The Promise.
> 
> *raises both hands*



*keeps hands down*

I've rather enjoyed "The Promise" so far.  I'm looking forward to part 3 and furthermore I'm looking forward to "The Search".


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah my hands are down too


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 8, 2012)

My hands are in my pockets, I haven't been disappointed yet.

Anyway it looks like an upcoming episode of MAD on Cartoon Network is going to air a Korra sketch. It might or might not be interesting, we'll see.
I wasn't very impressed with their Avatar sketch featuring Zuko in an earlier episode.


----------



## Burke (Sep 9, 2012)

mad sketch =/= interesting


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok I'll explain myself before I risk a neg.

I liked Part 1. I didn't like Part 2. Why?

First were the OCs. I didn't care for them. Who cares about some fanfic characters that aren't even included in the first place? If we wanted insight on how the village went on with their lives we could have just had a few panels stating disagreements and whatnot ... not this cheesy representation of what could have been.

Second was Zuko. What happened? He just up and listened to his father in jail is that it? I thought he wanted to know more about his mother, and that he wanted to be different from his father, so now why is he being a sponge and absorbing his father's ideals? Is he still conflicted? I thought that by the end of the series he was of Iroh's ideals.

Third was the whole Kataang thing. I'm not a Zutara shipper, don't get any ideas. I feel the same thing as Sokka. They give me the oogies. There should be a limit to how cheesy a couple is. But still, don't need images in my head. It's bad enough that someone negged me with Avatar hentai back then.

My reasons.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 9, 2012)

I have the same reasons and others.

I never cared for shipping but i kind of liked how the original show ended, now it seems like Mai is being replaced by Suki, wtf.

Another is the way Aang and the earth kind are acting, they're making people get out of their homes, some have even been living there for generations, and once Zuko realises this and disagrees with them on this little thing they already think Zuko turned evil and Aang already want to kill him.

Another one of my major complains is that what The Promise promised in the first place was to reveal the whereabouts of Zuko's mom, we're aproaching the 3rd volume and we know nothing, it's been like a year since it was anounced and now there's going to be another trilogy that this time "is" about that? By this time i expected to already have answers, not a bunch of filler and couples that were canon in the end of the show to be replaced in the expanded universe.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I myself have mostly positive opinions of _The Promise,_ for it provides an excellent continuation of the story of the television series and gives greater depth to the world in which it is set.

I agree with Kirito and Powerful Lord on the subjects of romance and relationships, as Katara and Aang's romance is being emphasized too greatly for my liking; Zuko's continued torment: his sudden reliance on his father and then the tension between him and Mai both seemed to be very out-of-character for him; and I also disliked how both Aang and Kuei wished to remove the Fire Nation citizens from the Earth Kingdom, despite the fact that the citizens of the two nations had been living in harmony for nearly a century. On that subject, however, I very much like the new characters who have been introduced, as they add greater depth to the story, and I do not like stories that focus on only a small group of characters; I like stories with large casts of characters, to show that the main characters are not the only characters in the story. Of all the new characters, Kori is my favorite, because of her mixed heritage, which is definitely a major issue within the story, and may provide insight at two how Mako and Bolin are brothers, but are benders of two different elements.

As for Ursa, I do not recall there ever being any announcement that _The Promise_ would solve the mystery of her disappearance; that is a story that should not be combined with any other story, due to its significance in the overall mythology of this series. I am glad that it is being given its own comic series, _The Search,_ so that it can be resolved in a manner that is suitably epic for a story of its magnitude.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, i don't have much problem with the new characters either, my complains are just about how out of character some of them became. On a positive note, next volume is going to have the return of Azula.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 11, 2012)

omfg, people have prolly seen this for sure, but DAMN this fanart.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 11, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> omfg, people have prolly seen this for sure, but DAMN this fanart.



i didn't see that yet, but when i first looked it reminded me of Mei from Naruto.


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> omfg, people have prolly seen this for sure, but DAMN this fanart.



She looks soo Asian!


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> omfg, people have prolly seen this for sure, but DAMN this fanart.



Not really fond of that style.  The following is more to my tastes:


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 11, 2012)

Whether you all hate it or not, Id thought i'd share it lol. I have a personal taste for the art style so . In either case I am saving the fanart you just posted love haha.


----------



## LadyNerd123 (Sep 11, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> Whether you all hate it or not, Id thought i'd share it lol. I have a personal taste for the art style so . In either case I am saving the fanart you just posted love haha.



If it's any consolation... I actually like that fanart...?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2012)

6 days until the final volume of the Promise!


----------



## Wan (Sep 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> 6 days until the final volume of the Promise!



Can't wait!  I want some Aang to get his glow on with some Avatar State action!  No wimpy Katara pulling Aang back this time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 12, 2012)

I wouldn't say I hate the style, but I agree with heylove, not really my style. Thank you for sharing though. 



> 6 days until the final volume of the Promise!



Hopefully it will be a very good end.


----------



## Wan (Sep 12, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Hopefully it will be a very good end.



Hopefully, indeed.  It will probably involve some sort of teaser for "The Search" though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Darth said:


> She looks soo Asian!



The universe in which this story is set was inspired by, and modeled after, Asian cultures, so how can a character from that universe appear to be _"too_ Asian?"


----------



## Wan (Sep 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The universe in which this story is set was inspired by, and modeled after, Asian cultures, so how can a character from that universe appear to be _"too_ Asian?"



Darth didn't say "too", he said "soo".  Regardless, much of Avatar is modeled after Asian cultures but not all of them.  The Southern Water Tribe, which Korra is from, is modeled after the Inuits, who like in North America.  The Sun Warriors are modeled after the ancient cultures of Central America such as the Aztecs and Maya.


----------



## Burke (Sep 14, 2012)

Today is my birthday.
Someone make a wank thread, i mean a birthday thread.


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The universe in which this story is set was inspired by, and modeled after, Asian cultures, so how can a character from that universe appear to be _"too_ Asian?"


Korra doesn't appear to have any asian genetic traits. And doesn't look "Asian" at all. If anything, she looks very eskimo'ish or Inuit'ish. If you know what I mean.

My point is, in the show, Korra doesn't have a trace of Asian'ness in her character design. The way that fanart was drawn however, shows an extreme amount of Asian'ness. If you get what I'm saying. 

Oman described it better.


St. Burke said:


> Today is my birthday.
> Someone make a wank thread, i mean a birthday thread.



Happy birthday! 

/make your own thread.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Oman said:


> Darth didn't say "too", he said "soo".



I must have been reading Darth's post so quickly that I did not properly comprehend every word of it.  Thank you very much for that clarification, and I thank both you and Darth for providing that explanation of the world of _Avatar_ and how it compares to real-world cultures.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2012)

^How embarrassing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 14, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Today is my birthday.
> Someone make a wank thread, i mean a birthday thread.


Happy B-day! 

Don't worry Burke, we love you even if you don't have a wank thread. :33


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2012)

Katara is a member of the OWL


----------



## Wan (Sep 16, 2012)

Although it would make sense if Katara was a member of the OWL -- and Tenzin, for that matter -- they are technically never said to be members of the OWL.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Katara is a member of the OWL





Oman said:


> Although it would make sense if Katara was a member of the OWL -- and Tenzin, for that matter -- they are technically never said to be members of the OWL.



I agree with Oman; it would be logical and likely if Katara and Tenzin were members of the Order, but it has never actually been explicitly stated that they are members of it.

I wonder, since Bumi, Tenzin's sibling, is not a bender, what type of fighting style does he use? I image that he employs some form of fighting that is useful in melee combat, since what little has been shown of him, thus far, seems to suggest that he prefers that style of fighting. What does everyone else say?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sure Aang taught him the fighting style of the Airbenders, that is using the opponents strength against them at close combat.  Real life martial arts equivalent would be Ba Gua .


----------



## Wan (Sep 16, 2012)

Bumi could have learned swordsmanship from Uncle Sokka.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2012)

D-Day is tomorrow gentlemen.


----------



## Wan (Sep 16, 2012)

Can't wait!  Driving straight to a bookstore tomorrow.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2012)

It'd be great if he implemented the physical attributes of all forms of bending.


----------



## Friday (Sep 17, 2012)

Why didn't I ever think of Gran-Gran and Iroh as a OTP?!?!?1

Also, why didn't this happen? It would have been super kawaii desu =^.<=

On a side note, Korra should change into Aang so that Aang can bang his wifey.


----------



## Wan (Sep 17, 2012)

Gran-Gran belongs to Pakku, brah.  And no, no she shouldn't.

...oh god, now you have a weird scenario going through my head.  Korra transforming into Aang to knock up Katara and Korra experiencing and remembering every bit of it.  Someone pass me the brain bleach PLEASE.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2012)

DL links of the new Promise NAO


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I noticed that all named members of the Order of the White Lotus in the first series were men, so will we ever seen any women as major members of that order? And if there is an Order of the White Lotus, which dedicates itself to promoting understanding and ideas across all the nations and cultures, how likely is it that there may be a secret order that is dedicated to undermining all the various nations of the world to advance its own agenda (an "Order of the Black Lotus," to use such a name as an example)?


That seems a bit culturally myopic, as the color black doesn't have the same negative cultural connotations as it does in Eastern culture. The color white usually represents death and such, but even death itself is not really seen as bad as it seems in Western culture. At least in Chinese culture, Black represents neutrality, water, and the color of Heaven. Although black today is worn at funerals, it represents the spirit of the departed returning to the heavens. 

Black in Korean culture also has no negative connotations, it is basically representative of success after a difficult journey, like mastery of an art, and like basically everything pertaining to Yin and Yang, black is necessary for the beginning of light, and both mutual existence is reliant on itself and white/light.

And I don't know anything about Inuit color culture.

In Japan, black historically represented the same things in Western culture, misfortune, doom, etc. That would be even worse if they decided to call themselves the Black Lotus because of those connotations.

That's just way out of theme with the antagonists in Avatar, that would just be cheesy and heavyhanded for such an organization to basically label itself as "Boo! We're evil and we know it, fear us, weaklings". That trite tripe is usually reserved for dated Saturday morning cartoons based on toy franchises. 

Most of the antagonists in Avatar oppose our heroes for ideals and methods they think are right, or because of their morals and character being less than virtuous, not because they are opposing our protagonists on principle of them being evil, and the others being good.

If anything, the antithesis of the Order of the White Lotus would be an organization of racial or nationalistic purity, and that would just be a headache to write. I mean, come on, say this Anti-OWL was about that, why would they keep together? Presumably, if you have three big bads striving for their nation to be, I dunno, isolationist, how could you write an antagonistic force wherein each of its principle parts are presumably xenophobic or something, convincingly? I think even playing on the aspect of black's representation of neutrality, it seems a bit silly

I'm not saying it couldn't work, I think you can write a shadow organization like that in some convincing manner, but there are just better options for unified "villainy" 

I think a plausible antagonistic force in Avatar could be that a nation would want to secede from Republic City, there's a lot of opportunity to write interesting moral shades on either side of that conflict. Another could be a change in regime, Republic City may fall prey to, say, an uprising of a fascist order, something like the re-implementation of the Dai Li or a secret police. 

Of course, I dunno how interesting that may be to watch, it would divorce part of its audience if it gets too political like that. Like Clone Wars...


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> DL links of the new Promise NAO



i want them too.

nao.

:33


----------



## Wan (Sep 17, 2012)

Dang comic book shop in my area is closed on monday.


----------



## Burke (Sep 17, 2012)

Ill need those DL links.


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know if this was mentioned in thread earlier, but Chuck Sonnenberg, aka SFDebris, video reviewer of Star Trek and other sci-fi shows, had been reviewing animated series recently and did a massive analysis of Avatar: The Last Airbender.  Here's a link to the first part of his Book 1 analysis.  Anyone who likes brainy, piece-by-piece analyses of fiction should check these out.  He's generally positive toward the show.  

Chuck also ended up making a fun little AMV in the last part of his book 3 analysis, showing the action of Sozin's Comet set to The Belle Star's Iko Iko.  Another fan ran with the idea and made a full AMV:


----------



## Friday (Sep 18, 2012)

So do you think a battle between Shikamaru and Sokka is debatable, or do some people think there's a more obvious winner?

Hopefully not too battledome related.


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2012)

Friday said:


> So do you think a battle between Shikamaru and Sokka is debatable, or do some people think there's a more obvious winner?
> 
> Hopefully not too battledome related.



Alas, non benders usually can't compete against Naruto's cast..


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey now, Sokka defeated Combustion Man with his trusty boomerang.  I'm sure he'd figure something out...


----------



## Friday (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I kinda believe Shikamaru is just plainly a lot smarter and has more utilities. He'd have no problem dodging a boomerang.


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2012)

So, I had an _adventure_ today trying to get my hands on The Promise Part 3.  I went to my local comic book shop to see if they had it.  This was my first time going to this comic book shop, as I just moved to the area for college.

I walk in and ask if they have it.  The manager there says something along the lines of "We don't carry that because it's manga."



I'm like, "No, it's not manga.  It's published by Dark Horse."

Manager replies, "Yeah, but they sell it as manga.  We don't carry manga.  Don't argue with me on this."



I'm thinking, 'You don't know what you're talking about.  The Promise series is written by an American comic book author, spun off from an American TV show, created by a couple of Americans, owned by an American company, and published by another American company.  It reads left to right.  In no way, shape, or form is The Promise a manga.'

But I just want the comic.  So I tell him, "Look, I know Dark Horse releases this series to comic book shops before e-tailers and big stores like Barnes and Noble.  It should be available in your system if you look it up."

The guy grumbles something about publishers never telling him about this sort of stuff, but does look it up in the system.  Sure enough, it's there.

Me:  "Well, can I order it through you guys?  Etailers and Barnes and Noble don't get it until October 9th or so."

Him: "Yeah, it's available to us next Wednesday."

Me:  "That's still before B&N get it."

I walked out kind of frustrated.  The conversation should have gone something like,

Me, "Hey, I'm looking for The Promise Part 3"

Him, "Well we don't normally carry that, but let me look it up and see if I can order it for you...ah, here it is.  We can get it by next Wednesday."

Me:  "Sounds great!  Thanks."

I walked into the store willing to spend money to buy something.  When a customer does that, you don't try convincing the customer you _can't get it_ for him.  You try your best to get what the customer wants so they can pay you.  I shouldn't have to _ask_ if you can order it for me.

tl;dr, I'm not getting the Promise Part 3 until next Wednesday.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Reikai Demon: that is a very excellent and informative explanation that you have given, and I thank you very much for it.

As for the subject of _The Promise,_ I, also, would like to have a link to download it sent to me by private message, if that is possible.

Although Azula is not likely to return to the story until _The Search,_ does anyone hope that she reconciles with Mai, Ty Lee, and Zuko? I certainly hope so.


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2012)

Hang on.  Dark Horse's site says the The Promise Part 3 releases on   Did they push it back from the 17th?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Hang on.  Dark Horse's site says the The Promise Part 3 releases on   Did they push it back from the 17th?



I have no idea if the comic is already available, but several other users before me requested links to it, so I decided to do the same.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Hang on.  Dark Horse's site says the The Promise Part 3 releases on   Did they push it back from the 17th?



Nope.  It's the same thing that happened with Pt. 2.  The 17th was the release date for the comic book stores, while the 26th is the general release date.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  It's the same thing that happened with Pt. 2.  The 17th was the release date for the comic book stores, while the 26th is the general release date.



So, in that case, will I be able to read the comic now, or do I need to wait until the 26th to do so?


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  It's the same thing that happened with Pt. 2.  The 17th was the release date for the comic book stores, while the 26th is the general release date.



Dark Horse's website normally displays the release date for comic book stores.  For example,  showed January 25 as the release day, while the general release was February 7.  Barnes & Noble's website shows the release date as 

So either the comic book shop release date got pushed back quietly, or we were wrong about it all along.  Either way, the comic hasn't released yet.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2012)

Now.  Just hit up a comic book store.


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Now.  Just hit up a comic book store.



I _did_.  They told me they didn't have it, and that they couldn't get it until the 26th.  It's not released yet.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2012)

That was towards DDJ sorry.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> That was towards DDJ sorry.



I would prefer to read it online, but, if that is not an option, I shall see if any stores in the town where I live have it in stock.


----------



## Wan (Sep 19, 2012)

You shouldn't waste your time.  Again, it seems that the official release date for comic book shops is the 26th.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 21, 2012)

Azula's VA ordering pizza as Azula.

i really love hearing characters VA's doing stuff like this. 

especially seeing a video of it where i'm so used to hearing their voice as the character, not so much as the actual person, really amuses me lol.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey, it would be awesome if some of you guys responded to this:


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2012)

Wang Fire said:


> Azula's VA ordering pizza as Azula.
> 
> i really love hearing characters VA's doing stuff like this.
> 
> especially seeing a video of it where i'm so used to hearing their voice as the character, not so much as the actual person, really amuses me lol.



That made my day!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Oman said:


> You shouldn't waste your time.  Again, it seems that the official release date for comic book shops is the 26th.



That is now only three days away, so I believe that I can wait for that short duration before I am able to read the final volume of _The Promise._


----------



## Wan (Sep 24, 2012)

2 days until part 3.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 25, 2012)

@ Azula ordering Pizza. The mushroom part.


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2012)

Reposting this here so Jove will see it. 

I was rewatching episodes from Korra and I have come to a conclusion.  Book 1 of Legend of Korra was better than book 1 of Avatar: The Last Airbender.

First off, the animation was better.  That kind of goes without saying, because it's years later, with new animation techniques available, more experience from working on the first show, 16:9 aspect ratio, etc.  Additionally, the choreography is better, and it feels more physical.  

The overall plot is better.  In Korra, everything helps the story move towards the end.  It's a solid plot, and a bit more creative than the standard (but well executed) "chosen one must save the world from the evil empire by gathering the macguffins (macguffins being bending teachers/training)" that Avatar went with.

The characters are better.  Remember, season 1 of A: TLA was BEFORE Toph and Azula were fully introduced.  The A:TLA cast was memorable, surely, but the Korra cast outdoes the season 1 A: TLA cast.  Bolin and the airbender kids hold up the comedy side, Tenzin holds the wise, sympathetic mentor role, Korra is the relatable hero, and Asami, Tarrlok, and even Amon carry the tragic character torches.  Tarrlok and Amon make for terrifying villains when they go all out.  And Lin Beifong is single-handedly more badass than anything in book 1 of A: TLA.  The only character that drags things down is Mako (he only gets really bad toward the end though).

The music is better.  I literally get chills thanks to the music at times.

So yeah, book 1 of Legend of Korra was legitimately better than book 1 of Avatar: The Last Airbender.  LoK still has a ways to go before it can surpass the bar set by its predecessor's entire run, though.


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2012)

Oman said:


> Reposting this here so Jove will see it.
> 
> I was rewatching episodes from Korra and I have come to a conclusion.  Book 1 of Legend of Korra was better than book 1 of Avatar: The Last Airbender.
> 
> ...



Agreed with everything said. I came to this conclusion after the first season ended and it seems apparent. 

On another note, any news on Promise Part III yet?


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2012)

Comes out tomorrow.   It's getting a bit of buzz in comic book circles.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2012)

Actually, it leaked today.


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2012)

Hm?  Google news has not told me of this!  Still, I'm waiting to read the copy I pay for tomorrow.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Actually, it leaked today.



Is that so? Could you possibly send me a link by private message that shall allow me to read it? I would greatly appreciate that.

Oman: I very much enjoyed your analysis of the first season, and your comment about Tarrlok and Amon being sympathetic at the end makes me wonder if this series shall have an antagonist who is completely evil, as was Ozai. When Amon first appeared, I thought that he was completely evil, but he then displayed sympathetic characteristics in the final episode, so I do still hope for a villain who is irredeemably evil in the next season of this series. What do you say about that?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't have it, people are being stingy!


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 25, 2012)

part 3 is out?


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 25, 2012)

Oman said:


> Comes out tomorrow.   It's getting a bit of buzz in comic book circles.



It would have made a perfect present for me for my birthday... but sadly comic book stores are rare down here in Miami.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I don't have it, people are being stingy!



In that case, I shall need to wait only slightly longer, which shall be a test of my patience. I am so very excited for the final installment of _The Promise!_


----------



## Wan (Sep 26, 2012)

By the end of today, I shall have The Promise Part 3.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> By the end of today, I shall have The Promise Part 3.



I shall, as well.


----------



## Wan (Sep 26, 2012)

The comic book shop didn't have it.   I ordered it through them last week, but it didn't come in with this week's shipment.  What's more, the manager looked up his invoice for next week and apparently he's not receiving any next week either, even though he says that since I ordered it a week ago it should be shipped to him by his distributor.

Screw copyright infringement, I'm turning to the dark side.  Anyone got scans?


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 26, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> It would have made a perfect present for me for my birthday... but sadly comic book stores are rare down here in Miami.



I got Part 2 from Barnes and Nobles =/


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2012)

lol Comic books stores most certainly are not rare in Miami.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> Screw copyright infringement, *I'm turning to the dark side.* Anyone got scans?




*Spoiler*: __ 



*
"Good, use your aggressive feelings; feel the hate flow through you."

"I can feel your anger; it gives you focus, it makes you stronger."

"Strike me down with all of your hatred and your journey toward the Dark Side will be complete!"*​


I am sorry, but I do not have a link to any scans of the comic, but I could not resist making references to _Star Wars_ after reading your comment above; the opportunity was too good to not take advantage of it.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2012)

I can probably find you guys a DL link either in a few hours or by tomorrow morning. 

Will do my best.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> I can probably find you guys a DL link either in a few hours or by tomorrow morning.
> 
> Will do my best.



Yes, please provide me with a link by private message, and I shall gice you +rep for doing so.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, please provide me with a link by private message, and I shall gice you +rep for doing so.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2012)

Expect a DL link shortly. People are uploading scans as we speak.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

When you have the links could you send them on? Thank you.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2012)

mm yeah I'll PM it to all the regulars. Honestly, I'd rather just post it in the thread. But I don't think Jove would be okay with that.

Felt like I had to share these. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Why have you posted an image of my own avatar? Is there some reason for you doing so?



Darth said:


> mm yeah I'll PM it to all the regulars. Honestly, I'd rather just post it in the thread. But I don't think Jove would be okay with that.
> 
> Felt like I had to share this.
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes, I agree that it is better to not post any links in a publicly-viewable thread, for security reasons. And that image that you posted is hilarious! I now cannot decide if I should give you +rep for the image, or for providing me with a link to  _The Promise,_ when you have done so.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why have you posted an image of my own avatar? Is there some reason for you doing so?



It just felt appropriate.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2012)

Not the whole comic, but here are some pages! Link removed

EDIT: Shit, never mind, send me the entire book links please!


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 27, 2012)

I would also like to have the book links. THANKS VERY MUCH!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2012)

Can't wait for The Search. Going by the interview, Ursa's story is going to be shocking, apparently.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 27, 2012)

send me the book too please, thanks in advance will rep.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2012)

Send me too, please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sabotage (Sep 27, 2012)

Send me a link as well. Thanks.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

I have the book link. Anyone want it?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, I do. Thanks in advance Judge.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

^Alright, just sent it.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2012)

10 seconds left, I can't contain my excitement! :33

EDIT: Gonna read it later, got errands to do. Stupid errands.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2012)

If you have the link send it on, thank you.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

Coming up!


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2012)

Just read it. There are some pics that are stretched out, Judge.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

^The image quality was merely photos rather than scans, but that was to be expected. There were a couple of speech bubbles where a word or two got partly cut up by image borders, but all of them were still possible to decipher from context. And the areas close to the book's spine were nowhere near as blurry as in that part 2 cbr.

The link there was a quick release, but the comic was still completely readable.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 27, 2012)

Can someone give me the link to ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

^I just sent it.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 27, 2012)

Count me in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

^Just sent it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Please send the link to me, as well?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

It's done!


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2012)

Me too, good sir?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

^Just sent it


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, thank you very much; I shall read it and then post my thoughts about it very soon.


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Sep 27, 2012)

Can I have the link too? Thanks in advance


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 27, 2012)

sent me that link to please, again thanks in advance.... need to get that avatar in my blood.


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2012)

So, let's talk about The Promise, Part 3!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Overall, I thought the story was good.  The themes present continued on from what has been established in previous comics.  I especially liked how when Aang and Katara were talking about the future of Yu Dao, she saw _their_ future as a couple.  Katara and Aang come from two different nations, two different cultures.  If Aang won't stand to see the Earth Kingdom and Fire Nation intermix in Yu Dao, the same reasoning would apply to Katara and Aang's relationship.  On the other side of that coin, if Aang sees nothing wrong with his relationship with Katara -- well, shouldn't that mean that there should be nothing wrong with Yu Dao?

I thought the dream sequence at the beginning and Aang and Zuko's discussion were good.  Zuko, can't you get anything right?  Not approaching Iroh because you think he wants a quiet life?  Argh.  It seems now Zuko thinks the key to finding his own balance is finding his mother again.  Fair enough.

Iroh's appearance itself was a little...underwhelming.  What, he doesn't do anything except joke a little bit and make a bad tea product?  (and that was WRONG.  Iroh is a tea genius, anything he makes should work!)

I thought the battle was a little ridiculous.  Guruhiru's art failed at conveying the scale of the Fire Nation and Earth Kingdom armies, and the idea that Team Avatar and the Avatar Fan club could intervene and stop anyone from dying was rather juvenile.

About the Avatar fan club itself, I found their notion that they had "rigorous Air Nomad training" despite Aang only having returned for a little under two years was far-fetched.  I did like at the end how Aang turned them in the more formal Air Acolyte order, which we got to see in Legend of Korra.

There were a couple moments where the scene transitioned or characters made about-faces so fast that I wondered if some pages were missing.

So Aang has convinced both sides to cool down for the time being, but they haven't actually gotten to the point of founding the United Republic.  Zuko wants to find his mother before he makes any more hasty decisions.  Fair enough.

And finally.

Azula.

I don't think a comic panel has ever gotten that sort of reaction from me.  Seeing her like that brought a chill and a feeling of revulsion to me.  Just that one panel.

AND WE DON'T GET "THE SEARCH" UNTIL MARCH?






Overall, an enjoyable comic with some really good bits.  Certainly flawed, but I'm looking forward to the next.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> So, let's talk about The Promise, Part 3!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


About Zuko not approaching Iroh for help. There're several reasons. First, him being a teenager, and a stubborn one at just, as Iron said so himself. Second is that Zuko didn't want to bother Iroh, or alteast as he sees it. Third, being the Fire Lord, he thought that approaching Ozai would be the best because he is the only one who will understand him, since he was the former Fire Lord. People usually approach to their predecessors for advice.

And yeah, Azula was totally creepy in that panel.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 27, 2012)

can i have the link as well?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2012)

1) Zuko was in the right. 

2) Avatar Roku is a prick. He was prepared to off his confused Great Grandson instead of speaking to him and he almost fucked up the world from beyond the grave. What did he think would happen if the Avatar killed the Fire Lord? They'd more than likely pass the throne to Azula as he had no heir at the time. 

3) The Earth King should have been killed, just an overgrown pussy if you ask me. 

4) Aang deserved a good slap on more than a few occasions.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> 1) Zuko was in the right.
> 
> 2) Avatar Roku is a prick. He was prepared to off his confused Great Grandson instead of speaking to him and he almost fucked up the world from beyond the grave. What did he think would happen if the Avatar killed the Fire Lord? They'd more than likely pass the throne to Azula as he had no heir at the time.
> 
> ...


I loved the part when Aang cut off his connection to Roku. Seriously, Roku is the worst Avatar among the known ones.

I guess that after this incident, the Earth King will be replaced. Maybe they will stop having Kings altogether.


----------



## Sabotage (Sep 27, 2012)

Can I have the link to Promise, Part 3 as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

^Just sent it


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 27, 2012)

Aside from Aang and Katara any more romance development?


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2012)

Suki and Sokka are still a couple.  Sneers and the new girl Kori are a couple.


----------



## Roja (Sep 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> 2) Avatar Roku is a prick. He was prepared to off his confused Great Grandson instead of speaking to him and he almost fucked up the world from beyond the grave. What did he think would happen if the Avatar killed the Fire Lord? They'd more than likely pass the throne to Azula as he had no heir at the time.



Without reading the story to know for sure, it sounds like Roku is overcompensating for the fact that he probably feels that his decision to not kill Sozin is the sole reason for the problems the world has under Aang's turn as Avatar.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> Suki and Sokka are still a couple.  Sneers and the new girl Kori are a couple.



 looks like he isn't gonna be with Toph. Suki scared some people in the last Volume.


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> looks like he isn't gonna be with Toph. Suki scared some people in the last Volume.



We already basically knew Sokka and Toph wouldn't be together, since Lin is clearly not supposed to be Sokka's daughter.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> We already basically knew Sokka and Toph wouldn't be together, since Lin is clearly not supposed to be Sokka's daughter.



Tell that to the people who are pretty determined to say it's Sokka 

oh yeah did Mai come back?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 27, 2012)

If you want to read without downloading: 


The conclusion was adequate, but anticlimactic. It didn't make a powerful statement, and it seemed, in total, fairly superficial.


----------



## Darth (Sep 27, 2012)

This was the earliest I could get online. Sorry for being late. Glad to see Judge Fudge and Jove managed to supply at least.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 27, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> If you want to read without downloading:
> 
> 
> The conclusion was adequate, but anticlimactic. It didn't make a powerful statement, and it seemed, in total, fairly superficial.



I was looking for that.  thank you.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2012)

To be honest, it felt like reading Naruto once again to me. Forcing ideals on others because you have power? Check.

It's like bad fanfiction. Nothing really changed. It's still the same dynamics from the animation, except we have a couple of OCs, one who looks like Ty Lee.

There's too much inner conflict, which I guess is fine, but still. Part of having responsibility is owning up to your mistakes if your decisions are wrong, but everyone caved in to everyone here. Aang kept changing mindsets. Urgh. I thought in the season finale everyone not just won the war between the Fire Nation and everyone, I thought they won the war inside themselves too, but Gene Yang just ignored all that and put Season 2 Zuko in Season 3's body.

On another note, did Iroh invent Iced Milk Tea with Tapioca Pearls? Zuko doesn't give him enough credit.

I've learned not to get hyped by covers. Sounds too good to be true, but we'll see.

I liked the Sokka bits though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2012)

lol Aang's a whiner


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> To be honest, it felt like reading Naruto once again to me. Forcing ideals on others because you have power? Check.
> 
> It's like bad fanfiction. Nothing really changed. It's still the same dynamics from the animation, except we have a couple of OCs, one who looks like Ty Lee.
> 
> ...



That kind of _is_ the Avatar's job, you know.  Enforce ideals through power.

As for Zuko, he may have won the war he had been waging with himself at the end of the hundred year war.  But that doesn't mean he is immune from further internal conflicts and stress brought on by the pressures of the throne.  If anything, it goes hand in hand with the theme of the comic -- just because you "win" a war doesn't mean conflict is over.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2012)

Oman said:


> That kind of _is_ the Avatar's job, you know.  Enforce ideals through power.
> 
> As for Zuko, he may have won the war he had been waging with himself at the end of the hundred year war.  But that doesn't mean he is immune from further internal conflicts and stress brought on by the pressures of the throne.  If anything, it goes hand in hand with the theme of the comic -- just because you "win" a war doesn't mean conflict is over.



That's about the only thing I don't like about Avatar.

I can accept that. So then how do you explain him getting advice from his father who's obviously beyond help?

And Zuko really has to fire (no pun intended) the palace's interior decorator. He/she has no sense of lightening up.


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> That's about the only thing I don't like about Avatar.
> 
> I can accept that. So then how do you explain him getting advice from his father who's obviously beyond help?
> 
> And Zuko really has to fire (no pun intended) the palace's interior decorator. He/she has no sense of lightening up.



As long as they're the right ideals.  It's a dangerous responsibility, but Aang clearly hasn't taken it lightly.

His father has experience, simply put.  Even if Zuko doesn't agree with him, Ozai could put things in a different perspective that may help him realize things he hadn't considered before.

And yes, yes he does.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

This series made me dislike an otherwise forgettable/slightly humorous character. It should be noted that whilst Zuko was on the battlefield with his troops he was up in his balloon away from any danger.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 28, 2012)

So, I found part 3 of _The Promise_ to be a most excellent conclusion to the story.

I was very glad that a peaceful resolution was reached for the colony of Yu Dao, so that none of its citizens would be forced to leave. It was very good that Aang realized that his own relationship with Katara was a cross-culture one, and that he would be a hypocrite if he insisted on the removal of the Fire Nation citizens from the Earth Kingdom.

I definitely agree that the Earth King, Kuei, in his attempt to seem more strong and assertive, instead appeared to be rather pathetic and aggressive, in my mind, and I do hope that, by the time that Korra is born, either the new ruler of the Earth Kingdom is a better ruler than Kuei, or the monarchy has been abolished.

I am glad that Sokka and Suki are still romantically involved, so is that also an indication that Zuko and Mai are still in a relationship?

I was definitely bothered by Roku's advice to Aang; I understand that Roku is upset about not killing Sozin to avert war, but attempting to make Aang kill Zuko was not at all acceptable, in my mind, as the two situations were not the same. Plus, even if Roku had killed Sozin, there is no guarantee that doing so would have prevented the war, similar to how killing Hitler would not necessarily have prevented World War II. Therefore, I was very pleased to see Aang sever his connection with Roku at the end.

I liked the parallels to Kyoshi, with how Aang separated Yu Dao from the mainland, and Zuko fell into the earth, with the major difference being that Aang saved Zuko. Although the story has not yet explicitly stated it, that incident, combined with Aang's speech to Kuei afterward, heavily implied that Yu Dao becomes the Republic City seen in _The Legend of Korra,_ which would also explain the statue of Aang in the city. On that subject, is it possible that Kori is an ancestor of Mako and Bolin, as she is of mixed ethnicity? Mako and Bolin have never explained their ancestry, but I believe that it is very logical to presume that that is the reason for them being siblings, but benders of different elements.

I shared Aang's ire over how the women of his fan club were initially imitating the culture of the Air Nomads without truly understanding or appreciating its significance, but I also very much liked how he accepted them as his students, making them the first of the Air Acolytes who are seen in _The Legend of Korra._

And the final scene at the end of the comic, where Zuko speaks to Azula to seek her assistance in making Ozai reveal Ursa's fate, was very awesome and suspenseful. At first I wondered why Zuko was seeking her assistance, as Azula would not know anything more about Ursa's disappearance than would Zuko, but Zuko apparently believes that she can somehow extract that information from Ozai. Did anyone notice that when Azula said that "the satisfaction of serving the Fire Lord in some small way will be compensation enough," she did not specifically refer to Zuko? I am not certain if that detail has any significance, but I wished to mention it, nevertheless. Also, while this is very minor, did anyone notice that Azula's wheelchair apparently had very modern-looking rubber tires? I do not recall having seen any rubber tires on any vehicles at this point in the timeline of the story, so they seemed to be very out-of-place, in my mind.

Overall, while this comic did not end in quite as epic a fashion as did the original series, it still was an excellent story in its own right, and I also did like how it ended with a cliffhanger, to leave use anticipating the next story, and I am indeed very eager to read it, as it shall finally solve the greatest mystery of this series, and I hope that the writer can provide a satisfying answer to that question.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2012)

Oman said:


> His father has experience, simply put.  Even if Zuko doesn't agree with him, Ozai could put things in a different perspective that may help him realize things he hadn't considered before.



That reminds me, that Emperor Nero had 2 main assistants in his court. One believed in pure brute force, and the other one preferred finesse. Not exactly good vs evil, but I see your point.


----------



## Roja (Sep 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am glad that Sokka and Suki are still romantically involved, so is that also an indication that Zuko and Mai are still in a relationship?



No, it does not mean that Zuko and Mai are still together. I expect the two to reconcile at some point though.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 28, 2012)

Roja said:


> No, it does not mean that Zuko and Mai are still together. I expect the two to reconcile at some point though.



i see her making several appearances in "*The Search*".


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, Mai's involvement in "The Search" is pretty much guaranteed, given her connection to both Zuko and Azula.  Maybe Ty Lee will appear as well.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2012)

Can't wait for the Search!  I'm glad it's continuing!


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, but we have to wait until March for it.  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Anyways, Avatarspirit.net recently posted a  with the author of the comics, Gene Yang.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe it'll leak early


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

I've figured out what creeps me out about that last page.  It's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



her _smile_.  She's sitting there, fallen and disgraced, yet she's...smiling.  Rictusly. (I think I just made up that word).  That's just _creepy._


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had no idea Roku was such a knight templar. Even more shocking that Aang would cut his connection with him.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

Roku wanted to give Kyoshi a run for her money.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2012)

@Stunna

Clearly, she was doing a shitload of bragging to Roku the afterlife. 

Roku's all like "Bitch! Just wait until you see what I make Aang do in the next major arc! I'll show you I'm no pussy!"


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 29, 2012)

Another one of my commissions done by the great moni158 enjoy


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 29, 2012)

Roja said:


> Without reading the story to know for sure, it sounds like Roku is overcompensating for the fact that he probably feels that his decision to not kill Sozin is the sole reason for the problems the world has under Aang's turn as Avatar.



That's for sure.

After reading this it's become more clear that Roku is still human, and his mourning for his past mistake is a huge part of who he as a spirit. Aang was wise in acknowledging that they are two completely different people, and he couldn't let what was haunting Roku effect how he handled his problems. 

Not to say Aang wasn't a bit foolish for cutting Roku off just because he gave him a different opinion. Talking to a past Avatar will always have it's uses, especially when he could've just NOT talked to him. It's not like having the necklace meant he HAD to talk to him. He could've just put it away instead of destroying it.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think Aang cut his connection with Roku outright.  Nor do I think he needed the necklace to connect with him (he communicated with him during Sozin's Comet just fine).  It's just that rejecting Roku's advice in that manner tore him up inside.  He's on his own, at least for this crisis.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 30, 2012)

At the very least, its a nice way after _Korra_ Aang to refresh our memories on some of the things that annoyed us about _Aang_ Aang, like burning a goddamn meaningful necklace that represents your beloved mentor, just because a ghost told you to honor your own word...


That was probably the best scene in Part 3, too. But it also recalls the intra-soul conversations in _The Old Masters_ and comes up way short, mainly because Yang backed himself into a corner with the writing and Roku had to outright tell Aang to kill someone, which is still jarring even days later.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, the past Avatars were pretty much unanimous in encouraging Aang to kill Ozai, so I'm not sure how that is jarring.


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2012)

^

It's jarring because not a single one of them tried to understand Aang's disposition. Not that I don't think it was the right thing to do but the idea of killing would break Aang. It'd be like what the result of the Akzeriuth massacre in Tales of The Abyss did Luke Fon Fabre. Even though they're both heroes with important duties they're still kids and unable to do something that goes against their nature.  

The difference in Luke's case however is, he's required a good number of people while Aang needed to kill one. So really Aang could have found a way around his dilemma while Luke couldn't. Savvy?


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Avatar Yangchen, the last Air Nomad Avatar, did understand Aang's disposition.  Anyways, Jove's point seemed to be that Roku telling Aang to kill someone is jarring in the comic.  It really can't be jarring if Roku already did so with Ozai -- it might have been jarring then, but not now.


----------



## Burke (Sep 30, 2012)

"Dude, just cause you burned it doesnt mean anything, im still here, and that was rude"
-Roku


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 30, 2012)

I forget not everyone was around four years ago Here's some thread history:


We all loved Old Masters because the past Avatars never told Aang to kill Ozai. They gave him nebulous advice that he _perceived_ to be an order to kill. That's why it was an exquisite sequence.


This was different. That's why it was jarring.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Ah, that's understandable.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 30, 2012)

But, of course, the beauty is it can go either way. You could easily infer that they very clearly were telling Aang to kill him but in more philosophical terms. 

A lot of us talked it through and thought they were giving Aang an out, basically a "take this how you want to take it."

I'm viewing the comics as separate but equal... or at least I am now since otherwise Roku's bluntness would cast a negative light on what I thought was a nicely ambiguous scene...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 30, 2012)

I noticed that Mako and Bolin have rarely spoken of their past, and their parents, except once, when Mako was explaining his past to Korra, so I would very much like to know more about their parents. Will their parents ever be important in their own right, or are they merely important only to provide depth for Mako and Bolin (similar to how Ty Lee's sisters were mentioned only once or how in _One Piece,_ Nami, Sanji, and Zoro's biological parents have never been mentioned)? And is it vaguely possible that they may be descendants of Kori and Sneers, as those two were of mixed ethnicity?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2012)

I too thought they might be descendants when reading The Promise Pt. 3.


----------



## Wan (Oct 3, 2012)

Kori herself is an earthbender while Sneers is a non-bender from the Earth Kingdom.  That raises the question of whether or not they could have firebender descendants despite neither of them being firebenders themselves.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2012)

It's obvious they can, Kori's father is Fire Nation by hertiage.  Presumably a Firebender.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2012)

They should be able to have a Fire bending child, I think it'd be similar to Katara being born a waterbender when neither of her parents could bend.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 3, 2012)

Oman said:


> Kori herself is an earthbender while Sneers is a non-bender from the Earth Kingdom.  That raises the question of whether or not they could have firebender descendants despite neither of them being firebenders themselves.



Yes, that is true, but Kori does have Fire Nation heritage, from her father, so the potential for firebending still exists in her bloodline. I agree that it may not be likely that Mako and Bolin are descendants of her and Sneers, but they clearly are of mixed ethnicity, and I would very much liked that subject to be explored further at some point in the story.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2012)

They're from Republic City, it's not hard to believed that they're of mixed heritage.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> They're from Republic City, it's not hard to believed that they're of mixed heritage.



Yes, that is exactly what I am saying.


----------



## Wan (Oct 4, 2012)

Gunners said:


> They should be able to have a Fire bending child, I think it'd be similar to Katara being born a waterbender when neither of her parents could bend.



It's a different situation though.  Katara's parents had no obstacle for passing down the waterbending trait; they were non-benders of soley Water Tribe heritage. Kori, who is the only option for passing down firebending, is already an earthbender.  Can one person pass down a different bending type than their own?  Can they pass down two types of bending?  if the answer is "no", that would help explain why the Earth Kingdom and Fire Nation remained so homogenized over millenia.  Surely there were immigrants between the nations before the War, but populations of firebenders or earthbenders never took hold because the Fire Nation maintained the reproductive advantage.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Oman said:


> It's a different situation though.  Katara's parents had no obstacle for passing down the waterbending trait; they were non-benders of soley Water Tribe heritage. Kori, who is the only option for passing down firebending, is already an earthbender.  Can one person pass down a different bending type than their own?  Can they pass down two types of bending?  if the answer is "no", that would help explain why the Earth Kingdom and Fire Nation remained so homogenized over millenia.  Surely there were immigrants between the nations before the War, but populations of firebenders or earthbenders never took hold because the Fire Nation maintained the reproductive advantage.



So, there is no guarantee that Mako and Bolin are descendants of Kori and Sneers, but the brothers are obviously of mixed heritage, and I would like to hope that Kori and Sneers are more important to the story than simply providing a romantic couple of mixed ethnicity to add drama to the plot.

To change the subject, could a bender other than a firebender redirect lightning, or must a person have the capacity for generating lightning to also redirect it?


----------



## Wan (Oct 5, 2012)

I doubt it.  If other benders could interact with lightning and redirect it, they could probably generate lightning in the first place.  We know only firebenders generate lightning, so they probably are the only ones to redirect lightning as well.


----------



## Wan (Oct 5, 2012)

Bump to bring some Avatar news to attention.  September comic book & graphic novel sales numbers are in, including Avatar: The Last Airbender -- The Promise, Part 3!

 that it came in number 5 on the Bookscan Graphic Novel chart, which includes manga.  It came in behind Sailor Moon Vol. 7 (which got #1.  I don't know whether to laugh or cry), Naruto Vol. 58, Marvel Avengers: The Ultimate Character Guide (dunno how that got on the graphic novel chart), and Batman: Knightfall Vol. 3.  The Promise Part 2 is actually still clinging on to the very bottom of the chart at #20.

Comic Book Resources reports that according to Diamond Comic Distributors' charts, The Promise Part 3 was the fourth best selling graphic novel (this chart apparently does not include manga).  It came in behind Thanos Quest #1, The Judas Coin HC, and The Walking Dead Volume 8 HC (MR).

The Promise Part 3 did very well, especially considering that it released at the very end of September.  And remember, The Promise Part 3 has yet to be made available through Amazon.com or general bookstores like Barnes and Noble.  It should have plenty of sales power left.  It looks like overall The Promise graphic novel series was a big hit.

The future of Avatar: The Last Airbender graphic novels looks bright.


----------



## Burke (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Wan (Oct 7, 2012)

Flameo, hotman.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Oman said:


> I doubt it.  If other benders could interact with lightning and redirect it, they could probably generate lightning in the first place.  We know only firebenders generate lightning, so they probably are the only ones to redirect lightning as well.



In that case, I shall presume that if Zuko had not proteced Katara during his battle with Azula, Katara likely would have either died or been severely injured by Azula's lightning.

On that subject, is anyone disappointed that Zuko and Azula never fought when each was at the height of their capability? Early in the series, Zuko lacked discipline and skill with his firebending, and later, when he finally had honed his abilities, Azula had lost her calmness and self-control, thus greatly hindering her own abilities. I certainly was very disappointed by that, because, while their battle was certainly awesome and dramatic, it likely would have been even more so if both combatants were in their best conditions.



Oman said:


> Bump to bring some Avatar news to attention.  September comic book & graphic novel sales numbers are in, including Avatar: The Last Airbender -- The Promise, Part 3!
> 
> that it came in number 5 on the Bookscan Graphic Novel chart, which includes manga.  It came in behind Sailor Moon Vol. 7 (which got #1.  I don't know whether to laugh or cry), Naruto Vol. 58, Marvel Avengers: The Ultimate Character Guide (dunno how that got on the graphic novel chart), and Batman: Knightfall Vol. 3.  The Promise Part 2 is actually still clinging on to the very bottom of the chart at #20.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am very pleased to learn that this franchise is growing in popularity, and that it may continue to remain so for some time into the future. I am not certain if it shall ever attain the level of fame that Marvel and DC comics franchises have, but I am glad that it is presenting a franchise that is intended primarily for young audiences that does not insult their intelligence.

I know that this is not the proper thread for discussing this subject, but I still cannot understand how _Avatar: the Legend of Korra_ is so popular, and has been renewed for a second season when the new _Thundercats_ series was not very popular, and has apparently been canceled. How is that possible?

That is a most excellent illustration; is your character from the Earth kingdom, and are they a bender?


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 7, 2012)

Am I misunderstanding you, DDJ? Are you asking why a popular show was granted a second season while an unpopular one wasn't?

By the way Korra was actually given the go ahead for 3 more seasons which will top out at 52 episodes and then it'll be done.

Also this wasn't posted, right?
I wrote awhile back about an upcoming episode of MAD which featured a Korra sketch. Apparently it aired in late September and...here it is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGcQMVrtNUE[/YOUTUBE]
Looks like the storyboarders really studied the first two episodes to make this.
I believe it's shorter than the one that actually aired because I remember seeing Meelo in a promo but enjoy a minute and thirty seconds of it


----------



## Burke (Oct 7, 2012)

yeah im not clickin on that, ss7
mad is drivel 



DemonDragonJ said:


> That is a most excellent illustration; is your character from the Earth kingdom, and are they a bender?



yes and yes


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Am I misunderstanding you, DDJ? Are you asking why a popular show was granted a second season while an unpopular one wasn't?



No, I am not asking that; I am asking why the new _Thundercats_ series was not as popular as is _Legend of Korra,_ especially considering that it was more serious than its predecessor and had the advantage of seniority and fame over _LoK._



Superstarseven said:


> By the way Korra was actually given the go ahead for 3 more seasons which will top out at 52 episodes and then it'll be done.



I actually not entirely pleased to hear that, because I wonder what stories and conflicts the authors could conceive that could actually last for that many episodes. Korra is already a fully-realized Avatar, so, from my perspective, the writers shall need to either minimize her role as the series progresses (which would allow other characters to be developed further, but is not likely, as she is the Avatar) or make her appear to be incompetent and unintelligent, so that she does not defeat her enemies or resolve conflicts too easily. An alternative option is to introduce enemies who have supernatural powers completely different from anything that has been seen thus far, but such an action may seem very odd and out-of-place, considering that it has never happened in centuries of history in the series' universe.


----------



## Burke (Oct 8, 2012)

Christine484 said:


> Look at our thread, its so grown up



may i ask who you used to be? :x


----------



## Wan (Oct 8, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is a most excellent and well-deliberated response, and I am very saddened to hear it; I would consider myself to be a member of the second group that you mentioned: the fans of "mature" storytelling, such as this series. It is very unfortunate that the new _Thundercats_ series was not able to reach the same level of success as did its predecessor or _Legend of Korra;_ perhaps, that franchise shall be reincarnated again at some point in the future, but hopefully, doing so will not take another twenty or more years.



Doubtful.  The chance of that happening is about as good as Paramount deciding to make another Avatar: The Last Airbender live action film adaptation.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2012)

DDJ did you watch Thundercats premiere on Toonami last night?  Only viewership will give it hope.


----------



## Wan (Oct 8, 2012)

Grace Randolph (of Indy Mogul/Beyond the Trailer/Think About The Ink) did a quick review of The Promise series overall with the release of part 3.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Oman said:


> Doubtful.  The chance of that happening is about as good as Paramount deciding to make another Avatar: The Last Airbender live action film adaptation.







Mider T said:


> DDJ did you watch Thundercats premiere on Toonami last night?  Only viewership will give it hope.



I am sorry, but I am not certain if I have Cartoon Network among the stations that are available in my household, so I cannot watch it, as much as I wish that I could do so. Surely, there must be some other way to save it?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 8, 2012)

Something I've been wondering about.

How the fuck did the Firebenders even hunt down the dragons?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2012)

What do you mean how?  Presumably like any other animal.


----------



## Wan (Oct 8, 2012)

Nets, traps, swords, firebending, etc...Avatarverse dragons aren't _too_ impressive.  Fang and Fire Lord Sozin's dragon weren't very intimidating.  Ran and Shaw seem to be exceptionally big dragons by Avatarverse standards.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 8, 2012)

Oman said:


> Nets, traps, swords, firebending, etc...Avatarverse dragons aren't _too_ impressive.  Fang and Fire Lord Sozin's dragon weren't very intimidating.  Ran and Shaw seem to be exceptionally big dragons by Avatarverse standards.


Well, I suppose Ran and Shaw could be exeptions.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2012)

We haven't seen dragons do anything in the Avatarverse. But an elite firebender should be able to neutralize and hunt a dragon, which was, of course, the point of it all.


----------



## Wan (Oct 8, 2012)

It just occurred to me: if the Avatar comics continue being successful, they could progressively age the characters until they're adults.  And then support for the comics might be steady enough to get a monthly comic of the Grown Up Adventures of Avatar Aang.

Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Oman said:


> It just occurred to me: if the Avatar comics continue being successful, they could progressively age the characters until they're adults.  And then support for the comics might be steady enough to get a monthly comic of the Grown Up Adventures of Avatar Aang.
> 
> Hey, I can dream, can't I?



I share that desire of yours, as I would also like to see the story continue to follow the adventures of the main characters into their adulthood and beyond. Also, please keep in mind that _The Promise_ was set a year after the end of the television series, and _The Search_ shall be set after that, so I imagine that the characters may appear older in it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2012)

The Search is set immediately after the Promise though.


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2012)

Well yeah, I'm talking about what happens after The Search.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2012)

I wasn't talking you.


----------



## Friday (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 9, 2012)

#FireBenderProblems


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2012)

.  It's not free, and it's a little half-baked as only the last 5 episodes are up, but I thought it was worth mentioning.

Korra and a bunch of other Viacom shows have come to Hulu, but in a lot of ways it doesn't seem like a good execution.  The deal allows Hulu to post the last 5 episodes of the show, but they can't post them until 21 days after the episode premieres.  This is actually kind of worse than what Nickelodeon already had in place with Nick.com; Nick.com normally posted the episode just a day or so after its premiere and kept the episodes posted for a while. Right now, Nick.com has episodes 106-112 posted, which is more than Hulu Plus.  The only advantage Hulu Plus might have is if it's viewable internationally, while everything I said about Nick.com only applies to the United States website.  As a resident of the United States it doesn't really effect me.

So yeah, Viacom, why make a deal to put Korra on Hulu Plus if it's even worse than what you already have on your own website?

(Side note:  I'm actually kind of impressed with Nick.com's video selection.  Several months after Book 1 finished its run on TV, Nick.com has over half the episodes still posted, and they're completely free to view.  Cartoonnetwork.com's video service only has a couple episodes of Young Justice posted which disappear quickly, you need to have a television service subscription to see them, and on top of that their video player quality is terrible).


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are in HD, albeit as Flash videos.


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2012)

Comic Book Resources did a  apparently back at San Diego Comic-Con, and are only now publishing it.  They talk about what it's been like trying to make a thematically mature show work on a children's network, the experience from Legend of Korra, and working with Gene Yang on the graphic novels.  It has a few neat details.  For one, Mike reveals that he and Bryan really had no idea that the fate of Zuko's mother would become the number one question that fans had after the end of A: TLA.  Remember that it was Mike's call to remove Zuko's reunion with his mother from early storyboards of Sozin's Comet, as he wanted to do the story justice separately at a later date.  The interviewer asks if they had anything planned for Zuko's mother at the time, and he says that they had a few ideas.  He is glad that they now have the opportunity to tell the story through the graphic novels, and just in general that they can continue Aang's story through graphic novels while telling Korra's story in animation rather than have the burden of two animated projects simultaneously.

One fun detail is that the interviewer, Kyle Figley (sp?) is taking one of the grad school classes that Gene Yang, author of the graphic novels, teaches!  Classes had just started at the time and Kyle was able to get excused from his classes in order to attend Comic-Con, which kind of annoyed Gene because this is the first time in a while that he's had to miss Comic-Con himself.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2012)

That is a most interesting interview, indeed. I myself am glad that Zuko's search for Ursa was removed from the main series, as it would have been too difficult to incorporate it with all the other plotlines that the series contained. With an entire story dedicated solely to Zuko's quest to find Ursa, the writers shall be able to write the story well, making it emotional and dramatic and maximizing its impact upon the readers.

On the subject of mysteries being solved, will the story writers ever reveal the identities of the bender who killed Mako and Bolin's parents, the bender who killed Asami's mother, or the person who gave Hiroshi the money that he needed to start his business, or are all those people merely important only in the roles that they played in the lives of the main characters?


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2012)

The identities of those murderers are really not all that important IMO.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2012)

^Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Oman said:


> The identities of those murderers are really not all that important IMO.



Yes, I suspected that, but I wished to see if anyone else here held that opinion.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2012)

But it's too early to dismiss it; those could be plot points later on.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> But it's too early to dismiss it; those could be plot points later on.



Yes, that would be "Chekov's Gun" in action, a common trope in many works of fiction, including this franchise.


----------



## Wan (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, they _could_ use it, just like Katara's mother was used in "The Southern Raiders".  But it's not an all-important plot point that fans are dying to see resolved such as, say, Zuko's mother.

Speaking of which, the exact date of "The Search Part 1" has been announced. It's March 20th.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2012)

Around the time the second season of Korra starts, I can dig it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 16, 2012)

Oman said:


> Speaking of which, the exact date of "The Search Part 1" has been announced. It's March 20th.



That is still many months away, but I am certain that I shall be able to occupy myself until then.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 18, 2012)

A day after my birthday, nice.


----------



## Burke (Oct 18, 2012)

adorable


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Around the time the second season of Korra starts, I can dig it.



Don't jinx it. 


Anything before next fall I'll consider a blessing.


----------



## Burke (Oct 19, 2012)

all the dc nation fans complaining about waiting for january

please


----------



## Wan (Oct 19, 2012)

It would have been worse if "Before the Dawn" hadn't leaked.  Imagine if Avatar's season 3 break happened...in the middle of "Day of Black Sun".


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Is anyone here disappointed that Asami and Hiroshi never reconciled? I was sincerely hoping that Hiroshi would eventually realize that Asami loved Mako, that not all benders were evil, and thus apologize to her and accept her choices. Additionally, the fact that they never reconciled is very reminiscent of how Zuko never reconciled with Ozai, or how Azula never reconciled with Mai and Ty Lee, so it would have been nice, in my mind, for at least one set of people who experienced great tension between them to have reconciled with each other. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Wan (Oct 20, 2012)

As you indicate, it seems to be in line with past Avatar characters with strained family relationships.  Now it's not just villains that have strained relationships in Avatar.  Katara had some trouble with her relationship with her dad, albeit very brief and never mentioned again.  The difference was that since both Katara and her father Hakoda were "good guys" they did end up reconciled, while Zuko's relation with his father remained estranged.  Hiroshi was a villain, thus his relationship with Asami stayed estranged.

Of course, Legend of Korra is only basically a quarter through and Asami is set to be a regular "Team Avatar" character, so I doubt we've seen the last of Hiroshi.  They could yet reconcile, with Hiroshi coming to see reason.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 20, 2012)

Asami's VA tweetted that she read the first script for Book 3, confirming that both Asami and Tenzin survive until then.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm really considering making a Twitter now. Just so I can follow a billion people.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 20, 2012)

However, it was deleted shortly after.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Asami's VA tweetted that she read the first script for Book 3, confirming that both Asami and Tenzin survive until then.



You really thought they'd be killed off?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You really thought they'd be killed off?



I myself will be very surprised if Tenzin lives through to the end of this series, as he is Korra's mentor and a parental figure to her, which means that him dying would be a very traumatic and emotional occurrence for her, and also help to add drama and tension to the plot.

As for Asami, I do not believe that she shall die, as she is still very young and was a love interest of a main character, so she still has much unfulfilled potential (of course, that did not prevent Jet from dying, but I am hoping that Asami has a better chance of survival than did he).


----------



## Wan (Oct 20, 2012)

Iroh lived through the entirety of A:TLA.  Why would it be surprising if Tenzin lives through as well?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Oman said:


> Iroh lived through the entirety of A:TLA.  Why would it be surprising if Tenzin lives through as well?



I always disliked how no major protagonist died in the first series (Jet was only a secondary protagonist), so I am hoping that this series amends that, as doing so shall add a greater level of tension and fatality to the series, increasing the idea that "anyone can die."

On the subject of Iroh, he was the perfect candidate for a "sacrificial lion," in my mind; I believe that an intense and emotional battle between him and Ozai, resulting ultimately in Iroh's death, would have been a very awesome and dramatic occurrence, indeed.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2012)

Oman said:


> Iroh lived through the entirety of A:TLA.  Why would it be surprising if Tenzin lives through as well?



What are you talking about? He died at the end of Book 2. The saddest memory I have of the original series.


----------



## Burke (Oct 20, 2012)

so in that case, no, JK Simmons will not die.


----------



## Wan (Oct 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I always disliked how no major protagonist died in the first series (Jet was only a secondary protagonist), so I am hoping that this series amends that, as doing so shall add a greater level of tension and fatality to the series, increasing the idea that "anyone can die."
> 
> On the subject of Iroh, he was the perfect candidate for a "sacrificial lion," in my mind; I believe that an intense and emotional battle between him and Ozai, resulting ultimately in Iroh's death, would have been a very awesome and dramatic occurrence, indeed.



Alright, so you are hoping that Tenzin would have a dramatic death, but that's not the same as expecting it nor should it lead to being surprised if it doesn't happen.  I mean, I can _hope_ that Mako meets an unfortunate end toward the beginning of Book 2 leaving Korra available for Bolin to hook up with, but that doesn't mean I would be surprised if it doesn't happen.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Oman said:


> Alright, so you are hoping that Tenzin would have a dramatic death, but that's not the same as expecting it nor should it lead to being surprised if it doesn't happen. I mean, I can _hope_ that Mako meets an unfortunate end toward the beginning of Book 2 leaving Korra available for Bolin to hook up with, but that doesn't mean I would be surprised if it doesn't happen.



Wow, that is very harsh to wish such a fate upon Mako, but I do agree with your point about Tenzin; I suppose that him surviving would not be a major surprise, considering that Iroh did not die in the first series.

On a different subject, I have wondered something: can a waterbender who cannot bend blood manipulate their own body fluids? A bloodbender obviously can, as seen when Amon resisted Tarrlok's bloodbending by using his own bloodbending on himself, but could an average waterbender perform such a feat? To further that line of inquiry, could an airbender hold their breath for far longer than could a non-airbender by using their ability to force air into their lungs? Could a firebender alter their own internal body temperature? And how likely is is that such issues may ever be explored in the future?

Since the next season is set in the Water Tribe, is it possible that Tonraq and Senna, Korra's parents, may be further developed as characters? I believe that it is safe to presume that Unalaq and his children shall be major characters for at least the second season, but since Korra's parents appeared only briefly at the beginning of the first episode and at the end of the final episode of the first season, I would very much like to see them have more screentime. What does everyone else say on that subject?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2012)

I think it's obvious that Tonraq and Senna will get more development, considering one of the main antagonists will be Korra's uncle.


----------



## Wan (Oct 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, that is very harsh to wish such a fate upon Mako, but I do agree with your point about Tenzin; I suppose that him surviving would not be a major surprise, considering that Iroh did not die in the first series.
> 
> On a different subject, I have wondered something: can a waterbender who cannot bend blood manipulate their own body fluids? A bloodbender obviously can, as seen when Amon resisted Tarrlok's bloodbending by using his own bloodbending on himself, but could an average waterbender perform such a feat? To further that line of inquiry, could an airbender hold their breath for far longer than could a non-airbender by using their ability to force air into their lungs? Could a firebender alter their own internal body temperature? And how likely is is that such issues may ever be explored in the future?
> 
> Since the next season is set in the Water Tribe, is it possible that Tonraq and Senna, Korra's parents, may be further developed as characters? I believe that it is safe to presume that Unalaq and his children shall be major characters for at least the second season, but since Korra's parents appeared only briefly at the beginning of the first episode and at the end of the final episode of the first season, I would very much like to see them have more screentime. What does everyone else say on that subject?



What, haven't you heard of ? 

And no, I don't think an ordinary waterbender could control their own blood outside of a full moon.  What makes their own body different than others?  If they could, don't you think Korra would have tried to resist Tarrlok or Amon's bloodbending?  And yes, from what was talked about at SDCC Tonraq and Senna are going to play a larger part in book 2 and see some development.



Mider T said:


> I think it's obvious that Tonraq and Senna will get more development, considering one of the main antagonists will be Korra's uncle.



Really? I've heard some fans guessing that Korra's uncle would be an antagonist based on his appearance, but has that ever been confirmed?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I think it's obvious that Tonraq and Senna will get more development, considering one of the main antagonists will be Korra's uncle.





Oman said:


> Really? I've heard some fans guessing that Korra's uncle would be an antagonist based on his appearance, but has that ever been confirmed?



I agree with Oman on this subject, for there is absolutely no evidence that Unalaq shall be an antagonist, and his appearance alone is in sufficient, for while both Ozai and Amon are obviously evil from merely a brief glace, most other antagonists in this series have not been so, at all.


----------



## Burke (Oct 22, 2012)

lets all stop and admire joves new ava


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 22, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> lets all stop and admire joves new ava



Too late.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> lets all stop and admire joves new ava



I can't do it. 

I just can't. 

It's like asking me to kill someone. 

I'd have to have long drawn out discussions with my past lives about how awesome Jove's new ava is but in the end, I just wouldn't be able to do it. 

I'd find another way.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 26, 2012)

I have asked this before, but will there be an official portrait of Zuko as the Fire Lord? I would very much like to see that, and I also wonder what specific imagery it may contain? Every portrait of a fire lord thus far has contained images that related to their rule (i.e., the comet in the portrait of Sozin or the cogs in the the portrait of Ozai, which signified the technological advancements that occurred during his reign), so I imagine that Zuko's would, as well. I searched online, and found numerous fan-illustrated images of Zuko as the fire lord, and I was certainly impressed by them (I shall post them soon, as it is very late where I am now, and I am tired). What does everyone else say on this subject?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2012)

We'll tell you when you post them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't believe we forgot to keep up on the anniversaries, but"

*5 years ago this weekend*, The Avatar and the Firelord (306) aired. Order is restored after the Great Mistake.

*6 Years ago this weekend*, a lot of us wondered what the fuck was going on when Lake Laogai did not air, without any prior announcement from Nick that it wouldn't.

*7 Years ago this weekend,* we we still recovering from The Deserter, which aired a week before.


This upcoming week is the anniversary of three excellent episodes.


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 28, 2012)

really?

i really can't believe it's been that long.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2012)

I should check out the archived threads and see what we were saying at the time. I know I wasn't posting here yet because:


*5 years and one week ago*: NickUK decided to air 305-310 in a single 5 day stretch, debuting most of the episodes weeks before they aired in America, causing the Avatar fandom to fall into chaos, with some prominent members having to completely avoid everything to avoid being spoiled. A very sad 6 weeks followed.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, that was Nick (US)'s fault for holding out on us so long.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Well, that was Nick (US)'s fault for holding out on us so long.




Everyone got the episodes at the same time. Only UKNick decided to do that ridiculous ploy, screwing every other network that aired the show and the entire fandom in the process.


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, it really does seem stupid and inconsiderate of other networks.  They had to know recordings would hit the internet.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2012)

I've always found it odd that Nick, not only the original network but the producing network as well, would even allow it. I'm convinced this proves that Nick executives are a full decade behind the real world. It was 2007 and they seemed to think internet capabilities were still like they were in 1997. 

And so, 301, 312 and 313 air in Canada before the US.

306, 307, 308, and 309 air in the UK first.

310 and 311 aired in Nederland first, but we're ok with that. 


And that's not even getting into the fool that uploaded an episode early... or the banishedprince fiasco....



Thank god the worst thing to happen with Korra leak-wise was that press site being uncovered.


----------



## Quaero (Oct 28, 2012)

So, since season two of Korra is supposed to shed some light on the origins of the Avatar, care to speculate a bit? 

How do you guys think the First Avatar came to be?


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2012)

Quaero said:


> So, since season two of Korra is supposed to shed some light on the origins of the Avatar, care to speculate a bit?
> 
> How do you guys think the First Avatar came to be?



I swear this question was already answered in one of the series... 

Can't remember where.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2012)

The closest thing we got was a drawing of a lion turtle talking to an Avatar.


I'm thinking it's something similar to Book 1: Korra faces a troubling situation that is reminiscent of a problems faced by the first Avatar. 

It would have to deal with energybending in some way, enough that the Spirit World decides it must bestow everything in one person.


----------



## Burke (Oct 28, 2012)

You know what im hoping.
That the imbalance in the spirit world in season 2 is being caused by korras sudden leap to realized avatar status.
I would be satisfied if that plot point saw consequences


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2012)

Some epic stuff must have gone down in order to create the Avatar.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> We'll tell you when you post them.



In that case, here they are:
*Spoiler*: __ 




 by 



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Fire Lord Zuko* by 



*Spoiler*: __ 




 by 


For a change of pace, here is an image of what Azula's royal portrait may have been if she had ever become the Fire Lady during the series:
*Spoiler*: __ 




 by 


Finally, here is a very interesting comic that I found, one that gave great emotional depth to a character who had little before, one that I wish to share with everyone else here:
*Spoiler*: _caution: large image_ 




*""* by 


This comic uses actual content from the series, and combines it to form a backstory for Ozai, almost making me feel sorry for him. I am not certain how much of this is canonical, but, if it is true, Ozai has actually had a very difficult and unhappy life, similar to that of his son, Zuko.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 28, 2012)

Quaero said:


> So, since season two of Korra is supposed to shed some light on the origins of the Avatar, care to speculate a bit?
> 
> How do you guys think the First Avatar came to be?



I myself hope that that question is never addressed in the actual series, to preserve the mystery and suspense for the fans; plus, the story of the origins of the Avatar is almost certain to be a story of such epic proportions that it would be very difficult to portray it without disappointing at least some fans, as shall likely happen when Ursa's fate is finally revealed.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2012)

All of that except for the first is his fault though lol.

Regardless, still a really cool comic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2012)

Of all the stuff you openly wonder about and want explicitly answered, this is the one thing you _don't_ want answered?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 29, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Of all the stuff you openly wonder about and want explicitly answered, this is the one thing you _don't_ want answered?



Yes, I believe that the origins of the Avatar should remain mysterious, much like the _Rikudo Sennin_ from _Naruto._ Today, no one is certain if numerous legendary heroes, such as King Arthur, Robin Hood, or Jesus, actually existed, so I believe that it is better to leave the first Avatar with such a status, as well.


----------



## Wan (Oct 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> All of that except for the first is his fault though lol.
> 
> Regardless, still a really cool comic.



Yeah, it does show some potential for glimpsing into Ozai's psyche


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I believe that the origins of the Avatar should remain mysterious, much like the _Rikudo Sennin_ from _Naruto._ Today, no one is certain if numerous legendary heroes, such as King Arthur, Robin Hood, or Jesus, actually existed, so I believe that it is better to leave the first Avatar with such a status, as well.



But we only debate their objective historical existence, while we know for a fact that there was an original Avatar.

They aren't comparative anyway because the Avatar has a direct and traceable lineage. It's not like there is a 447th King Arthur alive right now. There was just the one.

Even further, the stuff you mention are all academic debates, not artistic ones. Leaving this unexplored would be a gigantic narrative mistake.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 29, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> But we only debate their objective historical existence, while we know for a fact that there was an original Avatar.
> 
> They aren't comparative anyway because the Avatar has a direct and traceable lineage. It's not like there is a 447th King Arthur alive right now. There was just the one.
> 
> Even further, the stuff you mention are all academic debates, not artistic ones. Leaving this unexplored would be a gigantic narrative mistake.



If the very first Avatar were ever to be explored in greater detail, the writers would need to do so in a manner that helped to properly portray such a character. In my mind, the very first Avatar should be a person who lived when none of the current nations existed, because it would be very unfair for one nation to have that most prestigious honor, and that they did not have a "native element," that they attained the ability to bend all the elements simultaneously, to avoid implying that any one element is superior to another.

Again, I shall ask: why does that mystery need to be explored, and where would the story writers do it? The current storyline does not seem to have any room for that idea, as it would be irrelevant to the main plot, in my mind.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 29, 2012)

The reason we brought it up is because it is going to play an integral part of this Book's episodes. Mike and Bryan have said that they've talked about the story of first Avatar and the Avatar world in that period quite a bit, so it's not a random idea they're grafting onto the plot.

Most likely, since Korra lives in a city without nations, we'll see what it was like when there wasn't even the concept of the four nations.


----------



## Wan (Oct 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I believe that the origins of the Avatar should remain mysterious, much like the _Rikudo Sennin_ from _Naruto._ Today, no one is certain if numerous legendary heroes, such as King Arthur, Robin Hood, or Jesus, actually existed, so I believe that it is better to leave the first Avatar with such a status, as well.



Whoa whoa whoa.  Wait.

Not to get into a religious discussion, but it's pretty much a certain fact that a Jewish man named Jesus existed in Palestine in the early 1st century AD and his teachings gave rise to Christianity.  What is argued about is whether or not the four canonical Gospels are an accurate representation of his life, with all the supernatural miracles and sayings and such.

I get your point, but you should really be more careful with your analogies.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2012)

There are still nations in Korra


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> There are still nations in Korra



Not in Republic City.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes.**


----------



## Wan (Oct 29, 2012)

I think what Jove means is that Korra lives in a city without cultural divides.  Which I find is ridiculous.  Surely because Irish, Chinese, Italian, and Mexican immigrants all live in one city, there's no cultural divides?  No, it doesn't work like that.  We don't see it focused on in Korra, but Earth Kingdom, Fire Nation, and Water Tribes inevitably have different culture subgroups that can still be the source of division, like any modern city.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Not in Republic City.



I read city as world.

Mah bizz-ad.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Oman said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.  Wait.
> 
> Not to get into a religious discussion, but it's pretty much a certain fact that a Jewish man named Jesus existed in Palestine in the early 1st century AD and his teachings gave rise to Christianity.  What is argued about is whether or not the four canonical Gospels are an accurate representation of his life, with all the supernatural miracles and sayings and such.
> 
> I get your point, but you should really be more careful with your analogies.



Yes, I probably should not have used Jesus as an example, as I did forget that he actually did exist, but the authenticity of the Gospels are the part of his life that is uncertain; perhaps I should have mentioned a different legendary hero, such as Beowulf or Hercules? As a side note, "Jesus" was actually a fairly common name in Israel at that time, much like John and James (there is even a man named Jesus in a book of the Old Testament, although I cannot recall which book it was, as it is one of the lesser-known books), so the Jesus of the Bible may have been inspired by more than one person by that name, possibly.


----------



## Wan (Oct 30, 2012)

Jesus is basically the Greek version of the Hebrew name Joshua (though really, both names I just typed are further translated _English_ versions of the name).  Joshua in the Old Testament was the man who succeeded Moses and led the Israelites to conquer Canaan, establishing the nation of Israel (and the Romans later renamed the area Palestine).  So yes, Jesus was probably a common name at the time, though I doubt more than one man named Jesus could have inspired the Gospels.  I believe that the historical evidence does point to Jesus being much the same person as portrayed in the gospels (though the Gospels are more like narrative biographies rather than a literal word-for-word record of his life) and that contributes to my faith as a Christian.  Though again, I really don't want to have a religious discussion, not here at least.   Shoot me a PM if you want to continue this discussion.

I'm not really sure there is a direct real-world comparison to the Avatar in that we know with certainty that an original Avatar _existed_ simply because there must have been one, but we know next to know details about he or she.  I mean...maybe the first human being? (from a scientific standpoint )


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, I agree that we should not discuss real-world religious figures in this thread, but does anyone else here believe that the Avatar (any Avatar) is a Messiah-like figure? They are often believed, either by themselves or by others, to be the savior of the world, have awesome powers, must foresake their place of birth to fulfill their duty, and often face hatred or scorn from other people during quest to bring balance to the world. I certainly believe that the similarities are more than coincidental, so does anyone else here share that belief?


----------



## Wan (Oct 30, 2012)

He's kung fu action Jesus, duh.!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Oman said:


> He's kung fu action Jesus, duh.!



Not unlike Kenshiro from _Hokuto no Ken?_


----------



## Quaero (Nov 2, 2012)

> Friends in New Orleans, the New Orleans Volunteer Orchestra is going to be performing 'Peace' from the ATLA soundtrack at their Nov 9th concert. Here is the event:


----------



## Wan (Nov 2, 2012)

So, yeah, anybody got some plane tickets from DC to New Orleans they don't happen to be using?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Wan (Nov 2, 2012)

Legend of Korra soundtrack by Daft Punk.  Would be interesting.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 2, 2012)

While Jesus parallels can be made, the Avatar has more in common with the Buddha.

The state of being Buddha is both an "a" and "the", as in, Buddha is not a particular individual, but a state of being attained by an individual. At the same time, there was an original Buddha, considered to be Siddhartha Gautama, who had disciples; although, he himself said that there have been more Buddha in the past times beyond him. Many Buddha were famous for their actions to the world.

It is commonly thought by many that Buddha is the god of Buddhists, that couldn't be further from the truth. The Buddha can be a source of inspiration, and a goal to be, and most Buddha are. But their exploits as a Buddha are distinctly taken to heart, and their capacity to experience the same things a regular person does and mortality is accepted.

Another thing to think about is Bodhisattva, a person who seeks to be the Buddha not for only themselves, but for the benefit of everyone else. They will go through any amount of suffering to help others, and are probably the most commonly thought of when people think of Buddha as God, or comparisons to Jesus.

I think the 6 Perfections needed to be be a Bodhisattva are pretty much in line with the Avatar duty.Generosity, ethics, patience, effort, concentration and wisdom.


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2012)

damn, nearly 2000 already
we must spend the next posts discussing new thread names


----------



## Wan (Nov 3, 2012)

Book 7: Pabu


----------



## Burke (Nov 3, 2012)

SPIRIT!
or should we save that


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 3, 2012)

Oman said:


> Legend of Korra soundtrack by Daft Punk.  Would be interesting.



Pfffffff, old news. Justice of Simian Mobile Disco. 


New thread title is already determined. Continues the motif. You're welcome. :ignoramus


----------



## Wan (Nov 4, 2012)

Some people have probaby already seen this, but maybe not without the commentary, so I thought it would be worth talking about.  It's the  of Avatar the Last Airbender.  The Book 1 DVD box set had the pilot episode on the bonus disc, but it couldn't be watched without Mike and Bryan's commentary on it.  Apparently if you buy the whole book 1 or the whole show on iTunes, you get the pilot without the commentary.  A little frustrating that you can't buy it alone, but at least it's out there.

It's fascinating to see how far the franchise has come. The pilot was written and directed by Bryan and Mike, and it's very clear that their writing and animation abilities have matured since then. They've taken risks and developed characters in such a way that they could hardly dream about when making this.  It's not that the pilot is bad -- the animation is particularly good by TV standards of the time, also -- but it's very much just a fun adventure a bunch of kids were having.  They made a lot of simplistic jokes, the animation was sillier, and it was almost more comedy than it was action. Compare this to _any_ episode of Legend of Korra and you'll see a tremendous difference.

One interesting thing I noticed (or rather, several) is that many design concepts are used in later episodes on the show.  There is of course the Serpent which was not used in the show until mid book 2 (and pilot!Zuko _kills the thing himself_.  He's all badass, with the scene cutting out as he's about to face it, and the next thing we see Zuko do is drag the thing's head into the fortress _as a trophy._ Pilot!Zuko>show!Zuko in terms of badassery.  It was probably a conscious decision to tone down Zuko's badassery in order to make the point of him being "lucky to be born" and all that more effective.)  Sokka uses his boomerang as a grappling hook onto Aang's glider, which he also uses in "The Northern Air Temple".  Aang dries himself with a quick airbending burst, which he does again in "The Winter Solstice Part 1".  The scaffolding setup for a fight is used again in "Return to Omashu", and Azula does a similar thing to what pilot!Zuko did with breaking a pulley system in order to launch herself up to the top in pursuit of Aang.  And there was a prairie dog from near the desert on the map in the intro!

Oh, and Appa's face at the end looks _creepy._

I feel like such a nerd for noticing all these details. :sweat


----------



## Burke (Nov 4, 2012)

its been years man, everyones seen it :v


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2012)

Next thread title should definitely be discussed.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 4, 2012)

ReikaiDemon: that is another most excellent post. I shall admit that I, as a westerner, did think of Christ before thinking of the Buddha when comparing the Avatar to a real-world figure, but now that you have mentioned it, I definitely see the similarities between the Avatar and the Buddha. However, is not the concept of the Avatar (or an avatar) in actuality originally derived from Hinduism?

Also, I have asked this before, but I again wish to ask: what would happen if a bender other than the Avatar mastered their _chakra?_ What if a non-bender did the same? Will the writers ever explore that possibility?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> what would happen if a bender other than the Avatar mastered their _chakra?_ What if a non-bender did the same? Will the writers ever explore that possibility?


[See: Pathik]


----------



## Wan (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm guessing it's just a really good thing for your spirituality if you're not the Avatar, much like it would in the real world under that belief system.  There's nothing for cosmic energy to trigger if it flows into an ordinary bender or non-bender.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 6, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> [See: Pathik]



It seemed to me that Guru Pathik gained both an incredibly long lifespan and the ability to sense the presence of other living beings from mastering his _chakra,_ both of which are excellent abilities, but not as impressive as what I had hoped would result from mastering one's _chakra._ Will Korra every need to undergo that training, as well? I hope that Korra still has room for character development after mastering all four elements and the Avatar State in a single season, or the story shall become very boring, for me.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 6, 2012)

At the end of the season, Korra seems able to enter the Avatar State at will, which was the goal for Aang's training.
And I stick to Pathik being considered an Energybender, so since this season is supposed to touch on the origins of the Avatar, more dramatic displays of Energybending may be touched upon.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 10, 2012)

*THIS WEEK...*


*SEVEN YEARS AGO*: The Northern Air Temple aired and we all realized how rock solid the back half of Book 1 was.


*SIX YEARS AGO*: Nick gave us a week off to recover from Lake Laogai.


*FIVE YEARS AGO*: The Puppermaster aired and we all were creeped out by the darkness of the episode and the unfortunate shift bloodbending took from fanfiction to canon.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 10, 2012)

^I've seen all three seasons... when you say recover from Lake Laogai do you mean that in a positive or negative way?

Love that Korra-Tron pick


----------



## Burke (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait what did bloodbending exist as in the fandom before it was canon?
Or do you personally not like the idea of bloodbending as a whole


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2012)

Good news, everyone!  The Promise Part 3's sales continued to be strong in October.  It took third place in the BookScan Top 20 graphic novel chart:



coming in behind the other TV-related graphic novel The Walking Dead Compendium 2 and the "highly anticipated" graphic novel _Building Stories_ by Chris Ware.  It's worth noting that TP-P3 is ahead of every other Walking Dead title and manga series like Sailor Moon, Naruto, and Bleach (though not necessarily all of them were published at the beginning of October).

Bring on The Search! 



Dragonus Nesha said:


> At the end of the season, Korra seems able to enter the Avatar State at will, which was the goal for Aang's training.
> And I stick to Pathik being considered an Energybender, so since this season is supposed to touch on the origins of the Avatar, more dramatic displays of Energybending may be touched upon.



From what we know, he can't be.  The official Avatar website, which served as a repository for details about things in Avatar, noted that energybending is something only an Avatar is capable of.  Tenzin restates that when Korra tells him that Amon had taken away bending in "The Revelation".



St. Burke said:


> Wait what did bloodbending exist as in the fandom before it was canon?
> Or do you personally not like the idea of bloodbending as a whole



Bloodbending was a common idea in darker fan fictions before "The Puppetmaster" went and made it canon.  And Jove has made his disdain for bloodbending clear on several occasions (personally I don't have a problem with it, and I think it was used to great effect in Legend of Korra).


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 10, 2012)

Oman said:


> From what we know, he can't be.  The official Avatar website, which served as a repository for details about things in Avatar, noted that energybending is something only an Avatar is capable of.  Tenzin restates that when Korra tells him that Amon had taken away bending in "The Revelation".


What do they say exactly? I'm pretty sure they referred to the technique for removing another's bending. Otherwise the Lionturtle's speech doesn't make sense. Nor does its and Pahtik's abilities.


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2012)

Pokecheck

Under the information for "Into the Inferno and Avatar Aang" (which isn't on the map, you have to click one then go to "320" on the bottom) and "Gear & More" it says:

"The Lion Turtle teaches Aang a technique available only to the Avatar: the ability to take away someone's bending. Only a very few Avatars have ever learned this technique and even fewer have used it, for it is very dangerous to do. In order to bend another's energy, an Avatar's own energy must be pure and unbendable. If not, the enemy's corrupted energy can take over the Avatar's energy and kill him. Ozai's bad, red energy nearly overtakes Aang's good, white energy, but Aang, being a pure, uncorrupted being, was able to overcome it and take Ozai's bending away."

The conclusion is that in the era before the Avatar people were able to bend the energy within themselves, but after the creation of the Avatar that ability became only available to the Avatar.  Further evidence that some serious crap went down at the time of the creation of the Avatar.

(it's a flash website, so I can't provide a direct link).


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 10, 2012)

Except that's not what it says, so how is that the conclusion?


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2012)

It's the conclusion drawn from the statement "In the era before the Avatar, we [implying the general population of the world] bent not the elements but the energy within ourselves" by the Lion Turtle and the statement "The Lion Turtle teaches Aang a technique available only to the Avatar: the ability to take someone's bending."


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 10, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> ^I've seen all three seasons... when you say recover from Lake Laogai do you mean that in a positive or negative way?



Is this a legitimate question. 


DN, I don't understand where you're coming from here. "A technique only available to the Avatar" is pretty straightforward, so what are you arguing? That you can be an energybender but not have the ability to take someone's bending away?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel like we've had this discussion before.


Ms. Jove said:


> That you can be an energybender but not have the ability to take someone's bending away?


Yes, or we need some serious explanations about the lion turtle's and Pathik's abilities.

I always felt Energybending never really left but shifted into the elemental bending styles because benders, as largely presented in the series, still "bend" the energy (chi, chakra) within themselves.


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2012)

The Lion Turtle can be an exception as a being that existed before the Avatar.  Guru Pathik's "abilities" don't seem to be related to energybending at all.

What's the point of that line of thought?  In the end normal people can only be capable of bending the elements, not the energy within themselves as the Lion Turtle presents it.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 10, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Is this a legitimate question.
> 
> 
> DN, I don't understand where you're coming from here. "A technique only available to the Avatar" is pretty straightforward, so what are you arguing? That you can be an energybender but not have the ability to take someone's bending away?



Oh I'm sorry I was pointing out a post someone had "*THIS WEEK 4 YEARS AGO*" I thought it was on the same page 

They said Nick gave two weeks off to recover from Lake Laogai or something like that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, that was me...

Lake Laogai was one of those episodes where we were all blown away instantly. We expected it a week earlier, but it was delayed without any indication from Nick, so there was a lot of tension. We expected the week off afterwards, because they generally aired episodes every other week in the 2nd half of Book 2.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 10, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Yeah, that was me...
> 
> Lake Laogai was one of those episodes where we were all blown away instantly. We expected it a week earlier, but it was delayed without any indication from Nick, so there was a lot of tension. We expected the week off afterwards, because they generally aired episodes every other week in the 2nd half of Book 2.



That was a WTF episode... Lake Laogai was followed by another mind blowing episode with top notch action


----------



## Wan (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, I had to check to make sure that wasn't Zukerman conducting... that guy looks a lot like him.


----------



## Wan (Nov 11, 2012)

It doesn't matter what you say when canon sources confirm it.  As for how anyone could hope to compare to the Avatar, well, that's sort of the point -- the Avatar at its fullest potential is the most powerful force in the Avatar world.  Well, except for spirits possibly, which we are going to see in book 2.  That doesn't stop ordinary people from trying, like how Amon tried copying energybending through bloodbending.

As for your other question...um, really?  What sense does it make for an _entire culture_ to take a vow of celibacy?  Think about that for a second.  The answer should be clear in the fact that the Air Nomads didn't, you know, die out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2012)

And, once again:

The entire Avatar World _is built upon that unfairness. People in that world are grateful for it and depend upon it._


----------



## Wan (Nov 11, 2012)

Oman said:


> The answer should be clear in the fact that the Air Nomads didn't, you know, die out.



I just now realized the irony of this statement.   The point is, the Air Nomads didn't die out from not reproducing...


----------



## Burke (Nov 11, 2012)

Tazbot incoming


----------



## Wan (Nov 11, 2012)

On the eve of a great shift, I leave you with this:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2012)




----------

